# Horse Talk for Teens!



## hollylovesbeau

hiiiiiiiiiii everyone


----------



## Country Boy

Hey Holly Loves Beau!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm 19 so I technically still count!

Got a question for you all: How did you get into horses?


----------



## hollylovesbeau

hey! I was on a family holiday when I was about 8/9 and my parents took me to a horse and pony sanctuary and I literally fell in love with them so my mum bought me my first pair of jods and I started riding lessons! You?!


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Hey everyone!!! I started riding when mum baught me a lesson as a gift when I was 5. It was ment to be a one-off thing, I haven't stopped loving horses since that first lesson! I still remember Katy (instructor) leading me round telling me 'This is Buster, hes a chestnut, and he's a very very nice lad!'


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow that's awesome hollylovesbeau  What a wonderful mom you have! She knew you were passionate about it and encouraged you to follow it! Sweet!!

That's also awesome Alli.. surprise horse lessons are the best!

Mine is kind of weird.. my best friend (when I was 7 going on 8) used to brag about how she rode horses and so I got jealous because she'd never let me come watch her.. so I begged for riding lessons for nearly an entire year and on my 8th birthday I got on this little connemara grey pony  It was fun and I've loooved it since haha


----------



## hollylovesbeau

You was bought a pony!?!?! wow!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Who me? Noo they took me to a stable and I got to ride on a little grey pony  Known for bucking but never did anything bad with me haha


----------



## hollylovesbeau

Oh!!! Was going to say ahahaha! My loan horse did a couple bucks with me last Sunday:l it scared me so bad


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bucking can be pretty scary.. I've been bucked once and not the best experience. I was new to riding though. Now I tend to stay on a little better


----------



## hollylovesbeau

any tips on bucking??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's better to look up than down. Down = you're going down, girly.

Try not to squeeze. A horse is like a bar of soap. Using leg properly is fine but pinching with your knees, heels, or thighs = you're going to have a bumpy ride. It's counter intuitive but relaxing is the best way to go about it.

Either way you definitely should take note of any bucking.
But sometimes bucking is a physical sign, so when your horse bucks it's good to get them looked over and checked out for any signs of pain. Other times it's a training issue. Either they aren't ready or they are too excited or just don't want to a person on period.


----------



## hollylovesbeau

gotcha thanks!


----------



## Country Boy

I got into riding because I live on a ranch. My dad would put me on his horse and walk us around the ranch. I loved those rides soo much I decided I wantedto live with horses then and there.


----------



## redwing57

My Mom use to own lots. And because was and still is horse crazed from the way she raised me. She decided to go horse hunting. We found this 9 year old tabiano paint that scared the 12 year old rider so my mom rode her ,put me on her and knew that even though she wasn't perfect she was the one. But after 9 years of owning her she decided that was it for riding so now shes retired. now we've had 8 different horses in my 9 years of horse ownership and currently own 4 with a baby on the way any week now so i owe it all to my mom.


----------



## Country Boy

That's cool redwing!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Heyy im morgan 17 and got into riding when i was a baby because of my aunt haha. Used to find me out in the stall with musty their grumpy mustang gelding who hated everyone but me, he actually ended up being my first horse for my 7 th birthday . Got into barrels because of a family friend i used tp ride with who did high school rodeo .


----------



## legyield768

Hi everyone! I'm Katie, 15 years old. I got into riding because my mom worked as an out rider on a race track. Ive always loved horses, and I always will! I have a chestnut TB mare named Callie that I do dressage with. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Cool barrel racing Arabian 

I've been trying to give Bandit my 11 month old colt a bath. He just won't let me clean him. I've given him a bath before and he didn't act like this. What should I do?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well theres many things you could do. Start off with the hose off and just rub him with it, once he is comfortable with that turn the water on to a trickle and continue tp rub him and let the water run onto him. Then juat continue to turn the water up a little higher till you can wash him. Do you tie him up? That might also help once he is comfortable with the running water amd such.


----------



## redwing57

country boy is he scared of the water are just the whole process?
Because we have a horse that hates water/liquid .he freaks if he hears it. but he loves every other part. were working on desensitizing him.


----------



## Country Boy

I think he's scared of the hose most of all. I tried to tie him up and get him used to the hose and he freaked out.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

No dont tie him up just hold his lead rope and rub him with it just like you would a rope rub it on his necs,butt, belly, chest, neck but don't move to a new spot till he stops moving his feet and shows signs of relaxing licking, chewing lowering his head cocking his leg.


----------



## Country Boy

I'll try that later. It's began raining so I can't do it now.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hey, y'all! I'm 16 years old.  I've been riding since before I can remember. So, really, I don't know how I got into horses?? My mom told me that they've ALWAYS been my favorite animal. When I was younger, I always shared horses with other people and finally got "my" own horse when I was 8 or 9. Then, my aunt got me into barrel racing... I've finally decided that running barrels is like eating potato chips: its/they're addicting! (and you can't just run once/eat one! lol!)


----------



## BarrelBunny

Skyseternalangel said:


> Bucking can be pretty scary.. *I've been bucked once* and not the best experience. I was new to riding though. Now I tend to stay on a little better


Lucky! My first barrel horse was a bucker... he bucked when you asked him to do anything besides reenacting a statue. Although, I only came off of him once. (I lost my stirrup and he kept bucking.) When my aunt was breaking him, he literally played horseshoes with her! :shock: (Broke her pelvis, several ribs, who knows what else?? She was on bed rest for a few months.) The only good thing that I can say about that horse was that he made me a better rider. Oh, yeah, a little piece of advice: DON'T kick! It'll make it worse! (I would know :lol: I learned that the hard way... smh.)


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Yeah I learned kicking a horse out of a bucking fit only works when your in an enclosed area... Otherwise they go 'wooooooooooo' and buck higher haha when Alli tried bucking bareback the first time we cantered without a bridle I had to grip tight and push her through it. Knocked me cap off somehow, but I stayed on :lol:


----------



## redwing57

country boy.
Have you tried using a bucket of water instead of a hose?
i would just start by getting him use to the hose without the water enstablishing that it isnt a threat and isnt goning to harm him.
im glad my 14 month old filly is like her mom and dos anything you ask so hosing her/bathing her was no problem


----------



## redwing57

Barrel Bunny. 
Yeah my mom says that they were always my favorite animal too.
but it her fault they are she practically raise me on horse books and movies


----------



## BubblesBlue

[i know this is a little late]
I'm one of those lucky kids that have had horses since they were born. I've been told of many stories when I rode on my mom's back while she rode a horse when I was just a little baby.


----------



## Country Boy

i may end up trying to fill up buckets or a kiddie pool and then maybe later I'll try the hose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

BarrelBunny said:


> Lucky! My first barrel horse was a bucker... he bucked when you asked him to do anything besides reenacting a statue. Although, I only came off of him once. (I lost my stirrup and he kept bucking.) When my aunt was breaking him, he literally played horseshoes with her! :shock: (Broke her pelvis, several ribs, who knows what else?? She was on bed rest for a few months.) The only good thing that I can say about that horse was that he made me a better rider. Oh, yeah, a little piece of advice: DON'T kick! It'll make it worse! (I would know :lol: I learned that the hard way... smh.)


OMG that's terrible!!! Yeah bucked off once.. it wasn't a bad buck but I was new to riding greenies and landed on my head -.- Good thing for helmets!




OwnedByAlli said:


> Yeah I learned kicking a horse out of a bucking fit only works when your in an enclosed area... Otherwise they go 'wooooooooooo' and buck higher haha when Alli tried bucking bareback the first time we cantered without a bridle I had to grip tight and push her through it. Knocked me cap off somehow, but I stayed on :lol:


Haha yeah... kicking or squeezing = BAD idea lol



Country Boy said:


> i may end up trying to fill up buckets or a kiddie pool and then maybe later I'll try the hose.


When you say your horse freaks out, Country Boy, what exactly are you doing (like the entire process) ?


----------



## redwing57

BubblesBlue said:


> [i know this is a little late]
> I'm one of those lucky kids that have had horses since they were born. I've been told of many stories when I rode on my mom's back while she rode a horse when I was just a little baby.


Luckyy!! my mom use to have horses when my older brother and sister were babies but got out(not by choice) .im glad she decided to start up againg when i was six.i dont know what iw ould do without my 2 girls at the moment and my past horses


----------



## VanillaBean

Heey everyone!!

Ok, now that I have joined in, LET THE PARTAAY START!!!


----------



## Country Boy

I've tied him up to a post next to the hose, rub him in his favorite places give him a peppermint. Then I pick up the hose and turn it on as low as it goes and rub him more. He freaks out when he sees the hose and starts kicking and trying to run until I untie him.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Country Boy, dont tie him up. Use the approach and retreat method.  my girl HATED hoses and baths (and flyspray...) when I got her. She would have huge fits! Now she'll stand still and be a good girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redwing57

I agree with barrel bunny. 
i would try getting him use to just the sight ,feel of the hose so that he realizes its no threat to him. Then i would start with turning it on so that water trickles out and just again get him use to the hose.But dont apply it all at once hes probaly just scared because it looks like a huge snake.hahah jk but yeah if he trust you he will understand that what you are doing is benifical. so just take slow small steps


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Country Boy said:


> I've tied him up to a post next to the hose, rub him in his favorite places give him a peppermint. Then I pick up the hose and turn it on as low as it goes and rub him more. He freaks out when he sees the hose and starts kicking and trying to run until I untie him.


Okay don't tie him. Have someone hold him for you for the first few times. Run the water away from him until he calms down (I mean pointing in the other direction) Just stand there very relaxed and neutral and wait for him to calm down. Then slowly bring it close to him and soak his feet. If he moves follow his feet and then ask him to stand. 

Eventually he'll be fine and then you can raise up up slowly. If the water is cold, they won't like it on their hips or private areas. They'll start to shake but once you get them all hosed down, then they'll be a lot better. 

The important part is letting the horse discover that the water doesn't hurt them, it's just really cold haha. 

Also wear gloves so you don't get rope burn. 

After your horse is fine with someone holding them, then you can start loose and end up tied.. and then eventually get to being tied at the beginning.

Just you want to begin without being tied so they feel they are not trapped.


----------



## QHriderKE

Oh hai! finally a teen thead! YAY!

My parents have had horses forever, so I was born into a horsey world. When I was 5 days old, I went to my first branding. Watching events on TV really got me into training to compete.


----------



## redwing57

QHriderKE said:


> Oh hai! finally a teen thead! YAY!
> 
> My parents have had horses forever, so I was born into a horsey world. When I was 5 days old, I went to my first branding. Watching events on TV really got me into training to compete.


Sounds like you have a horse obsessed family
Btw hello


----------



## QHriderKE

My dad grew up in Light Horse 4h, so I got all of the lessons when I was young.

I didn't actually start riding until I was 8, which was when I got my welsh pony mare, 3 years later, I was riding her colt, who was 3 at the time, and I did all of his training and sold him last Spring, and I'm 16 so do the math!


----------



## redwing57

sounds like your pretty good in the horse department.
im 15 and iv been riding ever since i was six when we first got a horse. my mom taught me how to ride .we bought a 2 year old qh/thoroughbred mare and 1 1/2 later i started training her.i trained her completely and she is the perfect horse for me
are story sound a little familiar.haha
This is the girl i broke out her name is Redwing.


----------



## QHriderKE

Oh cool! My parents kind of taught me how to ride... but I mostly learned everything myself. Here's the first horse I broke by myself, meet Squiggy. She's 4 years old now.


----------



## redwing57

Shes Gorgeous


----------



## legyield768

What a lovely looking mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

Aw thanks guys! Redwing is a stunner too!  
Is she registered?


----------



## redwing57

No she was bought from a sale barn for $250 as a 2 year old. The only bidder on her local person that was known for abusing his animals so i convinced my mom to buy her and shes exceeded my expectaions . i wish that i could get more infomation on her but the sales barn closed down an all the files were destroyed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww Redwing is such a cutie! What kind of horse is she?


----------



## redwing57

Skyseternalangel said:


> Aww Redwing is such a cutie! What kind of horse is she?


Thanks Sky.
Shes a Quarter Horse/Thoroughbred.
Geeze i need to upload recent pics because you can definitely see qh and Thoroughbred in them!


----------



## Country Boy

I tried to do as all of you asked and he still freaked out at the hose! He ran all the way to the other end of the barn and wouldn't cole back until
The hose was pit away in our storage room! What now?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

keep trying but go slowly don't try to do too much at one time. Go in an enclosed area with the hose and him on a lead. It isn't going to just magically go away the first try so just be persistent and consistent, he'll get it.
anyways this is my guy outlaw and his glare cause i made him stand still haha, although I'm currently looking for a quarter horse to persue barrels more competively.


----------



## Country Boy

I just figured I'd be able to wash him today. He bolted around the corner until he ended up on the other end of the barn.


----------



## Almond Joy

Hi everyone! Sam here, 14 XD

I started out with chickens, then moved up to goats, then sheep, and then.... HORSES. I begged and begged for lessons, and then my dad got me a deal with one of his workers who owned horses. I would muck out the three stalls, and then I could ride. I rode (And still ride) Dreamer once a week and after 17 rides there, I was finally allowed to get professional lessons!!!! Now I ride at my new barn once a week, help with Special Ed. Riding there once a week, and ride Dreamer once a week! My new barn is amazing and I loooovvveee it!!!! I'll post a picture.... (***Not my Pic***) BTW the barn on the left has 25 stalls and an indoor, the outdoor is in the middle, the little barn on the right has four stalls, and then there are a few other little stables that add up to about 10 stalls. Plus there is also an outdoor jump course that's hidden!


----------



## Country Boy

That looks so cool! I wish I could ride at a place as nice as that.


----------



## Almond Joy

Country Boy said:


> That looks so cool! I wish I could ride at a place as nice as that.


Haha thanks! Yea, it is pretty nice


----------



## Country Boy

I only ride on my Ranch. No barns are near and they ain't cheap!


----------



## QHriderKE

What I would give for an indoor and an outdoor.... my "arena" is a big piece of the field that I tore up and harrowed to barrel race on. It doesn't even have a fence.


----------



## Country Boy

I have no arena. Only a dirt pasture with barrels in it for practice.


----------



## Almond Joy

Hehehe.... I'm lucky XD. But at $45 per half hour lesson it isn't cheap... Plus, if you want to board there (I don't have a horse, so I can't) it's $750 month.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I dont have an arena either... I set up barrels in a field and tilled around each barrel :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Bandit, got scared of the hose when brought it out. It wasn't even for him! It was to refill Bullet's trough.


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses

Hey guys! 
My name is Emily and I'm 16 years old. 
I got into horses about 3 years ago when my friend wanted me to go to a horse camp with her and from then on I pretty much loved horses to the point of buying one.


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome Emily!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Country Boy said:


> Bandit, got scared of the hose when brought it out. It wasn't even for him! It was to refill Bullet's trough.


Aw! Poor boy! :lol: Why don't you try desensitizing him to it? Just take the hose (don't attach it to the faucet) and rub it alllllll over his body until he relaxes. Then attach it to the faucet and do what Sky said.  Although, personally, I like to be the one holding the lead rope AND spraying the hose (in most cases). I just feel like I have more control when holding the lead rope, but, everyone is different!


----------



## Country Boy

He won't even come near the hose. I tried to desensitize him and he ran away scared to death.


----------



## Cinder

Hey everyone!

I started riding because I loved learning about animals when I was little, but I was obsessed with horses the most! Eventually my cousin also learned about horses so she could understand what I was talking about and then we were both obsessed. My Dad knew a lady at his job that had a barn and did horse camps and my two cousins and I went to our first horse camp during the summer. 

My Dad also says that he used to take me to the race track when I was really small to see the horses and that I used to love it. 

Now I'm leasing a wonderful horse named Skippy!


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome Cinder


----------



## englishaqh

answering the question "how I got into horses": 
i started with horses when I was a young child... I enjoyed the weekly lesson, but became discouraged. I would continue with the cycle of starting and stopping, and switched stables several times. If I would have been more consistent, I would have probably progressed faster. Now, I have been riding constantly for the past year, and found my new best friend  <3


----------



## EquineCookies

Hey everyone! 

I got into horses because my friend had been taking riding lessons and I wanted to try it, so my mom organized lessons at a barn that was (unbeknownst to me) not even 5 minutes from my house. 6 years later I'm still riding there, also have bought a horse from there, in addition to boarding and working there. I go every single day and it's like my second home 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyVannerLover

Hi ya'll! I'm Jade and I am 14 years old. I got into horses when my grandma bought a Black Mustang when I was very young. I did horse 4-h for 3 years: 1st year: Pony, 2nd year: Smokey (Old horse), 3rd year: Cheetah. I own 7 gypsy vanners (soon to be 8).


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome Jade! Man, that's a ton of vanners


----------



## legyield768

Wow, I'm totally jealous GypsyVannerLover! You are very lucky! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox

Yay! I've been waiting for someone to start a thread for us teens! 

I'm Kayla, and I'm 17. When I was 12 my friends asked me to take riding lessons with them. I did, and I was hooked! I finally got my own horse back in October!! Honestly I didn't think it would ever happen as I come from a non-horsey family who said I would never ever get a horse. Well, everything fell into place perfectly, and I know I was meant to get Lookit.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover

Yea, I love them all though. They are all mares/fillies except 2 and the upcoming baby. We are breeding another mare... so we'll be getting another next summer! Though I am sad because we have to sell a couple... /: I got pictures of a couple of them...

Stud 1- Shovenist

















Stud 2 (Not named yet)

Mare and Baby
(Magic and Ebany)









That's all for now I'll get more later.


----------



## kittersrox

I am totally in love with Ebany! You're so lucky to have so many horses!! I have to be content with just one, even though I would love a second!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover

kittersrox: Thanks! Me too, I am excited for my other mare to finally have hers. I don't get to see all of them a lot though... they are kinda just spread out everywhere haha. With family members and friends stables. They are good horses, I would definitely recommend them for English riding especially.


----------



## kittersrox

When is your other mare due?


----------



## GypsyVannerLover

Soon!!! I believe. I am going to go check on her now. I will let you know how she's doing


----------



## redwing57

GypsyVannerLover:
Wow there absolutely gorgeous 
lucky you


----------



## shandasue

iv been waiting for some one to start this thread but i thought the "teen talk" had it coverd. 
im shanda and im 17. i have to lovley grade mares. i got into horses because my family are horse traders, ( the good kind though). Im definately not one of them) Iv been riding about 7 years now and ill never be without a horse! 
I have another question: how did yall get your first horse? tell us about him/her?

I got my first horse christmas 2005 he was a 5 day old colt... we kept the mare 8 months.. she tought me to ride, when the colt was weaned she had to go and i begged for her for 2 years and got her for my 13th birthday ( i consider her my first horse)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redwing57

Hey shandasue
I got My first horse a lovley tabiano blue eyed qh mare when i was 6 .
My mom wanted to get back into horses and wanted a medicine hat but when we met misty we knew she was the one so she was used for trails and riding around town considering i lived in a smallish town .after 3 years of owning her shes now retired
HERES HER LAST WINTER AT 18:


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Alli is my first horse (well technically I don't own her, but shes on loan to me for three years and I own her in every way that matters XD ) I first met her in November 2010 when I was shareing lifts with her owner so I could do my Stage 1. I was offered to ride Allis Dam and get her back into work. I did but what I really wanted to do was back the crazy filly  So thats what I did! 

Started leading + lunging and getting to know her. Got her saddled and bridled but didn't know where to go from there so I officially got her on loan in july 2011, took her to a trainer where I could do the work with her too and thats when her riding career started!! A year later, she is my heart horse and I seriously can't imagine life with out her <3

Country Boy, you say your horse bolts as soon as her sees the pipe come out. Could you leave it out for a few das so he gets used to its presence? Just leave it in a coil in the corner, feed him, groom him etc next to it. Then get him used to you touching it, then desensitize him once he realises it isnt a coiled snake or something. Don't try using water until he is happy being around it. 
Or you could lead him back and forth past it, each time he should get closer and closer. When hes pratically walking on it,do the same thing with someone holding it, then with someone holding it and a gentle trickle coming from it. Get him to walk through a stream and go from his feet up from there. These are what I would try


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks for your help. I finally got
Him to yake a bath at like 6 am. His mom needed one too. Once he saw that mom thought it was fun he let me give him a bath. Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Boy

I got my first horse bullet when I was 6. My dad and sister's horses had bred and Bullet was born. He has my birthday present from
My sister who had the mare. I'd ridden before many times with my dad and sister but this was my first horse. I've raised and trained him ever since.


----------



## QHCowKid

Hey guys!
I've been riding horses since I was 3, so for about 10 and a half years now.
I grew up around cattle and horses and my love for both as since grown. My grandpa owns a ranch, so if I wanted to help I had to ride. My first horse was the sweetest balck QH gelding. I learned all I know about horses while atop him.
I've never taken formal lessons and have never ownedva horse of my own, though I consider my grandpas horse's my horses too.


----------



## kittersrox

At the beginning of one of my riding lessons back in September (I think..) My riding instructor told me that she knew of a black and white pinto gaming horse for sale. Well, that's all I thought of during my lesson, and on the ride home all I talked about was this horse and how I wanted to see it. 

Both of my parents thought they were going to have to put up with me for a few weeks, and then I would shut up about getting a horse. I can't remember exactly why, but somehow I was able to peak their interest. My mom called the owner and we found out he was boarded 5 minutes away from our house, and that we could keep boarding him there! And the place was right next to the fairgrounds (that's where I ride, actually) so we wouldn't need a trailer to get to shows! The board was reasonably priced, and I had just gotten a job a couple months before so I could afford him! And now, he's mine 

How many of you guys have to pay for your horse(s) on your own?


----------



## QHCowKid

Kittersrox - if I ever get my own horse, I have to pay for everything. The horse, the vet, the food, the tack, the boarding fee, and I have to pay for gas so I can go see my horse.


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome QhCowKid! 

I don't pay for my horses because I don't have a job. I work on the ranch and help my dad when he goes to visit his clients. He's an equine vet!!!


----------



## OwnedByAlli

I try to pay for Alli's stuff, but my job isn't exactly reliable :/ Over summer I do ok as my job needs summer workers and allis feed costs about a tenner a month, by the end of winter I have no money again and mum ends up paying for her. I try to pay her back when I can... I really need a regular job!!

What kind of jobs do you guys do that pay for the ponies, as well as leaving time for school and riding?? I need some ideas!


----------



## Country Boy

OwnedByAli~ I can't really help you out in that department. You could do weekend work at a store or you could work at your stable. Hope this helps.


----------



## kittersrox

I work at a restaurant and that's how I pay for Lookit. A few times a year my neighbors go on vacation and I take care of their cat and watch their house. I love doing that because I get $10 a day and I only need to go up to their house 2 times a day. It was really nice when they had two cats and a dog, they would pay $30 a day!

I'm thinking about applying at a local feed store. Hopefully I can get a job there!


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Yeah :/ I asked in the shop in my village, but they've been having to lay off workers so I doubt I'll be getting a job there any time soon! My biggest problem is transport though... Everywhere is a 15 minute drive away/ 45 minute cycle  Might try the pub soon...


----------



## QHCowKid

OwnedbyAllie- I babysit for my aunt, though I don't have my own horse yet, I'm saving up before I go look at a few prospects.


----------



## legyield768

I'm incredibly fortunate to have parents who support my passion. As long as I pull good grades, do well in swimming, and stay out of trouble, they will pay for everything. I usually help my dad out at work to pay for "extra" horse things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom

My parents pay for everything (horse, feed, vet ect.), but I have to buy any extra tack or 'fun things' with my own money, on my own time. If my trainer/instructor doesn't say I need it, or it's required, then I am buying it.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Wow! I missed a lot! lol  Gorgeous Gypsy Vanners! I have always wanted to ride one!! 

For the first question: I rode a dappled grey POA gelding named Chief when I was really, really young. (He was my aunt's.) Once he passed, my dad bought me and my step sister a chestnut tobiano "surprise" breed mare named Pawnee. Then, my mom and I moved, and I had to leave Pawnee behind. My mom got me a HUGE 4 year old Quarter Horse mare named Sissy. I consider her my first horse, because she was technically "mine." I still have her  She's now the "kid" horse, though. I got another. :lol:








^^ My first time riding Sissy.

Now for the second question: I am very fortunate and my parents pay for all of my horsey things. I do help out a lot around the house, babysit my siblings, etc. When I get birthday money or money for doing something, I always give it to my mom. I am also very spoiled, because I am my dad's only kid and my grandparents only grandkid. :wink: I did have a job at one point and was paying for everything, but my mom needed more help around the house. Oh, well. I get to be lazy now! :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

You guys are all so lucky to be able to have a horse! My parents said to me a few days ago, "Sam, you will never, EVER, have a horse while you still live with us even if you are financially able to do so. So do not get any ideas of buying a horse anytime soon." So I guess I'm stuck to leasing :/ I plan on leasing (I have to pay for it myself) next late spring/early summer when I am able to jump. At my friend's barn, a new person just came with a mare (Ming-Shes an oldenburg used for eventing.. thats what I wanna do XD) but he's 1 and a half hours away from the barn, so I'm hoping I can lease her for cheap!


----------



## BarrelBunny

You'll get a horse someday, Almond! At least you're able to lease horses. Some people can't even do that!


----------



## kittersrox

Almond Joy said:


> You guys are all so lucky to be able to have a horse! My parents said to me a few days ago, "Sam, you will never, EVER, have a horse while you still live with us even if you are financially able to do so. So do not get any ideas of buying a horse anytime soon." So I guess I'm stuck to leasing :/ I plan on leasing (I have to pay for it myself) next late spring/early summer when I am able to jump. At my friend's barn, a new person just came with a mare (Ming-Shes an oldenburg used for eventing.. thats what I wanna do XD) but he's 1 and a half hours away from the barn, so I'm hoping I can lease her for cheap!


Hey, you never know, you just might end up with a horse! My parents said I could never ever have a horse, but I have one! 

Well thankfully my grandpa likes to spoil me because I'm the only granddaughter who lives around here. :lol: He's bought me nice boots (sadly they're too big and my feet quit growing :/) and he just bought me my new saddle! I'm so blessed!


----------



## shandasue

my dad bought my horses and he buys the grain but I pay for everything else, hay, vet, and any other stuff. i get my shoeing done for free by the guy i work for, he pays me to clean stalls so that pays for some stuff and i do odd jobs like mowing grass or whatever they need done for everything else
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart

Hello there!
My name is Jillian and I am 18 years old. I'm really glad this thread was created as I didn't want to intrude on the 20-somethings thread. I'm glad I'll have some other horse enthusiasts to talk to that are in my age group. 

*How did you get into horses?*
I've always had a passion for horses ever since I was young. I collected Breyers, My Little Ponies and any other horse related object I could find. I've always wanted my own pony but when you live in town, you don't exactly have enough room to house a horse. I remember asking my parents for riding lessons when I was eleven and after a few months of begging, they agreed to sign me up for some. However, within two years of riding I was in two very bad horse-related accidents that really knocked my confidence down. My parents discouraged me from riding and would no longer pay for my lessons. 

I haven't ridden a horse in about 3 years. But, I just recently got a job at a nearby pet-store so I am hoping to take lessons once again this summer at a new barn.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover

Hi Guys!!! I got a baby colt this morning (July 9th, at 8:45 am-ish.) If you go to "*Breeding*" and click on "*My Pregnant Gypsy Vanner Mare*" you can see him  I need help with fancy names!!! Can't think of any...


----------



## PrettyLilSweety

Hi im almost 18. i currently have 1 horse but shes a baby still so i havent been able to ride for about 2 years except the occasional hop on and take a quick ride when my parents cant see hahahahaha my baby is 3 on i want her to mature more before i ride a lot. I got into horses gosh practically as a toddler my mom akways had one and one time she put me on her mare shilo who was in a pasture eating hay i was ab 3 or 4 i started kikin the horse cuz i wanted to go i mean what little kid is happy to just sit there so the horse took off runnin. no saddle no bridle ( like i even knew how to use one) nothin and i didnt even fall off. from that moment not a second goes buy that isnt filled with horses.


----------



## Country Boy

Congrats Gypsy!!!


----------



## Almond Joy

Has anyone ever switched instructors/trainers before? I'm thinking about it (It will still be the same barn) and was wondering how you would go about doing it? Do you talk to the BO or one of the instructors?


----------



## Cinder

> Has anyone ever switched instructors/trainers before? I'm thinking about it (It will still be the same barn) and was wondering how you would go about doing it? Do you talk to the BO or one of the instructors?


I've changed barns twice because of my instructor. 

I think the best course of action would be to talk to the BO.


----------



## VanillaBean

Almond Joy said:


> Has anyone ever switched instructors/trainers before? I'm thinking about it (It will still be the same barn) and was wondering how you would go about doing it? Do you talk to the BO or one of the instructors?


 I've left about four barns, but I've always lest the barn AND the instructor, not just the instructor. I would have a little talk with hour current and tell them you're switching or something.


----------



## Almond Joy

Cinder said:


> I've changed barns twice because of my instructor.
> 
> I think the best course of action would be to talk to the BO.


Thanks! I'm going to try one more lesson with my current instructor, and then decide. I liked the other instructor a lot better when she taught my lesson because the other instructor was on vacation. The thing is, I need to ask if the other one can teach me eventing... GAHHHHHHHHH I HATE MAKING DECISIONS.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I've never had a trainer/instructor, so I can't help you with that one! :wink: I've also never boarded my horse anywhere... Good luck!


----------



## Corazon Lock

Okay, so here we go, answering allllll these questions at once.

1. I'm almost 19 years old, and it all started by going to a horseback riding birthday party in the 2nd grade. I like riding the horses, and in 3rd grade, I got lessons. I did stop riding between 8th and 10th grade, but then I got my own horse.

2. My first horse was my Rusty. I found him online about 12 miles away from us, which is a blessing because we aren't a horse populated area. He did English and western and was just a great horse. Got him home and he turned into a brat. I owe him all of my confidence in myself and my leadership skills as he forced me to become the alpha. Now, we're into hunters and are going to our first big show in August. He's a 15.3 hand 11 year old red dun Quarter Horse that looks more like a Thoroughbred.

3. I pay for most horse-related things. I paid for a lot of my tack and supplies. I pay the farrier. Some vet bills - if my mom gets her hands on them before I do she pays them. Whoever picks up feed buys it. And I pay for my lessons and shows. How? I have a part-time job at the grocery store. I work 20-30 hours with college, and 30+ hours on summer vacation. I also try to keep tabs on where money goes and make the horses one of the first priorities. I make myself readily available for hours at work. 


Oh, and if we're still wondering about bucking, keep the head up and the feet moving. A horse can't buck well if the head is up, and getting the horse to move its feet is a distraction as well. 

 Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Corazon Lock

Oh, and also, I've switched instructors. Basically, you just stop lessons where you're taking them. You can tell the instructor politely that your needs are just not being met. Then, you can ask around or look online for instructors in the area.

Before you choose a new instructor, go and make sure that you like the barn and the instructor's style. Schedule a time to visit the barn and watch a lesson and to meet the instructor. Look out for any shenanigans - ie - riders not wearing helmets in lessons, hazardous objects in paddocks, thin horses...you probably know. If possible, ask some of the other riders about their experience at the barn. Best of luck!


----------



## DoubleS

Congrats Gypsy!! I'm going to go look at pics later  *excitement*

I'll answer all the questions too! Great thread!

1) well, I just turned 15. I don't really remember how I got into horses, I've always kind of been around them, but all I know is I obtained my first pony of my OWN for free when I was 5 years old; little did my parents know that there isn't such thing as a 'free pony'.
Which leads me to the next question.

2) I got Star (my first pony) from a good family friend when I was about 5 years old. I've never switched barns because that 'family friend' is also a great trainer and barn owner. Everything spiraled upward from there, and about 8 or so horses later, I still have my first pony (Star; the best pony in the entire world), and I also have my 'dream horse': a 12 year old POA gelding named Putts, who I found online. He was about 5 hours away from me, but he was definitely worth the drive. I loved him so much that we bought him the first time I ever went to see him (not reccomended). I just knew he was the one, although my dad and trainer were not completely sold on him because he was 6 years old, green, and had bad habits. Everything worked out, though.  I've now had him for 4 years!

3) My parents pay for boarding, vet care, farrier, etc., but anything that's not necessarily "necessary", I have to buy myself (like tack, saddle, halters, etc.) It's a great deal and I'm not complaining! :lol: /BestParentsEver


----------



## Almond Joy

Corazon Lock said:


> Oh, and also, I've switched instructors. Basically, you just stop lessons where you're taking them. You can tell the instructor politely that your needs are just not being met. Then, you can ask around or look online for instructors in the area.
> 
> Before you choose a new instructor, go and make sure that you like the barn and the instructor's style. Schedule a time to visit the barn and watch a lesson and to meet the instructor. Look out for any shenanigans - ie - riders not wearing helmets in lessons, hazardous objects in paddocks, thin horses...you probably know. If possible, ask some of the other riders about their experience at the barn. Best of luck!


That was me that asked the question XD The thing is--- The possible new instructor is at the SAME BARN as my current one!!! I may just stick with my current one for now, though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hi all  I'm Kirsten, I'm 17 nearly 18, and I own two horses that I pay/paid for myself.

I got into horses at a very young age, my mother has photos of me on a horse when I was just a baby! But I haven't been really consistently riding before about 3 years ago... I've been riding on and off for the better part of all my 17-some years though so I'm pretty good. I'm in the process of lightly breaking my nearly 19 month old filly (I know she's very young but she needs a job) before she's sold, and I'm looking for a Thoroughbred but can only take one on after Satin is sold.

I've done a lot of research and have a fair bit of knowledge so even though I'm only young I know a lot. I've also ridden a lot of different horses, from riding school ponies to a friend's crazy OTTB, and I spent a week working for an Olympian where I learned SO much.

I have anxiety and I have depression attacks, and have been suicidal many times before now. I have panic attacks quite badly sometimes, and I have a severe phobia of needles. I'm not so bad now and managed to hold my dog for an injection a few days ago without freaking out but I can't handle the idea of being given an injection. It was very hard for me to travel across the country on my own, to stay with people I'd never met in my life, but I did it, and I feel like I'm much stronger for it.

Does anyone else here struggle with anxiety or depression?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I have moved trainers and barn more then once and i've also left barns to go with my trainer more then once. I just talk to BO and let then know what is going on and of course 30 days. If i'm just switching trainer I tell them I am.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh yeah - I forgot about the trainer thing! I've never really had a trainer based at a barn... all our big boarding places don't actually have trainers based at them, just trainers who travel to them, and I don't keep my horses at a big place (never have, never will - too pricey when I just do everything myself anyway and could keep them down the road at some private place for a fraction of the cost).

The last time I "left" a trainer was actually a case of my trainer leaving me! He didn't want to come out at midday in the heat of summer (don't blame him) and I wasn't able to get my horse to him... He only travels on a certain day of the week, and was only available at that time on that day. I tried to get back on his list when the weather cooled off but he never returned my calls or texts and I can't be bothered chasing it up more. If he won't call me back then clearly he doesn't want my money 

SO, I've just moved on to someone I know who is a very talented young dressage rider  she can help me out on the dressage side of things and I can manage mostly on my own with the jumping. I would ideally like a lesson a week in both but the only good jumping coaches don't travel and I don't have a trailer soooo.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

If you're leaving a trainer to go to another trainer at the same barn then just tell them. It's business not friendly. Just tell them x is not working for my horse and I as much as I would like so Y seems to be a better fit for my needs. Period. They should understand and get over it.


----------



## barrelbeginner

hello all! my name is Stacie im 15 years old and i am in love with paint horses.

-i have 3 horses currently 2 geldings a and filly.
i got into horses when i was very little. We would go to sales every wednesday and buy paint horses and then we got into breeding paints. Later, we got outta horses and about 4 years ago got back into them boy was i happy. Im recently training 2 of my horses one for barrels and one is just ground work as she is just one.

now as for paying:/ My dad will pay for my horse Sunny and his horse Poncho. But my Filly Camo, i have to pay for her as she is legitly mine because i bought her from my dad. So i got a job right down the rode from here( just have to walk to the back of my property ) and I ride and work with Greenies to get them ready for trail riding I love my job. I work when i want.. with whatever horse i want and for how long i want. I am 'on call' as she calls it because she works from from here and sometimes she cant check on her horses before it gets dark or she stays at her work over night, so she pays me $500 a month to check her horses and stay 'on call'. Then i get paid hourly for what i do with her horses

Its expensive to keep a horse but Almond Joy, IM SURE YOU will get one sooner or later my dad told me when i was 10 that we werent getting any more horses, then bought Poncho and then he bought 7 more lol.. but hay prices forced us to sell all but 3


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks for joining our chat thread new members! I enjoyed reading your posts! 

I participated at a show in Fredricksburg. A small one. I got 1 St place in barrel racing.


----------



## barrelbeginner

good job!!


----------



## legyield768

Congrats Country Boy! Nice work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

> I participated at a show in Fredricksburg. A small one. I got 1 St place in barrel racing.


Congrats, that's great!


----------



## Almond Joy

Awesome! I can't wait to compete.. It's gonna be a looonnngggg 2 years.


----------



## Corazon Lock

Blue Eyed Pony...
Yes, I struggle with anxiety and depression. I have since I was 15 years old, and now I'm almost 19. I have a phobia of throwing up, which a lot of people don't understand (and neither do I?). I also have depression and have to take meds to keep myself under control. I am pretty good right now, but I will probably have to switch meds again because my anxiety and depression is much worse in the winter months. It seems lately like every morning it's a struggle to get out of bed, I don't get excited about anything, and all I really want to do is sleep. Lovely  

Anyway, that's my loooooong explanation on that. PM me if you want to talk! Trust me, I know panic attacks and everything else!


----------



## kittersrox

So the other day my mom and I drove about a hour and a half (one way) to get to a tack store that is supposedly the biggest in the midwest. We got there and found out they were out of business!! That was such a bummer! I really need a new pair of riding boots since mine literally have like a two inch long hole :shock: I'm probably being overly picky about what I want, but hey, if I'm spending up to $200 I better like them! lol! They have to be red, that's the color I picked. Red stuff is really hard to find, I thought it would be more popular.


----------



## DoubleS

kittersrox, that sucks, I've had that happen to me before. You ride Western right? I'd try RCC western stores if you live in the Midwest. (not sure if they're in other places, but there are quite a few of them here.) They're not really a tack shop, but that have LOTS of boots to choose from!! 

I have a show this weekend... *nervous* I'm in 12 classes between my 2 ponies! :shock:


----------



## Cinder

> I have a show this weekend... *nervous* I'm in 12 classes between my 2 ponies!


Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Almond Joy

Blue eyed pony- Yes, I used to have terrible anxiety to the point my therapist almost put me on meds, however I refused them and went through therapy once a week for like 6 months. Now I'm mostly better, although for some reason I get a bit of anxiety mounting from a mounting block instead of the ground. Weird, I know!


----------



## horses4life17

iv been into horses since i was barley a year old my grandparents took me 
to a farmnd i got to sit on a horse. iv d riding lessons and was part of the alberta miniature chuckwagon racing association as well. iv been around over 100 diffrent horses in the last 3 to 4 years...horses amy passion i draw them all the time and have my own and a total of at home on the farm!!!


----------



## kittersrox

DoubleS said:


> kittersrox, that sucks, I've had that happen to me before. You ride Western right? I'd try RCC western stores if you live in the Midwest. (not sure if they're in other places, but there are quite a few of them here.) They're not really a tack shop, but that have LOTS of boots to choose from!!
> 
> I have a show this weekend... *nervous* I'm in 12 classes between my 2 ponies! :shock:


Cool! I'm going to look into it!  

Have fun at your show! Sounds like an exhausting but fun day!


----------



## Country Boy

Good Luck double S you'll do great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox

Aw, this poor thread has been neglected. 

How did your show go DoubleS?


----------



## Country Boy

Hey guys! I haven't had time to post lately.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hey guys  I haven't been on for a few days because I haven't had time! Mum had a guest who has little kids and so I spent all my time babysitting :/ I love kids, don't get me wrong, but it was intense!

The mare I was riding for her owner, that went back to her owner, is coming back to me again. The incredible yo-yo horse :/ it's very frustrating because when she goes back she invariably loses weight (due to owner's daughter refusing to feed her) and then I have to get her back up to weight again, which means a loopy horse while I'm having to feed her up to make her gain weight, and when she's in ideal condition she's a lot more energetic and forward than she is when she's skinny (obviously)... but I'll admit I did expect owner's daughter to just continue on refusing to feed her, so I did expect she would probably come back again. Just frustrating because I was "reliably" informed she wouldn't come back to me, so I started looking for another project, only to have to let all these owners I've made contact with down because Violet's coming back.

I'm still going to keep looking though because as much as I like Violet I hate flatwork and that's all she can do atm with her current level of education... would rather get something that has the flatwork but needs work on jumping.


----------



## Cinder

So, I've been talking to my parents. And if all goes well, I'll be showing August fifth with my cousin (best friend). We've been wanting to show together since we began riding, so this is great and we're very excited. We're still waiting for the prize list to be posted, but I'm figuring I'm definitely going to do walk/trot/canter and maybe something else, and my cousin thinks she would do walk/trot/canter and then a jumping class. 

I've also been thinking about asking my instructor if I can do an open lease next month, where I would ride a horse who is available when I come out. My father and I were talking and we also want to ask if I'm too big to ride a pony named Pepsi. He's a little speed demon who loves jumping.


----------



## DoubleS

Cinder said:


> So, I've been talking to my parents. And if all goes well, I'll be showing August fifth with my cousin (best friend). We've been wanting to show together since we began riding, so this is great and we're very excited. We're still waiting for the prize list to be posted, but I'm figuring I'm definitely going to do walk/trot/canter and maybe something else, and my cousin thinks she would do walk/trot/canter and then a jumping class.
> 
> I've also been thinking about asking my instructor if I can do an open lease next month, where I would ride a horse who is available when I come out. My father and I were talking and we also want to ask if I'm too big to ride a pony named Pepsi. He's a little speed demon who loves jumping.


That's SO exciting! You will do amazing!!!

And my show went well! It was so hot, I scratched a few classes, but otherwise we did okay  We got 2nd in Pony Pleasure, and 2nd in Walk Trot (lost to the same horse/rider... :-x). Then for halter classes, we got 4th in Showmanship and 3rd in gelding pony halter. My shetland, Star, got first in the Single Driving class, but she didn't place in mini halter..
Got 4th in Poles, but didn't place in barrels (SO tired from the heat). Then I scratched the rest of our games classes because Putts was really sweaty and TIRED. SO overall, it was a successful show.


----------



## Cinder

> That's SO exciting! You will do amazing!!!
> 
> And my show went well! It was so hot, I scratched a few classes, but otherwise we did okay  We got 2nd in Pony Pleasure, and 2nd in Walk Trot (lost to the same horse/rider... ). Then for halter classes, we got 4th in Showmanship and 3rd in gelding pony halter. My shetland, Star, got first in the Single Driving class, but she didn't place in mini halter..
> Got 4th in Poles, but didn't place in barrels (SO tired from the heat). Then I scratched the rest of our games classes because Putts was really sweaty and TIRED. SO overall, it was a successful show.


Thanks, I sure hope so! 

I'm glad your show went well! You did really well, you should be proud, especially since it was so hot.


----------



## Almond Joy

Good job DoubleS!!!!

I have a new question to ask everyone XD
Do any of you guys do sports other than horseback riding? I'm starting crew, and I might do fencing, I'm not totally sure though.


----------



## Cinder

> Good job DoubleS!!!!
> 
> I have a new question to ask everyone XD
> Do any of you guys do sports other than horseback riding? I'm starting crew, and I might do fencing, I'm not totally sure though.


I run, and I hope to register for a local race soon. 

What's crew?


----------



## legyield768

I competivley swim all year round and play ice hockey. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox

Nope, riding is my only sport. I'm lazy! Haha  What's crew?


----------



## Almond Joy

kittersrox said:


> Nope, riding is my only sport. I'm lazy! Haha  What's crew?


It's also known as rowing, basically you and a whole bunch of other people are in a big canoe rowing as quickly as you can... but it's a lot different! haha


----------



## kittersrox

Almond Joy said:


> It's also known as rowing, basically you and a whole bunch of other people are in a big canoe rowing as quickly as you can... but it's a lot different! haha


Ah okay, I know what that is!


----------



## DoubleS

Almond Joy said:


> Good job DoubleS!!!!
> 
> I have a new question to ask everyone XD
> Do any of you guys do sports other than horseback riding? I'm starting crew, and I might do fencing, I'm not totally sure though.


 Thanks 

I love sports. I'm a gymanst. I spend 2 hours a day in the gym, 4-5 days a week. 
I also play soccer and run track in the spring, I take ballet, lyrical, and tap dancing! :lol: I'm really really busy, but I always devote Sundays and Wednesdays to my horses (and church, lol!)


----------



## BarrelBunny

kittersrox said:


> Nope, riding is my only sport. I'm lazy! Haha


Yay! That makes two of us!! :lol: lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ make that 3!! I ride, but not much else.


----------



## kittersrox

Nice to know I'm not the only lazy one out there!


----------



## barrelbeginner

makes 4 of us lol.. to lazy to do anything else.. get yelled at for riding and not doing my chores lol


----------



## Country Boy

I ride, play basketball, and am very serious about Baseball


----------



## BarrelBunny

I used to play my flute, and love doing it, but it came down to horses or the flute. I can't see myself playing in an orchestra or anything, but I can see myself going to the NFR.  I just don't have time for more than horses. I don't have an arena that I can ride in after dark, or a way to get a truck or something down into the horse pasture every night for lights... (talk about *******, lol.) I refuse to give them up.


----------



## Country Boy

All I Do 24/7 is ride and play Baseball. Basketball season ended and I don't think I'll play again.


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm loving learning to row!

I learned that girl who did crew/rowing at my town's highschool is actually going to be in the olympics for the 2 person shell race :0


----------



## Country Boy

That's cool AlmondJoy! 

Back to horses; my sister was almost buck off by her main horse! We still don't know what happened exactly. Thank goodness she's ok.


----------



## Horse racer

Hey guys! I'm 16 and LOVE horses. But here's the tragic part: I don't have one......the only horses I come in contact with are my nieghbor's two horses. I take care of them for my nieghbors and visit them everyday. ( I call them my horses) sadly, we don't have the property for horses. I'm really into the NTRA racing and want to race thouroughbreds someday. But I'm not the rich snob (no offense) who only cares about the winnings, I love it for the horses. I love the adrenaline of the race and seeing those beautiful animals sprint muscles rippling and nostrils flaring. I just hope that since I don't own a horse, that my passion for them will keep burning. My only other ticket to being around horses is a new girlfriend that owns horses  

I also have a play baseball and love it, but I don't see a future in it. So hopefully you'll see me someday on tv in the winners circle at Belmont park accepting the triple crown trophy! :grin: *fingers crossed!*


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm in a situation where I might have to take up walking! My mother is being difficult about me getting another horse after Satin leaves (which will be SOON, as in one week from today!) and basically I can't have two horses on this property until I've got some personal stuff sorted out, so if I want a second horse I have to find somewhere to board until that's sorted. Or wait, and I'm not waiting!

Aghh. My money, my horses, my life, MY CHOICE! I wish she would get the picture!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Welcome Horse racer! 

That seems pretty difficult, blue eyed pony! The only advice I can give you is to keep your head up, and everything will fall into place.


----------



## blue eyed pony

BB it's because I'm currently unemployed (but DO have regular income enough to support two horses!) and she wants me to find a new job before I get another horse. Fair enough I guess but the horse I want is available NOW. What she's doing is just making defying her more difficult, because she knows she can't control my money (because it's MY money), and she knows I'm determined I want this horse.

She's still going to let me go and look at the mare though, and at a Thoroughbred auction in 10 days' time (IF I go look at the mare on the same day as the auction), so idk what she's on about... if she REALLY wanted to make it difficult for me she would insist that I use public transport if I wanted to get there.

I'm hoping I can find some reasonably cheap boarding so that I can still get a second horse (being FULLY able to afford it on the money I get every fortnight!) while I'm job hunting.

Plus there's another little personal blip I have to sort out (not going into detail on that), and Satin has to leave, but Satin's leaving in a week sooo her presence won't be getting in the way of anything. I hate that I'm selling her but honestly it's the right thing for both of us.

It's just a bad time for Mum to make things difficult for me what with this personal stuff going on as well... it's so nice to have HF to come to and rant and rave and make a fuss. Making a fuss to her face will get me nowhere (and in actual fact she'll probably clam up and refuse to help at all, EVER - she is a great parent but a pain in the butt) but I can't keep it inside of me or I have the most awful panic attacks.

I might be repeating myself here, but I really do get where Mum is coming from and she's only concerned about what's best for me AND my horses... it's just killing me that she can't see that what she's worried about isn't even a problem.


----------



## Cinder

That's tough, blue eyed pony! I hope everything ends up working out for you.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Cinder, it will work out. I will MAKE it work out. -evil laugh-

actually between me and the owner of the mare I'm particularly interested in, I'm pretty sure this WILL work, because she said to me that I'm exactly what she wants for her mare. We've been in contact through Facebook so she has access to bunches of photos of me and my dorkface, and video of me round penning the yearling I just sold (it was a sale video), so she knows my horses are in great condition and I'm a fairly capable rider... and she knows I'm used to young horses, and that I'm used to mares. I am perfect for this horse, and this horse, if everything I've been told is true, is perfect for me.

Between the seller and myself, with any luck, I'll be able to figure something out. Or have the horse held for me until I jump the hurdles that are standing in my way.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Haii im 14


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hi there  What can we call you? I'm Blue  I'm 17 turning 18. Blue's not my real name but it's part of my display name so nobody's going to get confused hopefully


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

My name is sarah but my horses is what my username is


----------



## blue eyed pony

Your horse has a really cool name  My boy's name is in my sig. The yearling I've just sold, I called Sweet Nothings when I showed her, but her new owner is registering her with a colour society as Cariad Melyn (which means yellow darling in Welsh) which is a name I just ADORE. I'm so pleased this new owner is going to show her and register her and get her out and about. Couldn't be happier with the home she's going to - she leaves next week.

I hate selling horses but it's easier when you know the home they're going to is better than the home they're leaving - the boarding place she's going to be living at is GORGEOUS and my place has rubbish fences that unfortunately I can't do anything about because we're only renting. Oh well - boundary fence will need replacing in the near future, and that's the one that's really bad.

I mean it's not like I don't look after my horses, it's just that the place she's going to is so nice and the girl who's buying her is so lovely.. I'm very sad for me, because I adore this little horse (the blue eyed pony that inspired my forum name) but I'm very excited for my girl and her new owner. And super-excited that I'll be getting a new horse sooner or later. I'm looking at the Thoroughbred sales in 10 days' time and while I'm there I'll go look at the mare I've been talking about (who is NOT for sale through auction, so I'll go see her either before or after the auction).

Just have to find a place to board the new horse while I sort things out at home... or wait until things are sorted at home before I get a new horse. I hate waiting!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

I hate selling i just sond a horse i have had for seven years. and hope u set that horse


----------



## blue eyed pony

ahh yeah when you've had them for ages it sucks even more! I don't think I've ever had a horse for all that long... I had lease ponies a couple of times as a kid that I only had for a year each, or less, and then I've had one pony that I outgrew and had to sell (had him about 18 months), one horse that had to be euthed (had him nearly 2 years, we suspect he had a brain tumor as his temperament completely changed in the space of a month - still beaut with people but extremely horse-aggressive by the end when he WAS a submissive wimp), one older mare that went unsound (had her for 18 months to 2 years), and my yearling that's not going to be big enough (who I've had for a year and a little bit, and bought when she was 6 months old). Sigh. At least I have my gelding.

I really do hope everything works out so I can have this mare... she is perfect, beautiful looker, perfect size, perfect age, perfect price, perfect temperament, perfect work ethic, exceptional hooves (barefoot, TB, had only a very short adjustment period when her shoes were pulled), easy keeper, shows talent in my discipline... though it's hard to tell with 4yo's that have just been started over fences, she has potential I think! The only thing that's not perfect is timing and unfortunately timing is a big problem sometimes.

Oh well - with any luck I'll sort myself out soon! Owner has said she's happy to hold her for me, for a month, while I figure something out for her. As long as I come see her soon to make my ultimate decision.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

you are going to jump her and what color is she


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yep I mostly ride jumpers and dabble a little bit in eventing and dressage. She's bay with either no or very minimal white (I think I remember a white coronet in the pics but I've looked at SO many horses I can't be sure). She's not built perfect, I've looked at horses that are better built for jumping, but hey look at Hickstead... technically speaking, for jumping, his conformation was dreadful! It's the heart that really counts, and this mare has it in spades, if the seller is to be believed.

I'm quite excited about her, and I can actually only afford her because the owner agreed to knock a significant amount off the price for me (sale price of my yearling has to pay for my new horse, or I'd have to dip into my vet bill fund and I'm not going there)... owner was willing to drop the price BECAUSE I'm everything she wants in a home for this mare, and I'm so lucky for that, but my goodness I will be devastated if I go meet her, fall in love, and then can't get myself sorted in time.

I'm taking a risk but hey, what's life without a little risk? It could pay off big time. Or, I could crash and burn and curl up in a ball and cry, but I'll be able to say I gave it a shot. -nods- that's what my attitude was when I went to the other side of the country to try out a working student position with an Olympian, and it worked out pretty well for me (except I decided not to take the position because my gelding is too important to me).


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

I mostly ride hunters but i dont jump only flat work and i compete which is why i had to sell the last horse so i could get one that is a bit better. and the olimpic thing is kool and i dont know anything about jumping so sorry if i sound stupid when i talk about jumping haha


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol that's ok, I'm completely clueless about hunter under saddle  we have hunter flat classes here in Aus but it's (supposed to be) based on dressage work rather than a specific discipline to be trained for like HUS is. -nods- an Aussie hunter is a lot like a British hunter, but our hunter classes are dominated by TB's whereas it's not possible for a TB to be heavy enough to be a "proper" hunter by British standards.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

u jst really confused me lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol sorry!

Basically, an Aussie hunter is expected to walk/trot/canter in circles both ways with the rest of the class, and then do an individual workout to show itself off without any other horses competing for the judge's attention. Some hunter classes in Aus also have a gallop, and a small jump. Hunter flat classes in Aus are ridden in a "dressage" frame, so a lot more upright than a HUS frame with the front of the face vertical. HUS horses are ridden lower and usually more on the forehand whereas an Aussie hunter is usually working from behind in an uphill frame. These classes are mainly dominated by TB's.

British hunters are fairly similar, but heavier in build and bone, so a TB won't do as well in a British hunter class, or under a British judge.

Does that makes sense? That's the best I can do.

Or - the HUS frame fits more in a rectangle, the Aussie hunter frame fits more in a square. That's as simple as I can make it!

edit; HUS:









and Aussie hunter:









The Aussie hunter pictured is being ridden at the "gallop" which is usually just a quickened canter... I won't say extended because it's not true extension in most cases. The HUS horse is obviously trotting/jogging (idk which you call it in HUS) lower and in a flatter frame.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Show this weekend  I'm very excited


----------



## blue eyed pony

What are you showing in?!

Ugh I am desperate to get out and show again, last time was 2 months ago and I'm starting to have withdrawals  unfortunately going out and showing is NOT going to show my mother that getting a new horse is the right thing to do, and will probably do the exact opposite... if I put that money away, towards rugs and stuff for the new horse, THEN she'll see  

AHA A PLAN muhahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

this is what i do


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> Show this weekend  I'm very excited


im showing too this weekend where are you going


----------



## blue eyed pony

ohhhh ok not hunter under saddle then.

What you do is basically what hunters here do too. -nods-


----------



## BarrelBunny

Good luck, Hunter!!  I usually have a show every single month, but, there wasn't one for this month, and the show for next month is cancelled! AHH!! Oh, well. The shows for the month after and for the rest of the year are all in town :twisted: (There are about 6 of them with 2 different organizations.)


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

blue eyed pony said:


> ohhhh ok not hunter under saddle then.
> 
> What you do is basically what hunters here do too. -nods-


o kool


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

going to nationals in 2 days!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah... so peeved we don't have hunter-jumper in Aus, my boy's a bit quick for it but it would be so much fun! I haven't actually done a lot of flat showing, I mostly just show in jumpers and a little bit of eventing... I watch, though. I watch a lot of show hunter and hack classes. And I can present for them decently well, not brilliantly, but well enough to look the part. I would love to do more of it but jumping is more fun for me so I usually go to shows that have jumpers, and throw in some flat showing if the shows I'm already going to have it.

And, Nationals? Awesome! You must be good, then!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

I guess im good and i also do saddle seat and park


----------



## texasgal

You ride WP Vauata at Silver Star??


----------



## blue eyed pony

I know absolutely nothing about saddle seat, and I wouldn't have a clue what park is! lol


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

no i just found a random pic of a hunter i ride WMJ contribution he was at silverstar a few years though


----------



## texasgal

OH, I just saw the picture and thought you were saying it was you....


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

no lol


----------



## Almond Joy

I am learning to ride Eventing, but I'm still W/T in my lessons, but in a few more lessons I might be cantering!!!! My half seat has gotten a LOT better over the past 2 lessons, and my position, I think, is great. My instructor is really good, and is currently training a horse that she hopes will bring her to Rolex! I might be showing this January, but I'm not sure if my dad will be able to afford it, since my barn charges a lot for transportation and usage of the horses


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

texasgal said:


> You ride WP Vauata at Silver Star??


no i just found a randon pic to show someone


----------



## WMJ Contribution123

blue eyed pony said:


> I know absolutely nothing about saddle seat, and I wouldn't have a clue what park is! lol


 Oh we have a bigger gait and stuff






“Each and every one of us has a fire that burns inside us and they can try like hell to put out that flame but as long as in our minds we know who we are meant to be, they don’t stand a chance.”
-A.b.


----------



## Almond Joy

That kinda reminds me of my signature... Except it's lyrics from The Fighter by Gym Class Heroes.


----------



## kittersrox

The farrier was out at the barn last night and I was going to have him do Lookit. The farrier said that Lookit didn't need it done since I'm riding him enough so that his feet are being worn down. Yay! I saved $50 because I ride my horse


----------



## DoubleS

kittersrox said:


> The farrier was out at the barn last night and I was going to have him do Lookit. The farrier said that Lookit didn't need it done since I'm riding him enough so that his feet are being worn down. Yay! I saved $50 because I ride my horse


Lucky you! 
My horses don't need trims very often, because they wear them down on the concrete slab (where their hay & water is) in their pastures


----------



## kittersrox

DoubleS said:


> Lucky you!
> My horses don't need trims very often, because they wear them down on the concrete slab (where their hay & water is) in their pastures


Isn't that nice? I love saving some extra $$ because he doesn't need his feet done a lot


----------



## Country Boy

Keeping on the topic of hooves Bandit is having his feet checked by the farrier. He's never seen it or had it done! Yikes.


----------



## DoubleS

kittersrox said:


> Isn't that nice? I love saving some extra $$ because he doesn't need his feet done a lot


 Ikr?! Natural farrier! 
I always let the hooves grow out a little longer in the Winter, I'm told it gives them extra grip in snow/ice, especially when they get snowballs in their hooves :/


----------



## Country Boy

Never had snow here to know about hoof care in it.


----------



## kittersrox

DoubleS said:


> Ikr?! Natural farrier!
> I always let the hooves grow out a little longer in the Winter, I'm told it gives them extra grip in snow/ice, especially when they get snowballs in their hooves :/


Interesting, I didn't know that. Yeah I hate the snowballs in their hooves =P

Country Boy when is the farrier coming out? Hopefully everything will go well


----------



## Country Boy

He had to cancel because his truck broke down and he lives 40 miles away from us. 

Last night my sisters horse Kayla got stuck in a gate and tore up her legs. My dad's a vet but, he was out helping his friends horse foal, we called out abother vet who live about 2 hrs away from us. He's not an equine vet so he only could help fix exterior wounds like cuts and bruises. That was until about 1:30 am whe I finally went to bed. (so tired) My dad checked her out this morning and found out that Kayla is 2 and 1/2 months pregnant! Bullets the only Mature stallion soo... It looks like he's gonna be a father. Bandit was born to my sisters other horse Blazeing Arrow. (long story)


----------



## BarrelBunny

Oh, wow, Country! We've had two "oops" babies... The first: our neighbor's stallion grew thumbs, opened the gate, politely closed it behind him, LOCKED it, and then proceeded to get MY good mare pregnant. (aka, they let him in on purpose. The worst part is, the neighbor is a SHERIFF!) The second time: one of our mares was being ridden by a cowboy and he decided that he didn't like her and threw her out into a buddy's pasture. Needless to say, there was a stud in that pasture that got her. The baby's name is *W*hiskey *T*ango *F*oxtrot lol.


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> He had to cancel because his truck broke down and he lives 40 miles away from us.
> 
> Last night my sisters horse Kayla got stuck in a gate and tore up her legs. My dad's a vet but, he was out helping his friends horse foal, we called out abother vet who live about 2 hrs away from us. He's not an equine vet so he only could help fix exterior wounds like cuts and bruises. That was until about 1:30 am whe I finally went to bed. (so tired) My dad checked her out this morning and found out that Kayla is 2 and 1/2 months pregnant! Bullets the only Mature stallion soo... It looks like he's gonna be a father. Bandit was born to my sisters other horse Blazeing Arrow. (long story)


I hope she will get better soon! It's so weird to read your post because my name is Kayla lol



BarrelBunny said:


> Oh, wow, Country! We've had two "oops" babies... The first: our neighbor's stallion grew thumbs, opened the gate, politely closed it behind him, LOCKED it, and then proceeded to get MY good mare pregnant. (aka, they let him in on purpose. The worst part is, the neighbor is a SHERIFF!) The second time: one of our mares was being ridden by a cowboy and he decided that he didn't like her and threw her out into a buddy's pasture. Needless to say, there was a stud in that pasture that got her. The baby's name is *W*hiskey *T*ango *F*oxtrot lol.


Haha! Love the name xD


----------



## Cinder

Country Boy, is Bandit gelded yet? I don't know how old he is, but I know that young horses can get a mare pregnant. You probably already know that though and know your situation, just giving you a heads up! I bet it's going to be a cute foal, kind of sucks that it was a surprise one though. How does your sister feel? 

BarrelBunny, if someone got my mare pregnant on purpose without my permission I would be so mad! I'm glad everything worked out though.


----------



## Country Boy

Cinder said:


> Country Boy, is Bandit gelded yet? I don't know how old he is, but I know that young horses can get a mare pregnant. You probably already know that though and know your situation, just giving you a heads up! I bet it's going to be a cute foal, kind of sucks that it was a surprise one though. How does your sister feel?
> 
> BarrelBunny, if someone got my mare pregnant on purpose without my permission I would be so mad! I'm glad everything worked out though.


Bandit's not even a yearling yet, so I don't think he can get mare pregnant. I hate surprise pregnancies; they throw you for a loop and mess stuff up. This comes at a time when I'm in the middle of doing ground work (basic stuff) with Bamdit! Now we're going to have 2 youngsters running around The barn?! (help me!!) My sister's fine with it; she always thought that they should breed. (She didn't do this!)


----------



## blue eyed pony

AHHH so now I've had a spanner thrown into the works.

This mare that I want, I still want her, but another horse has come up closer for cheaper.. and he's a better size (16.2 rather than 16h flat) AND prettier/better put together. BUT, he bucks, and the mare doesn't. I can handle bucking, I've trained a pony out of it before no worries and my boy occasionally gets a bee in his bonnet and off he goes. I'm just not really sure... I mean I'm not bothered by a challenge but my confidence is pretty bad with unfamiliar horses. Course I would only ride in the round pen to begin with, and I have equipment that's designed to significantly decrease the power of a buck, but it greatly depends on what this horse is like... how big the bucks ACTUALLY are...

K so I'm stuck! I do want a project horse, and I know I can handle what the cheap bucker can throw at me (depending on how bad he is), AND buying him would leave some money aside in case something goes wrong... but the other mare is so lovely and would be a project but an easier one... I think the solution is to go look at both but that's easier said than done too...


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> AHHH so now I've had a spanner thrown into the works.
> 
> This mare that I want, I still want her, but another horse has come up closer for cheaper.. and he's a better size (16.2 rather than 16h flat) AND prettier/better put together. BUT, he bucks, and the mare doesn't. I can handle bucking, I've trained a pony out of it before no worries and my boy occasionally gets a bee in his bonnet and off he goes. I'm just not really sure... I mean I'm not bothered by a challenge but my confidence is pretty bad with unfamiliar horses. Course I would only ride in the round pen to begin with, and I have equipment that's designed to significantly decrease the power of a buck, but it greatly depends on what this horse is like... how big the bucks ACTUALLY are...
> 
> K so I'm stuck! I do want a project horse, and I know I can handle what the cheap bucker can throw at me (depending on how bad he is), AND buying him would leave some money aside in case something goes wrong... but the other mare is so lovely and would be a project but an easier one... I think the solution is to go look at both but that's easier said than done too...


I hope you can decide which one would be a better fit! I know I wouldn't want a bucker, but that's because I don't want a project 

County fair starts on August 1st!! I'm so excited but also nervous. It will be Lookit's and my first "official" show together (the last one doesn't count because we only did one event :] ). I hope we do okay. I'm not looking to place, our goal is to just have control. haha!


----------



## Country Boy

Gooo Kayla and Lookit!!!! Win the county fair events.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Mk so Satin's sale fell through (loooooonnnnngggg story, buyer turned out to have a slightly sketchy history) but I have another home lined up for her that is an absolute definite because it's actually my mother who has fallen in love with madam. Which removes the problem re getting another horse while things aren't quite perfect, because I said to mum she can have Satin for free if she pays for/helps pay for a new horse for me, and then helps with vet bills IF something goes wrong. I WIN. I always win.

At the moment I am leaning towards the bucker, because he has SUCH a sweet face (pictured below) and I just can't see him being a dirty bucker, just in pain or evading, either of which I know how to fix.


----------



## Country Boy

Go with the first thought you had. Don't over think things.


----------



## barrelbeginner

country boy: I dont think that Bandit is going to be a daddy? I think he is too young..


----------



## Country Boy

Bullet is the father! I get them confused when typing all the time. I'll call Bullet "SilverB" to clear that up.


----------



## blue eyed pony

OKkkk. I found a filly for free to a good home. Long yearling, so pretty much Satin's age (but a TB and TB's are bred specifically to be early-season foals so they're more mature when they get to racing, so she'll be a few months older - most likely a september to october foal rather than a december baby like Satin). Unbroke, so unraced (good) and pretty, from a stallion known for producing sound, sane, beautiful natured LARGE horses.

I'm going to see her on Thursday, will let you all know what happens!

Sale contract is signed with Satin going to my mother who is now absolutely supporting me and actually helping me look for sale ads... what a turn around!


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> OKkkk. I found a filly for free to a good home. Long yearling, so pretty much Satin's age (but a TB and TB's are bred specifically to be early-season foals so they're more mature when they get to racing, so she'll be a few months older - most likely a september to october foal rather than a december baby like Satin). Unbroke, so unraced (good) and pretty, from a stallion known for producing sound, sane, beautiful natured LARGE horses.
> 
> I'm going to see her on Thursday, will let you all know what happens!
> 
> Sale contract is signed with Satin going to my mother who is now absolutely supporting me and actually helping me look for sale ads... what a turn around!


Awesome!! You know we need pictures, right?


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha OHHH okay sorry country boy maybe it was me who got confused..lol


----------



## Country Boy

That's understandable.


----------



## barrelbeginner

camo is afraid of having ropes around her back legs now:/ only when she is walking:/ because she got stuck in the fence the other day:////


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> camo is afraid of having ropes around her back legs now:/ only when she is walking:/ because she got stuck in the fence the other day:////


That stinks!


----------



## barrelbeginner

yeah it sucks.. but im working with her when im not at work and its not a billion degrees outside lol


----------



## Almond Joy

So.... At my lesson today, my brother said posting looks like humping the air.... ohmygod...


----------



## blue eyed pony

kittersrox said:


> Awesome!! You know we need pictures, right?


Coming right up! (they're not great, sorry, but this is what the owner gave me to work with)


















Sorry for the size, they're taken directly off the seller's FB page.

EDIT; it's the chestnut


----------



## BarrelBunny

Bahahahaha!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That's hilarious, Almond!!! :rofl:

I taught my boy how to smile, give hugs, AND lay down today! (Can you tell that I was SUPER bored?? lol)


----------



## AmyL15

Oh wow! So here goes.
I have a loan horse called Todd and he's 9 years old, 15.1hh. We make such a great team and I love him SOOOO MUCH. His owner wants to sell him but waay over £3000 and I can't afford that as I only found out a month ago. Because of his many sharers he is cared for by loads AND a riding school horse so he finds it hard to trust a single person. Here's the worst bit, I won't have him for much longer and I have only had him for 1 month. He's supposed to be sold in September/December time, I hope the price is too much and he isn't bought! I can't believe I am going to lose my darling boy, he's taught me sooo much about becoming a better rider, I am going to miss him so much. I am hoping that I can get a loan as quickly as possible after, horses keep me complete. Do I start searching in September and talk to my mum? It's devastating.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Soooo, the chestnut filly is mine  She doesn't officially have a name so I'm calling her Magic and her show name is 2close2dasun 

I get her home tomorrow so will post pictures then. (24 hours to go!!!!)


----------



## Almond Joy

blue eyed pony said:


> Soooo, the chestnut filly is mine  She doesn't officially have a name so I'm calling her Magic and her show name is 2close2dasun
> 
> I get her home tomorrow so will post pictures then. (24 hours to go!!!!)


If that's her show name, why don't you just call her Sunny?


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> Soooo, the chestnut filly is mine  She doesn't officially have a name so I'm calling her Magic and her show name is 2close2dasun
> 
> I get her home tomorrow so will post pictures then. (24 hours to go!!!!)


Sorry I haven't gotten on for so long. She's so cute!! I bet you'll have a lot of fun with her!! I think Magic is a cute name 

Dude, my brother is getting married today!! I'm so nervous, I'm a bridesmaid and I'm not looking forward to standing up in front of everyone for a while =P


----------



## barrelbeginner

ive never been in a wedding.. so my dad wants me to be homeschooled. and if i dont want to .. he doesnt care// its not my choice...:/


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> ive never been in a wedding.. so my dad wants me to be homeschooled. and if i dont want to .. he doesnt care// its not my choice...:/


Being homeschooled isn't bad! I've been homeschooled my whole life, and I like it a lot! And if it doesn't work out for you, maybe your dad would let you switch back.


----------



## barrelbeginner

your homeschooled??????? i have some questions then... PM me please


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> your homeschooled??????? i have some questions then... PM me please


Okay, I will! But I won't be able to really chat right now because I'm getting ready for the wedding!!


----------



## hannahfg

Hi! am Hannah. I am an eventer and event on my SUPER red Quarter Pony Apollo. We do dressage, cross country, and stadium jumping! Im 16. I keep my horse at me dads friend's farm for free as long as i take care of the other three horses that he is too old to take care of and ride. they are fox trotters. I love trail riding, showing, and just hanging out with my boy!


----------



## AmyL15

PLEASE READ!!!!! HORSE ISSUE!!!

Ok so 1.) I want to go bit shopping, but because my horse is a riding school horse I am unable to take the bit with me as people will be using him. Do I measure the bit, if so in inches or centimetres? He finds it uncomfortable on his teeth as it clangs so I think he needs something softer on his mouth. At the moment he has a single jointed snaffle bit and I can't remember whether he has an eggbutt snaffle or loose ring. What does everyone think about getting the Flexi mouth in a snaffle form?

2.) I am also going stirrup shopping, some advice? Never been.

3.) My horse was taught how to walk back when I walk back and now he does it constantly in his stable and when I go to back him. I have been told to ignore it and yes this works but I usually have to follow him round in a complete circle before he stops. I can't hit him or punish him in anyway because he's not doing it out of naughtiness, he thinks he's doing right.


----------



## kittersrox

hannahfg said:


> Hi! am Hannah. I am an eventer and event on my SUPER red Quarter Pony Apollo. We do dressage, cross country, and stadium jumping! Im 16. I keep my horse at me dads friend's farm for free as long as i take care of the other three horses that he is too old to take care of and ride. they are fox trotters. I love trail riding, showing, and just hanging out with my boy!


Welcome Hannah! Don't forget we need pictures of your boy


----------



## Country Boy

I had a great time riding with my cousins. We went almost into Austin.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> If that's her show name, why don't you just call her Sunny?


Because it's too common and doesn't suit her  I decided her paddock name and then thought about show names, and nothing with "Magic" in it fit. My favourite out of all of them was Sumkindamagic (yes I have a thing for show names like that, that run together - favourite event horse is Megan Jones's Kirby Park Allofasudden) and then Mum started suggesting random myth and legend characters. She suggested Icarus, who flew too close to the sun and his wings melted... and I thought, OMG. Perfect. Too Close To The Sun. Too Close To Da Sun. 2close2dasun. The other options for the same name are far too long!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Now, pictures  

She was all but untouchable when I got her home. Unloaded her from the trailer, and she was ok (but had a halter on already, and a lead). Put her in the round pen and let her go. Went to talk to her when we put the hay in her yard and it took me ten minutes to be able to so much as lay a finger on her for an instant.

One day, and several short sessions, later...

























I am 161cm... about 5'2" or 5'3". She is BIG.

Edit to add; she didn't like me touching her flank, decided she was too scared and couldn't handle it so she left. No running away, no bolting, no kicking. She just left. She's SO quiet, even when she's terrified she just sort of goes away from the scary thing.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Super excited i finally found a horse i can really do barrels on. She is a 6 yr old buckskin quarter horse mare. She acts like she's seen the pattern before but we are doing some finessing on moving off my leg and stepping over. Will be taking her to her first actual run hopefully in october. Im helping her ownet who is going through multiple face surgeries by leasing her and i get to do anything i want with her even going to use her for my senior pictures lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Awesome, I love QH's  have a thing for buckskins too.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

yeah shes super cute definitely has maritude but her brain is like a sponge a touch green but only due to inconsitent riding. Shes got speed and the brain to stay under control I am super excited to see how it turns out this is her


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh wow she is lovely, definitely got that look of speed about her! My TB is from slow bloodlines and my Anglo is getting on a bit so I can't see myself getting into barrel racing any time soon... darn shame because what little of it I have tried has been bunches of fun! Got a friend with a little Appy who wants to try barrels with him, or else cutting.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah she is from bad boy pistol and the ode lines so cowhorse lines mainly but she has bulked up a bit now this was when i first met her about a month ago here is a new picture from last night she was wanting to follow me soooo bad haha . Oh and she does have an ugly scar on her leg but it doesn't harm her any haha just looks yucky.


----------



## tbstorm

Hi guys, I'm Paige and if you dont mind im just going to join in here  I'm turning 16 in October, I live in B.C. Canada and I ride a bay QH named Hunter for my best friends grandma  Right now im riding all four of her horses for the summer (SCORE!).


----------



## blue eyed pony

She still looks fast even if she's not sprintbred. And who cares about scars? My Anglo has big ones down both hind legs and little ones in all sorts of random places. Glad my TB doesn't have any scars though, I sort of want her to be a show hack and that's a discipline that's ALL about looks.

Hi Paige, never too late to join in


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Hahah yeah she sure is speedy and smooth as can be at the lope. The scars don't bother me but some people see the larger hind leg and freak but its all superficial just wont be a world champion halter horse anytime soon! haha :]


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome Paige! Glad you get to ride horses for the summer.


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaha my gelding would be a useless halter horse even if he didn't have scars  his conformation is a wee bit scary. My TB will be nice in the halter ring, though, when she's ready for it.


----------



## Country Boy

My horse Bullet is a great barrel racer.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah haha good luck with your TB :].


----------



## Country Boy

I feel like the odd man out in my own thread, lol.


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> I feel like the odd man out in my own thread, lol.


Haha, I think we all are at some point  So do you go to any shows with Bullet?


----------



## saddlebredgirl6

hey! do any of y'all ride american saddlebreds?


----------



## Country Boy

saddlebredgirl6 said:


> hey! do any of y'all ride american saddlebreds?


I don't ride or one a saddle bred


----------



## kittersrox

saddlebredgirl6 said:


> hey! do any of y'all ride american saddlebreds?


No, I don't. I'm guessing you do though  Do you own one?


----------



## saddlebredgirl6

Country Boy said:


> I don't ride or one a saddle bred


what do you ride?


----------



## Country Boy

saddlebredgirl6 said:


> what do you ride?


I ride Quarter Horses


----------



## BarrelBunny

saddlebredgirl6 said:


> hey! do any of y'all ride american saddlebreds?


Nope.  I ride Paints, QH's, and Thoroughbreds. (mainly QH's) I'd love to ride one someday, though! What disciplines do y'all do? I barrel race (obviously, lol) but I would love to try jumping or pleasure or something, too...


----------



## Almond Joy

Lol.... I ride english but the only horses I've ridden at my lesson stable are QH's!!!! However I love riding arabians and morgans... They're so elegant! I'm going to be riding standardbreds soon too.


----------



## kittersrox

BarrelBunny said:


> Nope.  I ride Paints, QH's, and Thoroughbreds. (mainly QH's) I'd love to ride one someday, though! What disciplines do y'all do? I barrel race (obviously, lol) but I would love to try jumping or pleasure or something, too...


I barrel race!! I just love the adrenaline rush!  

English kind of intrigues me, but I can't learn on my horse. He's too much of a turd


----------



## BarrelBunny

kittersrox said:


> I barrel race!! I just love the adrenaline rush!
> 
> English kind of intrigues me, but I can't learn on my horse. He's too much of a turd


I love the adrenaline rush, too!!  ...but I think my favorite part of it is the teamwork. I love the fact that a 1200 pound animal will react to the lightest touch, gallop full speed around three tin cans, and try their heart out for us, even though they are about 10X bigger.

I would love to learn English on my boy, but I think that I'd rather learn on a horse that already knows what they're doing, since I don't have a clue, lol. THEN, once I was ready, I'd go back and teach my boy.


----------



## tbstorm

blue eyed pony said:


> .
> 
> Hi Paige, never too late to join in





Country Boy said:


> Welcome Paige! Glad you get to ride horses for the summer.


Hi and thank you  haha im glad too, my last horse passed away last summer so i was lucky to be asked to do this job. We are training them with natural horsemanship, do any of you practice NH?

I ride western currently but for the last 10 years i've been riding english. I'm hoping to compete in WP


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have a TB and an Anglo Arab. One is an eventer, the other is intended for eventing when she's older but will also make a nice dressage horse.

I use a LOT of NH methods, especially with my TB because she is quite a frightened little big girl at the moment (she is HUGE, I just call her little)


----------



## barrelbeginner

I have 3 paint horses. one is registered and the other are grade, but paints to me lol. 

I am teaching my horse to barrel race. we are doing good, but recently his lope has been all funky:shock: so I'm giving him a break hoping that he will be okay

then camo. is my 1 year old filly
and poncho, my dads hunting horse.. he is a stubborn butt face lol

I would love to learn to jump. I think it would be so much fun/!


----------



## Almond Joy

blue eyed pony said:


> I have a TB and an Anglo Arab. One is an eventer, the other is intended for eventing when she's older but will also make a nice dressage horse.
> 
> I use a LOT of NH methods, especially with my TB because she is quite a frightened little big girl at the moment (she is HUGE, I just call her little)


I ABSOLUTELY LOVE ANGLO ARABS. I want my first horse to be an anglo arab named Trenton (Show name TrentsTurninHeads) and he will be an eventer XD

... Rant over


----------



## barrelbeginner

im so upset..!!!! I know i really cant be but i am.. Sunny got stuck in the fence sometime in the last 2 days.. its not that bad but still always gets to me when my horse cuts himself up.. Im sure it hurts me more then it hurts him.. so i think ill try to keep him over here for a while.. if my dad will let me


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> im so upset..!!!! I know i really cant be but i am.. Sunny got stuck in the fence sometime in the last 2 days.. its not that bad but still always gets to me when my horse cuts himself up.. Im sure it hurts me more then it hurts him.. so i think ill try to keep him over here for a while.. if my dad will let me


Oh no! I hope he's doing okay :/ I'm so overly paranoid about making sure Lookit is okay.


----------



## barrelbeginner

yeah me today.. today i rode him and i was just walking and he fell on his knees so hard he was bleeding a little like scraped them up I hope its because he has soft feet..


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> yeah me today.. today i rode him and i was just walking and he fell on his knees so hard he was bleeding a little like scraped them up I hope its because he has soft feet..


Oh no! Prayers that it's just because of his soft feet!


----------



## barrelbeginner

thanks Yeah it worried me so much i was crying he is like my baby i wish i had a pillow to throw under him when he fell lol.. but he seemed fine when i washed him off and stuff/ so idk!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Aww, poor boy! Hopefully it was because he has soft feet and/or tripped. I hope nothing is wrong with him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh jeez me too. it would suck especially since we were doing so well in barrels... its gonna take me forever to fall asleep tonight..


----------



## BarrelBunny

Aww, I'm so sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

it was crazy, he was doing fine then fell onto his knees? has that ever happen to you?


----------



## Country Boy

I hope he's okay!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

barrelbeginner said:


> it was crazy, he was doing fine then fell onto his knees? has that ever happen to you?


No, that's never happened to me.. My guess is that he tripped or something. Who knows? Let's hope it's nothing big!


----------



## Cinder

If he's not showing any signs of lameness, soreness, swelling, heat, etc, then I bet he's just fine! I hope he is, at least .


----------



## WesternBella

Hey everyone! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE ANGLO ARABS. I want my first horse to be an anglo arab named Trenton (Show name TrentsTurninHeads) and he will be an eventer XD
> 
> ... Rant over


omg me too. I hated them until I got my boy lol but he's such an awesome horse I've fallen in love with his personality. Am not exactly pleased that it's hard to find an Anglo above 16hh here! But maybe if I breed from my big girl (IF) I'll breed an Anglo from her.. there are some tall Arab stallions out there, by tall I mean 15.2-ish, and Magic is going to be huge when she's done growing, so if she has a baby it's likely to be big.


----------



## kittersrox

I'm bringing Lookit to the fairgrounds tonight and he will be stalled there until Friday night. I hope he does okay, he's never in a stall. We'll see. :?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Tenderhoof Solutions, LLC (Hoof Lameness Help For Horses) 

I think i wanna get these shoes for sunny.. I guess linsey the NFR barrel racer uses them for her horse, and they dont seem that expensive...


----------



## barrelbeginner

kittersrox said:


> I'm bringing Lookit to the fairgrounds tonight and he will be stalled there until Friday night. I hope he does okay, he's never in a stall. We'll see. :?


why friday night<!>!>!>????


----------



## BarrelBunny

kittersrox - good luck! Pictures, please! :wink:

barrelbeginner - You have ME thinking that I wanna put those shoes on MY boy :lol: They look nice! Go for it!


----------



## Cinder

> I'm bringing Lookit to the fairgrounds tonight and he will be stalled there until Friday night. I hope he does okay, he's never in a stall. We'll see.


I hope he does okay as well. Good luck!


----------



## barrelbeginner

BarrelBunny said:


> kittersrox - good luck! Pictures, please! :wink:
> 
> barrelbeginner - You have ME thinking that I wanna put those shoes on MY boy :lol: They look nice! Go for it!



They look like they would help! and prevent that's for sure and its not that expensive either


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> why friday night<!>!>!>????


They recommend that you keep your horse until Friday. There's a show Wednesday and Friday that I am going to compete in, and it will be easier to be able to have him in the stall between our events. One year I didn't have a stall, and it was a pain in the butt! I had to hold onto the horse the whole time =P 

It's stupid though because I board right next to the fairgrounds and I would love to bring him home at night, but you lose your stall if your horse leaves the fairgrounds. :-| 

If he spazzes out too much I'm just going to bring him home.


----------



## barrelbeginner

ohh are you barrel racing???


----------



## Cinder

> They recommend that you keep your horse until Friday. There's a show Wednesday and Friday that I am going to compete in, and it will be easier to be able to have him in the stall between our events. One year I didn't have a stall, and it was a pain in the butt! I had to hold onto the horse the whole time =P
> 
> It's stupid though because I board right next to the fairgrounds and I would love to bring him home at night, but you lose your stall if your horse leaves the fairgrounds.
> 
> If he spazzes out too much I'm just going to bring him home.


Ick, at my last show I had to hold onto my lease horse the whole time. My instructor was like "I hope you guys like your horses!" before the show haha. 

What are you competing in?


----------



## Country Boy

I don't know how those shoes do anything? Hope they help if you buy them.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Do you have to have a stall in order to show?


----------



## barrelbeginner

they are supposed to help with concussion and support something like the heal. it helps horses from going lame and horses are are already lame.


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> ohh are you barrel racing???


Yep!! Lookit's a little speed demon even though he's small  Technically this is our first show together so I don't expect us to place..It would be a nice surprise though 



Cinder said:


> Ick, at my last show I had to hold onto my lease horse the whole time. My instructor was like "I hope you guys like your horses!" before the show haha.
> 
> What are you competing in?


Yeah, that's the worst! We love our horses, but that doesn't mean we want to be chained to them the whole day! We are going to be doing barrels, poles, key, and jumping figure eight. Lately when we've practiced we've been rocking at poles, so I hope our hard work shows! I used to hate poles but now I'm starting to like it 



BarrelBunny said:


> Do you have to have a stall in order to show?


No you don't, but it makes it a lot easier since I don't have a trailer to tie him up.


----------



## barrelbeginner

how tall is lookit? and do you have any pictures of him? I wanna do poles and all that with sunny to.. he has aloooott of speed, but he just needs to learn to channel it lol


----------



## Almond Joy

blue eyed pony said:


> omg me too. I hated them until I got my boy lol but he's such an awesome horse I've fallen in love with his personality. Am not exactly pleased that it's hard to find an Anglo above 16hh here! But maybe if I breed from my big girl (IF) I'll breed an Anglo from her.. there are some tall Arab stallions out there, by tall I mean 15.2-ish, and Magic is going to be huge when she's done growing, so if she has a baby it's likely to be big.


That's the problem with me too! If I ever get a horse, I would love to get an anglo arab, but they can sometimes just be too short! I'm already 5' 6" and probably going to go a little above 6' so I need a taller horse! However, I would really love a percheron XD


----------



## Almond Joy

And barrelbeginner, I've never heard of that happening. If you rule out all health/hoof issues, it could be that he's trying to get out of work... I had a cow and when ever you put a halter on him he would just lay down. the only thing that would stop him was a hard crop on his stomach and a whack in the rear!


----------



## barrelbeginner

yeah that's not it sunny LOVES to be rode loves it!!! thats what i thought for a second but then i figured that it wasn't because he loves to woork,


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> they are supposed to help with concussion and support something like the heal. it helps horses from going lame and horses are are already lame.


Ok, I got it now.


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> how tall is lookit? and do you have any pictures of him? I wanna do poles and all that with sunny to.. he has aloooott of speed, but he just needs to learn to channel it lol


Lookit's 14.2 Of course I have pictures of my boy! Do you even have to ask? :lol: I'll post some after our show 

Is Sunny still learning the patterns?


----------



## BarrelBunny

kittersrox said:


> No you don't, but it makes it a lot easier since I don't have a trailer to tie him up.


Could you tie him to a friend's trailer or to a tree or something? (I know, the tree sounds ghetto...lol. I had to do that once. :lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

kittersrox said:


> Lookit's 14.2 Of course I have pictures of my boy! Do you even have to ask? :lol: I'll post some after our show
> 
> Is Sunny still learning the patterns?


 no he knows the pattern we are just learning to get clean runs and do it right at a lope and trot for the most part.. well we were anyways.. i went to ride in a halter today to tell my brothers it was lunch and he leg gave out again.. I am really considering trying those shoes..


----------



## Country Boy

I would try the shoes now.


----------



## barrelbeginner

ya i have to talk to my farrier in a week and ask if he does shoes like that and then order them


----------



## KaylaMarie96

Hey everyone! I know I'm kinda late but I thought I'd join anyways. My name's Kayla. I'm 16 and just bought my first horse in October. He's an 8 yr old quarter horse trained for reining. His name is Koby. He got cancer just a few months after I got him, but thankfully now he is cancer free! So right now I am working him back into shape. It has been a challenge since he got fat and spoiled while he was sick but I love him so it's worth it  Nice to meet everyone!

Ps. Hit me up on Facebook! I could use some more horsey friends  I'm just under Kayla Marie


----------



## Country Boy

How do y'alls horses react to bad weather?


----------



## KaylaMarie96

My horse goes nuts lol I usually end up doing ground work with him during bad weather to keep him thinking without me getting hurt. He tends to spook a lot more and everything becomes a "monster waiting to eat him".


----------



## tbstorm

Our horses dont care. Up at the ranch when a storm blows up there's no shelter and they just kind of stand there... I feel bad so they take turns in the stall and in the hay barn. 

Gahhh I rode all four today, two mares in heat, one four year old and the horse I ride who is over 15 and has a nice relaxed attitude... Guess who was the only one who acted up? The old guy... Shoot me now!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

lol I ride my boy every day or so but not recently. But I ride my bosses horses everyday:/ I love it but her horses know nothing and I have to teach it to them..


----------



## Country Boy

I ride Bullet everyday. As a matter of fact I just got back from riding him.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ill probably go ride today later this afternoon though. had a bad night


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> Ill probably go ride today later this afternoon though. had a bad night


Why was it bad?


----------



## barrelbeginner

um ill Pm you its kinda family related so...


----------



## tbstorm

ya i know all about family related "stuff"... sucks!

Ya i ride my best friends grandmas horses... also happens to be my boyfriends grandma, yeah best friend and boyfriend are cousins, long story short i didnt know until the third date lol. Anyways its hard because she just taught me all this natural horsemanship stuff goes away and expects me to keep training them... like holy pressure!


----------



## barrelbeginner

well, a family member of mine passed away last night, and its really hard for me because we were so close. but I went to see him before because he was sick, and he told me

' you better do something with your life and make something of yourself and make me proud.' - so this is what im doing...

Im 15. I think I'm going to be homeschooled so I can work half the day or so. and then I want to be a vet and my vet said that i can travel around with him so I think that if i go with him it would be great experience. and easier to get into college that I want to go to. I just feel the duty to prove to him that I am going to do this because of him..

he was and still is my motivator, and Im sure that my first kid(if it's a boy) Im going to name him after him. and also, WHEN not if! WHEN I own my own ranch Im going to name that after him to. 

 Im sad but he wouldn't want me to mope around.So, Im going to do what he wants me to do. make my life easier for me and get somewhere


----------



## Almond Joy

About the riding other people's horses, yeah it can be frustrating, but that's how I started riding! I just have to clean the three stalls and then can ride Dreamer for however long I want! She's a dead broke trail horse, and is so much fun! I also will be riding/re training another persons horse (s) since she had a hip replacement and is unable to ride.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

I ride every Thur, Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, and Tues. and i dont have a horse. On thur I ride for a lady that has around 20 horses, Ill Lunge the 2 year olds or sometimes work with saddle work and ride abut 15 of them. On fri I get a nice ride with a friend on her horse. On sat I go to a different barn and ride about 10 horses for the lady thats there wich most of the horses are dead broke so its just a matter of getting the jitters out. On sun I go to ANOTHER barn and ride 3 horses for a lady that doesnt have time to ride and cant make the time to. On Mon I have a riding lesson and on Tues I go back to the first barn and train the 2 year olds there are 5 of them so that takes a lot of time

It can defintly be frustrating but when you finish the training of a horse or have a good ride it defintly pays off.


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> well, a family member of mine passed away last night, and its really hard for me because we were so close. but I went to see him before because he was sick, and he told me
> 
> ' you better do something with your life and make something of yourself and make me proud.' - so this is what im doing...
> 
> Im 15. I think I'm going to be homeschooled so I can work half the day or so. and then I want to be a vet and my vet said that i can travel around with him so I think that if i go with him it would be great experience. and easier to get into college that I want to go to. I just feel the duty to prove to him that I am going to do this because of him..
> 
> he was and still is my motivator, and Im sure that my first kid(if it's a boy) Im going to name him after him. and also, WHEN not if! WHEN I own my own ranch Im going to name that after him to.
> 
> Im sad but he wouldn't want me to mope around.So, Im going to do what he wants me to do. make my life easier for me and get somewhere


I'm sure you'll be able to go And make him proud!


----------



## shandasue

hey i havn't been here for a bit, but do any of you know a good website to get boots? im looking for cowboy boots with just a little bit of tred on them (have to have tred), (i hate tsc boots), and they gotta be less that $200. thanks


----------



## shandasue

*than :/


----------



## PintoTess

Wow havent seen this....

But hi! My name is Ellen


----------



## Wild Heart

shandasue said:


> hey i havn't been here for a bit, but do any of you know a good website to get boots? im looking for cowboy boots with just a little bit of tred on them (have to have tred), (i hate tsc boots), and they gotta be less that $200. thanks


Give Bootbarn.com a look.
It's one of the more popular websites that sell riding boots as they have a huge selection of different brands.

Also, if you just type in "western boots" into Google you will most likely find a lot of other different websites.


----------



## shandasue

thank ya


----------



## Almond Joy

Yayyy I just ordered my first pair of breeches and a new helmet (Also my first!). I got Tuffrider Breeches and a Troxel Intrepid Helmet which are coming out August 12th. I got to pre order mine from Dover Saddlery! Here's a link to the helmet, it looks so well ventilated and airy! Troxel Intrepid Helmet - Low Profile Performance Helmet » Troxel Equestrian Helmets


----------



## Cinder

> Yayyy I just ordered my first pair of breeches and a new helmet (Also my first!). I got Tuffrider Breeches and a Troxel Intrepid Helmet which are coming out August 12th. I got to pre order mine from Dover Saddlery! Here's a link to the helmet, it looks so well ventilated and airy! Troxel Intrepid Helmet - Low Profile Performance Helmet » Troxel Equestrian Helmets


Congrats! Getting your first pair of breeches and helmet is an exciting moment. I still remember when and how I got mine. I like my Troxel, it's not the Intrepid though.


----------



## Almond Joy

Cinder said:


> Congrats! Getting your first pair of breeches and helmet is an exciting moment. I still remember when and how I got mine. I like my Troxel, it's not the Intrepid though.


And soon I will need half chaps, but I think I only have one more lesson before the horses go on lesson and camp break. (They get 2 weeks off from the lesson kids and campers and the trainers will ride them to tune them up.)


----------



## Wild Heart

Almond Joy said:


> Yayyy I just ordered my first pair of breeches and a new helmet (Also my first!). I got Tuffrider Breeches and a Troxel Intrepid Helmet which are coming out August 12th. I got to pre order mine from Dover Saddlery! Here's a link to the helmet, it looks so well ventilated and airy! Troxel Intrepid Helmet - Low Profile Performance Helmet » Troxel Equestrian Helmets



I think I need that helmet! Great price too. 
However, I still have a fairly new helmet. Received a Troxel Dakota last Christmas and it's still in great condition. Wish mine had a lower profile though...


----------



## PintoTess

Traumatizing afternon ending with getting rushed to hospital. Im shaken up.


----------



## barrelbeginner

what happened?


----------



## kittersrox

PintoTess said:


> Traumatizing afternon ending with getting rushed to hospital. Im shaken up.


Are you okay?


----------



## kittersrox

Here are some photos from yesterday's show. Overall it went pretty well, except for I found out that Lookit runs the gate so I have to have someone walk us in. Another thing we have to work on :? 

Excuse my facial expressions and that disgusting purple helmet


----------



## barrelbeginner

gorgeous!!!!!!! oh guess what!


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!! oh guess what!


What?


----------



## barrelbeginner

I ponied Sunny from my other horse Poncho to get him some exersize and he was acting normal))))))))))))))!! but today I might just brush and love on him and maybe do a little lunging.. and start sloooww again in about a week or two.. just to be safe.... ANNNNDDDDDD

I think Im going to try connections academy. I talked to my dad and it sounds like it will be great for me. I can work for a little everyday and my vet said that i could travel along with him to farm calls so i get some experience which CSU looks up to. and more time with PONIES!!! 
AND

I might take Sunny to a barrel clinic the 11 and 12 of this month! I'm excited


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> I ponied Sunny from my other horse Poncho to get him some exersize and he was acting normal))))))))))))))!! but today I might just brush and love on him and maybe do a little lunging.. and start sloooww again in about a week or two.. just to be safe.... ANNNNDDDDDD
> 
> I think Im going to try connections academy. I talked to my dad and it sounds like it will be great for me. I can work for a little everyday and my vet said that i could travel along with him to farm calls so i get some experience which CSU looks up to. and more time with PONIES!!!
> AND
> 
> I might take Sunny to a barrel clinic the 11 and 12 of this month! I'm excited


Awesome!! You want to be a vet right? It would be a lot of fun to get to travel around with a vet. You're so lucky!

Hopefully you'll have fun at the clinic! Who's doing the clinic? Last month I could have gone to a Melby clinic but I ended up not going because I was stressed out and didn't feel ready.


----------



## Country Boy

Yay for you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

kelly kaminski I guess.. I might not go either because I'm not sure if Sunny will be ready by then and I don't want to stress him out. It cosst $$350 for 2 days if you bring your horse and if i go to watch its only $52,,, so idk yet lol.. and yes a vet for equine!


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> kelly kaminski I guess.. I might not go either because I'm not sure if Sunny will be ready by then and I don't want to stress him out. It cosst $$350 for 2 days if you bring your horse and if i go to watch its only $52,,, so idk yet lol.. and yes a vet for equine!


Nice. No need to stress about if sunny should go. 

Man, we have the same goals in life. I want to be an equine vet and I want my own ranch later down the line. I get to follow around my father who's an equine vet. Sadly A&M is one of the only good vet school in Texas.


----------



## barrelbeginner

YUPP I wanna be a vet since i was 6 and the dream is getting closer to reality! CSU is RRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY expensive but my dad said he is going to make sure that if i was to get excepted that I will be able to so.. that's why I am doing homeschooling this year because my dads friends son did that and took classes at CSU as a 16 yr old and that automaticly got him enrolled there and he got college credits starting from 16 years old.. soo... im gonna try!


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> YUPP I wanna be a vet since i was 6 and the dream is getting closer to reality! CSU is RRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY expensive but my dad said he is going to make sure that if i was to get excepted that I will be able to so.. that's why I am doing homeschooling this year because my dads friends son did that and took classes at CSU as a 16 yr old and that automaticly got him enrolled there and he got college credits starting from 16 years old.. soo... im gonna try!


That sucks! My ways of not going to A&M are getting smaller and smaller. My dad went to equine vet school at Louisville but, their's no way we could afford to send me and my sister there. Oh well


----------



## tbstorm

I want to be an equine vet too!!! I had to take planning this year and it just made me so excited about it!!! But I live in Canada so my choices of schools are slim and it's really hard!! Plus I live in the city soo I can't follow around my local vet  but some how I promise you I will make it!!!! 

Oh and I want my own ranch too, my best friend and boyfriends grandma has one ( i ride her horses) and I got to go up there with them and it was Amazing!!!!!! She has her cattle and hay fields and everything Nd its just my dream! I definitely don't belong where I'm living right now! It's almost stressful to live here right now!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

OMG!! I want to be an equine vet, too!!!  I want to own my own ranch more, though... we'll see how that works out. My aunt AND my mom have always wanted to own a ranch, too, so I might have a little bit of help there...  My biggest dream, though, is to make it to the NFR on a horse that I raised and trained. ))))) I always go by advice that Sue Smith gave me once: "Dream big & ride harder!"


----------



## PintoTess

barrelbeginner said:


> what happened?


 
Well from what I can remember and what I was told happened after I lost all sense...
After I rode Kascade under saddle for the first time, I got all dizzy and sick. Went and layed down on the hay bales and fell asleep for about 20 minutes. When my trainer came in and saw me sit up and look really pale and watery eyed, she knew somthing was wrong. I had a few of my friends try to carry me to a car to take me from the stables to my room as I couldnt walk. Two of them picked me up and I couldn't support my head and neck. I fainted/fitted on the ground. I was laying on the ground with my friends arounf me, trying to get me to respond but I couldn't find the words. I couldn't open my eyes and tears we streaming down my face and I was hyperventilating. Bad! I remember loosing all feeling in my face and hands due to this and freaking out because I didnt know what was happening. This is where I blacked out completely and lost all sense of what was going on around me. My friends carryied me to my trainers car while I was still hyperventilating and crying. So here I was in the front seat of my trainers car, my friend in the seat behind me holding my head up, my trainer holding my hand while driving and my hyperventialting and crying. I arrived at the hospital and waited there for 4 hours. I calmed down after about an hour and got some sense back. I got back to college not long ago and talked to one of my friends. Apparently while I was on the ground, I was screaming for them not to take me to the hospital and wouldnt get my vest on so that I could be warmer. She said that it was the most scariest thing she and my other friends had ever seen and that my trainer was in tears. I can't remember them carrying me to the car, or what happend before I lost it all. I can't belive this happened. It was such a scarey experience and I am so so glad that my friends and my lovely trainer was there to help me when I needed it most. Without them I may not have gotten off as easy. 

Sorry about the novel guys


----------



## Wild Heart

Can't imagine how scary that must've been. Glad to hear that you had some great people by your side to take care of you. 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## OliviaMyee

i used to live near the Inland of Australia with my family Friends, A grey pony was left in a paddock to die or just never ridden or fed, so my family friends looked after it and rode it i got to be around it and since than i loved horses. I saw some other horses while in Queensland when i was 10 some old man who lived in a bush hut invited us inside and showed us his tb/stock horse. Ive never been afraid of horses and always through my whole life since 8 persisted to ride until i ran out of money and now i have a lease horse who i ride 3 times a week and pay $ 45. Im the only person at my school to do Equine Industry so i get to ride lessons through that every while and than. This week im getting a benefit for money because i live away from home, so $ 200 a week can cover my horse addiction XD and i can buy some nice things for my lease horse.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I have the chance to learn to jump! I'm a complete new person to english and don't know if I should do it. She said that she would teach me in exchange for working for her.. Should I consider it?????


----------



## PintoTess

Im lucky thats for sure. Im so glad my friends and my trainer was around. My poor trainer got quit the scare, while she went and told my other trainer (thats doing the breaking in) What had happened she could barely talk she was so worried and she was in tears (young trainer thats only new, has a heart of gold) I don't think I could have coped if she wasnt there with me at the hospital before mum got there.

I had a very restless sleep. If you could call it sleep. I kept getting up and walking around my room. I have the morning off class which is good. Im still going to the stables to work with my horse. Im not getting left behind. But at the moment, Im sick. I have headspins, my hearing is going and my shoulders and back are aching. Im having trouble breathing. I got back to college last night and cried for about an hour, just of the shock of it all.


----------



## OliviaMyee

Ive never had a serious fall i hope i dont because nothings ever shook my confidence but some thing like that might :/ do you feel its done any thing to your confidence ?


----------



## PintoTess

^^ If thats for me I didn't have a fall. It just came on all of a sudden. Im not afraid to go and get on my horse, but I am afraid that it will happen again. It started to get serious when I past out in my friends arms and then had a panic attack on the ground. Then I lost all sense.


----------



## OliviaMyee

oh my, do you have asthma ?


----------



## PintoTess

Nope nothing like that. I just felt sick, passed outl, hyperventilated, shook, lost all sense and couldn't hold my head up.


----------



## Cinder

> I have the chance to learn to jump! I'm a complete new person to english and don't know if I should do it. She said that she would teach me in exchange for working for her.. Should I consider it?????


I love to jump and do it on a weekly basis. Since you're completely new to English you probably want to take some lessons and get used to it first, it's probably going to feel a lot different than Western to you. You should have a solid walk/trot/canter (I think you do, just covering my bases) before jumping.

If she's a good instructor and you feel comfortable and confident in trying, why not?


----------



## OliviaMyee

:shock:thats do scary do the doctors know what caused this ?


----------



## OliviaMyee

Well with out horses id probably be a psychopath they are my therapy. my life, my soul, my passion my soon to be career and if i get married well he has to like horses, if i have children they will have a horse. I pretty much have a plan of my life around horses and i will follow it and i will NEVER stop loving horses.


----------



## PintoTess

They think it is a combination of Migraines, exhaustion and somthing else but im not too sure....


----------



## Wild Heart

PintoTess said:


> Nope nothing like that. I just felt sick, passed outl, hyperventilated, shook, lost all sense and couldn't hold my head up.


I hope you feel 100% soon. 
Perhaps it was low blood sugar or the sudden start of a cold?


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Likely. I woke up with a bit of a cold but thishas never hppened before.


----------



## Almond Joy

My dad wants me to be a vet... But I really don't want to. I want to be a childrens therapist/ autistic children therapist. I also may be getting a job my sophomore year working at a stable in the inner city to help troubled kids by riding horses! My brother's girlfriends cousin is going to start it up in a year or two, and then I'll get a job. Even if I'm not paid or paid very little, it will look REALLY good on a college application! Plus I'm already volunteering every Saturday for mentally or physically disabled children.


----------



## tbstorm

i would take the jumping lessons! thats would be cool.

My dream is to open up a theraputic riding center for all ages and have camps and shows and things like that and it would be all about teaching natural horsemanship so they can really connect with the horses. I dont know how, but some how im going to make it happen


----------



## Almond Joy

Haha, I've thought about it, but you really cannot make a living with that. I'm not a huge fan of natural horsemanship either :/


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> They think it is a combination of Migraines, exhaustion and somthing else but im not too sure....


for goodness sake child! go to a specialist and get your head scanned!! 
you are scaring me!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

PintoTess said:


> ^^ Likely. I woke up with a bit of a cold but thishas never hppened before.


Wow! I'm glad you're ok! That's pretty scary!! :shock:


----------



## Country Boy

Pinto I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## PintoTess

Gosh you have no idea how scared I was. Maddie I have had scans and they're all good!


----------



## Can He Star

PintoTess said:


> Gosh you have no idea how scared I was. Maddie I have had scans and they're all good!


thank god!


----------



## Almond Joy

4H Fair this weekend! I'm competing in...
Goat Showmanship
2 Goat Breed Classes
Goat Agility

Sheep Breed Class
Sheep Showmanship


----------



## Country Boy

That's cool Almond Joy! What's sheep showmanship?


----------



## barrelbeginner

just like horse showmanship i would guess...lol


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> just like horse showmanship i would guess...lol


That oughta be hilarious!


----------



## barrelbeginner

hehe lol


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> hehe lol


What's up?


----------



## barrelbeginner

just being bored.. watching Muary and looking up how to teach sunny to bow and hug  since I wont be riding him for a while:/


----------



## Country Boy

Hope that goes well!


----------



## shandasue

hey are any of yall in FFA?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm

... whats FFA?


----------



## blue eyed pony

I just found my TB in the studbook  unnamed of course, only foal recorded, but it's nice to know that she's there. And better to know her actual date of birth.

Australian Stud Book - Horse

She is fairly well-bred, her damsire Laranto is fairly well-known and her sire traces back to Northern Dancer but is known for throwing good feet (unlike some ND lined horses) and Magic's feet are beautiful. Lovely shape to them - though a little thin in the hoof wall.


----------



## Country Boy

tbstorm said:


> ... whats FFA?


Future Farmers of America


----------



## barrelbeginner

Country Boy said:


> Future Farmers of America



um well here in Co it doesn't stand for that anymore.. Im not sure what it does stand for or if it even does... but I want to join a 4h club lol


----------



## Country Boy

We don't have 4h on our area. I'd be game to join one though


----------



## soileddove

Country Boy said:


> Future Farmers of America


In 1988, it became the National FFA Organization. Not a teen.. Just noticed this comment. ha ha Sorry.  I loved FFA though.


----------



## tbstorm

mmm dont think we have that, and i live in Canada so that be a no.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ its a us think Im pretty sure... I wanted to join it but never did:/


----------



## tbstorm

that sounds really cool! i guess it would be like 4h, but i dont even do that.


----------



## barrelbeginner

ya me neither.. I want to though:/


----------



## legyield768

Best of luck Almond Joy!

Pinto, hope you feel better!


----------



## Country Boy

4h sounds cool though


----------



## tbstorm

ya i was in 4h cavy when i was 8  with my guinea pigs... but thats it really. i wish i did it with horses or like pony club or something!


----------



## shandasue

FFA is a national youth organization for high school students, its like 4h but better (no offence 4H'ers) FFA mission statement: to make a positive diffrence in the lives of students by developing their potential for premier leadership, personal growth, and career success through agriculture education (I think I worded that right). 
its a reallly amazing organization, it has changed my life tremendously, no words can explain it honestly. Im pretty sure its the largest youth organization in the US., but im not positive.
If yall have agriculture program at your school you should deffinately look into it. FFA isnt just about farming, it helps you know who you are and who you wanna be, helps you gain confidence and be proud of who you are. It teaches ALOT of responsesability too. Its just plain amazing. sorry for going on about it. lol


----------



## Country Boy

This is Apollo! He's a 14 month old Halfinger cross we were promised by a family friend in Illinois we should get him sometime next week


----------



## barrelbeginner

me and sunny hehe learning to bow


----------



## OliviaMyee

Wow wheres the horses ? na i like goats and sheep id love to have some of my own one day


----------



## OliviaMyee

What a lovely looking horse What breed is she ? what do you do with her ?


----------



## Almond Joy

I would be careful teaching a horse to bow... now whenever i try to pick up my goat's hoof for the knee on the ground, she bows, however now when i try trimming that hoof, she bows and bows and bows and bows. Frustrating.


----------



## Country Boy

I second Almond Joy's post!


----------



## tbstorm

When we teach a trick or anything we make sure that there's no way that they can get mixed up. I added a command with bowing and for doing thier feet we rub first.


----------



## kittersrox

Apollo is so cute!! I bet you'll have fun with him Country Boy 

I wish I knew how to teach Lookit tricks...But they would probably come back to haunt me


----------



## barrelbeginner

I wont teach sunny to bow with a halter on.. He wont do it if he had one on.. only with it off.. when he has the halter on he knows its time to work...Lol...


----------



## barrelbeginner

OliviaMyee said:


> What a lovely looking horse What breed is she ? what do you do with her ?



Im not sure if you were talking to me or to country boy but that is sunny.. a gelding and I barrel race and trail ride and what not with him


----------



## OliviaMyee

Could u please watch this video How a Horse Sees - YouTube


----------



## OliviaMyee

I made it today and over 16 people like it have told me on Facebook it's got over 30 views in 2 hours so it's not boring pleeaaaassee watch it


----------



## barrelbeginner

thats pretty cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Boy

I wonder how Bandit is going to react to Apollo?


----------



## tbstorm

That's awesome Olivia! Very informative


----------



## kittersrox

Nice video Olivia!


----------



## Country Boy

Nice video!


----------



## barrelbeginner

kitters, did you do anymore showing???


----------



## Country Boy

Have any of y'all heard about the Oklahoma fires? Please pray for the people being affected!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah heard there horriable I would hate to be living somewhere there could be fires knowing that I was in danger


----------



## barrelbeginner

there was 600 acres burning right across the street from my house. we left my house at 10 before the fire started and got home at 12. and the firemen wouldn't let us go home because the wind..they thought it was going to jump the road. and so we turned around and our neighbors pasture leads to ours and we have a gate between.. and we went home and the fire didn't jump. thank god.


----------



## Country Boy

I'll be praying for them


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yipes, that's scary! I have a huge phobia of fire so I'm so glad this one's not in Australia.

Hopefully nobody gets hurt or loses any animals because of this. We've had some dreadful ones here in Aus in recent years... including one fairly close to me that nearly cancelled graduation celebrations the year I left high school! Actually a whole bunch of people who were supposed to be going to a town called Prevelly (which was effected) couldn't go there and so had to come to my town instead... I was working at a supermarket at the time and it was MAD.

People & horses die in fires so everyone who is close to fire or drought affected areas (and in potential risk areas), PLEASE have an evacuation plan so you can move yourselves, everything that's irreplacable to you such as family photos, and your animals all in one trip and get out of there before any fires get close! Better to leave too early than to try to leave too late and end up dead.

If you can't move your horses, they are best off in a bare pasture, or one with short grass, with NO RUGS OR HALTERS, and fencing that is not likely to burn. Horses are very clever and will run through the fire front to where it has already burnt out. They might suffer minor burns but they will be ok. Short grass burns very hot but very quickly and so they won't be in the flames for long enough to get badly injured. In long grass, or a stall, they could be stuck in the flames for a long time, and that's when they die.

We had a really bad bushfire in Aus, on the other side of the country to me, a couple of years ago, which was dubbed Black Saturday, where more than 100 people died and something like 300 or 400 houses were destroyed. Horses that were unavoidably left on their home properties survived, with burns.

Please, PLEASE make sure you have a plan in place for such a disaster... EVEN if you're in an area where you don't get bad bushfires. The land is dead flat for 10km+ in every direction from my place, except towards the beach, so we don't usually have really bad or really big fires (they are worse in hilly or mountainous country), and yet WE have a plan. I would hate to hear of someone dying or losing a horse because they weren't prepared.


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> there was 600 acres burning right across the street from my house. we left my house at 10 before the fire started and got home at 12. and the firemen wouldn't let us go home because the wind..they thought it was going to jump the road. and so we turned around and our neighbors pasture leads to ours and we have a gate between.. and we went home and the fire didn't jump. thank god.


Glad you're okay!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I forgot to mention - the figures I quoted for deaths and homes destroyed were in a rural-ish area which isn't densely populated. Australia's population is confined mainly to the cities, with a smallish percentage of us living in more rural areas. The place I live is a small city... but 300-400 houses is a HUGE amount to lose, especially when many of the towns affected only had populations of a few hundred. That fire had far-reaching consequences and even now, we mourn the losses, and those who lost their homes are still rebuilding.

Of course the floods early last year didn't help with everybody's efforts to get life back on track! Ahh Australia, such a beautiful but at times cruel place.


----------



## Country Boy

Well at least you got rain after it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

there is such a thing as too much of a good thing! lol and while the other side of the country was getting drowned (literally, with people and horses dying from the floods), my side of the country was suffering through a difficult summer. One of my horses had to be put down because of it (hay was $100 a large round bale, hard to come by, and they were going through one every 3 days between them, just too expensive) because I'd been trying to find him a companion home due to unsoundness, and then found one, but was screwed around for 5 WEEKS that could have been used to search for a home, and by the time I was informed that the lady did not, in fact, want the horse, we had run out of money and just couldn't keep feeding him.

Early 2011 was a bad time for me... I was borderline suicidal and the only reason I didn't actually make any attempts on my own life was that I was terrified of physical pain. Still am. I don't do pain.

Edit; RIP Latte. You were so young still, and it's so horribly unfair.


----------



## Country Boy

blue eyed pony said:


> there is such a thing as too much of a good thing! lol and while the other side of the country was getting drowned (literally, with people and horses dying from the floods), my side of the country was suffering through a difficult summer. One of my horses had to be put down because of it (hay was $100 a large round bale, hard to come by, and they were going through one every 3 days between them, just too expensive) because I'd been trying to find him a companion home due to unsoundness, and then found one, but was screwed around for 5 WEEKS that could have been used to search for a home, and by the time I was informed that the lady did not, in fact, want the horse, we had run out of money and just couldn't keep feeding him.
> 
> Early 2011 was a bad time for me... I was borderline suicidal and the only reason I didn't actually make any attempts on my own life was that I was terrified of physical pain. Still am. I don't do pain.
> 
> That's how it is for most horse and animal owners in general if they're I'm the USA. So sad really


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah it is  I loved the horse that we had to put down, adored him, and when he went I felt like someone had ripped my heart out. That had me down. Then I was ripped to shreds by a lot of people on one forum who disagreed with the situation, so I stopped posting there, and then they stalked me to ANOTHER forum and kept attacking me on there as well... which had me wishing that the hurt and the pain of losing Latte would stop, and then musing about ways I could just make it stop, mainly centered around the fact that dead people don't feel pain. I wasted a lot of hours considering how I could make it happen with minimal physical pain.

I really think that Monty saved me - the horse I had taken on to be my riding horse after I had to retire Latte, he was part of the cause of our crisis (we had 5 horses on the property at that time, and had no choice but to cut the numbers however way we could) but he gave me something to live for when I couldn't care about anything or anyone.


----------



## Country Boy

I'm glad you are okay. I'm so sorry to hear about those plain old ******* who wouldn't leave you alone. If you ever need somebody to talk to just Pm me.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks mate  I'm ok now, mostly, it's just that thinking about Black Saturday got me thinking about the floods which got me thinking about that time in my life and remembering all the pain.


----------



## Country Boy

I'm so sorry! 

You're ever so very welcome!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you again  it was so nice to get it all off my chest and actually tell someone about it and how I felt. I've been hiding it and I think I'd forgotten how good it feels to have everything out in the open. Even if I only wrote it down and didn't say any of it to anybody's face.


----------



## Country Boy

My sister on her show horse "Full Sail"


----------



## Country Boy




----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> kitters, did you do anymore showing???


No =P I went out Friday morning to take care of Lookit and I decided I was just going to bring him home and not ride. I was super stressed out (I had a meltdown :-|) about the show and decided to pass. I want to work on Lookit's gate issues first. People who have had horses all of their lives and are great horsemen have said that Lookit is a lot of horse and that they can understand why I wouldn't want to do the show. I'll definitely do more shows once I can control him going into the gate. We've both improved so much together that hopefully it won't take too long until I'm comfortable going into the gate on my own


----------



## Country Boy

Tj a horse we rescued a few years ago. 








Raider a horse we sold. Look how happy he is in his new home!


----------



## poundinghooves

I got into horses when I was 8 and went to a campground where they had two miniatures (Spirit and Goldie, I own them now!). ♥ @ first sight (Even though Spirit bit me in the stomach, first thing)!!


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasia

Hi I'm Tasia...and I have a horse addiction.


----------



## tbstorm

So to night I made a playlist for each horse I ride and I planned out our entire rides according to the songs... So for two songs we canter on the left lead then trot for a short song then two songs on the right etc. etc. long story short I was bored but I'm looking forward to trying this tomorrow


----------



## PintoTess

Just walked all the way over to Lucy to rug her, when im sick. Im short of breath and feel like hell!


----------



## OliviaMyee

Thank you people for watching


----------



## blue eyed pony

God I feel useless today. Complete balls-up with my TB. She could have been badly hurt and it was all my fault


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> God I feel useless today. Complete balls-up with my TB. She could have been badly hurt and it was all my fault


What happened? :-(


----------



## blue eyed pony

Long story short I pushed when I should have backed off and she panicked and tried to jump the round pen fence. Tried. Failed. Flipped over the top of it and broke it. Had the fence not given way, she could have broken something  I'm terrified she might have as I have heard stories about young TB's tripping and breaking their necks and then not showing signs of injury until days later.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

PintoTess- Me 2!!! It sucks!!!


----------



## Country Boy

Sorry to hear about sick people! *take some yummy medicine!*


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> Long story short I pushed when I should have backed off and she panicked and tried to jump the round pen fence. Tried. Failed. Flipped over the top of it and broke it. Had the fence not given way, she could have broken something  I'm terrified she might have as I have heard stories about young TB's tripping and breaking their necks and then not showing signs of injury until days later.


How scary! Prayers sent your way that she's a-okay! 

Just remember, everyone makes mistakes. A few months ago I did something really stupid, it was so scary. I was sure Lookit was going to get hurt, but thankfully he didn't.


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> Sorry to hear about sick people! *take some yummy medicine!*


CB, no medicine is yummy! lol :lol: Except for children's grape flavored Tylenol...THAT I could eat all day! (Yerp, I don't take adult meds...I can't swallow pills, haha!)


----------



## blue eyed pony

She's scraped up her front legs (great, only one leg uninjured atm after this!! oh how lovely NOT) and will be quite sore and sorry for herself but I gave her some painkillers to help with that... she wasn't lame at all after it happened, just a little bit short striding in both forelegs. I'm just terrified that the stories I have heard might come to apply to my girl...

...but I'm the sort of person who fears the absolute worst even in fairly minor un-scary situations so I'm probably freaking out for no reason.


----------



## kittersrox

blue eyed pony said:


> ...but I'm the sort of person who fears the absolute worst even in fairly minor un-scary situations so I'm probably freaking out for no reason.


I'm the same way. It sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## blue eyed pony

haha yeah. I have anxiety problems... never used to be a pessimistic/fearful person, but then idk what happened but something changed in me and all of a sudden I got worried about things.

A few things happened when I was 12 turning 13 that could have triggered it, one that happened directly to me and others that happened in or near places I had ties to. That year I had to take the train real early in the morning a lot, and one time a guy came and sat next to me and was watching, erm, "adult" videos on his cellphone. I never took the train early again.

And then a lady got murdered, her car was found in the suburb where I went to school, and I unknowingly ended up in the city park, less than 500m away from where her body was found (same park, it's HUGE, you could see the crime scene tape from where I was), the next day, while the whole area was still crawling with police.

And then other stuff, but those were the two big ones. And I was 12, so I was a lot more impressionable back then.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah my frind has anxiety from a situation similar to yours so I understand that must hav been really scary.
Kittersrox- The grape stuff does taste good but im stuck with the cherry crap


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah I didn't really realize at the time but it's weighed on my mind a lot since then. It's now 5 1/2 years later and the guy who killed her is on trial. I'm not so worried about people I don't know any more.. 

Also, lol, cherry flavoured ANYTHING is icky! Candy included. Yuckkkkkk. I like real cherries though. And glace ones.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah but i do like Cherry jolley ranchers those our my favorites


----------



## kittersrox

That's so scary!!

I like real cherries and most cherry flavored candies. I hate the fake cherries that they put on sundaes =P Yuck!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ehh, sort of over the whole "OMG murder" thing now... the memory of the creepy guy sitting on the train next to me watching dirty movies on his cell still gives me the shivers though!


----------



## Almond Joy

My neighbor commited suicide... THAT was scary. We were in lockdown all night while they were looking for him, the SWAT team and dogs and rifles were here.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Far out Almond, what on earth did they think had happened to him to send the SWAT team?!

Aus cops are nowhere near that extreme, we have the TRG (tactical response group), which is basically like SWAT, but they cost a lot of money to mobilise so they don't get used very often... only if there's a situation that the normal cops can't cool down, or that's just too dangerous for them to even try. Or an arrest that has to be made and the person being arrested is armed and desperate.

My old riding coach was an ex-mounted-cop and the mounties have to spend 3 years as a normal cop before they're even considered... plus they have to go back to normal cop work every so often. And he quit because he just couldn't handle it any more. He's a really tough guy, so if HE quit because he couldn't handle the heat, then what hope does anyone have?

...and that's in Aus, we have some pretty bad crime but nothing on what the poor US coppers have to deal with  I feel for them, I really do.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

My neighbor commited suicide to we werent allowed to go to school that day because the cops wouldnt let any cars through it was scary and they had the rifle and brought it out and it was scarey but no SWAT tht would hve made it even more


----------



## blue eyed pony

Wow... is that just what the cops do in the US when someone takes their own life? I have NEVER heard of it ever happening here in Aus...


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah I geuss I dont know why they make such a big deal out of it though


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well if they don't KNOW that a person has taken their own life, there might be a suspicion of foul play, particularly in a country with very free gun laws and a very high homicide rate per capita (cough, USA), and if foul play is involved and the person who did it is still in the area it can be very dangerous for police and civilians.

The other thing might be, they want to keep the general public from seeing the person's body. Suicides can be ugly... particularly men, interestingly men seem to shoot, gas or hang themselves and women seem to overdose on things. It's a generalisation but just something that my ex-cop former riding coach commented on.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Wow! That's pretty scary!! (to all of you!) I've been very fortunate and haven't had to deal with anything like that. The scariest thing that's ever happened to me was having to ride my horses (yes, RIDE the horses. We had no horse trailer and five minutes to get out.) away from the fire that was threatening to jump the interstate and burn our house down... Luckily, the fire didn't jump the interstate and a neighbor (who had several horse trailers and a place to take his animals if the fire were to chase them out) kept our horses until it was put out.  Now, of course, I am knocking on wood...not that I am a superstitious person :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ that is exactly why it's vital to have a plan in case of fires!!!! (even if it's only to ride the horses away from the area - we would do that, and go to the beach, or the local sporting grounds)

You kept a level head, but too many people just panic, and the real danger of fires is when people just freak out and don't know what to do. Having a plan in place prior to such an event can help keep panic under control.


----------



## BarrelBunny

^^That's a true story! If you don't have a plan in place, I suggest that you get one - and fast!! That was a HUGE wake up call to me and my family. Now, we ALWAYS have a trailer ready to go and try to keep our lawn as green as possible. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Im glad that I dont live anywhere near a place thats threated with fire the worst done here is a wind storm 5 years ago


----------



## BarrelBunny

We were right in the middle of a huge drought :shock: At one point, the fire was going about 60 mph.. let's just say that I DON'T want to go through that again!!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah I wouldnt we just got major rain here but now its sticky :/


----------



## Country Boy

Back to first page!


----------



## kittersrox

What have you all been up to?


----------



## barrelbeginner

going to fair tonitte gonna hang out wth some friends you>


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> going to fair tonitte gonna hang out wth some friends you>


Fun! I'm sad that our fair is over =P Well tonight is National Night Out so we might be going to that. Personally I'd rather stay home and watch the Olympics  Have you been able to watch much of the Olympics? My favorite event is gymnastics.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Nope.. I haven't watched one minute of it.. I dont have cable just the converter box type dealy-o lol


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> Nope.. I haven't watched one minute of it.. I dont have cable just the converter box type dealy-o lol


We just have the box thing too, just the basic channels. They're always on channel 11 at 7pm-11pm so I watch some then.


----------



## barrelbeginner

OH SWEET well ill be home at 10 so i will try to see if what is the channel like fox? Ion? Something? because Im sure I live in a different area?


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> OH SWEET well ill be home at 10 so i will try to see if what is the channel like fox? Ion? Something? because Im sure I live in a different area?


It's KARE. I'm not sure if you would have that channel or not...


----------



## legyield768

Loving the Olympics. My favorite is swimming. Sadly, I have not been able to catch any of the equestrian events 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittersrox

Yeah, it doesn't seem like they show the equestrian events on any of our channels :?


----------



## Cinder

I've been riding and running. Not much else. I've managed to catch some jumping and that's fun to watch (for the Olympics).


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Yah well my channels dont believe in equestrian sports I havent seen any except a little dressage in a recap


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've been really enjoying watching our Aussie showjumpers! Edwina Tops-Alexander and Itot du Chateau are pretty impressive... Tottie is only 15.2 and jumps better the bigger the jumps get.

Really enjoyed one of the English riders... haven't been allowed to see anyone from the USA because the channel with Aus broadcast rights doesn't believe in watching people from countries other than Aus and the host country.


----------



## Country Boy

I've only seen show jumping!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I haven't gotten to see any of it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

SJ is more exciting than dressage lol... was a bit disappointed at barely getting to see any of the dressage but it's not really my passion anyway. I just like watching horses, doesn't matter what they're actually doing.

XC is only a spectator sport when it's on TV I reckon! Otherwise you stand around waiting for ages and only get to see 1 or 2 fences...


----------



## BarrelBunny

blue eyed pony said:


> SJ is more exciting than dressage lol... was a bit disappointed at barely getting to see any of the dressage but it's not really my passion anyway. *I just like watching horses, doesn't matter what they're actually doing.*
> 
> XC is only a spectator sport when it's on TV I reckon! Otherwise you stand around waiting for ages and only get to see 1 or 2 fences...


Yep, that pretty much sums it up for both of us.. :lol:


----------



## Samstead

I only caught the last bit of round two, but I LOVED the abbey road jump! Sadly that is all the equestrian p I've been able to catch


----------



## tbstorm

I watched team jumping the other day but that's all


----------



## kittersrox

You guys are lucky, I haven't seen any of the equestrian events


----------



## legyield768

Me too Kittersrox ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Why did I just notice this thread now?

Nice one Maddie.


----------



## Country Boy

I have no idea why you didn't notice it before


----------



## Almond Joy

I finally got to canter in my english lessons yesterday (I've cantered in my western free rides before), and it was.. interesting. The horse I was riding has a really rough canter (She's normally a western horse, and my instructor didnt think I was ready to canter before yesterday lol)


----------



## Country Boy

I got Apollo last night!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Sweet I want pictures


----------



## blue eyed pony

Me too!


----------



## tbstorm

i second the pictures! 

i rode bareback for the second time on this one horse, yesterday, and i didnt fall off this time :3 well its not my second time its his... and he bucks... soo im happy


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaa go you!

I'm having to ride a bucker bareback atm, he's all of 13hh and typical short-backed half-Arab, a 15" saddle is only JUST small enough for him - and my saddles are both 17.5". Talking English saddles here!


----------



## Country Boy

I'm technologically chalanged and refuse to upload pictures do to reasons me and my dear friend dbarabians came up with


----------



## blue eyed pony

That's not fair D: you're not getting anything else from the carrot kitchen from me, not until you show us pictures!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ahh!! We need pictures!!!  lol


----------



## Country Boy

I can't and won't when I find out. Your carrot food wasn't that good either. (jk)


----------



## Alpha App

*sneaks in*
Hiii!


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> *sneaks in*
> Hiii!


Who are you?!


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> Who are you?!


 I would tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Anywhere Else

My horse is the best so I should be the owner of the forum.


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> I would tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


Unless I get you first :twisted:


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> My horse is the best so I should be the owner of the forum.


Who the H*ll are you?!


----------



## Anywhere Else

Country Boy said:


> Who the H*ll are you?!


I'm a person. Why, aren't you?

also wtf, the horse builder is so lacking. My horse only conforms to the height standards on here, there's no color, face markings, or socks that would apply to him.


----------



## tbstorm

Anywhere Else said:


> I'm a person. Why, aren't you?
> 
> also wtf, the horse builder is so lacking. My horse only conforms to the height standards on here, there's no color, face markings, or socks that would apply to him.


Sooo go cry about it...? I do not think that going around saying your horse is the best and then smack talking the forum is very nice. Its not thier fault your horse is unique... would you like them to add in markings like "disformed white patch on the buttocks"? 

start over, introduce yourself and your horse  post some pictures too while your at it.


----------



## Anywhere Else

tbstorm said:


> Sooo go cry about it...? I do not think that going around saying your horse is the best and then smack talking the forum is very nice. Its not thier fault your horse is unique... would you like them to add in markings like "disformed white patch on the buttocks"?
> 
> start over, introduce yourself and your horse  post some pictures too while your at it.


I don't think you made a good first impression on me either. I'm too intimidated to post anything.


----------



## Cinder

> My horse is the best so I should be the owner of the forum.


I read this as a joke. I hope it is.


----------



## Anywhere Else

You people take things too seriously.



My horse clearly does not care about anything, that's filled with smashed aluminum cans. He walked around the arena like that for several minutes just completely ignoring it.

Either realize that my posts aren't always serious or don't reply. k?

About me: Before I rode this horse, I rode one that everyone always said was dangerous, but he was cool with me I guess. When my horse had colic I rode that one and he bolted and broke my arm. A few days ago he threw someone off at a show and nearly got them killed. I would still ride him if I had the chance, but obviously I'd be more careful. He also gave someone a compound fracture once.


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> Unless I get you first :twisted:


GASP! *rides away on my 13.1 hand barrel pony*



Anywhere Else said:


> also wtf, the horse builder is so lacking. My horse only conforms to the height standards on here, there's no color, face markings, or socks that would apply to him.


One of my horses is a varnish blue roan leopard spot appaloosa with a blanket. Imagine how I feel!


----------



## Anywhere Else

Alpha App said:


> One of my horses is a varnish blue roan leopard spot appaloosa with a blanket. Imagine how I feel!


 
wut.
lol.


----------



## Alpha App

Anywhere Else said:


> wut.
> lol.


 :rofl:


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> You people take things too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> My horse clearly does not care about anything, that's filled with smashed aluminum cans. He walked around the arena like that for several minutes just completely ignoring it.
> 
> Either realize that my posts aren't always serious or don't reply. k?
> 
> About me: Before I rode this horse, I rode one that everyone always said was dangerous, but he was cool with me I guess. When my horse had colic I rode that one and he bolted and broke my arm. A few days ago he threw someone off at a show and nearly got them killed. I would still ride him if I had the chance, but obviously I'd be more careful. He also gave someone a compound fracture once.


No we don't! Either mean what you post or leave this thread and never post on here again. We don't want people who brag and post rudely.


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> GASP! *rides away on my 13.1 hand barrel pony*
> 
> 
> One of my horses is a varnish blue roan leopard spot appaloosa with a blanket. Imagine how I feel!


Chases you on my 15.3 hand Quarter Hores


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> Chases you on my 15.3 hand Quarter Hores


*runs under a short bridge*

ETA: LOL. "hore.":lol:


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> *runs under a short bridge*:lol:


Gains on you!


----------



## Samstead

Country Boy said:


> Gains on you!


And just how do you intend to get a 15 hh horse under a bridge?


----------



## Anywhere Else

Country Boy said:


> No we don't! Either mean what you post or leave this thread and never post on here again. We don't want people who brag and post rudely.


Yes. Yes you do. Humans are capable of creating and understanding sarcasm for a reason. Just because this is a horse forum doesn't mean we have to act as primitive as a horse.


----------



## Country Boy

Samstead said:


> And just how do you intend to get a 15 hh horse under a bridge?


I jumped over it.


----------



## Alpha App

Hey now kids. Let's not be snippy to each other. Rocky has great aim and broke my arm last spring.








He's watchin' y'all.


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> I jumped over it.


 Oh c'mon! We aren't THAT short!


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> Yes. Yes you do. Humans are capable of creating and understanding sarcasm for a reason. Just because this is a horse forum doesn't mean we have to act as primitive as a horse.


You don't just randomly go onto a thread and post a rude and cocky post. You should introduce yourself and be polite to others!


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> Oh c'mon! We aren't THAT short!


Try telling that to my Stallion who jumps over everything we might crash into.


----------



## Anywhere Else

Country Boy said:


> You don't just randomly go onto a thread and post a rude and cocky post. You should introduce yourself and be polite to others!


*Please do your part by








* * Posting in a friendly, helpful spirit

*I was polite. I introduced myself, even my horse.


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> *Please do your part by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * Posting in a friendly, helpful spirit*


Why don't you just leave this thread. We have no need for rude and unhelpful people like you. Now if you'd please "stop arguing with everything I say"


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> Try telling that to my Stallion who jumps over everything we might crash into.


 Maybe if you were a better rider, your noble steed woludn't almost crash into things!  Kidding, kidding


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> Maybe if you were a better rider, your noble steed woludn't almost crash into things!  Kidding, kidding


I'm a great rider and I like to jump things randomly. Lol


----------



## Anywhere Else

Country Boy said:


> I'm a great rider and I like to jump things randomly. Lol


And you say I'm arrogant for sarcastically saying my horse is the best.

Wow.

You are a horrible person.


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> And you say I'm arrogant for sarcastically saying my horse is the best.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> You are a horrible person.


Glad someone on here like yourself thinks so… It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. 

I'm mad about how you caused 3 people to get offended by your post. And it wasn't clear sarcasm.


----------



## Alpha App

Here's a reminder to: Act your age, not your shoe size. 
Yaaaaaaaaaay shoe sizes.


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> Here's a reminder to: Act your age, not your shoe size.
> Yaaaaaaaaaay shoe sizes.


You crack me up!


----------



## Anywhere Else

Alpha App said:


> Here's a reminder to: Act your age, not your shoe size.
> Yaaaaaaaaaay shoe sizes.


If I acted my shoe size I'd be acting way more mature than I am now. For all intents and purposes I just turned 24 and don't ever need to look at this evil thread again.


----------



## Country Boy

Anywhere Else said:


> If I acted my shoe size I'd be acting way more mature than I am now. For all intents and purposes I just turned 24 and don't ever need to look at this evil thread again.


Can you not read?! This thread us for teens, not 20 or 200 year olds. Teens 13-19. 

(had to get that one out of my system.)


----------



## Alpha App

Anywhere Else said:


> If I acted my shoe size I'd be acting way more mature than I am now. For all intents and purposes I just turned 24 and don't ever need to look at this evil thread again.


If you're 24, then what was the purpose of coming in here and egging people on?

If I were you and Country Boy's mom, I would do what my mom did to my brothers when they fought: Make you guys hold hands in the front yard and wave to passing cars. Not suprisingly we didn't fight much.


----------



## Country Boy

Excuse my argument with anywhere else. It was inappropriate and rather rude on both of our parts.


----------



## Allison Finch

Anywhere, I have to wonder just why you came to a thread meant to be a discussion for and by teens. Let's try not to be quite so provocative in such a thread, OK?


----------



## Alpha App

So..... did anyone ride today?


----------



## Cinder

Nope, but my lesson is tomorrow. I'm super excited!


----------



## Alpha App

Cinder said:


> Nope, but my lesson is tomorrow. I'm super excited!


 Nice!  What kind of lessons do you take?


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Hello, teens.  I'm a "20-something", but no matter where I go, the teenagers seem to befriend me. (As if they were wild animals, lol.) At the zoo I volunteered at, I had a teenaged shadow! Had one at the animal shelter I volunteered at, too. And I believe the boy at the barn I started volunteering at likes talking to me already! I'm 23, and I don't feel any "older" than I did when I was seventeen. Maybe that's why I can relate to teens and have an easy time talking to them. I think I also intimidate younger people less than "adults" do. 

*throws Doritos* I'm allowed to feed the teens, right? XD Just kidding, just kidding!


----------



## Cinder

> Nice! What kind of lessons do you take?


English lessons- specifically hunt seat and jumping . What do you do? 



> Hello, teens.  I'm a "20-something", but no matter where I go, the teenagers seem to befriend me. (As if they were wild animals, lol.) At the zoo I volunteered at, I had a teenaged shadow! Had one at the animal shelter I volunteered at, too. And I believe the boy at the barn I started volunteering at likes talking to me already! I'm 23, and I don't feel any "older" than I did when I was seventeen. Maybe that's why I can relate to teens and have an easy time talking to them. I think I also intimidate younger people less than "adults" do.
> 
> *throws Doritos* I'm allowed to feed the teens, right? XD Just kidding, just kidding!


Hey! And yes, you are allowed. *Eats Doritos*.


----------



## Country Boy

*Eats Dorritos*

I have ridden today I was up at 3 am to do stuff on the ranch


----------



## barrelbeginner

mmm dorritos! lol my bosses horse might have broke her leg::::(((((((( the vet is coming out at 10 to see whats up:/


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> mmm dorritos! lol my bosses horse might have broke her leg::::(((((((( the vet is coming out at 10 to see whats up:/


Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## kittersrox

*eats Doritos* You know how to keep us happy PhelanVelvel!

I went to a fun show last night with Lookit. We didn't knock in Jumping figure eight! Yay!  

I don't know what to do, shows are so stressful and I don't enjoy them, but everyone thinks I should do them..If I didn't have to worry about Lookit bolting and acting brainless I wouldn't mind them.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ooh, Doritos! Yumm! :lol: 

I hope the horsee is ok, barrelbeginner!! :shock:

OMG!! Guess what??? I found my DREAM horse yesterday!!! I have been pretty much hyperventilating since! Lol! My good 'ole momma told me that if I can get rid of my mare to make room, then we can go look at her!!  I am so excited (and hopeful) that I can barely stand it anymore!!  although, I do know that if she's sold before I am able to go see her, then it wasn't meant to be.  I'll still be sad, though.. she's my DREAM horse!! (Did I say that yet?? Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

kittersrox said:


> *eats Doritos* You know how to keep us happy PhelanVelvel!
> 
> I went to a fun show last night with Lookit. We didn't knock in Jumping figure eight! Yay!
> 
> I don't know what to do, shows are so stressful and I don't enjoy them, but everyone thinks I should do them..If I didn't have to worry about Lookit bolting and acting brainless I wouldn't mind them.


Maybe you could event on a different horse?


----------



## Samstead

Doritos? Where!? Gimme!


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> Maybe you could event on a different horse?


No, that wouldn't work because I don't have enough $$ for another horse. =P I wish!


----------



## Country Boy

Oh well have some compensation cheese sticks!


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> Oh well have some compensation cheese sticks!


lol, who, me?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Country Boy said:


> Hope it's nothing serious.


she broke her shoulder pretty much.. right below it, they had to shoot her:"""(((( i cried. but not infront of them..


----------



## kittersrox

barrelbeginner said:


> she broke her shoulder pretty much.. right below it, they had to shoot her:"""(((( i cried. but not infront of them..


Oh no! That's horrible! :'( So sad!


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> she broke her shoulder pretty much.. right below it, they had to shoot her:"""(((( i cried. but not infront of them..


Why do people shoot a perfectly good horse just because it broke its leg?! If we did that to all horses hardly any would be left


----------



## Country Boy

kittersrox said:


> lol, who, me?


Cheesestick?


----------



## barrelbeginner

I know^ it sucks... she was such a good horse. and like 3 minutes before I was all talking to her telling her it was gonna be okay and petting her and telling her its not gonna be bad.. awhh.. But she isn't in pain anymore..


----------



## Cinder

> she broke her shoulder pretty much.. right below it, they had to shoot her:"""(((( I cried. But not infront of them..


I'm sorry that happened, BarrelBeginner! :-(


----------



## barrelbeginner

Country Boy said:


> Why do people shoot a perfectly good horse just because it broke its leg?! If we did that to all horses hardly any would be left


 You can't just let her suffer. It wasn't fixable.. I am glad they did so. She was in pain for a long time//


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> I know^ it sucks... she was such a good horse. and like 3 minutes before I was all talking to her telling her it was gonna be okay and petting her and telling her its not gonna be bad.. awhh.. But she isn't in pain anymore..


Rehabilitate her and give her an even better life the. Just shooting her for almost no reason.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Country Boy said:


> Rehabilitate her and give her an even better life the. Just shooting her for almost no reason.


I'm not trying to start an arguement her but she was already old, she was in pain, she was lame, If you had a bunch of stuff wrong with you and didn't have that much time left anyhow, I just think I was COMPLETELY the right thing to do. Now, if she was a young horse, and it wasn't a bad break, yes I probably would try to fix her. but it wasn't. She completely like snapped it.. not fixable with a 1000 pound animal. Expesically, my boss has 112 other horses to care for. And not that much money to spend on horses that don't necessarily need it. JS


----------



## Country Boy

barrelbeginner said:


> I'm not trying to start an arguement her but she was already old, she was in pain, she was lame, If you had a bunch of stuff wrong with you and didn't have that much time left anyhow, I just think I was COMPLETELY the right thing to do. Now, if she was a young horse, and it wasn't a bad break, yes I probably would try to fix her. but it wasn't. She completely like snapped it.. not fixable with a 1000 pound animal. Expesically, my boss has 112 other horses to care for. And not that much money to spend on horses that don't necessarily need it. JS


Well I didn't know about that.


----------



## Alpha App

Cinder said:


> English lessons- specifically hunt seat and jumping . What do you do?


 Hey awesome person! :wink:
I did HUS/ H/J for a few years, did dressage for a year, and now back to hunter jumper again. I also do speed events, western pleasure, and hopefully eventing in the near future!


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> Cheesestick?


Yes please! *grabs cheesestick*


----------



## Country Boy

kittersrox said:


> Yes please! *grabs cheesestick*


You're welcome! "want another?" 

What do you think about owning a stallion?


----------



## kittersrox

Country Boy said:


> You're welcome! "want another?"
> 
> What do you think about owning a stallion?


Sure! I'll take another!

I know that I don't want a stallion! lol! But I don't really have a problem with other people owning stallions as long as they can handle them.


----------



## Country Boy

*hands you one*


----------



## equinegirl26

Hiii guys
&
gals lol!​


----------



## Almond Joy

I just looked at Stubben saddles since we have one that we can use in our lesson tack area. HOLY CRUD THEYRE NICE SADDLES IMMA USE IT!


----------



## Country Boy

^^ Never heard of them


----------



## barrelbeginner

neither have I?


----------



## Country Boy

What's up BB?


----------



## Almond Joy

Lol... They're english saddles, they don't make western


----------



## equinegirl26

Hahaha, they are thousands around here!​


----------



## Country Boy

Almond Joy said:


> Lol... They're english saddles, they don't make western


That explains why I don't know about em.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Same here^^ never even SAT in an english saddle before:/


----------



## Country Boy

I ride western and only western.


----------



## Alpha App

Stubbens are WAY nice! I'm also a Crosby fan and my Collegiate Sr Event saddle is by far the comfiest saddle my butt has ever touched!


----------



## Country Boy

^^huh?


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> ^^huh?


English saddle brands. :wink:


----------



## legyield768

I had an old Stubben, so comfy! I must say I LOVED my trainers Prestige, woo my butt was in heaven! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> English saddle brands. :wink:


No wonder I don't know em.


----------



## Alpha App

Has anyone ever heard of the Saint Lourdes saddles?


----------



## Country Boy

If they're English no.


----------



## Alpha App

Hush western child.


----------



## Country Boy

I'd rather be loud English child!


----------



## Alpha App

You just said you don't do english!


----------



## Almond Joy

I love Henri De Rivels too! They aren't too expensive either. I've never sat in a collegiate, though, I've always wanted one! My favorite saddle is the Henri De Rivel Pro Event Buffalo Saddle... I LOVE the color!!!


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> You just said you don't do english!


I don't! I was yelling at you English riding child!


----------



## Alpha App

Country Boy said:


> I don't! I was yelling at you English riding child!


 Psh I ride western too!


----------



## Country Boy

^^ noo need to get fancy with me!


----------



## kittersrox

My friend's horse died last night from colic  So sad!


----------



## Country Boy

I'm soo sorry


----------



## barrelbeginner

awwwwwwwhhhhhh Im sorry that's no fun.. one of my old mares died while giving birth a long time ago.. It sucked.. both died


----------



## Country Boy

Aww! Sorry to all the people who have lost horses


----------



## Country Boy

All of you Aggies should be lucky that I'm technologically chalanged and an't figure out how to upload my Texas Avatar!!


----------



## Alpha App

^Oh lordy......

I'm not getting fancy, you just can't handle my awesomeness.


----------



## Country Boy

^^ you ain't awesome! Cool not awesome


----------



## Alpha App

Ouch, that cut deep.


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha App said:


> Ouch, that cut deep.


Sorry! ;(


----------



## BubblesBlue

I still like Oklahoma Sooners more than the Texas Longhorns. ;D Hehe, family feud successfully carried out.

My aunt and her famly lives in Texas and she is a diehard Longhorns fan so naturally my family have to love the Sooners.


----------



## Country Boy

^^ why must you like OU?


----------



## BubblesBlue

Just to be a pain to my family and various other people I know. It's funny to watch them throw a fit.


----------



## Almond Joy

So... To get the discipline thing straight, what discipline does everyone ride? I used to ride western, switched to english, and its a lot better


----------



## barrelbeginner

ride western always have haha always will.. well I want to learn english but my family is more of a ranch ride cowy type horses..


----------



## Country Boy

I ride western and that's all


----------



## BubblesBlue

I am a strictly western person until I get out of high school.


----------



## Country Boy

I don't wanna start having to wake up at 4 am everyday again!!! Stupid school?! Lol


----------



## tbstorm

Almond Joy said:


> So... To get the discipline thing straight, what discipline does everyone ride? I used to ride western, switched to english, and its a lot better


used to ride english... recently switched to western.... its a hell of a lot better  IMO of course! 

k so im the happiest person in the entire universe today    because i set a summer goal... and on sunday i achieved half of it and today i finished it off    it was record breaking  what is the goal you ask? well... TO HAVE HUNTER SIDE PASS OVER TWO BARRELS BOTH WAYS!!! we think he may have been abused and he could side pass on the fence one way but had a thing about going the other way, one of his eyes is also funny and he cant see properly and thats his funny side. anyways i got him going along the fence both ways then across the arena and then side passing under saddle along the fence/across the arena.... and i always tried to get him over objects and then finally sunday i sat in the arena until he did it on his good side and then today we worked FOREVER!! and he finally got it  best day of my life  happy happy happy! 

hope i dont sound too silly but until this year i just rode lesson horses and rode my grandmas friends horse which was kind of mine but then he coliced so now i've been working with this horse and doing NH and its way cool and amazing and i love it  soo im kinda happy


----------



## Country Boy

So glad you achieved a goal tb!


----------



## tbstorm

haha thanks! sucks that you have to wake up for school  Is your school actually starting now? we dont start until september 8th!


----------



## Country Boy

It starts the 23 of Agust. I was just thinking about it. 

Where do you live to start that late?


----------



## BubblesBlue

Country Boy, my school starts up on the same day. This is weird.


----------



## Country Boy

BubblesBlue said:


> Country Boy, my school starts up on the same day. This is weird.


I'd agree that's very very weird!!! Yet I don't live in Montanna?! Weird…


----------



## tbstorm

just outside of Vancouver Canada


----------



## Country Boy

I had no idea anyone went back so late!


----------



## tbstorm

yeah its kind of nice, when do you get out for the summer? maybe we get pout later


----------



## Country Boy

I get out May 25th


----------



## tbstorm

we get out june 20th :/


----------



## Country Boy

That makes sense considering you go back so late…


----------



## tbstorm

yeah guess so  i dont like my school though, its full of city kids and i dont fit in anywhere really


----------



## legyield768

Ugh I go back to school next week! Stupid private school!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

I fit in because no Austin kids would drive 1 1/2 hours to go to school! Thank goodness!


----------



## BarrelBunny

We got out May 20th.  ..the unfortunate part is that we go back on August 27th. (Ish? Somewhere in there, lol. I prefer not to think about it. I just went and got my new ID and schedule yesterday...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ Im going to get all my stuff tomorrow and I start on 21st! but I love my school because I hang out with the "hicks" lol.. I fit in pretty well.. but the work part .. eh sucks! but with my school they give you laptops so I will be able to post more pictures!!!!


----------



## isabelmagic

hey! hows everyone? i have a mare called reina and i live on an island in spain  shes our second rescued horse! when we first had her she was so thin she looked like a scelenton abandoned in a field with her hooves curled right up  now after 2-3 years she fat and very happy! she has athritis (thats why they abandend her) but shes fine for gentle walks  i still cant understand how ppl can do something like that to a horse!! do u all have horses?? how did you get them? iv always loved horses, they are reallt special animals


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome Isabelmagic!


----------



## barrelbeginner

welcome.. does this thread bug any one else.. I mean nice looking yearling.. many things bug me though...http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/colt-stallion-halter-classes-nj-134752/


----------



## Country Boy

That thread is hoorendus! Who rides a yearling? That's like takeing a newborn pup for walks in the snow!!! And he's a grade stallion?! Why so we need more grade horses that'll end up in slaughter?!???!!!? That's a novice (jack ***) horse owner if you ask me. I won't even ride my horses until they're 2 1/2 and have been cleared by my equine veterinarian father.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Country Boy said:


> That thread is hoorendus! Who rides a yearling? That's like takeing a newborn pup for walks in the snow!!! And he's a grade stallion?! Why so we need more grade horses that'll end up in slaughter?!???!!!? That's a novice (jack ***) horse owner if you ask me. I won't even ride my horses until they're 2 1/2 and have been cleared by my equine veterinarian father.



--- agreed! it's like going outside in a blizzard and swimming.. YOU JUST DONT DO IT! I mean he is GORGEOUS! but he is going to be lame.. and a big mess by the time he is 6 i bet.. and yes that is how im doing it.. before my first ride with Camo I'm going to make sure she is ready for it by being vet checked..


----------



## Country Boy

Jackasses will do what they do best, act like blithering idiots


----------



## barrelbeginner

mmhmmm


----------



## tbstorm

that horse is going to have to retire at age 3!! I dont start foals but if i did i wouldnt even think about putting a saddle on until they're at least 2! She needs a trainer, its probably her first time starting and maybe she just doesnt know.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ but look how many people told her that it would and she acted like it was going in one ear and out the other..


----------



## BubblesBlue

Actually reading the thread is making me giggle.

Personally, I say just let her learn. You can't cure stupid.

She is obviously not going to change her mind. I am sad that the horse will be the one punished, but who knows, maybe he will buck her off from pain and she really hurts herself. Which causes her to rethink everything.


----------



## Country Boy

Hope the horse bucks her off so that see rethinks everything! Saving all of them!!


----------



## Cinder

> So... To get the discipline thing straight, what discipline does everyone ride? I used to ride western, switched to english, and its a lot better


I also originally rode Western and then switched to English . 

As for school, I think I go back September 3rd or 4th. I usually don't mind school that much.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Wow that girl is an idiot. Who rides a yearling?? Oh yeah, someone who's infected by the STUPID virus! I REALLY hope that that horse teaches her a lesson! (Does that make me a bad person?? I hope not, lol.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm

i dont think so  

So my friends four year old horse learned today that his buck isnt as effective with me as it is with her...  kicked that horses butt today thats for sure! i havnt been able to ride him because he threw a shoe but finally the ferrier came! 

omg my sister's friend was hit by a car, on his bike, crossing the road a couple weeks ago and passed away. Anyways i jusdt learned that the lady who hit him is a mother of two in her early 20's and that shes my ferrier's sister in law! the entire thing makes me sick! She had a green light but his friend crossed and she got mad at him and then went to take off but didnt see the other boy crossing behind him! :'( life is never going to be the same for anybody!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Aww, I feel so sorry for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

So sorry tb! The nerve of ignornt people?!


----------



## Almond Joy

My school gets out Mid-June, and we go back August 30th, so I'm getting all my stuff tomorrow. First year in HS, it should be fun, a bit nervous because our high school is awkwardly laid out.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I remember the first year in highschool I got lost a BUNCH haha.. but it gets easier!! promise.... and yea I got my stuff today.. and my school laptoppp!!! whoopp!


----------



## PaintMare

hollylovesbeau said:


> any tips on bucking??


Hiii everyone...I'm 17 lol 

What I have been taught is when the horse is bucking don't let them pull their head down. Your supposed to lean back and kind of pull their head up so its not stretched out near the ground. Thats supposed to make them stop bucking.


----------



## is a jew

Hi there i have a 15 year old qh and she is fast to me and would she be to old to join barrel raceing and pole bending or should i jest do one


----------



## barrelbeginner

Well If she has the right temperment and heart for it id say go for it..


----------



## barrelbeginner

Well if she is in good spirit health and heart and sound I would say go for it.. like in small comps and what not.. My friend is barrel racing her 21 year old qh mare..


----------



## barrelbeginner

opps sorry for the double.. well now triple post haha


----------



## Country Boy

Hey guys! Welcome newbie!


----------



## Wild Heart

is a jew said:


> Hi there i have a 15 year old qh and she is fast to me and would she be to old to join barrel raceing and pole bending or should i jest do one



I've done all sorts of western events on one of my lessons horses who was 28 years old. As long as they are sound and healthy I say go for it!


----------



## barrelbeginner

MOV031.mp4 video by sjsj_2009 - Photobucket

this is camo.. Ive trained her and had her since she was 2 weeks


----------



## Wild Heart

barrelbeginner said:


> http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy31/sjsj_2009/?action=view&current=MOV031.mp4this is camo.. Ive trained her and had her since she was 2 weeks


She's very flashy! 
Isn't at all worried about that tarp being around her. What a good girl.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Thanks Im hoping it will stay that way lol. she is only a year old and does better then my 7 year old and 5 yr old geldings haha


----------



## is a jew

Thanks I think i will she is the best horse for me!! She bucks wen any one else rides her. Is that a good thing or would it be a problem?


----------



## barrelbeginner

My boss has horses like that.. they either like you or they dont.. to me that's a bad thing.. and I would work on that.. ASAP.. but if you are the only one that rides her i guess... idk.. but just think about if someone else hurt themselves on your horse... they could sue..


----------



## TBrider

Hi I am a middle schooler who loves horses. I lease a Ottb and we pretty much do everything. I also ride western on a friend quarter horse. I hope to join pony club soon.


----------



## BarrelBunny

OMG you guyses!! (<-- lol not sure where that came from... :lol I have a JACKPOT tonight!!!! I'm super excited! It'll be my first real run on my boy!  :happydance: Butterflies are dancing around my belly... :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

YOU BETTER RECORD IT! OR ELSE!!!!muahahahahaha


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hahaha you sound like my best friend! ;D I will!! (Always do! It helps me learn.)  I SHOULD have it up sometime tonight.... I'll probably be running at 10ish. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Good luck BarrelBunny! Have fun!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thanks! && I'm sure that I will! :wink: The only thing that I'm worried about is the first barrel. My horse had a shouldering issue with that barrel. He's also already been to that arena and had a VERY traumatic experience there. He got so upset that he laid down in the trailer with his tack on.. I'm just worried that he's going to be anticipating me wailing on him, which I obviously never have and never will. Oh well. We'll have MANY more to go to after this one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

Uhhh. Dont hate me :wink: the video taper messed up... There was nothing to see anyway. I sat too early for the first, hit it, don't know what happened at the second, LOL!!, and he slipped around the third, but kept it up! :lol: oh well. We'll get it the next time. For now, we are gonna fix those problems!  i didn't do very well because my nerves got to me and they had the pattern set up funky. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Your grounded


----------



## BarrelBunny

Haha sorry, mom. :lol: Will you let me off of the hook if I promise that I won't do it again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Tough luck BarrelBunny! I was so nervous before my first w/t/c division I thought I was going to throw up. But it went away (for the most part) when I got in the arena. I'm sure you'll do better next time!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Eh, it's alright. You win some, you lose some. We'll do better next time.


----------



## barrelbeginner

G
r
o
u
n
d
e
d!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!


----------



## Country Boy

Why are you grounded?! Lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

barrel Bunny is grounded.. because she didnt tape her run last night.. so she is grounded until her next run..


----------



## BarrelBunny

hahaha sorry!! I told them to tape it, and I guess they tried to, but apparently I have picked technically challenged video tapers... smh. Oh well. I'm GROUNDED!!! :happydance:


----------



## barrelbeginner

mmhmm and dont forget it! your grounded from doing any type of work other then working with your horse.. HE MUST WIN!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I wish my mom was like that, lol! Will do, happily. :lol: Unfortunately, with him, it's just going to be more hauling because he's perfect at home. It's the nerves and the atmosphere that got to him. Once he calms down a little bit, then we'll be kickin' some butt!! This boy has potential to contend against Brittany Pozzi! (Seriously, he's beat her before! ...not sure what horse she was on, but he beat her, and won the whole thing! lol)


----------



## barrelbeginner

WHAT!!!?? reallly that is AWESOME!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Yeah, I know, right?? My jaw dropped when I heard that! lol!!  :happydance: That boy and I are going to go places!! :happydance:


----------



## Country Boy

What happened with your barrel race bunny?


----------



## QHriderKE

Hm. I'm super bored, so I'mma join in here. 

I'm not doing any riding right now, stupid knee surgery got in the way of that. -cries- BUT I still like to brag about my horses. 

My Squiggy wants to run barrels SO bad, buuuuut doesn't feel ready. Or I don't feel ready to push her. Or something like that.

She's a totally different style that Peanut. If you take Squiggy on barrels any faster than a walk, you have to be SO light with EVERYTHING. I'm talking practically dropping the reins when turning, or hardly touching them, and just feather light with the legs too. She's gonna be an automatic before she even lopes a full pattern.


----------



## BarrelBunny

QHriderKE said:


> Hm. I'm super bored, so I'mma join in here.
> 
> I'm not doing any riding right now, stupid knee surgery got in the way of that. -cries- BUT I still like to brag about my horses.
> 
> My Squiggy wants to run barrels SO bad, buuuuut doesn't feel ready. Or I don't feel ready to push her. Or something like that.
> 
> She's a totally different style that Peanut. If you take Squiggy on barrels any faster than a walk, you have to be SO light with EVERYTHING. I'm talking practically dropping the reins when turning, or hardly touching them, and just feather light with the legs too. She's gonna be an automatic before she even lopes a full pattern.
> 
> Slow Barrel Racing Work - YouTube


Squiggy sounds just like my mare, Roo! You CANNOT touch the reins when you are running her through the pattern. Leave her be and you'll place every time. Touch them and you'll be bowling for barrels. My gelding Big Daddy needs help finishing his turns and has to be driven as far into the barrel as you can possibly get him (it gives me a good workout! lol!)


----------



## Cinder

> This boy has potential to contend against Brittany Pozzi! (Seriously, he's beat her before! ...not sure what horse she was on, but he beat her, and won the whole thing! Lol)


This might sound dumb, but who is Brittany Pozzi?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Country Boy said:


> What happened with your barrel race bunny?


I let my nerves get to me. I was fine until I saw a lady that I used to work for (and she used to own Big D) and she told me that if he "takes the bit away" from me then the run is going to be horrible, but if he doesn't, then push him and it'll be amazing. This horse has NEVER "taken" the bit from me. Anyhoo, when my nerves got to me, it got Big D worked up, too. On top of that, the barrels were set up on the OTHER half of the arena. (If that makes any sense.) It was pretty much a MILE from the alley to the timer. The third barrel was right on the fence. :? Somebody's an idiot, lol. So, we went in there, I sat too soon, hit the first, but then the rest of the run was pretty amazing. Let's just say that the next time I will go OUT OF MY WAY to make sure that I don't see her before my run :lol: But, it's alright. We'll win some and we'll lose some. It'll only get better from here.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Cinder said:


> This might sound dumb, but who is Brittany Pozzi?


No, that's alright! She won the World Championship (barrel racing) twice (? I'm pretty sure it was only twice so far? Correct me if I'm wrong!) and (I think!) she's number one at the moment.


----------



## Wild Heart

QHriderKE said:


> She's a totally different style that Peanut. If you take Squiggy on barrels any faster than a walk, you have to be SO light with EVERYTHING. I'm talking practically dropping the reins when turning, or hardly touching them, and just feather light with the legs too. She's gonna be an automatic before she even lopes a full pattern.



Reminds me of my old lesson horse. He knew his job and if you interrupted him he became incredibly confused and would stop dead in his tracks. All you would have to do is sit deep in the saddle, he would take care of the rest.


----------



## Cinder

> No, that's alright! She won the World Championship (barrel racing) twice (? I'm pretty sure it was only twice so far? Correct me if I'm wrong!) and (I think!) she's number one at the moment.


Sounds like you guys are going to go places, keep us updated!



> Reminds me of my old lesson horse. He knew his job and if you interrupted him he became incredibly confused and would stop dead in his tracks. All you would have to do is sit deep in the saddle, he would take care of the rest.


What a cool horse


----------



## BarrelBunny

I sure hope so!!  && I definitely will! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

How'd we fall to the second page guys and gals?


----------



## shandasue

I was wondering the same thing country boy.
my last first day of highschool is tomorrow, im soo not ready for it, i hate school with a passion but i dont want it to end... theres going to be soo much crying tomorrow. who else is graduating this year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

I'll be a junior in highschool this year so I'll graduate next year! Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Almond Joy

I'll be a freshman this year- yayyyy! How many of you are planning on going to college?


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'm a Junior, too!!  I'm definitely going to college... where? I have NO idea... :shock:


----------



## Country Boy

I know where I want to go to college…


----------



## Cinder

I'll be a Sophomore this year. My parents gave me a lecture about how this is an important year...it's kind of scary. I'm definitely going to college, but I don't know where or what for. Have you guys decided what careers you want to have? I think several of you wanted to be vets, right?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Yep, definitely thinking equine vet. I also want to learn how to be a farrier so I can trim my own horses' feet. Eventually I want to be a Professional barrel racer, too... I have lots of big, big dreams, lol.


----------



## Almond Joy

I would like to be some sort of counselor or therapist- and also have therapeutic lessons available. I would love to be able to compete at a 2* event, or go to Rolex, heck maybe even the olympics!


----------



## barrelbeginner

im going into 10th grade.. IM GOING TO GO TO CSU for vet school and IM GOING TO BE a pro barrel racer.. lol I DONT HAVE dreams.. i have goals and a bunch of dreams like oging to the olypmics lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha almond i didnt realize you posted someting about the olympics to.. I dream I could read and spell better lol!


----------



## Alpha App

I'm a sophmore and I DON'T plan on going to college.

I'm REALLY hoping to intern or be a working student somewhere, then gradually move up to better-known eventing barns.


----------



## MethowHorses25

im gonna be a sophomore this year  i have NO idea what i wanna do though... probably college somewhere on the west coast!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Guys I feel old.

I'm a senior, and I'm almost done with all the high school messes and ready to start making NEW adult messes....:lol:

Oh I should add something. The four years of high school are the biggest change you've ever made in your life...I've changed my mind about my future about fifty times between now and freshman year....It's amazing to me to see what I was and now look at what I am, and knowing I'm still changing.


----------



## BarrelBunny

"Goals" is probably a better word than "dreams" to describe what I want to do, lol. Even if all else fails, I will be a professional barrel racer.


----------



## barrelbeginner

BarrelBunny said:


> "Goals" is probably a better word than "dreams" to describe what I want to do, lol. Even if all else fails, I will be a professional barrel racer.


 I agree! You have an AMzing horse under you! lol and your horse had an AmAzInG rider upon him!


----------



## BarrelBunny

barrelbeginner said:


> I agree! You have an AMzing horse under you! lol and your horse had an AmAzInG rider upon him!


Awh! That made me smile! Thanks!


----------



## barrelbeginner

The truth hurts huh lol


----------



## BarrelBunny

haha yup, it stings pretty bad! :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

lol well school starts tomorrow0_0 off to sleep


----------



## BarrelBunny

Oh, wow. Mine doesn't start until next Monday! Have fun! :wink:


----------



## Country Boy

Alpha app go to college!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

^^ My thoughts exactly!!! You should go to college and get a degree!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Same I agree. especially in this economy.. when its hard to get a job WITH one..


----------



## MissKingBoo

Hai guys! Excuse my greeting, I love typing it that way. I'm Nikki or MKB  I am 17 almost 18 aaand this is my first post on this forum! whoo! I feel like im intruding cuz you all have been posting together a lot longer than I. I was also stalkerish and read the whole thread, I feel like I semi-know you guys! I'm just gunna answer the questions that I found throughout the posts just for the HE- double hockeysticks(do you guys condone cussing?), hope it's alright 
1.I got into horses when I was 5 and wanted to be a cat. Someone asked me a question while I was walking on all fours so I was nodding and walking and they said I looked like a horse. I've loved them ever since and that's my only explanation I can come up with
2.My first and currently only horse is a Thoroughbred/Percheron gelding named Crescent. He's also my avatar. He is a 5yo PMU baby who is still learning new things and is beyond lazy
3. I just got both my jobs that are stable recently, so it has been my mom paying for him with me slowly working my way in over the past couple of months. When I can support myself with both jobs, I will be paying for him solely
4. BlueEyedPony: I don't know if you're still on the thread but me has depression 2, woo-hoo >.< and your TB filly you got is gorgeous, and I love her names!
5. My other sport is lifeguarding, hard to believe I know, but it is basicly a sport in itself(if you have ever guarded before you know what I mean. Also kayaking and swimming, not competitively though
6. TBstorm: Hope I spelled your name right, you have another NH girl Crescent is completely NH trained and we are continuing that as he learns more. Though my NH training isn't normal

Welp, I think that's all the questions, I apologize for the novel, I tend to write them on forums. Nice to meet you all and hopefully the thread doesn't die


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hey! Welcome to the forum, MissKingBoo!!


----------



## legyield768

Hello, welcome MissKingBoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Welcome MissKingBoo, we always like newcomers! The more the merrier .


----------



## barrelbeginner

WELCOME! lol


----------



## Horse racer

Yes! Alpha App, you NEED to go to college! I know adults who haven't gone to college and say it is the biggest regret of their life. Even of you don't want to go to college for long you should at least get a business, management, or associates degree. You never know where life gonna take you, and it's better to go to college now than when you're 40 or 50! 

I've heard tons of times that college is much more laid back than high school. Subjects may be a little harder, but the schedule is more laid back. I'm going to WSU (Washington State University) for and engineering degree!


----------



## tbstorm

Im a junior this year... whoo! and im haooy because i already have scolorship offers for swimming and soccer to a school in Alberta. (my dad asked me to research which schools i needed, then he called them up and got them to come out and watch me ) boo ya!


and yay we can like chit chat about NH or something  but yeh welcome MKB


----------



## BigStallion

i was born in a horse family and i LOVE LOVE LOVE horses!!!


----------



## Horse racer

Uhhgggg.....I know this is off topic but I hit a deer tonight with the car. I knew someday we would probably hit a deer because they're everywhere where I live. But I always thought it wouldn't be that big of a deal because I'm a big deer hunter. Usually when I see a deer I see a big red target, and have never had any mercy for the things. I shoot them without a second thought. But the way it hit was horrible! I can't get it off my mind! I was driving home from Wallowa Lake/Joseph Oregon tonight around 8 o'clock and this doe came out of NOWHERE and jumped from the woods right into the car and was sucked under the left front tire and it just went all over the road.....it was horrible. It shook me up BAD! The front bumber of the car was smashed and had deer hair all over it. Luckily no one was hurt and thank God it didn't come up and smash into the windshield, it could have killed me. People in my area have been killed by deer doing that. Also thank goodness I was in an SUV, who knows what it would have done to a small car. I can hardly look at my deer mounts tonight. And the ANOUTHER deer and her fawn ran out in front of me on the same road, luckily I had time to stop! Oh my gosh, it's been a long night! Sorry, I know it's off topic I just had to get that off my chest. I will still go hunting and be able to kill without remorse, but hitting the dumb thing is different! That thud it makes is sickening. Hope it never happens again. I don't feel sorry for the deer, it just shook me up!


----------



## Cinder

I'm sorry that happened to you Horse racer, thankfully you aren't hurt!


----------



## Horse racer

Cinder said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you Horse racer, thankfully you aren't hurt!


I know! It just came out at the perfect time, where it got far enough it was sucked under the time and not a front on collision, which would have sent it over into the windshield. I'm kinda laughing over it today......I just can't believe what happened! We were going about 60 mph and it came out so fast, that there wasn't even time to touch the brake or slow down. It's funny because the last time we were on that road we about put the vehicle in the ditch when a deer did the same thing, luckily we stopped before we hit it. Ugggggg......it's that thud and the sound of getting sucked under the tires is bad sound! :shock: haha oh, well it will probably happen again. All I know is that I will NEVER drive that road at night again!


----------



## barrelbeginner

That is scary!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Wow! That's pretty scary!! I'm glad you're okay! 

So, how have y'all and your horses been? I started school (blech!!) and haven't really had much time for anything else besides riding.. :lol: It's really weird at school because some kid goes by "Big Daddy" and that's my horses name! :shock: My Big D is better. :wink:


----------



## Cinder

I've been pretty good. Sadly, my lease ended since this month is September and I have school :/. I start school on the sixth.


----------



## BarrelBunny

:-( I'm sorry, Cinder! The very first thing that I said when mom woke me up to start school was: I can NOT wait for summer. lol :lol:


----------



## sommsama09

Hey guys, thought I'd join you. My name is Samantha, but I prefer to be called Sammi, Im 17,turning 18 on teh 16th December this year - sure a teen alright :wink:.I just got back into riding, taking lessons on the Thoroughbred (OTT!) in my avatar. His name is Pepe and he is 15.2hh. That picture is of our 3rd lesson. I have the best instrucor in the world - she is a great teacher and full of laughs and has a huge passion for horses. Pepe was a rescue from the track, apparently was skin and bones - I am so glad i get the priviliage of riding him in my lessons. I have been working voluntairly at a welsh pony/arabian stud, where i met my heart horse, Jess (in my horses) - but sadly she is never for sale :sad: even though I have offered to buy her twice and am going to ask again, as I would love to own ehr as she is just sitting around in the paddock.

Thats my intro :wink:
Oh and i have lessons every friday :grin: love 'em!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Maybe, you should see if her owners will let you ride her and what not? That way she gets exercised and you get you work with her and be with her:?


----------



## sommsama09

She went through a fence and tore through the liagements in her back legs so she cant be ridden, or shown. I only wish she was rideable but its too late now :sad:


----------



## barrelbeginner

ouchy..


----------



## sommsama09

Yeah, apparently the lady who owns her, only got to ride her once before the accident - luckily being taught by the last person who owned her (and apparently did campdrafting with her!) she was taught to hobble, so she didnt freak out and pull as much - but still did alot of damage, though i guess without that hobble training.. i wouldnt even like to think about how she might have ended... most likely being pts.


----------



## Cinder

Hey, Sammi! Sorry to hear about your heart horse .


----------



## sommsama09

Hi Cinder,

Thanks, shes still a great little mare, as any horse is no matter what :smile: 
Whats happening with everyone right now? Im stuck at school doing a 6 page assignment with a VERY non horsey teacher :roll:


----------



## Horse racer

sommsama09 said:


> Yeah, apparently the lady who owns her, only got to ride her once before the accident - luckily being taught by the last person who owned her (and apparently did campdrafting with her!) she was taught to hobble, so she didnt freak out and pull as much - but still did alot of damage, though i guess without that hobble training.. i wouldnt even like to think about how she might have ended... most likely being pts.


Yeah, thats sad thank goodness she wasn't pts.....and I know what y'all mean about school! It's the fourth day and I'm already sick of it, and ready for summer! I hate all my classes except for math. And I'm already sick of my friends.....They're all Nike wearin' jocks and *** holes, but they're my friends! Haha. They all critize me beacause I don't wear Hollister and I buy all my clothes from Cabela's, and make fun my Romeos! But I really don't care......and I'm ready for cross country to be over because I get to start western riding lessons! So excited! 

It sucks, I'm like only "country boy" or "horseman" in my school. There are a couple girls that are into horses, but I don't get to talk to them much.....


----------



## sommsama09

Move to aus, and come to my school then i will have someone to talk to, on second thoughts even i dont like my school as its full of posh people, who look down on me for loving animals - but hey they dont know what they are missing :wink: 

Im really glad she wasn't pts, i mean if she had to be and it was life or death, then yes, but shes very special to me :smile:


----------



## Cinder

> Whats happening with everyone right now? Im stuck at school doing a 6 page assignment with a VERY non horsey teacher :roll:


Thinking about the things I have to do tomorrow. Set my alarm clock...pick out an outfit...I'm already tired of school and it's not even the first day! :lol:



> Yeah, thats sad thank goodness she wasn't pts.....and I know what y'all mean about school! It's the fourth day and I'm already sick of it, and ready for summer! I hate all my classes except for math. And I'm already sick of my friends.....They're all Nike wearin' jocks and *** holes, but they're my friends! Haha. They all critize me beacause I don't wear Hollister and I buy all my clothes from Cabela's, and make fun my Romeos! But I really don't care......and I'm ready for cross country to be over because I get to start western riding lessons! So excited!
> 
> It sucks, I'm like only "country boy" or "horseman" in my school. There are a couple girls that are into horses, but I don't get to talk to them much.....


I'm sorry you hate almost all of your classes! Your friends kind of sound like jerks, why don't you try to meet some new people? 

One good thing about my school is that there's a "horse" club and several people who enjoy riding. However, the trail riding place we used to go to was shut down, so I don't know if we're going to be able to hold the club this year.


----------



## sommsama09

Haha im a couple weeks from term holidays thankfully! There is a Equestrian team here at my school, who also run a kind of "pat the pony" "pony club" for beginner young kids here. As i dont have my own horse I cant join the team though, which sucks, because i want to ride.


----------



## tbstorm

I havnt ridden in i dont know how long :'( like two weeks! and it was my first day of school... im trying to look at it as one day closer to Christmas break


----------



## Cinder

> I havnt ridden in I don't know how long :'( like two weeks!


That sucks, TB! Why haven't you ridden in two weeks?


----------



## Horse racer

sommsama09 said:


> but hey they dont know what they are missing :wink:


Exactly! haha I have fun just dreaming about horses! If I could pick one thing I want to be when I grow up, it's a cowboy.

Yes, my friends are jerks! Haha but they're just 'school friends' I hate hanging out with them. I do need to meet some more people.....but all the guy horseman in the valley are ********.....I can't stand ********. I need to hang out at the rodeo this year, I haven't been able to the last couple due to my parents since they aren't horse people.

And you guys are soooooo lucky you have horse clubs! I wish my school had a shooting club. My cousin's school has shooting as a sport! They're so lucky!!! If y'all dont know already, I'm a HUGE gun lover. If goes bang, I want it! And I'm really in to cowboy action shooting, but I haven't gone competitive yet....but hope to soon. I also want to get into mounted shooting competition when I get a horse. 

It's the perfect life! horses, guns, and cowboys!


----------



## BarrelBunny

We have a rodeo team at school.. that I can't participate in because I can't barrel race on Sundays.. :/ (says mom, because of church.) I DO run in two different associations, though.  (meaning about 2 races a month) I've actually been thinking a lot about learning to ride English, lately. The only problem with that is there aren't any reasonably close trainers in the area that I could take lessons from 2-3 times a week.. :-( I have always wanted to learn how to jump *correctly.* :lol: I CAN jump, but that doesn't mean it's gonna be pretty. :rofl: I could show you pictures, (if you really wanted to see them) but you'd probably all cringe, lol. :wink:


----------



## sommsama09

Hey Barrel :wink: don't think your pictures will make me cringe.. after my 3rd lesson of starting back riding, i had a horrible canter on a TB who decided to get going after imitating a Clydesdale for the lesson prior :rofl: Now if i had THAT on camera, showing my unreadiness and seat.. :wink: then you would ALL be scared :lol: Don't feel bad, you're trying, and so am I :smile:


----------



## Horse racer

BarrelBunny said:


> We have a rodeo team at school.. that I can't participate in because I can't barrel race on Sundays.. :/ (says mom, because of church.)


Haha, My mom won't let me have a job that works on Sundays, even of it is after church. So when I do a job interview, I have to tell my boss no Sundays....hope he takes it well!

Arrrrr......I'm so mad! Tonight is free night at the rodeo grounds and they're doing amatuer barrel racing......and I can't go!!! :-( I have to go to stupid spirit night at my school to "support" my cross country team. Arrrrr....stupid sports, they get in the way...haha


----------



## barrelbeginner

I WANT pictures!! NOWW!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ooookkkkk.... here goes nothing.. (Don't run away screaming :rofl

My previous mare. :lol: I wish I had more jumping on her. She was super silky and it took all I had to hang on!! This was my first attempt:








Second:








I can't find any of me jumping Doodles.. :? I'm gonna have to get some new ones on mah boy!  Buuut, here's me loping Doodles, bareback, with mah hands in the air. 








Aaaanddd, Annie. I love this picture. 








'Kay, I'm done. Someone else's turn!!!  (Doooon'tttt be shyyyy!!)


----------



## barrelbeginner

Awhh.. I love them all!!


----------



## QHriderKE

Are we sharing embarrassing jumping pics?


----------



## tbstorm

I havnt ridden because i havnt been allowed... my dad...


----------



## sommsama09

Wow :shock: i saved that last picture ages ago forgot whos it was, always loved that picture (also because it looks like my hearthorse) that picture is amazing, you should have it blown up and framed :grin:


----------



## Cinder

> I've actually been thinking a lot about learning to ride English, lately. The only problem with that is there aren't any reasonably close trainers in the area that I could take lessons from 2-3 times a week.. I have always wanted to learn how to jump *correctly.* I CAN jump, but that doesn't mean it's going to be pretty. I could show you pictures, (if you really wanted to see them) but you'd probably all cringe, lol.


Oh, you should! You don't have to take lessons 2-3 times a week, all you really need is once- at least to just start learning. It's hard to see how everything is from the pictures (not that you asked for a critique, lol!) but you look like you were having a lot of fun .


----------



## Horse racer

Wow, beautiful horses barrelbunny!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thanks everybody!  

I don't know who it was, but yes! We are showing embarrassing riding pictures now!! (well at least I did :wink: lol)

Cinder: I love critiques because I learn from them! (as long as they are constructive!!) I was having a lot of fun! I love the feeling of going over a jump on a horse! I don't want to pick up any baaad habits, which was why I said 2-3 times a week (at least for a few weeks).. but, then again, I have y'all to help me, too! :lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny

sommsama09 said:


> Wow :shock: i saved that last picture ages ago forgot whos it was, always loved that picture (also because it looks like my hearthorse) that picture is amazing, you should have it blown up and framed :grin:


Haha, awh! Thanks! I already do have it framed AND blown up :wink:


----------



## Horse racer

Won a battle tonight!!! Going to the rodeo Friday!!! Horses, bull riding, and barrel racing chicks! Yessssssss! 

My mom told me tonight why we haven't been going to the rodeo the last couple years. I can't remember exactly how it happened, but there was a horse running really fast and somehow it got a rope tangled in its front legs and flipped head first and broke its neck or back.....you could hear the snap in the bleachers and they had to put it down right there.....I completely forgot about that and how it sorta traumatized me. I remember I was sooo upset over it. I hate it when a horse die, it KILLS me inside. I think of its owner, and how awful that is. It's like loosing your best friend, or part of you. You poor your heart and soul into this creature......it makes me sad..... and usually I'm not a sensitive guy and emotions don't get the best of me. But when I see a horse, the this person's companion, die. It hits me hard, but I don't cry pffffff, men don't cry! Haha :lol:


----------



## Cinder

*Good news!*

Have fun at the rodeo, Horse racer!

I have good news, guys. My father has been taking a lot of overtime lately and he says that I can lease in October for sure and maybe November if the weather isn't horrible. 

I rode Holly in my lesson today, and I decided I'm going to lease her in October instead of Skippy. She's seven and more difficult to ride, and I think riding her will help me improve a lot. I'll always have a place in my heart for Skippy, though .


----------



## Horse racer

Cool, that's awesome Cinder! Glad everything's going good! That is good news!

And thanks, the rodeo was great! I'm going to be starting western riding lessons soon, so excited! I also figured out what I want to do and my goal is. I want to learn and compete in reining. I love the how responsive the horse is to their rider and how in tune and together they are. How they have to work together and the horse and rider become one. And how small signals make the horse respond and move in a beautiful and majestic way....sends chills down my spine just thinking about doing something that awesome on a horse! I would like to learn how to barrel race, but not competitively, I haven't seen many guys barrel racing......I probably just need to worry about starting lessons first.


----------



## BarrelBunny

That's awesome yall!!

Horse racer: where I live, its VERY common to see guys barrel race! Id say go for it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

BarrelBunny said:


> That's awesome yall!!
> 
> Horse racer: where I live, its VERY common to see guys barrel race! Id say go for it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/
> 
> Most of the guys here do bull riding and bronc riding......I don't know if I would really want to get on a raging bull.......:shock: haha Calf wrestling would be fun also!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im going to ride a bull. Its on my bucket list lol.. but barrel racing.. is a goal.. and calf wrestle that would be a nice one to try out as well..


----------



## Horse racer

I want do barrel racing cuz its the easiest thing ever! 
Kidding kidding! I know how hard it is! 

People will say to me, shooting isn't a sport! It's so easy, all you have to do is point and gun at a circle! And I'm like uhhhhh....no! It's harder than you think! Long distance you have to worry about elevation, wind, temperature, the twist of the bullet, how you squeeze the trigger, how you take the recoil, scope adjustments, all these little things add up. Same with pistol shooting, if you don't have the right amount of grip, it will offset your bullet by more than you think. Also how you hold the trigger. I work on and exercise my grip a lot just to get strong grip on the firearm. And shooting revolvers and auto pistols are both totally different. When shooting a revolver you have to have a looser grip and let the gun slip a little, but with the auto you need to grip it well. So easy? I don't think so.....

Same with riding, takes more muscle than ya think!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I would LOVE to ride a bull!  it looks like SO much fun!! As soon as my project horse is sold, ($2500 in my pocket!! yeah buddy!! :lol I get to take English riding lessons!! :happydance: that makes me *SUPER* happy!! :happydance: :happydance: Now, I need to look for an instructor... :shock: (<-- my eyeballs are peeled, lol) I decided that I want to take one lesson and see how I like it, and if I really like it, then I will go ahead and get lessons. That way at least I will have a general idea of how to get more involved...


----------



## Horse racer

That'll be fun! I don't know if I'd ever take English I'm more of a western and western only. Haha :lol:

I have to ask barrelbunny, did you take your avatar picture yourself and is that your horse? I really like that picture! 

Maybe I'll ride a bull someday........I love my life too much right now to risk it! LOL :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

right^^ I think its risky but at some put I want to try it.. and I cant wait till next summer!! camo will be turning 2!!!!!!!


----------



## Horse racer

That's a cool name! I love it! I want to name my horse buck (short for Buckley) 

I'm sooooo excited! My cousins' mom talked to me today about horses and lessons and stuff, apperently she does a lot of speaking and training on how to make your horse soft and I never knew that, but anyway she's going to take me to a horse clinic tomorrow night about western reining and there will be some of the top reining trainers where I live and she's going to introduce me to trainers and people that would be interested leasing their horses to me! She even said she'd let me ride her horse sometimes!!! 

Sooooooooooo excited!!! I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight! :happydance:

I finally can ride now! :happydance:


----------



## Samstead

Has anybody seen the pictures of the Hickstead statue? It's amazing! Eric looked so happy staining in front of it.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Horse racer said:


> That'll be fun! I don't know if I'd ever take English I'm more of a western and western only. Haha :lol:
> 
> I have to ask barrelbunny, did you take your avatar picture yourself and is that your horse? I really like that picture!
> 
> Maybe I'll ride a bull someday........I love my life too much right now to risk it! LOL :lol:


I used to be western and western only, but that changed somewhere between then and now... :lol: Yes, I did take that picture, and yep, that's my baby boy! Thanks!


----------



## Horse racer

I would love to have that picture as a poster in my room! *in a not so weird way* I love my room! It looks like and is decorated like a cabin. My parents bought me a big blow up of this picture, framed with barn wood.










And......

:happydance: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :happydance:

The clinic tonight was AWESOME!!! I get to start taking lessons tomorrow! And then.....I get to go watch steer roping Wednesday AND ride AGAIN!!!! :happydance:

But here's the best part! The lessons are FREE! The lady there wanted me to ride, so she said she'd let me ride her horse and give me some lessons! 

BEST WEEK EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and I also was told I could be hooked up with a job at the stable!


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ your so lucky!!


----------



## Horse racer

Well, I couldn't ride today.....my friend had something come up......and on top of that my cross-country coach is making go to a race tommorow, that I wasn't supposed to go to in the first place!!! So I can't ride tommorow or watch steer roping!!!!! X( 

Kids, this is anouther reason why you should play sports! haha lol :lol: I only do it to stay in shape and for a P.E. credit. But, at least I'm pretty fast when it comes to running! :wink: not to brag but my mile time is 5:40...haha but I'd rather ride than race!


----------



## barrelbeginner

my mile is 9 minutes lol


----------



## Horse racer

That's not bad! Sub-10 minutes! There are people who walk the races and have a 15 minute mile! Lol :lol: but uhhhggg....it's a 3 mile race.... (<---sweating) haha

So.....I'm just curious. What's yalls favorite kinda music and artists.

I'll go first LOVE country (which I'll assume all y'all like) but I like Johnny Cash, Bon Jovi, Zach Brown Band, Allen Jackson, Brad Paisley, and......might think this one is kinda weird.....Alison Krauss and Union Station.

So come on don't be shy!


----------



## Cinder

I also enjoy country, but I don't pay much attention to the artists I listen to. I did go to an Eric Church concert during the summer, that was so much fun! I would definitely go to one of his concerts again. 

Good luck on your race! I run, but I'm not fast. I think my miles are like ten minutes, maybe a little over.


----------



## Horse racer

Thanks! The race went great! I got 15th out of 50! but I'm not a big fan of running and after high school. I don't care if I ever race or run for "fun" ever again :wink:


----------



## MissKingBoo

Omigosh Horse racer! 5 MINUTES?! I'm forever jealous! The last true mile I ran was 17 minutes *ashamed face* But congrats on your place! Yay! My kinda music is... out there. I like screamo and heavy metal, a little bit on stuff on the radio. But my weird favorite would have to be instrumentals of just plain songs you hear on the radio, but pretty much any song in general, preferably with strings


----------



## Horse racer

haha, I'll trade you mile times! It'll give me an excuse to not do cross country! haha, more time for riding!!!!!  I've never really gotten into sports in my life, I have no desire for them.(except the one that involve horses) :wink: I just "do" them for P.E. credits because my P.E. teacher HATES me. I'm not going to do baseball this year because I'm going to get a job. But like I said, more time for riding!!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Congrats Horse racer!! ...my mile is a little over 8 minutes... :lol: what can I say? I'm a fat kid!! :rofl: I listen to pretty much everything, except screamo and music in different languages that I have no idea what they are saying.. :lol: I think my favorites are country and hip hop/pop.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Same with me.. I like country and Hiphop kinda stuff for the most part


----------



## Horse racer

BarrelBunny said:


> Congrats Horse racer!! ...my mile is a little over 8 minutes... :lol: what can I say? I'm a fat kid!! :rofl: I listen to pretty much everything, except screamo and music in different languages that I have no idea what they are saying.. :lol: I think my favorites are country and hip hop/pop.


From the "embarrasing jumping" photos you posted, it doesn't look like your fat!  Besides that doesn't matter, the real reason I run faster is because I'm a boy. And everyone knows boys are better! just kidding, just kidding! Probably shouldn't say that on a forum dominated by girls! lol :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm not the average... "Cowboy" XD.... I'm a guy, I ride english, and I hate country, I love hiphop and pop and all that stuff tho


----------



## Horse racer

Oh, we'll make you love country! Even if we have to kidnapp you and tie you down! Lol JK :lol:

Everyone at my school calls me cowboy and talks in a hick accent when they speak to me.They know I don't care, and they just do it to mess with me not make fun of me. But I'm like I'm not a hick!!!! There's a BIG difference between a hick and a cowboy!!!! Haha


----------



## BarrelBunny

Horse racer said:


> From the "embarrasing jumping" photos you posted, it doesn't look like your fat!  Besides that doesn't matter, the real reason I run faster is because I'm a boy. And everyone knows boys are better! just kidding, just kidding! Probably shouldn't say that on a forum dominated by girls! lol :lol:


Haha, I know that I'm not fat, but I call myself a "fat kid," meaning I LOVE eating and I'm SUPER lazy! :rofl: (Technically speaking, I probably SHOULD be fat because I eat more than I work out... :shock: lol, I guess I'm just currently defying logic. :rofl


----------



## Horse racer

BarrelBunny said:


> Haha, I know that I'm not fat, but I call myself a "fat kid," meaning I LOVE eating and I'm SUPER lazy! :rofl: (Technically speaking, I probably SHOULD be fat because I eat more than I work out... :shock: lol, I guess I'm just currently defying logic. :rofl


Then I'm fat too! Lol :lol: I eat 24/7 I'm CONSTANTLY hungry. And probably watch a little too much TV....

Ok, now favorite movie......mine are Crossfire Trails, The Quick and the Dead, Tombstone, Secretariat, and Trains Planes and Automobiles. I could name a few more haha oh, and War Horse! Any westerns or movies with horses I LOVE.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I second Secretariat! Really, I love anything with horses in it!  I think my favorite movie without horses has to be The Proposal! :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

I actually don't like movies. I don't have a long enough attention span so I usually end up leaving, or doing something else.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ok, so I took Big Daddy out today and jumped over a log in the pasture a couple of times..  I had A LOT of fun!! && I *CAN'T* wait to start riding English! :happydance: Anyhoo, here are a few pictures... 

Jump, fat boy! :rofl: he bounces. :rofl:








My loooong hair! :shock:








Slowwww down!!! (Can you tell that he liked it?? lol)








:happydance:








'Kay, I'm good. I just wanted to show y'all. :happydance: It was fun.


----------



## barrelbeginner

thats cool haha.. I wish that I had logs to jjujmp over muahaha


----------



## Horse racer

Sweet pics BarrelBunny! Who took the pics? They're awesome shots! The only thing about english I like is the jumping. Other than that I'm all western! I want a horse so bad so I can compete!!!!!!! Especially in Cowboy Mounted Shooting! It's like barrel racing but WITH GUNS!!! haha. 

Got some new riding boots this weekend, and they're sweeeeeeet!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thanks!! && I did  I take a video (set it up somewhere) then take screen shots of the video and then edit the screen shots.


----------



## Horse racer

Ok, holy crap! How the heck do you take these awesome pics?!? Your new avatar is amazing! (I say with jelousy) haha :rofl: Do you use an expensive camara?


----------



## Almond Joy

Is anyone here into photography? I have a canon Rebel t2i (Just got it today!!!!)


----------



## AlaskaCG

I started riding in 2011 when I moved to a new town and I had known I was gonna start riding when I moved,I'd been studying for four years now maybe? Well my friend owned a pregnant mare and a rescue gelding so they helped me with riding.Then I got my own mare that turned out to be the creakiest,spookiest,yet most loyal horse I've ever met.She's all better now though:] I've learned so much though in this year,I don't like saying when I started cause then everyone thinks:Oh she's just a young beginner. 
Which I am:3 So nothing lost in that statement!


----------



## Horse racer

AlaskaCG said:


> I started riding in 2011 when I moved to a new town and I had known I was gonna start riding when I moved,I'd been studying for four years now maybe? Well my friend owned a pregnant mare and a rescue gelding so they helped me with riding.Then I got my own mare that turned out to be the creakiest,spookiest,yet most loyal horse I've ever met.She's all better now though:] I've learned so much though in this year,I don't like saying when I started cause then everyone thinks:Oh she's just a young beginner.
> Which I am:3 So nothing lost in that statement!


Haha, no one will think that!  I'm more of a beginner than you are, I've only been into horses for 2 years, and have only been riding "the right way" for a couple months....So no big deal!


----------



## barrelbeginner

thanks to someone showing me how to do screen shots I must share

LOL im a newbie... when it comes to barrels.. for the most part.. never had a lesson in anything.. my whole life.. this is how far me and Sunny are right now


----------



## BarrelBunny

barrelbeginner: Haha, yay! You figured out the screen shots!  btw, your horse is GORGEOUS!! (have I told you that yet?? :shock: lol

Horse racer: I take a video, then take screen shots, then edit the pictures.  ...meaning the actual pictures are HIDEOUS! Then I edit them.. :lol: but, thanks!! ..I use my iPod to take them, if that counts as an expensive camera. :rofl: I LOVE photography, though! I want to get a BIG camera!!  (and I probably will for Christmas!!!!! - my grandpa is a photographer.. )

On a side note: if any of y'all want me to edit a pic for ya, then I can!


----------



## barrelbeginner

lol thanks girl! your horse is toooo!! haha.. I think he is getting better!!( my horse) your horse is already too good haha


----------



## BarrelBunny

You're welcome! That's good that he's getting better!  Maybe one day we'll have to race each other! && yeah, just a little bit.. :lol: he's a bit of an overachiever. :rofl:


----------



## barrelbeginner

ya no.. id never race you.. it wouldnt be a race.. more of a GOOOD horse vs.. a good.. horse.. LOL..


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hahaha The beauty of the sport is that it's not just about the horses! I'd probably screw my run up (probably by pulling my horse over one of the barrels or lose one of my stirrups or something) and you'd be out there riding your horse like a boss.. That's just my luck, LOL.


----------



## barrelbeginner

LOL.. haha will you look at my other thread.. also.. I have a video of him on 1 and 2 barrel.. cant see third lol.. my other thread in in the barrel racing.. called Hows he looking thanks if you do lol


----------



## BarrelBunny

I didn't see the video, but in the pictures it almost looked like he was shouldering.. I wasn't sure though, so I didn't say anything. :embarrassed: I'll take a look at the videos  You'll probably have better luck if DrumRunner or SorrelHorse or someone looks at them


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ya im uploading the video right now. LOL.. what is shouldering?? IF he was doing it.. how do i fix it??


----------



## BarrelBunny

Shouldering is when they drop their shoulders into the barrel.. Not sure how else to explain it, but here's a video, lol:





I like Fallon Taylor a lot, too:





Here's an exercise that I ALWAYS do, even if my horse doesn't shoulder the barrels:





I hope that helps!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Now that I look a little bit more, it almost looks like he's on his front end instead of his back end... Just know that I am NO expert and am probably wrong! <br />
<font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font>


----------



## sommsama09

Yep im into photography :smile: Just got a Cannon SX130, stashed away for my birthday.. :grin: Can't wait to take some pictures with it, I wanted this one because I take pictures at school in my Photography class, and I liked the camera. :wink:


----------



## Almond Joy

sommsama09 said:


> Yep im into photography :smile: Just got a Cannon SX130, stashed away for my birthday.. :grin: Can't wait to take some pictures with it, I wanted this one because I take pictures at school in my Photography class, and I liked the camera. :wink:


I'm thinking about doing a photography class next year, since you have to be a sophomore to take the class.

What settings are good for a bright sunny day in the outdoor arena? I was thinking something like 1/200 for shutter speed, and for ISO something like 200?


----------



## sommsama09

I can't really help you there Almond :lol: This is my first non point and shoot camera... So i am bound to do some mistake photos.. hopefully someone else can help us with your questions. :smile:


----------



## barrelbeginner

I wish I could get a nice camera lol.. but I just have like a camera/recorder type deal-o


----------



## barrelbeginner

I really like this one ive had alot of free time today LOL:lol:


----------



## Horse racer

I like that quote!!! Practiced my cowboy mounted shooting today...I can draw and aim in 0.36 seconds!!! Thats a new record! haha we'll see how fast I can draw with my new SASS approved holster! 

I would like to learn to take pictures! but I'm sorry AlmondJoy but what you wrote is just jiberish to me :rofl: a shutter what and a ISO thinging??? All I know how to do is point focus and press the button! :rofl:


----------



## Almond Joy

Horse racer said:


> I like that quote!!! Practiced my cowboy mounted shooting today...I can draw and aim in 0.36 seconds!!! Thats a new record! haha we'll see how fast I can draw with my new SASS approved holster!
> 
> I would like to learn to take pictures! but I'm sorry AlmondJoy but what you wrote is just jiberish to me :rofl: a shutter what and a ISO thinging??? All I know how to do is point focus and press the button! :rofl:


Some of the other stuff is even worst, those are just the basics! This whole camera is just jibberish to me


----------



## Jessahorselover

Hi everyone, My grandma used to own horses, when I came to live with her and my grandpa ( they adopted me) I told them how much I loved horses and wanted to ride they provided me with ridding lessons then surprised me at Christmas with my best present ever, my first horse Toby.


----------



## Jessahorselover

That was amost 3 years ago I am now 16.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Jessa, Toby is gorgeous!! I love his markings. Just the right amount of white!


----------



## Jessahorselover

Than you


----------



## Horse racer

Welcome! That is a nice lookin horse! Haha, that would definitly be my favorite Christmas gift!!!


----------



## Cinder

Welcome! Toby is very cute!


----------



## Horse racer

Holy crap!!! So I thought 0.36 seconds was a good quick draw time........but i was WRONG! (Not really experienced in quick draws, but want to go to competition!) The average quick draw time is 0.2-0.25 seconds! And that's not with shooting, just drawing and aiming! I have work some to do! Plus learning to aim from the hip, which I already sorta know how to do. And firing off a shot in about 0.03 seconds! But I also have to take in account that the barrel of my revolver is 7 1/2" which is a beast, but more accurate. I think I'll be making a trip to the gunshop and buying myself a Colt SAA in a 5 1/2" barrel soon....haha

Do any of yall kow how to play the guitar?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Nope, I don't know how to play the guitar, buuut, I play the flute and piano


----------



## Cinder

No guitar, used to play the viola but quit when playing without being able to write down the notes first became too hard. I learned how to read music in chorus about a year or two later :/.


----------



## Horse racer

Thats cool, My mom made me take piano lessons for 8 years!!!! It was a loooooong 8 years! But I love to play the guitar, acoustic only. No electric. I basically know how to play every Johnny Cash song...haha :lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny

I sold my horse today!!! I will miss her terribly, buuut, now I have LOTS of money in my pocket, meaning: LESSONS!!!!!! ...there's just one problem with that: I CAN'T find a trainer in my area!!!!!! :-( soooo, if you are super bored and want to help a sista out, message me for details!


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

Hey guys
Who on here does 4-H? What do ya do??
I do mostly all western classes 
(Ranch Horse.. Trail... Gaming.. Western Equitation...etc)


----------



## BarrelBunny

I don't do 4-H. I run (barrel race, obviously, lol) with WrapN3 & BBRA & NBHA


----------



## Cinder

No 4H close enough to my area. I ride English and right now I'm not sure what I do, lol. I jump! Not sure if I'm going to go into jumpers or hunter over fences though.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Is anyone else having issues with the forum not displaying properly? It's very intermittent, sometimes it has all its colours and images and other times it's white with yellow borders and no images will load.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I am, too, BEP. :? it's kind of frustrating..


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh good so it's not my computer being annoying. hahahaha it does this now and then on other sites.

...but usually if it's doing it on one site it's doing it everywhere, and at the moment it's just HF.


----------



## BarrelBunny

haha, nope! Definitely HF & not your computer.. this time.. :lol:


----------



## Cinder

Yeah, that's happening to me, too.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well here's hoping it doesn't last long! Seems to be very specific threads doing it, too, not all of them...


----------



## barrelbeginner

thats wierd! First time happened to me was when I was reading this thread! about the problem.. its anoyying!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yep this thread is one of them for me...


----------



## barrelbeginner

okay so it was working for me.. ON ONE THREAD.. bu as soon as I left none of the others were normal lol.. hjopefuly they get it fixed soon!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

It does that to me to, works then decides just to kill itself again..

Everything is so much more frustrating at 2 in the morning...


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol yes, yes it is! Same for me, too... this thread is dreadful and will not work no matter what, and it screws up every other thread I have open in my other tabs when I have any thread open that doesn't like me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I swear, mine was working perfectly - until I opened a thread and someone was saying how there's wasn't working. It went something like that. 

Fellow horse forum member: OMG, MY FORUM ISNT WORKING. *Sad face* .

*Chingaz feeling old and grumpy at two am* 

Chingaz (thinking): Hahahahah. Sucks to be you.

*Opens new thread, has same issue* 

Karma.


----------



## barrelbeginner

*hits like button on Chingaz* haha.. Same exact thing here. I was like.. HAHA sucker.. then BAM not working for me.. gee

- I guess all of this is big fat Karma.. slapping our COMPUTER in the face! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol, it got you good! 

No images are working for me, except avatars. It's really annoying!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I know.. your avatars are working.. but nothing else.. like it shows that one thing the little square for some thingys// and then something that looks like a graph kinda.. like a pole? ya know?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'm going to put it out there, because I am really weird - I like the font though. Dunno why...

I think its the drugs they have given me for pain relief. I'm going crazy. But we'd aleady established that...


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah me too, I like fonts with serifs  (that's those little pointy bits at the ends of the letters)


----------



## barrelbeginner

its the same fonts for me I believe. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm getting, I think, Times New Roman. Not sure exactly.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Yup.

Times New Roman. It just looks so much, neater? I'm so weird that I changed my font on my BlackBerry to it. Cause I'm that lame.


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaha I don't know that "neater" is how I would describe it, but I definitely prefer the look. I wish I could use TNR on my Samsung...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

We are actually weird. 

Why can't you use it on your Samsung? That's so lame :/ its cause my BlackBerry likes to be indie..


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahahahahaha yes we are. You should be in western australia. It would be fun to have you at my 18th. Despite the feet and all that.

And yes, yes it is. And it's because my Samsung doesn't have it as an option


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

Ugh the forum is being weird for me too! :/
-.-


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Silly Samsung. LOL, it would be amusing! Except I would not be eighteen  teary face. When is your eighteenth?? What are your plans?

I could fully rock it around with stitches in my feet all night.

--

Northwest Cowgirl, Hi! Someone new to talk to, since its now past three thirty am and I still happen to be awake :/


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaha, my 18th, the actual party is a daytime party on the saturday after my birthday - which is the 3rd. Not long now!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I shall write an awesome message on your FaceBook for your birthday then.

Mmmr, my friend is supposed to drop by at nine tomorrow morning. That seems so early right now


----------



## Livi13

Hey guys! Glad there is a thread for us teens to talk  
Do you guys have experiences of not being able to work or even volunteer somewhere involving horses because you are too young? I really need some volunteer hours for school, but everywhere I look, the volunteers need to be either 16 or 18. Grrrr


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Livil3 - Nope, but I do have to have insurance stuff signed. I'm doing work at the vet (in small animal & equine) and the amount of insurance papers was crazy.

Btw, noticed your kinda new. Hi! I'm Maddie - I spend way too much time on the Forum. You'll hear about my horse sometime soon, his kinda loved. Cause he's cool and jumps big things!  Where are you from?


----------



## Livi13

Hey! I am from the the great US of A


----------



## blue eyed pony

-sits on Chingaz- I wish you weren't on the other side of the country  actually you wouldn't be, if I'd stayed over in Newcastle... you'd just be a short flight away, and maybe a bit of driving?

I so should have stayed in Newy.

Hi Livil, and welcome  I haven't come across the issue of age getting in the way, but then, I haven't been seriously looking into working with horses for all that long, and I'm very nearly 18, so age won't be an issue for much longer anyway.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Maybe its an Australia thing? We just don't care about legal stuff.

*blue eyed ... Why the hell is your username so long? Just move to Brisbane. Or at least come visit..

Livi, what type of riding do you do? Have your own po-he-ne-s?


----------



## Livi13

I do mainly English.- Jumping and trail riding. I used to have a horse. She was a beautiful palomino quater horse. I didn't have her for very long though- there was a young girl who leased her before I owned her and her mother died of cancer. The father of the girl asked if I would sell the horse to him( you know, to help the girl with the loss of her mother, so I did.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

That's really sweet of you.

Do you take lessons now? 

I mainly event/jump, but also do some stock work when necessary. Which always gives all of the workers a good laugh, when my fancy dressage pony is worried about getting his feet dirty


----------



## blue eyed pony

Chingaz, just call me blue  or bep, either way. And I'm not moving to Brizzie, because I've always said there is no way I will have horses in QLD because of Hendra. We don't have Hendra here in the West.

Australia is definitely a lot less sue-happy than the USA, but we do still have the nutjobs who will file a suit for something that's THEIR fault.

Livi, that's really nice of you. I can't say I would do that. I'm too selfish I guess.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I love my horse too much, I've had him for to long now & been through way to much for him.

I could also call you by your real name, but I'm not sure if you want that said on the forum - lol. Plus, no one would know who I'm talking about. Oh yes, Hendra. I'm doing a ten minute oral presentation on it for school. What a great subject..


----------



## blue eyed pony

That's what the transport trucks are for 

Nope, don't want my real name thrown around the forum. Blue or BEP is shorter anyway 

Hendra is one thing I'm darn glad we don't have... even though the flying foxes are adorable and I kinda wish we had more bats in the area, I'm glad we don't have Hendra, and I'm glad we don't have that many bats because with very few bats we have almost no chance of it spreading to our area. Plus we don't have the bats that carry it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thought so  I think everyone knows that I'm Maddie by now...

Bats are kinda cute.

Its 5.30 am here, and I've spent all night awake talking to you -.- ehhh.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Bats are adorable. I want a pet bat. But then again, I like all sorts of strange things. I used to have pet rats, and want to get back to having them. I want a snake, and I want a tarantula, and I want a scorpion. I caught a mouse in a cereal box the other day and couldn't bring myself to kill it... and kept going SQUEEEEE IT'S SO CUTE hahahaha

Go to sleep and pretend you weren't up all night  that's what I do!


----------



## Cinder

Livil, I have run into that issue before!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Bats have so many diseases.

Eh. Six am now. Family is waking up, I'm considering going to sleep and sleeping all day..


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh I know, Maddie, but they're SOOOOOO cute! (rats carry diseases too and that didn't stop me! hahaha)

edit; and you should. I'm going to fall asleep at my keyboard if I'm not careful... 4am... wonderful...


----------



## Horse racer

I got my SASS holster for my birthday!!!!! :happydance: I kinda started goofing off for the photos haha. Sorry they're so small. Thought i'd also put on some pics of my rifle, I inherited from my great grandpa who used it on his cattle ranch. It's an original 1894 Winchester .32 Special.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I hate having this school computer lol ^^ I cant see those pictures! but tha must be exciting!


----------



## Cinder

I can't see the pictures, either! And this is my home computer.


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh lol.. and I was blaming my computer. hhaha..


----------



## Horse racer

I HATE school computers! When I want to look up stuff like guns ALL the images on google are blocked because they're 'weapons' :-| Thank goodness this website isn't blocked because they usually block forums.....and school is the only way I can get on the computer because I've been grounded....for 2 weeks....sucks LOL :lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny

I START ENGLISH RIDING LESSONS THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm *SO* excited!!! The best part is, my instructor is a barrel racer, too!!


----------



## ParaIndy

Cool, BarrelBunny! How exciting!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Best of both worlds BarrelBunny! haha.. Horse Racer:: why you been grounded??


----------



## Horse racer

Well......My dad started nagging me about getting my drivers license, while we were eating in a restraunt. And I got mad and told him I could do anything about it and it was his fault because he is the one who has to schedule my drive test. Then my uncle comes to eat lunch with us and my dad shows him a picture of a truck he wants to buy me. Then my uncle asks how I like the truck and I just said it was cool. Then he starts nagging me about how when he was a kid how he'd be so excited if his dad offered to buy him a truck and then went on about how he had to work a job for his truck and save his money and blah blah blah and chewing me out how I should be excited and happy my dad was wanting to my me my own tuck. And I was like, I haven't EVEN SEEN the truck yet I have no idea what it looks like!!!! How can I be excited. So now i'm ****ed and sick of the nagging! Then my mom starts in about all this crap i have to do to turn in my P.E. credit form for cross country and nagging about how if I wait to long and won't have time and I need to do this and that and this and that and nag nag nag!!!!!!! So while she was nagging I grabbed my plastic cup I was drinking out of and slammed it down on the table crushing it, and yelled ENOUGH!!! I'M SICK OF YOU NAGGING ME NOW SHUT UP!!!! Really loud in the middle of a restraunt and everyone lookedm, and I feel bad because I completely lost it....tommorow's my last day so it's all good now. I need to control my anger..hahaha it might sound stupid, but in my shoes I was ****ED. LOL :lol:


----------



## Horse racer

Let me also add that I just got done with cross country practice and running 4 mile and was TIRED. And I don't usually tell my mom to shut up, so I WAYYYYY over stepped my boundries. Hope I don't sound like a brat.....hahaha


----------



## Cinder

Well, no offense, but you do sound kind of ungrateful. It doesn't matter to me that you haven't seen the truck yet, you should be grateful and excited. There is no way my parents would even think of buying me a car, never mind a truck, before I got my driver's license! I probably won't get a car until I get a job- and it will still be a junker. So that's just some extra perspective, but I get that people get tired and irritated.


----------



## Almond Joy

Yesterday, I had my lesson. It was going ok, and then I had my first fall! We were working on the lunge line- Which I suck at and hate. (My first riding lessons were in a field on a dead broke mare, and riding western. These are english lessons, so I need to learn everything CORRECTLY.) We were working on my canter, and my walk to canter transitions, and as we were cantering around, I started leaning to the outside. (I was concentrating on using my thighs) Once, I did that, the saddle started slipping, and I was like "Oh well!" and I kinda flung myself off. I was fine,w e got back on and went right back to cantering like nothing happened. I can't wait until I'm off of the EVIL lunge line. I fell on my side, and ate a bit of dirt, but other than a scraped up elbow I was good!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I have a jeep cherokee its lifted and blue I love it haha! my dad bought it FOR me.. (he is a car dealer) and HE WONT LET ME GET MY PERMIT.. its so irritating..


----------



## Horse racer

Well, I like the truck I drive now. it's a 2004 Ford f150. And my dad has been talking about getting me a truck for YEARS and I'm kinda to the point where I'll believe it when I see it. And after years of talking about it, I just don't get real excited. The f150 is my dads and he said he'll give it to me because he wants to buy a new truck. I'm excited about that! But, I'm not ungrateful. I still appriciate it, and am grateful my dad wants to buy me a truck.


----------



## Jessahorselover

Thank you, Toby does have good markings and a great spirit.


----------



## Horse racer

Anyone on here have a blue roan? I've just recently fell in love with blue roans. A girl I know has a roan and he is soooo spunky and has a lot of spirit, I love him! Are roans a more spirited horse and are they usually spunky and smart? Don't know much about them, but I love their look, and I like my friend's roan's attitude.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I dont think that attitude has to do wih color personally. But I love roans. My neighbor has one roan( my boss actaully) that is blue roan during the winter.. and the palimino like in the summer.. with black legs and butt.. but the middle of her is still pali.. anyone know what I mean?


----------



## Horse racer

Jessahorselover said:


> Thank you, Toby does have good markings and a great spirit.


BEAUTIFUL horse!


----------



## MissKingBoo

Omigosh I'm like... 5 pages late? I should really work on checking this everyday when I'm not working or at skool xD But i did wanna comment on BEP's thing, I LOVE BATS TOO!!! I've wanted a pet fruit bat ever since I was 12  And I had 14 ratties at one point(RIP babies) and when my friend and I get an apartment we're gunna get them again. And a snake, and bring her rabbit! Haha sorry I'm excited^_^ Almond Joy! I'm into photography too! I had a Nikon D60... Then a homeless guy who helped me break into my car 'accidentally' stole it, so now I'm back to my crappy PNS, but I've gotten some goooood pics with it! And I wasnt very good with the nikon anyway... Even though I wanna be a pro photographer, whenever I try to work with ISO and Shutter Speed and White Balance, my pics turned out noisy, unless I was using A. Super SLR genius RIGHT HEEEREEE! =P

Livi13(?) yeah i have had that problem actually... gotta love these states of the 'free' huh? I really don't want to discourage you, but it's nearly impossible to find an animal place to volunteer at under 18, let alone 16. I got lucky and found an equine sanctuary where I volunteered for 2 years, but that was a fluke and is sooo rare. I wish you the best of luck! If you're in Washington I can/ could recommend you some places

Horse racer! Ur a guy, in the horse world! I loves you! And I am completely jealous that you can play guitar. I want to learn guitar and piano, not only are they beautiful, but they're the only instruments you can play while singing(not that I can sing) without looking like an idiot. Yeah... Playing violin while singing doesn't work too well. And you can't really sing while playing saxophone... hmm... Maybe we should work on that?!

I also wanted to mention how PSYCHED i am! Sorry I don't have many people in my life who get horses. Anyway, I have been obsessed with the Akhal- Teke breed for about... 8 years? So being the genius teen I am, I decided instead of doing a small splurge when I turn 18 on A- A nikon d700(or D500) B- A brand new dressage saddle from my work(frank baines!) or C- A downpayment on a nice car(mazda, Audi, Acura anyone?) I decided on D- Another horse, an Akhal- Teke! I got in touch with a breeder here in Washington, and she approved me to buy one of her geldings^_^ I'm just a little excited... And I'm not being stupid though, I can afford him and Crescent both because I have 10k in the bank from a car accident when I was 4. Plus $100 per horse for board... It's kinda manageable. Ok my little rant is over even if it was sooo boring (>^_^)>


----------



## QHriderKE

IMOGOSH BARREL. I drive a blue Jeep Cherokee too!!!!!!!!!!! Bahahaha! I'm getting bigger tires and a lift on it soon!

I also rode for the first time in over 8 weeks the day before yesterday, doctor gave me the OK to ride!!!


I've also been working with my 2nd two year old filly:


----------



## barrelbeginner

OMg wow.. LOL funny! I have a picture of mine somewhere hold up! lol ill get one tonight haha


----------



## BarrelBunny

OH MY GOSH!!!! I took my first English riding lesson yesterday and I LOVED it!!!!! :happydance: I got to ride a BUCKSKIN (which has been my FAVORITE color for as long as I can remember) who was also a 1D/2D barrel horse AND had some reining training!!! I was in HEAVEN!! :happydance: I get to go every single Tuesday! I didn't get pics :? because my mom was doing school work... (she's a teacher.) BUT, I will TRY to get some the next time!! :happydance: (My legs are super sore... it is NOTHING like western or even BAREBACK! it's SO much harder!! lol! I loved it, though!!)


----------



## Tatiana Jade

*My babies *

Welsh pony: Scooter
Palo QH: Luna
pinto mule: Eyore
TB (he is a rescue that is why he is still skinny!): Trident 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1807263278244.53027.1739809025&type=3&theater


----------



## Cherieslend

Do you know that I also carried my pony with me during my traveling and I am happy I have enjoyed a lot and had an enjoyable experience with my pony. I took a ride on it and I became so excited.


----------



## barrelbeginner

omg! Im sitting her in In school suspession.. BORED!!!


----------



## Cinder

Why are you in In School Suspension?


----------



## barrelbeginner

I was tardy to 7 classes last week. So I had community service.. and I didnt go.. I went to City park with friends instead


----------



## BarrelBunny

Hahaha, yeah, that would be me, too! :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

lol I didnt get in trouble though.. I didnt feel like going.. so then during 7th I had 3 of like my bestest guy friends with me.. thats when we ALL got in trouble.


----------



## Horse racer

Haha I've had detention for being tardy a bunch of times...but I don't care it's a stupid reason to get detention. We have a 3 minute break! Only 3 minutes!!! Thatis not enough time to get out of class, open your locker, get your books and go to the next class. Especially since my locker likes to give me a ton of problems. Haha I hate lockers! And then there isn't enough time to go to the bathroom if you have too...haha it's stupid.


----------



## barrelbeginner

mmmmhmm/. I have 26 tardies I think.. already this year. so .. yea.. Im tardy quiet a bit.. and I dont even use a locker.. my classes are like on opposite sides of the building.. and then downstairs upstairs.. down up down up.. lol argg!


----------



## RRACandyCane

Hey everybody! I started riding when i went to my first horse show! Even though we weren't great on money, i would get free lessons from my clover-bud 4-H horse club agent when i was 4. Ever since then, i have had 5 horses! I currently have two: Designer Track *Little E* & RRA Candy Cane *Candy*.


----------



## barrelbeginner

wow this thread.. DIED! I MUST REVIVE!.. once again.. I have ISS monday! whoop


----------



## Cinder

Woo! Lol. Poor Barrelbeginner . Had my lesson today, and it was really good!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Thats good!!!

I guess I need to stop ditching lol.. I have 8 un excused absences and 32 tardies


----------



## Cinder

Maybe! Lol.


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh well lol.. Im tardy like walk in to class right after the bell rings.. so they shouldnt count those lol


----------



## iRide Ponies

Hi everyone! I'm Zoe and I'm almost 15. I ride a pretty bay mare named Shakira who is adorable! I got into horses because my aunt gave me an Eeyore teddy and I have loved horses ever since. How are yall?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hi Zoe, how's it going?

I'm Blue, and I'm good. Up too late again but in a pretty good mood all things considered.

It's looking like, depending on the results of x-rays, my filly might have OCD... which is potentially nothing much and might self-resolve with box rest and Pentosan injections, or might require surgery, or might be so bad that she's crippled no matter what we do. So I'm doing market research to see what's available, in case the worst happens.

My old boy is coping surprisingly well with being in a box to keep Magic company. He's severely claustrophobic so I thought there was no way in hell he would survive 2 months with limited turnout, but he seems pretty happy as long as Magic's in. If I take her out to hand walk, he stresses. But we had an awesome weekend, and with luck I'm hoping Magic will come good with box rest alone.


----------



## barrelbeginner

hi zoe. im stacie im 15, ill be 16 soon ish. i have 3 horses right now. all of which are paints. 2 are geldings one is a little year old Filly that Im training. 

I guess Im okay. I want to hang out with my friends and my boyfriend LOL! but I cant because of the class Im taking I had to bring a fake baby home for the weekend. So IM SO TTIRED


----------



## Cinder

Hey Zoe!

Sorry to hear about your filly, BEP. I hope everything turns out well!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks Cinder, at this rate it's going well but it's too early to know for sure. She's already standing better, not guarding her stifles so much, so I live in hope.


----------



## tbstorm

hey guys


----------



## vrich13

Hey Ya'll!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

What's up?  I am LOVING my English riding lessons, btw!


----------



## vrich13

I love riding English too! But lately I've been practicing my barrel racing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hello everyone! I've been on the Horse Forum for a few months but just now got around to posting on this thread.

I own a Tennessee Walker, and we all own three miniature horses that we are hoping to train to drive next year. Right now though all they do is be adorable little hay burners. lol


A little bit about me: I have been riding for three years and have big "horsey" dreams. And I work as a volunteer at New Horizon Ranch, a therapuetic riding center. It is a LOT of fun.

Today I had a few heart attacks... or maybe it was my dad who had them? I drove a 30-year old stick shift, manual steering truck for the first time._ Big_ adjustment...lol I almost crashed once, no kidding! I think I got the main stuff down now though. Sure makes me appreciate my mom's 2013 Chrysler automatic!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

HAHA^^ the first time I drove a stick shift.. HAHA.. I peeled out and my dad said that if I was on concrete I would have crashed for some reason. Practice makes perfect and I can now drive one ... well... almost okay haha

Im glad though that my first automobile HAHA is a jeep cherokee


----------



## iRide Ponies

Hey everyone! Wow, Blue, praying for your poor filly, ok?

Barrel beginner, ouch! My friends taking that class, I was like, TAKE THE BATTERY OUT! She couldn't. xD.

Hello to you too Cinder!


----------



## blue eyed pony

She's standing ouchy again today :/

Rang the vet. Was like, asdfjalsdkfjalsdkjfaljlkjf I WANT THE XRAYS TOMORROW KTHX??

Vet was like, it won't hurt her to wait and might save you buckets of money, so call me in a few days if you still want them ASAP.

ARGGGGG. My vet is amazing but sometimes I wish she would LISTEN.


----------



## Horse racer

wow, thats too bad blue eyed pony....hope she gets better!

It's been a while since I've been on here! Whew....been to busy lately! I start riding lessons in like 2 weeks or less!!!!!!!! Glad to hear the english lessons are going great barrelbunny!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

barrelbeginner said:


> HAHA^^ the first time I drove a stick shift.. HAHA.. I peeled out and my dad said that if I was on concrete I would have crashed for some reason. Practice makes perfect and I can now drive one ... well... almost okay haha
> 
> Im glad though that my first automobile HAHA is a jeep cherokee


 Ha ha! yeah, it's pretty darn nerve wracking at first, but that's the only vehicle they'll let me drive right now. The one I'm getting needs to be fixed, and they won't let me drive their brand new car for some silly reason! Hmmm....I wonder why? lol

Blue eyed pony~ well that really stinks! One thing I really like about our vet is that he listens. Hope she gets better.

Glad you get to start riding lessons, Horse Racer! It's fun, relaxing, challenging, and makes you walk funny for the first few times! :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Soooo, today I get a letter in the mail from my bank. A few days ago I applied for a credit card for emergencies [read, vet bills] and thinking that because I'm flat broke at the moment there was no way in hell I would get much, I applied for the maximum available to a person on my income.

Well. WOW. Turns out that's actually a lot of money, and it kind of scares me. I'm not great with finances, hence the credit card in the first place because I have some exxy vet bills coming up with the x-rays and everything and no cash to pay for them. I nearly died checking my balance today...

...apparently my limit is $4000??? I was hoping for half that and thinking I probably wouldn't get it. Holy crap, bank, since when is it a good idea to be freely willing to lend FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS to a person who can't afford to move out because they can't even afford to pay rent? I live on just under $1300/month and here, rent STARTS at $1500/month. Forget horses. Forget food, bills, etc.

I'm still not sure that I'm not dreaming... And it's taking a LOT of self-control not to go out and buy a car, which I do kind of need, but it's not, y'know, an emergency, sooo...


----------



## Horse racer

Moving out....exciting but scary. Every time I get money I buy a gun or something horse related....when I get on my own it will be hard cutting back. I don't even know how to pay taxes or bills or any of that! Haha. 

Finally!!! I'm getting my license this week!!!! And horse lessons start next week!!! Hope this week goes by fast!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Anyone have any support here. All the older riders on here are chastising me about an attack that happened on my TB that i had no control over, yet they say i could have done something about. What happened is, my TB Romeo went out to pasture in the front big pasture with his 2 TB mare friends, these 3 were raised together (the other 2 are owned by my friend) and a stallion jumped his stud fence (the far back pasture, 4 paddocks away) and came into his and the other 2 TB's pen and attacked him. How could i have done anything about this? and does anyone have any support. He isnt seriously hurt and the mares are safe as well. But he has stitches and staples and big gashes on his back, though they are healing nicely, i just need some support before the vet gets here this afternoon. (incase the news is bad..)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oh no! I'm so sorry ThoroughbredJumper. I hope he heals well. Why are they chastising you? There was no way you could have even known that would happen. So sorry. I can't imagine what everybody's problem is, here! You could have a lawsuit in your favor, from both the attacker's owner and the BO.

Horse Racer~You are just now getting your drivers license??? That is the license you are talking about, right? And good luck with the riding lessons!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

They say that two mares shouldnt have been out with a weaker gelding. what does that have to do with anything??? i dont know. maybe they are just trying to talk me down. and thank you!


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm back to this thread, everyone! My trainer (Who has evented 3* and could go higher but her new horse is green) was "let go" from her current training job, and until she finds a new barn I'm taking lessons with an instructor who does AQHA English stuff :/ But she should be getting lessons from my previous trainer again!!! Also, is anyone thinking about their trainer's holiday presents yet?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Almond Joy said:


> I'm back to this thread, everyone! My trainer (Who has evented 3* and could go higher but her new horse is green) was "let go" from her current training job, and until she finds a new barn I'm taking lessons with an instructor who does AQHA English stuff :/ But she should be getting lessons from my previous trainer again!!! Also, is anyone thinking about their trainer's holiday presents yet?


I am, my trainer, Laura, will be getting one of those show curtains from me with her Logo on it "Tom Foolery Riding". Her training name or whatever you would call it came from her old grand prix horse Tommy, whose show name was Tom Foolery. She raised him from a foal and he died on Christmas Day, 7 years ago. Since then she changed her "training name" or "business name" to Tom Foolery Riding after him, because she swore he would always be a part of his life. BUT! It does fit our odd and playful group very well ;P


----------



## Almond Joy

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> I am, my trainer, Laura, will be getting one of those show curtains from me with her Logo on it "Tom Foolery Riding". Her training name or whatever you would call it came from her old grand prix horse Tommy, whose show name was Tom Foolery. She raised him from a foal and he died on Christmas Day, 7 years ago. Since then she changed her "training name" or "business name" to Tom Foolery Riding after him, because she swore he would always be a part of his life. BUT! It does fit our odd and playful group very well ;P


Good idea! I'm getting my trainer a halter plate with her horse's show name on it to replace her race track plate, and a halter/bridle tag for her barn name, and I'm thinking about also getting everyone halter tags!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Almond Joy said:


> Good idea! I'm getting my trainer a halter plate with her horse's show name on it to replace her race track plate, and a halter/bridle tag for her barn name, and I'm thinking about also getting everyone halter tags!


Awesome! BTW, i love your signature. lol i was JUST listening to that song. itll be stuck in my head now. hahahaha


----------



## Cinder

I've been thinking about what to get my instructor, but I have no ideas! Any help?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cinder said:


> I've been thinking about what to get my instructor, but I have no ideas! Any help?


Well, if you have a show team with your instructor, it brings a smile to their face to get matching team jackets or polo's. Thats what i did from mine last year, and we wear them alot  also, maybe just a new pair of her favorite barn shoes or jeans.  Just get something personalized to your trainer. Almost anything will make them smile  hahaha


----------



## Almond Joy

If she has her own personal horse and you can afford it, get herr a fancy stall sign from The Custom Equine- The Custom Equine - Welcome


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hi! i have no idea how i missed this thread but im here now!
im a freshmen in High School. I ride a Tennessee walker named Jazz.he is a palomino.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GREAT NEWS! Romeo will be healed enough to ride on Friday! And my birthday is tomorrow when he gets his stitches and staples out! Yayyyyy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hey horsecrazygirl!!! I have a Tennessee Walking horse, too. Have a photo?



That's wonderful ThoroughbredJumper! So happy for you. What a great birthday surprise 

Saw you all talking about what you are going to get your riding instructors; I want to get mine one of these awesome brushes: http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/its-never-too-early-start-thinking-136623/ Hmm, and maybe I'll buy myself one too...


----------



## blue eyed pony

Vet was out AGAIN today... second time in 3 weeks, and 3rd time in 3 months. This business of owning a TB is proving to be a very expensive caper... $540 so far [not including feed, tack, equipment or rugs] and another vet visit I can't pay for yet, plus much money in trying different treatments.

Somebody decided she would get an abscess in one of the glands under her jaw and that ulcerated a few days ago. Today was the soonest I could get the vet to come look at it. So far that makes 4 different health issues she's had in 3 months :/


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I have pictures here he is


----------



## barrelbeginner

wow Ive been busy Poncho and Sunny got trimmed today.. Poncho got his teeth floated as well.. I thought that he was around 9.. he is 11 or 12!! lol


----------



## QHriderKE

I went to a jackpot with my team roping horse and Squiggy.

Squiggy was awesome, but my rope horse, she was a train wreck. I need a whip...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im sorry i hope she gets better soon.




blue eyed pony said:


> Vet was out AGAIN today... second time in 3 weeks, and 3rd time in 3 months. This business of owning a TB is proving to be a very expensive caper... $540 so far [not including feed, tack, equipment or rugs] and another vet visit I can't pay for yet, plus much money in trying different treatments.
> 
> Somebody decided she would get an abscess in one of the glands under her jaw and that ulcerated a few days ago. Today was the soonest I could get the vet to come look at it. So far that makes 4 different health issues she's had in 3 months :/


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks HCG  we have runs like this now and then... whenever we get a new horse invariably SOMETHING goes wrong. When I got Monty [my 17yo gelding] he came off the truck ok, but then his off fore swelled up to 3 times its normal size and I couldn't ride him for a week! [this due to injury because of the truck driver, we presume... he fell twice on the transport truck and this horse has been trucked and trailered up and down the state with no issues so SOMETHING triggered it]

Another pony, 5 minutes in too lush a pasture [a couple of weeks after we got him, and he had LOST weight] turned him over from chronic laminitis to a mild acute bout. Took us 2 weeks to get him moving sound again and 18 months to rehab his feet to the point where they looked like good feet... was sound throughout except for the bout of chronic though.

The coming 2yo I sold a few months ago came to me perfectly healthy but within days had nicked herself and cost me stress... thankfully no vet fees though because it was only a minor wound.

And now Magic. Rain scald, thrush, her stifle issues, and the abscessed gland under her jaw. Not to mention she was very nearly untouchable when I first took her on, it took me a week to get a halter on her and a month to be able to catch her easily in the pasture. Yesterday with the vet was a big breakthrough with the mental issues though - she let a MAN touch her without her having a massive panic attack. Big deal!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Nice pictures, horsecrazygirl! Here is a pic of my horses. The top two are of my TWH...obviously, and the next three are the miniatures.

Blue eyed pony~ Wow, that's way too much bad luck. I hope Magic heals well! :hug:

Brandy!

















Fonzie; Punkin is his dam.









Tamale; Her hairdo is pretty silly, but hey, I was bored! Now the water bottle was NOT me...my _brother_ did that.









This is Punkin. It's hard to tell just how little the minis are, but if someone were standing next to them, you'd see they're pretty tiny and cute!! But they are VERY strong!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks HCT 

she had her first [successful] shot of Pentosan today... hopefully the Pentosan will promote joint health and improve her stifles.

Someone suggested ultrasound on her bad stifle... I wonder if that would be more accurate a diagnosis than x-ray? Ultrasound shows soft tissue damage so it might show any issues in the cartilage better than x-ray would. It would also be more definitive regarding the entire joint capsule, and the tendons/ligaments within and around.


----------



## blue eyed pony

FML... my brother is sick. As in violently puking sick. I'm going to have to set up a tent out in the pasture to get any sleep tonight, and chances are, I'm going to get whatever he has :/


----------



## Shenee

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Anyone have any support here. All the older riders on here are chastising me about an attack that happened on my TB that i had no control over, yet they say i could have done something about. What happened is, my TB Romeo went out to pasture in the front big pasture with his 2 TB mare friends, these 3 were raised together (the other 2 are owned by my friend) and a stallion jumped his stud fence (the far back pasture, 4 paddocks away) and came into his and the other 2 TB's pen and attacked him. How could i have done anything about this? and does anyone have any support. He isnt seriously hurt and the mares are safe as well. But he has stitches and staples and big gashes on his back, though they are healing nicely, i just need some support before the vet gets here this afternoon. (incase the news is bad..)


well yeh i kinda agree with you theres nothing really you could of done.... As of the suppoort... Im here for you but have no info kinda thing cause im just getting into horses myself... Pls add me id like too talk  and keep up on how your boys goin all the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Anyone have any support here. All the older riders on here are chastising me about an attack that happened on my TB that i had no control over, yet they say i could have done something about. What happened is, my TB Romeo went out to pasture in the front big pasture with his 2 TB mare friends, these 3 were raised together (the other 2 are owned by my friend) and a stallion jumped his stud fence (the far back pasture, 4 paddocks away) and came into his and the other 2 TB's pen and attacked him. How could i have done anything about this? and does anyone have any support. He isnt seriously hurt and the mares are safe as well. But he has stitches and staples and big gashes on his back, though they are healing nicely, i just need some support before the vet gets here this afternoon. (incase the news is bad..)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Hey guys! Guess what! Okay so my neighbor was in the process of buying one of my geldings Zorro. Well she cant afford him anymore so we now own him again. well until wednesday. My dad is taking him to the sale((( sad but we cant afford 4 horses right now..:/

wierd thing that is happening right now.. my puppy.. is barking and looking at one of your hanging chandiler type lights.. so I look over and its swaying. 0.0...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

thanks horsecrazyteen!
blue eyed pony that is a lot of drama you have with the horse.
i want to go riding sooo bad. but i can't find a time and ugh its annoying.
i keep telling my parents that if they just buy me a horse then we won't have this problem.but then the stupid economy and money and blah blah blah we just can't afford one right now.


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol HCG drama? constant state of affairs here! Nothing ever goes according to plan. I get tired of it sometimes but it keeps life interesting.

3 hours since the end of the big Telethon this weekend and I'm still in shock over the total of money they raised. Nearly $17million is not a total to be sneezed at and every cent of every one of those dollars will go towards medical research to help sick kids. Western Australia is proud to be home to the best children's hospital in the country and one of the best in the world... and with the new hospital being built we'll have even better facilities for the future!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

yay its nice ot see people care that much about things like this.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Ok random question, How do you guys get over show nerves. 
I get so nervous before going into the ring, flat classes no big deal, hunter classes no big deal but, when I get in to a EQ ring or Jumper ring my brain goes to mush. 
I'm in the middle of moving to a new barn that my trainer is now the ast. trainer at and they show the a's which is awesome because the head trainer saw me ride at my first jumper show and kill it and wants me to be apart of his jumper/eq side of his team and do the a's next summer. It makes me nervous because what if I forget my course and make a fool of myself in front of all of those people at the a's. Schooling shows don't bug me but it will be my first a show. My horse has shown the a's his whole life so i'm not worried about him. Blah rant over. How do you all get over show nerves or remember course's?


----------



## Cinder

What helped me when I showed was to imagine that I was only riding in front of my instructor and my cousin (who were both there, and have seen me ride, many times before). I also reminded myself to take deep breaths and that the main thing was to have fun. I was still pretty nervous in my first class but by the second I was mostly fine. 

I advise you to remember that the more you worry about forgetting a course, the more likely you are to forget it!

I've never jumped in a show setting before, but here's how I remember my courses in lessons: colors and technical terms(?). Not sure what you would call it, but here's an example: green line to red oxer, then blue vertical, to pink bending line, etc.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Thank you. I've had pretty good luck with just going over it over and over haha. Watching the rider before me. White flowers to blue oxer. Red vert to fan. I do that too. It helps. My trainer always tell me too breath and not hold my breath. Normally I get all stupid stressed and then I get in the ring and it all goes away haha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Listen to music. I personally listen to heavy metal. it helps alot


----------



## barrelbeginner

I made the most stupidest mistake ...  and it costed me everything.. literally... no more school, horses, friends, jeep.. IM STUPID..


----------



## Almond Joy

What was it?

And a girl at my barn has to get drugs from her doctor for before show nerves :0


----------



## JazzyGirl

barrelbeginner said:


> I made the most stupidest mistake ...  and it costed me everything.. literally... no more school, horses, friends, jeep.. IM STUPID..


Gonna miss you even if you live right behind me... You can always go for a walk in your pasture and love on my horses anytime. Kinda wish you had hung with me Saturday instead of Ethan and Riley but.. I guess **** happens right?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

so your home schooled now? im just joking but seriously what happened barrelbeginner ?


----------



## JazzyGirl

horsecrazygirl said:


> so your home schooled now? im just joking but seriously what happened barrelbeginner ?


She got in trouble with dad so yes she is Home Schooled now. Legit


----------



## horsecrazygirl

oh no ! that (in my opinion anyway) is the worst kind of trouble! its not so bad. i promise. Jazzygirl you Home school right?


----------



## JazzyGirl

horsecrazygirl said:


> oh no ! that (in my opinion anyway) is the worst kind of trouble! its not so bad. i promise. Jazzygirl you Home school right?


HAHHAHA No I got out of that one. It actually isnt bad, if you are aloud out of the house. But BB.... she is committed to a full life at home for a while.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

wishing her the best of luck for her time in house arrest.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Really? She's homeschooled now? What on earth happened? No more horses or anything... wow. But I have never been to a public school in my life. I like being homeschooled. lol Leaving public school would be a blessing, to me... not a punishment! The horses, on the other hand... :-(


----------



## EllyMaysLady

Hey y'all! I am 15, i rode my first horse in Wyoming when i was 3 and fell in love. When i was 6 i decided to start saving for one and took sparatic riding lessons. Because none of my family has horses i worked my butt of till i was 12 and finally got my own horse. She is the hardest thing ive ever worked for and the best decision i ever made  Love hearing all of yalls stories!!


----------



## EllyMaysLady

Hey y'all! I am 15, I rode my first horse in Wyoming when I was 3 and fell in love. When I was 6 I decided to start saving for one and took sparatic riding lessons. Because none of my family has horses I worked my butt of till I was 12 and finally got my own horse. She is the hardest thing I've ever worked for and the best decision I ever made  Love hearing all of yalls stories!!


----------



## EllyMaysLady

wow, what just happened? sorry for the re-post!


----------



## abbie t

Hi i am 17 and i share my horse with my little sister, we keep our horse at a yard in west lothian just wondering anyone knows any good hacks in this are?
thanks


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hey guys welcome to the forum. you told us about your horses but thats not good enough we need pictures!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Eyyyy! Welcome.  and i agree. Pictures must be posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

BB, what happened? I'm sorry that you lost everything!

Hey Elly!


----------



## barrelbeginner

being stupid. Ill learn. yeah.. lost everything.. Dad is taking camo to the sale.. tomorrow. and my cows. and might have a home for sunny..


----------



## JazzyGirl

barrelbeginner said:


> being stupid. Ill learn. yeah.. lost everything.. Dad is taking camo to the sale.. tomorrow. and my cows. and might have a home for sunny..


What about Ponch? Thats great that Jackie might take Sunny.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im still sorry hope fully you will get them back soon


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack

Hiiiii Guys  I'm 16 and I've been riding since I was 6 months old! haha My aunt bought my brother a pony when he was born (I was named after her haha) and the first time I visited my grandparents in the summer was at my brother's first (and one of his only) horse show! My aunt said that I just stared at the horses the whole time and my gramma said I never moved. My aunt was my trainer and teacher and she bought me my very own horse when I was 8 (a AQHA filly) and then my mare died when I was 14 and my aunt just died of breast cancer a little over a year ago so now I personally own 8 horses!

I have 4 quarter horses, 1 TB, and 3 welsh ponies! I just got a new filly for free through an AQHA program about a month ago and I'm so excited to have her and I love her to bits!

Pictures:
1 (first 2) Scarlett and I aqha filly
2 Worthy and my aunt aqha gelding
3. Reba and I at the beach aqha mare
4. CC and I half welsh mare
5. Sandy and I TB mare
6. My aunt on Dallas qh mare
7. Me on Windy in the Ocean Welsh mare
8. Katie! Welsh mare


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

barrelbeginner~ You have to sell all of your horses??? I didn't realize that--I just thought you were banned from them or something. Wow. Sorry.

Hey Elly! I like how you worked for what you really wanted most. That is cool. I didn't have to work hard FOR Brandy, but I do have to work hard ON Brandy. (We got her green).

Hello Tara! I like your horses a lot. The filly is adorable.


----------



## redclaybear

barrelbeginner said:


> being stupid. Ill learn. yeah.. lost everything.. Dad is taking camo to the sale.. tomorrow. and my cows. and might have a home for sunny..


I love you Stacie! Keep your head up! I really hope your dad will sell Sunny to me, this way I can send you pictures and stuff :-|


----------



## EllyMaysLady

Hey Tara! Looks like you've got a great herd! And a sweet story too  Thanks Horsecrazyteen, what kind of horse do you have? And yea i didnt have to work on her as much after i got her, but now that shes gettin older things are starting to hurt her.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Elly~I have a Tennessee Walking Horse mare, plus three Miniature Horses.  I like the TWH's gait a whole lot. I am still working on getting her completely set in gait. She gets trotty sometimes.

What breed is your horse?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hi tara! i love your little filly she is adorable!! i saw your other thread how is she doing? HCT oh yeah the gait of the TWH is so smooooth! but you got to get it right.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hey what happened to you all?


----------



## Cinder

I'm still here. How is everyone?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Great! At the Waco A Show right now livin it up with my bestest bud Romeo


----------



## blue eyed pony

I am a huge geek. LOL. Started and finished Halo 4 in the one sitting. Tried to play multiplayer but wasn't connected to the internet so couldn't. Considered going through campaign again at a higher difficulty level, decided not to.

...I've been writing... and I have 14 chapters so far plus the prologue, it's 55 pages and more than 34000 words. It's a Halo fanfiction, of course, because I'm THAT big of a geek I just had to, but with my own characters. I'm never comfortable writing someone else's character. I can't keep them IN character if they're someone else's.

Someone teach me how to draw realistic people so I can draw my characters? I really want to draw my Spartan team, I have the scene idea all mapped out in my head and everything but I fail at people so I can't. I also can't draw squirrels which means the leader's AI partner is an impossibility unless I learn.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

blue eyed pony said:


> I am a huge geek. LOL. Started and finished Halo 4 in the one sitting. Tried to play multiplayer but wasn't connected to the internet so couldn't. Considered going through campaign again at a higher difficulty level, decided not to.
> 
> ...I've been writing... and I have 14 chapters so far plus the prologue, it's 55 pages and more than 34000 words. It's a Halo fanfiction, of course, because I'm THAT big of a geek I just had to, but with my own characters. I'm never comfortable writing someone else's character. I can't keep them IN character if they're someone else's.
> 
> Someone teach me how to draw realistic people so I can draw my characters? I really want to draw my Spartan team, I have the scene idea all mapped out in my head and everything but I fail at people so I can't. I also can't draw squirrels which means the leader's AI partner is an impossibility unless I learn.


I could help! me and my twin are artists in our spare, not riding, time! and HALO 4 IS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh could you? That would be amazing! I have a graphics tablet so I can do it all digital... I might find some pose refs and sketch out a rough idea sometime in the next few days, but I want them all to be in poses/wearing expressions that sort of reflect their personalities, and I suck at expressions. Maybe cartoon style would work a bit better. I know Nate the leader/sniper would probably be staring off into the distance focusing on something far off, vigilant and protective... and Raph the explosives expert would be either laughing or have a crazed/manic grin on his face. Lin the medic would be patient and caring, Cas the close-quarters expert would be calm but intimidating [and covered in the blood of his enemies, which is a constant state for him], Zeke the tech would be looking at his datapad [basically a super-advanced tablet computer] in deep concentration, and Eli the second-in-command/sniper/stealth expert, I'm not really sure of.

What I was thinking I would do would be to post the pose/expression sketch for thoughts/redlining then block in the basic shapes of the armor, get another redline done, fill in details [heavily reffing or else I'll miss something], line, get a final redline done, then colour. I'm really wanting each of their faces to reflect the individual's ethnic heritage - like Nate's half Native American, 1/4 black South African, 1/4 Australian, Cas is Italian [think mob hitman!], Lin's British... etc. And I really want both AIs to be visible in the pic, but can't be arsed drawing projectors for their holographic forms, so it'll have to be more than a little AU... baha Nate's AI partner would probably be sitting on his shoulder mirroring his expression and I have no idea about Zeke's [Cynisca is human in appearance, Greek/Spartan, and very sexy] but she'd be there too.

Big big project this one lol 6 super-humans all in super-detailed armor plus 2 AIs? [and I'll try to squeeze in a normal human to show scale lol f/ex Cas is 9 feet tall, not the standard 8].... I definitely lost my mind hahaha. I should start with something simpler. But I really don't want to.

HALO 4 WINS EVERYTHING. Like OMG. I cried at the ending. I don't cry at much [didn't even cry at Marley & Me!] and I cried at the ending of Halo 4.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

blue eyed pony said:


> Oh could you? That would be amazing! I have a graphics tablet so I can do it all digital... I might find some pose refs and sketch out a rough idea sometime in the next few days, but I want them all to be in poses/wearing expressions that sort of reflect their personalities, and I suck at expressions. Maybe cartoon style would work a bit better. I know Nate the leader/sniper would probably be staring off into the distance focusing on something far off, vigilant and protective... and Raph the explosives expert would be either laughing or have a crazed/manic grin on his face. Lin the medic would be patient and caring, Cas the close-quarters expert would be calm but intimidating [and covered in the blood of his enemies, which is a constant state for him], Zeke the tech would be looking at his datapad [basically a super-advanced tablet computer] in deep concentration, and Eli the second-in-command/sniper/stealth expert, I'm not really sure of.
> 
> What I was thinking I would do would be to post the pose/expression sketch for thoughts/redlining then block in the basic shapes of the armor, get another redline done, fill in details [heavily reffing or else I'll miss something], line, get a final redline done, then colour. I'm really wanting each of their faces to reflect the individual's ethnic heritage - like Nate's half Native American, 1/4 black South African, 1/4 Australian, Cas is Italian [think mob hitman!], Lin's British... etc. And I really want both AIs to be visible in the pic, but can't be arsed drawing projectors for their holographic forms, so it'll have to be more than a little AU... baha Nate's AI partner would probably be sitting on his shoulder mirroring his expression and I have no idea about Zeke's [Cynisca is human in appearance, Greek/Spartan, and very sexy] but she'd be there too.
> 
> Big big project this one lol 6 super-humans all in super-detailed armor plus 2 AIs? [and I'll try to squeeze in a normal human to show scale lol f/ex Cas is 9 feet tall, not the standard 8].... I definitely lost my mind hahaha. I should start with something simpler. But I really don't want to.
> 
> HALO 4 WINS EVERYTHING. Like OMG. I cried at the ending. I don't cry at much [didn't even cry at Marley & Me!] and I cried at the ending of Halo 4.


Oh my gosh you are my kind of person!!! ive been wanting to do something like this for a long time, but with Skyrim! But, now since someone has requested something. ill see what me an my twin can do!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Just dropping in to say HI and that I have never posted and never really checked this thread out lol (My shyness was keeping me away)!


----------



## Cinder

Hello BarrelRacingLvr! I'm glad to see you decided to say hi. What's going on with you?


----------



## Almond Joy

Hey just wondering, if you guys get lessons how many times a week do you get them and whether or not you ride your own horse? Thanks


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Cinder said:


> Hello BarrelRacingLvr! I'm glad to see you decided to say hi. What's going on with you?


Yes decided to try and mingle with some folks around my age...lol. 

As for whats going on in my life...not to much really. Last race was in October and haven't rode since then due to it raining pretty much the entire time since. So everything is sloppy and oh so muddy. 

Horses are fat and sassy....and just trying to get the little man Jasper healed from slicing his shoulder. Other then that...not to much  Horses are getting shoes tomorrow and we plan on going and riding up at a friends indoor probably start next week sometime. Was going to go south but the place fell through...oh well. Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Cinder

> Hey just wondering, if you guys get lessons how many times a week do you get them and whether or not you ride your own horse? Thanks


I get a lesson once a week and ride a lesson horse (I don't own any horses). 



> Yes decided to try and mingle with some folks around my age...lol.
> 
> As for whats going on in my life...not to much really. Last race was in October and haven't rode since then due to it raining pretty much the entire time since. So everything is sloppy and oh so muddy.
> 
> Horses are fat and sassy....and just trying to get the little man Jasper healed from slicing his shoulder. Other then that...not to much  Horses are getting shoes tomorrow and we plan on going and riding up at a friends indoor probably start next week sometime. Was going to go south but the place fell through...oh well. Everything happens for a reason!


Yeah! Tell us about your riding in the indoor. The weather sounds miserable. I hope Jasper heals quickly!


----------



## blue eyed pony

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Oh my gosh you are my kind of person!!! ive been wanting to do something like this for a long time, but with Skyrim! But, now since someone has requested something. ill see what me an my twin can do!


If you and your twin want to work on a pic for me I can write up some detailed descriptions of the team and the two AIs for you but I also want to give it a shot myself at some stage, so it's up to you whether you just want to help by redlining or if you want to throw something together yourselves.

You being a Halo geek too, would you be interested in reading my fanfiction? Angels of Death is pretty violent and there's some nasty language in there so it's more suitable to ages 15+ but if anyone's interested in reading it and critiquing I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Almond Joy said:


> Hey just wondering, if you guys get lessons how many times a week do you get them and whether or not you ride your own horse? Thanks


I get lessons 2 times a week usually, and i ride my own horse. Hes the love of my life, but dont tell my boyfriend that  hahaha


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> Hey just wondering, if you guys get lessons how many times a week do you get them and whether or not you ride your own horse? Thanks


I'm not getting lessons at the moment [between coaches - drama drama] but when I do, I have lessons on my horse, usually about once a week. I work for a trainer/coach/BO and I'm going to be talking to her about lessons once I find a way to reliably get my boy to her property on a weekly basis... unfortunately I don't have a trailer and she doesn't travel. She is a VERY good coach so it's worth the hassle... and I might be able to have a groundwork lesson with my TB filly once a week as well, finances permitting, but that won't be for a while because of her injury, the vet fees, and Christmas coming up. Speaking of which, anyone want to buy me some xbox live time? I can't even play Spartan Ops on Halo 4 [Spartan ops has a solo option] because I haven't got any XBL time.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Almond Joy said:


> Hey just wondering, if you guys get lessons how many times a week do you get them and whether or not you ride your own horse? Thanks


 I take 3-4 lessons a week but I ride my own horse 5 times a week. I ride on my horse's day off also but those days I ride my trainers horse's.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

OMG!!! i thought i was the only geek who played halo! i love it yay know i can gush about how awesome it is!!!!





blue eyed pony said:


> I am a huge geek. LOL. Started and finished Halo 4 in the one sitting. Tried to play multiplayer but wasn't connected to the internet so couldn't. Considered going through campaign again at a higher difficulty level, decided not to.
> 
> ...I've been writing... and I have 14 chapters so far plus the prologue, it's 55 pages and more than 34000 words. It's a Halo fanfiction, of course, because I'm THAT big of a geek I just had to, but with my own characters. I'm never comfortable writing someone else's character. I can't keep them IN character if they're someone else's.
> 
> Someone teach me how to draw realistic people so I can draw my characters? I really want to draw my Spartan team, I have the scene idea all mapped out in my head and everything but I fail at people so I can't. I also can't draw squirrels which means the leader's AI partner is an impossibility unless I learn.


----------



## Almond Joy

Ohhh okay. I ride once a week on a lesson horse for a lesson, and the sometimes have the opportunity to ride an arabian for free


----------



## blue eyed pony

horsecrazygirl said:


> OMG!!! i thought i was the only geek who played halo! i love it yay know i can gush about how awesome it is!!!!


OMG REALLY?! Have you played H4? I cried at the ending hahaha.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im not getting any lessons either right now. the weather is horrible!
i have a cold and runny nose. hope jasper heals quickly!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im not getting any lessons either right now. the weather is horrible!
i have a cold and runny nose. hope jasper heals quickly!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

blue im still playing it my idiot brother told me what happens at the end so i am really sad and mad.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I knew already because I'd read a whole bunch of spoilers haha but I still cried. God... Chief's voice in the very very end just kills me... so sad! I'm not sure whether I like how chatty he is or not, in all the other games he's so quiet and never says anything outside of cutscenes [and even in them only has like 4 or 5 lines per game] and all of a sudden he's commenting left right and centre? Really threw me off for a couple of levels haha.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

yea it was a little strange. but then again there were a lot of places where the comments were needed otherwise it would have kinda kiled the mood.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah playing through again it feels more natural. Just really threw me off to start with. Completely in love with the new HUD design and how you actually get to SEE Cortana, and how the actions are all animated [like pressing buttons, inserting Cortana so she can interface with the systems, that sort of stuff]. Graphics are incredible especially when you compare them to H1! We have H1 Anniversary, and H1 for PC [though we haven't installed that on current computer - no point and the controls are confusing haha], H3, H3:ODST, Reach, Wars, and H4. We need H2 but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

the graphics are amazing and i love the fact like you said that we get to press buttons to insert her and then take her out.it make the game that much more engaging. i just wish the main character would stop dying! i dont want to cry everytime i play halo. do you play on live?


----------



## blue eyed pony

If I had Live time I would hahaha... but in firefight/Spartan Ops. I suck at competitive multiplayer.

I found H2 on ebay for AU$30 [that's including postage cost]! when I get paid... hahahaha.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ah me too but its still fun. sometimes when you do get the lucky day and kick butt its nice.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah true that. I so need to just get over it and look like a noob for a while until I get the hang of it. Last time I went online for multi [on a different gamertag] I don't actually know what happened but somehow my spawn glitched... went back and watched the replay and I would literally spawn and then just die for no reason at all. Um.. what?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

that happens way to much for my liking to me to so your not alone.check your vistor messages.


----------



## blue eyed pony

you check yours XP


----------



## Katiepie123

hey c:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hi Katie! How's things?


----------



## Katiepie123

Thinngs down in NZ are pretty good! you?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah not bad not bad at all. My motivation has nicked off to some unknown location but horses are happy. Am just tired I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

whoever here is a Halo fan I order you read to read blues fanfic.
just kidding. I read it and it is amazing!


----------



## Almond Joy

I just discovered the TB listing called Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds :0 I'm in heaven. I want all of them! If I were in a position where I could afford a horse, and was advanced enough to retrain an OTTB, I would be bringing this guy home  
Evils Brother, 4 year old, bay 15.3 gelding | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i can see exactly why you would he is beautiful!


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol HCG thank you!!

Almond Joy he is quite lovely, very nice for $600. He is a tiny bit over at the knee and his humerus is a bit too horizontal for my tastes [I ride jumpers and a more open shoulder angle is desirable for what I do] but going on everything else I can see he looks wonderful. I'd take him on for sure if I had room and he was in Australia lol


----------



## Almond Joy

Haha isn't he gorgeous? Now I'll just stalk even more of them XD


----------



## Almond Joy

Empire Express, 6 year old, 16.2, dark bay/br gelding | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds

:0 Ok, this one is so much better confo wise and is so so SO pretty! Such a kind eye and pretty face! Plus he's 16.2!

BTW 1000TH POST YOU GUYS WOOT


----------



## barrelbeginner

I get to keep Sunny. and Poncho as far as I know. I also got 3 goats.. one is gonna have babies lol!


----------



## Almond Joy

barrelbeginner said:


> I get to keep Sunny. and Poncho as far as I know. I also got 3 goats.. one is gonna have babies lol!


Yay! Thats so exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint

One of my horses won't stop getting outa the fence :/ so my neighbor has to keep her for me LOL she has horses also


----------



## ParaIndy

barrelbeginner said:


> I get to keep Sunny. and Poncho as far as I know. I also got 3 goats.. one is gonna have babies lol!


My family and I have 7 goats who are going to have babies! And we have tons of other goats also, most of them are kids from previous years.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Haven't been on this thread in awhile but I am having major withdrawls. 
I am out 6-8 weeks ( on week 4 i believe now) and havent ridden in about a month and a half. My back has also become very sensitive in the lower back area as before. 
I terribly miss riding as before this summer i was getting everything together and really looking forward to getting into my barrel racing as i always planned to. No my trainer has been allowing me to use her back up gelding and offered her back up mare once she gets her two main girls really going, but it isn't the same. I LOVE riding with her we have a blast but I miss having my own horse and racing. 
Even after 8 weeks i might have to go in for surgery if the pain isn't gone ( suspected mcl sprain) which would set me back another couple months. 
I feel so useless and lazy I'm always open to tag along as a groom of sorts for my trainer or help her out as her husband just shipped out to Afghanistan but I still struggle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

*Drool!* Very nice horse up there.^ 

Guess what! My riding instructor bought a grandson of Zips Chocolate Chip, who is the son of Zippo Pine Bar! (Here's a video of him. He's amazing! 




I got to see her colt today for the first time. He's a really, really nice colt. I'll have to get pictures next time I go. He's a bit underweight right now but is so friendly and very calm natured. He's only two right now, but my riding instructor said I can be the first person besides her to ride him if I wanted. Heck yeah!

bb~We have a friend who has a few hundred goats and OH MY GOODNESS, all those millions of babies are sooooo cute!

Glad you get to keep Sunny!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

BB lucky!!! i want a goat!


----------



## Cinder

Oh my, horse crazy teen! How exciting! Please tell us all about him when you ride him


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint

Great news everyone Blaze isn't getting sold!! We're gonna send her to a trainor


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint

(;


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

If anyone knows of a kick A## jumper (trained or competed in the 1.25m) for under 30K, let me know! Looking for a new mount 16.3 or over. I know its slim criteria, but someone surely must know of something...


----------



## blue eyed pony

GUYS OMG. I finally got my hands on some HAY. FINALLY.

...bloke's going to deliver it Sunday arvo, hopefully. Meanwhile I can't believe it's 10am and I've already ridden Monty, worked with Magic, and fed both...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Cinder said:


> Oh my, horse crazy teen! How exciting! Please tell us all about him when you ride him


You bet I will!  You will hear ALL about it.

You probably will hear quite a bit about him before then, too. :lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Wow BarrelRacingArabian, I am sure rooting for you. Hope so much that everything will improve. I bet it WILL. :hug:


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

So much news. I am moving both of my boys to a new show barn in Jan. 
I am really excited to get back to work and show the A's this summer.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

WOOHOOO!!! Christmas presents to myself finally got here this week! 

My new 5 Star got here Wednesday, and my new custom Triple Creek saddle got here today!!!!

The pad is for JJ because the one I have been using is 9 years old....and needs replaced. So this will start being used in the spring! 










The saddle is for Scratster because he needed a new one (crossing fingers that it fits! It is a FQHB so hoping!)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

beautiful saddle!


----------



## Almond Joy

Why do western saddle pads have the hole cut out by the wither? I've always wondered that...


----------



## barrelbeginner

Hey guys.. I feel like I haven't been on here much.. My dad keeps going back and forth. so Im not sure If I am selling my horses or not. Now he wants to sell our HOUSE TO! and move to a house LITERALLY in the middle of nowhere.. its 118 acres.. but I won't go to the same school. and yeah.. I don't want to move.. It's not a good idea


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Horsecrazyteen- thanks me too i hope so much to finally get my dream going every time i think its going good im thrown down again but I wont give up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

it has to improve BarrelracingArabian! if all good things come to an end then all bad things also have to end! you WILL get better. maybe not right now but you will.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Thanks haha i try and stay as positive as possible just gets to me sometimes. My boyfriends mom has horses and is wanting me to work with her quarter horse gelding so im hoping that when we go up to tehachapi to visit in feb my knee will be close to 100% .


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've been so sick the past couple days... just unable to even think about eating. There's a stomach flu going around and while I haven't puked I've been convinced I'm going to for 2-3 days now.

Today finally I managed a sandwich & have been having electrolyte popsicles and sports drinks the whole time so I didn't get too dehydrated but I've lost so much weight :/ [and I didn't really have any to lose to begin with!]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Blue eye sometimes apple sauce, jello or light foods like soups are good to try amd get down when sick like that. Yeah it is horrible when it comes back for round 2 haha but in the long run its better . I have an extremely testy stomach so i have episodes that mirror a stomach flue all the time. Yogurt helps too .


----------



## horsecrazygirl

its something going around here. i got hit with it too. but it decided to incite its self back in. my dad is sick.


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's definitely something going around but not the same thing HCG, I doubt, lol! I'm on the other side of the world to you.

Feeling good today. Even had a bacon sandwich for breakfast. So I'm going to work and seeing how I go.


----------



## Almond Joy

I had the best lesson EVER today! It might not seem like much but I actually learned a lot. A lot of no stirrup work created a lower, more controlled post which I have been failing at since day 1, and FINALLY a balanced, controlled, and well sat canter with no bouncing!!!! It also taught me to stretch my leg a lot and use my upper calf to grip up! I also finally got Chase to do trot circles which I normally can't because the little kids who get lessons on him just rip on his face and don't use leg at all. And I also got to do a few canter circles which was amazing! 

Rant OVER! But I was so so so happy today!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy that's fantastic! No better feeling than a lesson that goes well, huh?

I used to really struggle to control my posting too, and I still jam up and bounce in the canter and sitting trot when I'm nervous. When I'm calm and confident I'm physically a pretty good rider, not that knowledgeable though [been a pleasure rider most of my life and concentrating mainly on jumping the rest so finesse isn't my strong point]


----------



## SorrelHorse

It's a wonderful feeling knowing that the colt I have trained almost completely by myself is turning out very well. Ruger is starting to get some serious horsepower behind him. I always knew he would have a big engine. He just sets and TURNS in his rollbacks and around his barrels and poles. Currently loping the barrel and pole pattern. Doesn't get hot or stupid, just chills and works.

This is a good picture of him...Really driving out of his turns.


----------



## Cinder

Almond Joy, I'm so glad for you! That sounds fantastic!

I've been feeling kind of discouraged since my last lesson. I was on Holly and we had to do something really simply. Jump a vertical, stop straight, then turn and jump another vertical. I managed to mess it up almost every time! 

Sorry that you're feeling sick, blue eyed pony. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks Cinder  all better now thank god and got back in the saddle today.

...although perhaps I should cut back on Monty's grain... Can anyone say mental pony? Wow haha all stiff and bracey and rushy today. I had to get off and round pen him until he was dripping before he would settle.

Whoops!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

I JUMPED TODAY IN MY LESSON!!!!!!!


It was my first time and I was so excited! We didn't look that good but whatever, it was so much fun!!!!

We did small crossrails and I misinterpreted my trainer and went over another wone that was 2-3 holes higher... Woops!


----------



## Cinder

How great, Almond Joy! First jumps are always so exciting. I still remember my first few jumps. And you usually never look good your first time jumping, so don't worry about it! You're still learning .

:-o That sounds scary! Sounds like everything turned out alright, though. 

The theme of yesterday's lesson was bending. The main exercise was a circle with a jump in the middle of it (if that makes sense). It was tricky but so much fun. 

I was riding Skippy. I missed him so much! I forgot how much of a doll he really is. He had a few moments but he just makes me laugh. 

I think I did pretty well. Next week I guess I'll have a temporary replacement instructor because my usual one will be somewhere.


----------



## HorsegurlHR

Who here is in Pony Club? I am! Just wondering


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I haven't been riding in sooooo long. its driving me insane now!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I either sprained or cracked my thumb yesterday. Remind me, next time my neighbours ask for help, to tell them no?! OHMYGODDD never ever have I worked with such a ***** of a mare. The more I demanded respect from her the worse she behaved, number of times she clobbered me with her head isn't even funny and my poor thumb is in a splint. Work is going to be ermm, interesting today.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

mares gotta love em. how is everyone today? excited for tomorrow?


----------



## ParaIndy

Me kinda. Going to my Grandparents to have a celebration and dinner with all the relatives that live around here.


----------



## Horse racer

Merry Christmas!!! 

Hope y'all got what you wanted! I got pretty much everything that was on my list.....except the thoroughbred filly I wanted that was for sale in my local area. Haha oh well, there's always my birthday ;-)


----------



## amberly

Skyseternalangel said:


> Got a question for you all: How did you get into horses?


My mother. She new that all of us liked horses, so she got my older sibling involved in horse 4-H and they went to horse camp. Ever since then, we have had horses. I grew up with them, and now I have joined horse 4-H. They don't have horse camps were I live currently, but that doesn't stop me from being with my horses.


----------



## amberly

horsecrazygirl said:


> I haven't been riding in sooooo long. its driving me insane now!


It's way too icy to even to brush them.... I am about to explode because every day I go to my horses.... and now that it's winter - and freezing old!! - I can't really go out until spring.... ugh, hopefully by april the snow will be gone. The snow lasts forever here!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I swear the weather does it on purpose. sheesh. but at least we get to see the horses. gosh i remember before i moved to my current house being around horses or even those little trail rides was the best thing in the world for me. now they are in my backyard! sorry for rambling!




amberly said:


> It's way too icy to even to brush them.... I am about to explode because every day I go to my horses.... and now that it's winter - and freezing old!! - I can't really go out until spring.... ugh, hopefully by april the snow will be gone. The snow lasts forever here!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have an indoor arena but the footing is so inconsistent...I love riding in our outdoor arena so much better.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

riding outdoors for me makes it somewhat more natural i guess?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I prefer riding outside as well.


----------



## Almond Joy

I finally rode a tall horse yesterday! Before that the tallest I had ridden was 15.2 and a half, Hawk is 16.1!!! It was so amazing and so different! He is now my lesson horse for awhile. 

Also, I prefer riding outside, i like the fresh air and the arena is larger than the indoor.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

sooooo tired. went shopping today it wasn't really fun. i don't like shopping that much my feet always hurt. dang it you dumb snow! where the heck are ya? i can see the frost and the ice frozen on my deck( thank you for that by the way i soo enjoyed falling on my butt!) and on the road.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I prefer riding outside as well.


I love riding outside. I would do it almost any day (as long as its sunny out!) but since winter is drawing in the ground is getting harder.

Maybe when we get more snow I will take my horse out for a quick winter run by the outdoor arena. 

Anybody else love riding in the snow?


----------



## Almond Joy

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Anybody else love riding in the snow?


I haven't yet, but it's on my bucket list though!!! I think next lesson if there is snow out I'll ask if I could just walk around in the outdoor a bit


----------



## horsecrazygirl

IF it would snow i would definitely ride in it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol HCG story of my life! We don't get snow in my little part of Australia.

God 2012 was weird weather-wise though. My horses dropped their winter coats, then the weather went feral again and they stopped shedding and their coats grew back, and now that it's hot, one is FINALLY fully shed out [2 months after they normally finish] and the other is only just kicking it into high gear. Whaaa?

I am blown away by how far my young TB has come. Some of you know of her, and how she was all but untouchable when I got her. It's taken us five long months to get this far but FINALLY, she is not just tolerating human contact... she is ENJOYING it and actively seeking it where she can. I brought her in to groom and feed today, and as I was grooming her she was leaning into the brush and making itchy faces. The only hurdle we still have to jump is the issue of having her feet done.. I am my own farrier partly because I know how, and it's cheaper... and partly because I don't know any farrier who would put up with her without losing his or her temper, and Magic is not a horse that I can afford to let ANYONE get mad at.

Had I passed her up and taken on a different horse, I'd be so much farther on in the training by now, but I wouldn't have learned anywhere near as much. It was a steep learning curve and involved a lot of re-training of my brain [this task is still a work in progress] but I wouldn't change the past five months for the world.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

so today i got a pair of cowboy\girl boots. and a stetson. I like the boots and all but they aren't vey comfortable. They are form a small store in new mexico. they are alos kinda big. I want your guys opinion on them. I didn't choose them btw my dad did and he isn't a horse person.ill try to get pictures up later.


----------



## tialovesanimals

I have this dress.. It's red, black, and white . It has red and black flowers all over it and it goes to just past my knees. Does anyone have any opinions on what boots would look good with? I'm looking for tall, non-expensive ones So that I can ride ok still, and not get mud all over my legs when my horse runs away. He runs away toward the herd after I go for a walk..by the way! haha!


----------



## harvesterdaughter

I got my first horse when I was 7. We were in ND cutting soybeans and the owner rode her through the trailer park we were staying at. Her name is Alice and she's a sorrel QH.


----------



## courtneyraae

hi everyone, im courtney, i have a horse and a pit bull c: 
how are you all tonight?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hi Courtney and Hello to you HD! you guys told us about your horse you did the telling part now what about the showing? we need PICTURES!!!


----------



## courtneyraae

no showing for me and my boy, his old owners had him sitting out in a field doing nothing. I used to barrel race my old pony though c:


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol, I think HCG wants to see pictures of your horses!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Oh my goodness! I haven't been on this thread for ages! lolol  

Just to bring y'all up to speed... I have been riding English lately and LOVE it!! I'm not sure whether Biddy likes the change of speed or not yet.. If he doesn't, then he better get over it :wink: just kidding. Biddy is as amazing as ever, though. He runs up to see me when I go out into the pasture and loves going riding! Umm, oh! I got a new camera for Christmas, too!  it's amazing! I'll have to get some pictures up! :happydance: Anyhoo, that's about all I have from my super _exciting_ life! :wink:

blue eyed pony: that's amazing!! I'm so glad things are working out for you! 

& welcome Courtney & HD!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Here you go! The only one that is edited is the first one, and it's only cropped.  I'm loving this new camera!

The horses were full of it yesterday morning and, luckily, I had my camera within reach! (that's a first, lol) Here's Biddy & his amazing racing skills! 








I don't know why, but I just really like this picture.. 








Reliving his racing days.. 








"Ok, mom. I'm done now. Can we go for a ride?"








I have _hundreds_ more, but they are taking too long to upload.. :wink:


----------



## courtneyraae

I dont have many pictures but here is ranger(perch/paint) and molly(haflingerx). Molly is my sisters pony.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I get to ride! So still haven't gone back to the drs but my trainers gelding that i usually ride has finally healed from cutting his leg open. She offered to let me go with her to the gymkhana this weekend and ride him . I am so excited its been close to 2 months and I've been missing it soo much.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Cute horses, Courtney & yay BarrelracingArabian!!! :happydance:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Awesome Barrelracing Arabian


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

It was awesome being back in the saddle . My trainer is also recovering from a bad fall off her 4 yr old so it was the second time for her and first for sug in awhile. Definitely glad to be riding


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Here are my new boots 


















and one of jazz









and one of Ebony i have no idea what breed he is but he is massive.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Love the boots, HCG.. If either of those horses go missing, they aren't with me!! :rofl: just kidding, but seriously, they are both super cute!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Thanks BarrelBunny! better go check to make sure these two don't go missing!




BarrelBunny said:


> Love the boots, HCG.. If either of those horses go missing, they aren't with me!! :rofl: just kidding, but seriously, they are both super cute!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Haha you're welcome! & whoops, too late :wink: They're GONE! ..just remember: DON'T check my barn! lolol


----------



## ParaIndy

I just got back in the house from feeding my equines. Paragon was in a very grumpy mood (he is grumpy most of the time) and he decided that tonight would be a good night to see if he could finally make me back down to him (he tries a lot and he never wins). 

I fed Paragon and Grady on one side of the pasture and my colt, Indy, on the other side so Paragon would be less inclined to steal his grain. After Paragon was done with his grain he pinned his ears at me so of course I gave him a good slap and yelled no. He bolted past me and took all his anger out on poor Indy, kicking and nipping at him. I ran over and gave him the hardest slap I could as soon as he stuck his nose in Indy's feed bucket. He jerked his head up and started to rear, and for a split second I think my heart stopped beating, because the look in his eyes was the most angry look I have ever seen in a horse. I think he was seriously considering attacking me. As soon as he came back down, I snapped out of it and my fear was replaced with the most fury I have ever felt toward a horse, the thought that he would DARE think about doing anything to me and I yelled the fiercest "NO!" ever. He got the point and wheeled around and ran back to his side of the pasture. 

Indy was standing to the side and he looked thoroughly shocked and scared so I walked over to him and calmed him down and then walked back over to where Paragon was. Just to make sure that he had abandoned all thoughts of being boss, I took a firm step towards him and ordered him to move away. He looked at me for a second, but then decided that I was serious and he moved away. 

I think over the next few days we are going to be doing a lot of ground work to freshen up on who is boss around here!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

oh my you are ok right? that is scary. glad you showed him who's boss.




ParaIndy said:


> I just got back in the house from feeding my equines. Paragon was in a very grumpy mood (he is grumpy most of the time) and he decided that tonight would be a good night to see if he could finally make me back down to him (he tries a lot and he never wins).
> 
> I fed Paragon and Grady on one side of the pasture and my colt, Indy, on the other side so Paragon would be less inclined to steal his grain. After Paragon was done with his grain he pinned his ears at me so of course I gave him a good slap and yelled no. He bolted past me and took all his anger out on poor Indy, kicking and nipping at him. I ran over and gave him the hardest slap I could as soon as he stuck his nose in Indy's feed bucket. He jerked his head up and started to rear, and for a split second I think my heart stopped beating, because the look in his eyes was the most angry look I have ever seen in a horse. I think he was seriously considering attacking me. As soon as he came back down, I snapped out of it and my fear was replaced with the most fury I have ever felt toward a horse, the thought that he would DARE think about doing anything to me and I yelled the fiercest "NO!" ever. He got the point and wheeled around and ran back to his side of the pasture.
> 
> Indy was standing to the side and he looked thoroughly shocked and scared so I walked over to him and calmed him down and then walked back over to where Paragon was. Just to make sure that he had abandoned all thoughts of being boss, I took a firm step towards him and ordered him to move away. He looked at me for a second, but then decided that I was serious and he moved away.
> 
> I think over the next few days we are going to be doing a lot of ground work to freshen up on who is boss around here!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hey everyone! Since horsecrazygirl shared some new pictures I guess I will. This one of Brandy and me was taken recently. And I know I'm crooked, right after this pic I straightened out!









Btw, I love your signature, BarrelBunny.


----------



## BarrelBunny

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Btw, I love your signature, BarrelBunny.


Hey thanks!  Your horse is super cute!


----------



## ParaIndy

horsecrazygirl, yes I am fine, except my hand stung for a while after that! I brought a crop out with me this morning and he was fine. Groundwork today!


----------



## courtneyraae

BarrelBunny said:


> Cute horses, Courtney & yay BarrelracingArabian!!! :happydance:



thank you c: and YAY BarrelracingArabian


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I WENT RIDING TODAY!!!!!!!
am so happy! my new boots were awesome. Jazz was awesome. the ride was awesome. i feel really happy i think i did pretty good to.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well third day riding and sugars first run back and we got a lower 24 with a few rider errors and letting him pick his speed. This guy is chubby right now buy still tried his hardest for me and usually a nervous bucker only offered once on a pole event which i expected and we worked through easily .


----------



## BarrelBunny

That's amazing HCG!

BRArabian - that's great! You gotta start somewhere! & in all honesty, I barely started bringing my times down in 2011. (I had already been barrel racing around 4 years or so..) I was always on either a bucker or a runaway. I was always afraid to ask for speed because of those two reasons. I finally got over it and started running low 16's & high 15's. (I run against Pozzi & she was running HIGH 14's, so I think I was starting to do pretty good at the end of 2012!) It takes practice & lots of time.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah i had my thoroughbred pass away on me after 3 months then the arab i spent 2 1/2 yrs on had so many issues it was sooo hard to really improve on him let alone be competitive. 

My trainer right now has sugar and classy as back ups and then her too big runner shot gun and pistol. Sugar is never going to be a 1d/2d horse but he can still get me started till i am able to afford my barrel horse  .


----------



## BarrelBunny

Yep! You just gotta start out slower and work your way up. I'd rather run a slow and right pattern versus a fast and wrong one any day.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Wel he knows it he's just really really out of shape and I've also had 2months out of the loop but was working consistently on barrels for the last 3 years with horrible horse luck. 
I'm just lucky to have a trainer willing to lend me her horses and train me for free. Without her I wouldn't be riding right now.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I've had horrible luck, too! My last horse gave me a dent in my leg that has no feeling in or around it.. It is now about 9 months old and hasn't changed a bit. :shock: I'm pretty sure I finally found my heart horse and am hoping for MANY years to come with him! 

You are definitely lucky! I never had a trainer (until English lessons last year). If my horses were out, then they were out and I had no others to race. Plenty others to ride, but only two of them were finished barrel horses.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah thats how i was but never ridden a finished horse till hers. Sugar is not finished but he knows he pattern well haha. The last horse i rode was a hot hot arab gelding who had so many issues youd fix one and eight others would surface, he ran me straight through a fence slamming my knee and pulling me off in the process which still has problems. I loved him but it was best i moved on. I hope to finally get another horse soon as my trainer and her husband are wanting to move to texas by this summer and I wont have the luxury of riding anymore. 

Hope you and your horse have many years .


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guys please tell me I'm being stupid 

Both my dogs are going to the vets today, one definitely needs surgery [mouth surgery, she needs at least two teeth out] but she's 13 and with her age that adds a lot of risk to the whole endeavour. I've had her since I was 5, and I can't imagine my life without her. The other one has something wrong with a hip and I'm petrified that that might be something serious too :/ she probably needs xrays to get a definite diagnosis.

My poor bank account! hahaha

Anyway I'm absolutely petrified that something will go wrong and I'll lose one or both.


----------



## BarrelBunny

BRArabian - I hope you get a new horse, too! & thank you! I really hope we have a lot of years together as well.

blue eyed - I thought I posted a response YESTERDAY morning! *face palm* Anyhoo, I don't think you are being stupid. I know how it feels to lose a dog that has been with you practically your whole life. My Boxer was brought into the family before me! I have so many pictures - and memories - with him that it is unreal. He died when I was eleven. I still get sad when I talk about him, but I realize that he is not in any pain anymore. He died peacefully in his sleep. I hope all goes well with both of yours!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've lost pets before, but my grumpy old witch is special. For the mouth surgery she has to be under for a while.

Vet listened to her heart though and said that sounded nice and strong, and older dogs get less of the drugs anyway, so she should be fine. There IS a risk but for her, it's not very high compared to most dogs her age. She's going in on Friday... she'll likely be at the vets all day from early in the morning to late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Good luck with that!! I hope she pulls through, and I'm glad to hear that she has a good chance.


----------



## blue eyed pony

thanks  grumpy old witch is at my feet at the moment. It needs to be tomorrow already. Ugh haha. I hate waiting.

Hey so does anyone else "farm" predator bugs to control the number of pest bugs? We cultivate daddy long legs spiders to control the nasty ones like white tails and redbacks. Best part of that pest control method is that it costs nothing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

You're welcome  & that makes two of us! 

Nope, we don't!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm thinking about buying some fly predators to try to cut down the number of flies we have! It's horrible. Hahaha. Need mosquito predators out where I work, though, those are the worst.


----------



## Horse racer

I hate flys :evil: They drive me nuts in the spring and summer where I live. i go through like two fly strips a week in my horse's stalls.


----------



## blue eyed pony

They're not so bad where I live but where I work they're terrible!

OK so guys... I have sad news. I've made the heartbreaking decision to have my filly euthed. She's just not pasture sound, and most likely isn't going to be. Even if I throw $3000+ at her [diagnosis confirmation and then surgery costs] she only has about a 50% chance of ever being pasture sound.


----------



## Almond Joy

blue eyed pony said:


> They're not so bad where I live but where I work they're terrible!
> 
> OK so guys... I have sad news. I've made the heartbreaking decision to have my filly euthed. She's just not pasture sound, and most likely isn't going to be. Even if I throw $3000+ at her [diagnosis confirmation and then surgery costs] she only has about a 50% chance of ever being pasture sound.


Oh my goodness! I'm so so sorry!!!!! What happened with her? 

At least you still have your other horse(s) right?!?!?!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so so sorry!!!!! What happened with her?
> 
> At least you still have your other horse(s) right?!?!?!!


She went lame a few months ago, vet tentatively diagnosed OCD but didn't want to do xrays without giving her a chance to come good first. Treated with joint injections which did help briefly and box rest. Horse went utterly stir-crazy and had to be put back in the pasture, was ok for a time, but recently went lame again.

I'm already in debt from all her vet fees and while I can go so far as xrays and ultrasound for a definite diagnosis, I cannot afford the $2500 per joint it will cost to have surgery done if the vet is right. If the vet is WRONG, it's juvenile arthritis, and totally unfixable. So basically, damned if I do, damned if I don't.

Nothing has been done re euthing her yet, because it's a logistical nightmare where I live to dispose of the body [local law states it is illegal to bury a carcass and this time of year it would be total idiocy to burn one; cremating at the special crematorium costs $1600] so I have to figure out how to do that before I can put her out of her pain. But I do still have Monty, so I won't be totally horseless. It just hurts. Magic's stolen my heart and in the past five months we've both grown and learned and healed each other more than I thought possible..


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'm so sorry, blue eyed! :-(


----------



## Almond Joy

blue eyed pony said:


> She went lame a few months ago, vet tentatively diagnosed OCD but didn't want to do xrays without giving her a chance to come good first. Treated with joint injections which did help briefly and box rest. Horse went utterly stir-crazy and had to be put back in the pasture, was ok for a time, but recently went lame again.
> 
> I'm already in debt from all her vet fees and while I can go so far as xrays and ultrasound for a definite diagnosis, I cannot afford the $2500 per joint it will cost to have surgery done if the vet is right. If the vet is WRONG, it's juvenile arthritis, and totally unfixable. So basically, damned if I do, damned if I don't.
> 
> Nothing has been done re euthing her yet, because it's a logistical nightmare where I live to dispose of the body [local law states it is illegal to bury a carcass and this time of year it would be total idiocy to burn one; cremating at the special crematorium costs $1600] so I have to figure out how to do that before I can put her out of her pain. But I do still have Monty, so I won't be totally horseless. It just hurts. Magic's stolen my heart and in the past five months we've both grown and learned and healed each other more than I thought possible..


I am so sorry! That's just so terrible! But you have to think about the positives: She taught you so many things that you will never forget, and she will always have a place in your heart throughout your entire horsey life/career. I'm sure she taught you as much as you taught her!!! And I'm sure all of the other young horses you will start throughout your years will appreciate her for that!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am really really sorry Blue.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone. I love you guys, you know that right?

It's too soon and it's NOT fair but she's living in pain. She's been on daily bute for months and STILL has a lot of sore days. It's difficult on a weekend to organise it all but come Monday things will start moving along. I keep thinking I can't do this, but I have to.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm so, so sorry, blue eyed.


----------



## Cinder

That sounds really tough, blue eyed. I'm so sorry. Stay strong, you're doing your best to do right by her.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you <3

I've managed to find a place I can bury her, thanks to a wonderful person who has offered to let me bury her on their property, just a matter of getting her there now. It's all getting painfully real now


----------



## Horse racer

That's awful, I'm sorry :-( I can't imagine what it feels like to go through that.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

It sucks blue, it really does. But you know what? your filly is so lucky to have someone like you as a owner. you cared for her for so long and then out of her best intrest, you made the hardest decision any horse owner would have to. not because you want to but because you can't stand to see your filly in pain. So like i said before, she is ver lucky.


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's harder today to think of going through with it, because she's bolting around like a mad thing and not taking any lame steps - but she's buted up to the eyeballs, and when she stops being stupid she stands like she's hurting. If she's in that much pain on bute that it shows, it's definitely time.

I have asked her what she thinks, sounds kooky but it helps me feel better about the choice I've made because she just looked at me and I knew... she told me she just wants her pain to end.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

so what has everyone been up to?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well... two weeks changes everything. Miss came good again. I stopped giving her grain when I gave up on her [she was still on pasture and had free choice hay] and she came sound.

Feels like a bad dream now. She hasn't taken one single lame step in 9 days, which is a record for her. She actually PUT ON weight, and her coat has a much better shine to it.

All signs point to her lameness being because of her grain intolerance [hindgut acidosis can cause hind end lameness]... I don't doubt there was an injury or something at some stage which spurred my vet to think it was more serious but the ongoing lameness was in the absence of any heat or swelling, and is now gone completely. I am therefore doing the same things I would do with any 2yo TB with her, pushing my luck regarding her soundness, because I don't want to have her sound for 6 months or a year and then have her break down again the moment I start to break her.

I took her on intending that I would have a trainer break her for me, but that I would do as much as possible myself, and if I felt like I was in over my head I would get help. I did get in over my head with some of the groundwork, but I got help, and she's a totally different horse to the one she used to be.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

who is miss? and any news about magic?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Miss is one of Magic's many nicknames, HCG


----------



## Cinder

I haven't taken a lesson for two weeks because of the terrible weather. Don't mind me dying over here :-( :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Day two walk and trot under saddle, and she's still sound. I thought for sure it would just send her lame again... but no, she's proving me wrong.

Nervous today because I was carrying a whip [so I could back up my leg aids with a light touch if I had to, she knows about whip aids due to a lot of groundwork... I don't like "unseating" myself on babies to get them moving] but very well behaved. We did have a little "whoopsie" moment where I think I must have thrown her off balance or something, and she crow-hopped a few times. Amazing how unseating the little crow hops are, considering how huge of a buck I can stick on!

I ride her in a CC saddle with my XC vest on because I do want to be able to bail out if I have to, and as for the vest, well, it's just good sense lol. She's going really well and SO clever - doesn't really understand what leg aids are for but she's trying her heart out for me. Already today she's easier to get moving than she was yesterday.

And, PICTURES, because I know you love them! Please excuse my "chair" seat; I ride very defensively on babies because you never REALLY know what they're going to do.

Edit; please excuse how far forward the saddle is, I swear I put it on in the right place... I need to have her dressage saddle fitted to her and then she'll be in that but for now, until I'm a bit more sure of her, I'm riding her in Monty's jumping saddle which is a bit wide for her... hence the slipping forward. I might try it with a half pad underneath and see what happens, next time.


----------



## Almond Joy

That is FANTASTIC news Blue Eyed Pony!!!!!! So happy for you and for her!!!

As for the leg aids, did you do any groundwork with moving away from pressure on the barrel? Just a suggestion, although I'm pretty sure you know what you're doing with the looks of things! Congrats!!!


----------



## IzMyWings

First thing's first: hi everyone!

That is wonderful news blue eyed pony!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Hey Guys its been a while since I got in trouble and school and everything.. urgh.. I have not rode rode in 3 MONTHS! gosh its so hard.. okay Ive went and sat on him while my dads not home.. what a rebel LOL.. but I have to be very careful.. but I CANT NOT RIDE! its so hard lol! and BEP((I think) IM SO HAPPY FOR YOUR mare... as far as a read shes okay for now?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hey Barrelbeginner! It has been quite a while. That sucks so bad. I'm afraid if that happened to me I would sneak in a few rides somehow... in the dark of night...

SO happy for you Blue!


----------



## Almond Joy

BarrelBeginner, were you allowed to keep all of your horses? 

And hey everyone, check out my new video!!! It's about my friend and her horse, Cruiser! Thanks so much!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> That is FANTASTIC news Blue Eyed Pony!!!!!! So happy for you and for her!!!
> 
> As for the leg aids, did you do any groundwork with moving away from pressure on the barrel? Just a suggestion, although I'm pretty sure you know what you're doing with the looks of things! Congrats!!!


Thank you  I'm over the moon right now!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have done a TON of ground work, she really needed it [troubled red TB mare lol... not the sort of horse you can just hop on and go with!]. Yes we have done moving off pressure on the barrel, she understands the concept just doesn't really "get" this whole riding gig yet.

I ask lightly with my leg, then I ask with voice [she is very familiar with voice commands due to all the groundwork we have done], then just touch her with the whip. I have never had to go any farther than that. She's very soft into walk already, still reluctant/unsure about the trot, and I haven't cantered her because she's not balanced enough in walk and trot yet.

Today's ride was very nervous on both parts. I was expecting her to be a bit of a brat, given that IME the third day of anything new for ANY horse is the day they act up, and that I think was making her very very nervous. She almost went catatonic on me because of it, so we kept it very simple and basic with loads of praise. I need to be VERY careful not to overload her and frighten her, but she's very clever and tries so hard, I don't doubt she'll progress just nicely over the next couple of years before she's old enough to compete.

She's going to have 2 or 3 days off now to let it sink in, then I'll hop on again and see what she remembers and go from there. She seems to like her bit, but isn't such a fan of the taste of it [sweet iron], so I've ordered another D-ring single jointed snaffle for her in a stainless steel mouth.

She broke out this morning and got into the feed again... into Monty's very high protein feed, which she can't have because it sends her lame... so she was a little sore, but she seems to warm out of it. We'll see how we go I guess... meanwhile I need to make my feed more secure so it can't happen again.


----------



## Horse racer

That's really great new Blue Eyed Pony! 

Almond Joy, I like that video! It made me smile


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks HR 

I have a video of her 4th ride  so pleased with how she's going, this is very quick progress and certainly MUCH faster than I expected. She's starting to relax now. I think it was great for her to have a nervous third ride and for me to not push her at all - showed her that I'm listening to her needs and taking them into account. She's just awesome. And to think that 3 months ago I hated her, wow! Now she's the best horse I've ever had.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well guys my 18 th was yesterday and Wednesday i bought a palomino gelding as my barrel prospect . I can't wait to get him home. 

BEP- congrats


----------



## blue eyed pony

Happy birthday for yesterday and congrats on your new pony!

Thankssss  5th ride time this evening, or whenever I can get someone to ride Monty. It's time for bulk straight lines walking and trotting and that's just not possible at home, but I'm not comfortable riding a breaker on trails alone, and she really does need a buddy to follow regardless. I'll take my camera and get a few ear shots if she's feeling confident enough that I can ride with only one hand.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ahhh! I am so happy for you BEP! BB you told me you asked your dad! What is happening in my life. I MIGHT GET A HORSE!!!!!!!! hopefully (praying and hoping and a whole lot of other feelings).


----------



## blue eyed pony

HCG that is AWESOME! You HAVE to share your horse hunting journey with us!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That's TOO COOL horsecrazygirl! Good luck!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I will!


----------



## Wheel006

*Looking for a horse to loan!!!!!!!!*

Hi,
I was wondering if any of you could help me find a horse to loan in Berkshire preferably near Newbury! I am 12 years old and have been riding for almost 5 years and can do all yard and stable duties! Please contact me if you know a horse on loan that I could ride?:lol:
Email me on : [email protected]
Or text me on 07900993825


----------



## Audacious14

Wheel006 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if any of you could help me find a horse to loan in Berkshire preferably near Newbury! I am 12 years old and have been riding for almost 5 years and can do all yard and stable duties! Please contact me if you know a horse on loan that I could ride?:lol:
> Email me on : [email protected]
> Or text me on 07900993825


I'd suggest looking at horses online in your area or going to specific barns close to you. Try out some horses locally.  It's much better being able to try out a horse rather than buying one off the internet and finding the horse has problems. 

Andddd I also just found this thread and I'm subbing to it.  Seems interesting and it's nice being able to talk to other horse-riding-teens.  By the way, I'm 15 and my horse's name is Audi. He's a chestnut quarter horse gelding and he's not registered. Bought him from a summer camp after winter leasing him, but I've known him for 4 years. He's such a sweetheart. <3  

Looking forward to talking to you guys!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Welcome, Audacious! I'm your age, but I'll be 16 in less than a month


----------



## Horse racer

Welcome Audacious! So is Audi pronounced like the sports car? Like out-ee? That's a pretty cool name for a horse


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Welcome Audacious! You introduced your self but sadly your not done yet. We need pictures of your horse!!!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

The horse i might get his name is Foxy. He is a 17 year old gelding and perfect ground manners and under saddle as well. I saw him being ridden for the first time in two years and he did pretty darn good. I spent time with him yesterday. I lunged him and he was sooo good. Today i groomed him while he was no tied up and he stood still almost the whole time. He is the type of horse that needs to be played with or time spent with everyday and he needs "his" special person. Im going to pass to i am so happy! I will get pictures of him soon. SQUEEE!


----------



## americancowboy

Hey y'all, I've been viewing this forum for a while and thought I'd join in! I'm 17 years old and live in Washington. I haven't been in love with horses for very long, but I've always liked them. My great great grandpa, great grandpa, and grandpa were pioneers and ranchers in my area, unfortunately my parents aren't horse people. I've grown up riding with my cousin, and he got me really into horses. I will be starting riding lessons this month and am really excited! And want to take my horsemanship skills to the next level. I don't own a horse, and I'm not really in the situation to own one with college and all that, but I will definitely own horses someday! I'm talking to my local vet and seeing if he has any clients that need their horses exercised and he said he does and he'll get back to me, so that's got me excited too. Besides horses I'm really into hunting and guns. I've been collecting guns for a long time and mainly collect vintage cowboy firearms from the 1800's, and I shoot competition as well. Thinking about getting into some cowboy mounted shooting, so that's me.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I turned 16 yesterday! Yes!

Welcome, americancowboy! Glad to have you join us  I like guns, too.


----------



## Ash27

I was brought up in a small town, and thats where i became fond of horses. Ended up getting a job and buying myself a 4 year old Chestnut Thoroughbred.* *


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Umm americancowboy is banned. That was quick. I don't think i am going to get foxy. Financially speaking it doesn't seem like such a good idea. Oh well, I waited before ,i can wait some more.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I haven't ever seen this thread, but I'll bite. 

I am 16, turning 17 in June and I currently own a quarter horse who is for sale. I raised this horse from a yearling and love him with all my heart, but I am content with my decision to sell because it is absolutely the best decision for the both of is. I really love dressage and ride as often as I can. I have a car now, which is makes being 16 so awesome, and allows me to ride much more, and getting a job last summer as a working student was amazing. Being in the IB program now, I am basically chained to a desk, but I do love it. I basically have just choose school and horses over any social life what so ever.  Is anyone else here in IB?

I may be buying a PSG warmblood gelding and show him 3rd and 4th this year, and then PSG next, and I am ecstatic! It would be incredible.

I am definitely subbing this thread and keeping track with you guys!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

horsecrazygirl said:


> Umm americancowboy is banned. That was quick. I don't think i am going to get foxy. Financially speaking it doesn't seem like such a good idea. Oh well, I waited before ,i can wait some more.


Wow. I wonder why.

Aww that stinks. Well I hope you can someday.


----------



## Almond Joy

LMDB, I'm going through something like that too! I have to give up horseback riding for a few weeks until I can reschedule my lesson because I'm doing Crew and I have school :/ It really sucks but I don't own so its ok!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Yeah! I understand!

I had to cut back riding a lot for a little while and it was hard to figure out how to manage my time, but it will be really worth it because I won't have to take my freshman year of college, and get to graduate in 3 years 

What discipline do you ride?


----------



## Cinder

Hey everyone, I haven't posted in a while but I've been lurking!

Hey DrummerBoy!

Sorry about that, Almond Joy and Drummer Boy. That really sucks! I hate it when I have to stop riding for a while for whatever reason.


----------



## Horse racer

That's really too bad Horsecrazygirl :-(, I'm sorry. Had kinda the same thing happen to me, recently, kinda. I found a beautiful paint horse for sale in my area, he's 5 years old, trained in team penning and barrel racing, and is $1300. Which isn't too bad of price. My parents acted on board and we went and saw the horse and really loved him. Then after getting me excited pulled out the "Well with college and stuff it inst practical." :-|. I told them I'm willing to get a job and pay for the horse completely myself and they said "If you're goin to get a job then that money needs to go into a college fund." I sick and tired of hearing about college! I know it's important and stuff and I'm going to go, but everytime I want to do something I can't or am limited because of "college"! Anyway Again, sorry to hear that HCG, just keep looking up


----------



## Almond Joy

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Yeah! I understand!
> 
> I had to cut back riding a lot for a little while and it was hard to figure out how to manage my time, but it will be really worth it because I won't have to take my freshman year of college, and get to graduate in 3 years
> 
> What discipline do you ride?


I used to do trail riding last september but then back in July I switched to weekly english lessons... They're a lot more challenging but I would absolutely LOVE to go for a trail ride right now!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm trying Horse racer. its sometimes just really hard.


----------



## Horse racer

Ok, so do any of yall see this in yall's schools??? So, there seems to be an outbreak of "Cowboys" in my school. People who were last week wearing skinny jeans, V-neck volcolm shirts, and those DC skater shoes are now wearing brand new Ariat and Whites boots, wearing camo, Wranglers, Belt buckles, romeos....It's like WTH? These guys I doubt have even TOUCHED a horse let alone ride one or have any interest in hunting and the country life.....It's wierding me out, and bugging me a little bit. A bunch of drugstore cowboys :shock:


----------



## foxtrot

i got into riding when i was 7, i had a few private lessons with my big sister and we learnt to trot :') i didnt ride for 2 years after that, but i didnt give up pestering my mum for lessons  i FINALLY got lessons once a week! i found a loan pony recently and i can't imagine what i would do without him! i love him to pieces  <3


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Horse racer said:


> Ok, so do any of yall see this in yall's schools??? So, there seems to be an outbreak of "Cowboys" in my school. People who were last week wearing skinny jeans, V-neck volcolm shirts, and those DC skater shoes are now wearing brand new Ariat and Whites boots, wearing camo, Wranglers, Belt buckles, romeos....It's like WTH? These guys I doubt have even TOUCHED a horse let alone ride one or have any interest in hunting and the country life.....It's wierding me out, and bugging me a little bit. A bunch of drugstore cowboys :shock:


I want new Ariats! and i need new jeans that i can ride in. Lol here i think this thread might help you...http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/country-girls-vs-country-girls-150605/


----------



## Horse racer

I want new Ariats too! I really want the Ariat Legend Phoenix boots, they look nice and comfortable! Trying to save up...they're $200 :shock:. But yeah, it's getting under my skin I don't like wanna be's and one of the many reasons I like the way I dress with boots, wranglers, and a carhartt, because it makes me different from everyone else. But, I have the life style and passion to back up the way I dress.


----------



## FoxyRider22

The kids at my school used to pick on me for my cowboy boots....but now everyone is wearing them as if they always did.... >< so aggravating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Just makes you the trend setter. i don't really care. just don't insult horses and i really don't care about what you say or do.


----------



## Horse racer

horsecrazygirl said:


> Just makes you the trend setter. i don't really care. just don't insult horses and i really don't care about what you say or do.


I hope I'm not the trend setter! That is the LAST thing I want to be. And I agree don't insult the horses OR act like you know a ton about them when you know NOTHING. 

Sevastian27, kids will still yell out YEEEEHAWWWW!!! At me in the hallway :-| gets old real fast. But I don't care, I kinda almost take it as a compliment in a way, I'm proud to be who I am haha. But yeah, I was at a college a couple weeks ago and saw a girl wearing cowgirl boots and was just sitting waiting to do a stupid band performance (I hate band, no offense to any one) and I thought "oh, a horse person! I have someone to talk to." So, I asked of she rides, and she looked at me weird and said "what?" And I said "do you ride horses?" And she said "No, why do you ask?" And I replied "Oh, we'll you're wearing cowgirl boots." And then she said "Oh, I just like to wear them because they're cute." :evil:. I held my mouth shut.


----------



## FoxyRider22

Horse racer said:


> I hope I'm not the trend setter! That is the LAST thing I want to be. And I agree don't insult the horses OR act like you know a ton about them when you know NOTHING.
> 
> Sevastian27, kids will still yell out YEEEEHAWWWW!!! At me in the hallway :-| gets old real fast. But I don't care, I kinda almost take it as a compliment in a way, I'm proud to be who I am haha. But yeah, I was at a college a couple weeks ago and saw a girl wearing cowgirl boots and was just sitting waiting to do a stupid band performance (I hate band, no offense to any one) and I thought "oh, a horse person! I have someone to talk to." So, I asked of she rides, and she looked at me weird and said "what?" And I said "do you ride horses?" And she said "No, why do you ask?" And I replied "Oh, we'll you're wearing cowgirl boots." And then she said "Oh, I just like to wear them because they're cute." :evil:. I held my mouth shut.


omg done people can be annoying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

Horse racer said:


> I hope I'm not the trend setter! That is the LAST thing I want to be. And I agree don't insult the horses OR act like you know a ton about them when you know NOTHING.
> 
> Sevastian27, kids will still yell out YEEEEHAWWWW!!! At me in the hallway :-| gets old real fast. But I don't care, I kinda almost take it as a compliment in a way, I'm proud to be who I am haha. But yeah, I was at a college a couple weeks ago and saw a girl wearing cowgirl boots and was just sitting waiting to do a stupid band performance (I hate band, no offense to any one) and I thought "oh, a horse person! I have someone to talk to." So, I asked of she rides, and she looked at me weird and said "what?" And I said "do you ride horses?" And she said "No, why do you ask?" And I replied "Oh, we'll you're wearing cowgirl boots." And then she said "Oh, I just like to wear them because they're cute." :evil:. I held my mouth Omg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

Horse racer said:


> I hope I'm not the trend setter! That is the LAST thing I want to be. And I agree don't insult the horses OR act like you know a ton about them when you know NOTHING.
> 
> Sevastian27, kids will still yell out YEEEEHAWWWW!!! At me in the hallway :-| gets old real fast. But I don't care, I kinda almost take it as a compliment in a way, I'm proud to be who I am haha. But yeah, I was at a college a couple weeks ago and saw a girl wearing cowgirl boots and was just sitting waiting to do a stupid band performance (I hate band, no offense to any one) and I thought "oh, a horse person! I have someone to talk to." So, I asked of she rides, and she looked at me weird and said "what?" And I said "do you ride horses?" And she said "No, why do you ask?" And I replied "Oh, we'll you're wearing cowgirl boots." And then she said "Oh, I just like to wear them because they're cute." :evil:. I held my mouth
> 
> Omg some people are so annoying!  It aggravates me how people think your crazy if you actually have a reason to wear boots!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

Well, today's a good day. There's an FFA competition at my school and there's some horse people I've talked to today! But everyday this switch from skater to cowboy is starting to drive me CRAZY! I'm in no place to question someone's new found interests or whatever this is, but it's annoying. I mean if these guys want to become horse people then that's great I would love to have some more horse people around here! But, they're dressing like this just to look cool and impress other people! Most of these guys were and are total...Jerks (there are other words I want to use). And now they go around acting all cool and act like they were never skater boys and are now all country. One kid wears boots with skinny jeans and an Ariat shirt untucked. It looks retarded. One thing I think that annoys me the most is that all these people anre giving these kids a ton of attention because of their "new look" and acting like, 'wow, they're cool!'. Ummm....Hello?! I've dressed like this for a long time and I get CRAP for dressing like I do and I actually live the life I don't just dress this way to look cool or be 'popular'. AHHHHH! I can't take it!


----------



## Almond Joy

Hehe I'm a horse person but I wear bright skinny jeans and neon v necks and whatnot XD I ride english though so I don't wear my boots to school, that would be weird. Once my feet are done growing I would love a nice pair of cowboy boots just for around the barn work and for show a bit  I have a pair of Justin Ropers but they're still a size too big and really ugly....


----------



## Horse racer

Hey that's fine, I'm not going to question you style :wink:. Beside we know you ride English and know how weird English riders are....haha just kidding. I have nothing against English I would really like to learn to ride that way someday and take English lessons . I probably sound pretty superficial about this whole thing and need to forget it. But when they come to me acting like they know everything I'll explode more than likely.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I honestly don't care if you act like you know about horses either. You can't act for that long before people know what you really are. HR ignore them. They will move on.


----------



## cowgal366

Well after reading most of that hii everyone. My names Kylie i'm 15 and am finaly getting a correct 2nd chance with ridding. 

Also i can't stand the wanna bee's its very irriating.


----------



## Horse racer

It's a TGI Friday day....All day long I've been staring out the window at school and looking across the river and seeing people riding their horses on the trails. I've always wanted to ride on that trail, but since I don't have a horse I haven't been able to. it's a beautiful windy trail on cliffs that over look the Snake River. So I've been watching them ride wishing I was over their and it made the day go by soooo slow.


----------



## Kotori

Hey, I'm Morgan. I'm 16 and have been riding for about a year, just learning canter. How long have you all been riding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

Hey Morgan and cowgal! Welcome! I rode for about 2 years...but that was 3 years ago and haven't had a chance to ride since. But, I'm staring riding lessons hopefully next week! 

I guess I've never told y'all my real name...it's Drew.


----------



## Almond Joy

I didn't have school today... Snowday! And on my birthday! Wish I could have ridden :/


----------



## cowgal366

I've been ridding for almost nine years. It was the regular back yard "pony" like thing. I started lessons in octber and am working on my canter. 

Happy Birthday Almond Joy!


----------



## blue eyed pony

GUYS GUYS GUYS. GUESS WHAT.

I was sitting and chilling on Magic yesterday, because that doesn't count towards any sort of work so technically it's ok even though she's on spell, and the girl who part-leases Monty [I say girl because she's not 18 yet, but will be soon] hopped off and untacked, then came over to say hi to Mum's gelding, and Magic fully went ears back at Ben and pushed him away, then ears forward all sweet at J [the girl] "LOVE ME I'M PRETTIER".

Magic demanded kisses from a STRANGER.

OHMYGODDDD. Different horse! If you'll remember, this is the horse that was all but untouchable when I took her on. Now she's the biggest lovebug EVERRR.


----------



## FoxyRider22

I've been riding for 12 years and counting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Blue eyed pony WOW! That is great. I have been riding for 16 years and counting.. haha just turned 16. been riding for [email protected]


----------



## FoxyRider22

barrelbeginner said:


> Blue eyed pony WOW! That is great. I have been riding for 16 years and counting.. haha just turned 16. been riding for [email protected]


well if you count toddler years....then I have you beat!  (17 years and counting)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

I was a late beginner... Rode trails in my fall year of 13 years old and then truly started riding in June of this year at 14...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

2 years and counting. Ok i have a little rant type of thing that i just need to get off my chest. So I am pretty sure most of you know about me trying to get a horse. Anyway, my trainer told me that she has to make a decision quickly about foxy. I told my mom who said she would talk to my Dad. well, she did and he won't say no because he doesn't want to hurt me. The thing is, this stupid hoping anticipation thing is really getting to me. I would rather have you say no quickly so i can get the hurt, sadness or whatever i am going to feel out quickly. I warned you all. Okay, i am done .


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Just be patient, if they are flipping the bill, you just treat them with respect and let them take their time. It's not like buying a horse is a simple decision. I know it is for you, but you, I assume, will not be paying for Foxy.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Just be patient, if they are flipping the bill, you just treat them with respect and let them take their time. It's not like buying a horse is a simple decision. I know it is for you, but you, I assume, will not be paying for Foxy.


I am LMDB. I haven't said a word to them apart from what my trainer told me to tell them. Thats it. I know that they will be paying for most of the bills. I alos know how it is not a easy decision. But I just want to know. It really is driving me crazy. I don't want to have false hope because disappointment hurts. I would rather know if this is possible for them or not.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I agree horsecrazygirl.. my dad will get my hopes up.. and shatter them.. seriously.. .. it sucks.. parents.. act so mean sometimes haha.. Im pretty sure? maybe not you.. maybe Im getting a different person and you mixed up? but our dads are the same in some situations? is that you or a different girl I talk to lol?


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I understand completely! 

I was in the same boat only a few weeks ago. This horse that I am buying is far outside my budget, (which was zero because we weren't even looking for a horse, I was just starting to try to sell my current guy:lol but I just decided to ask, and it worked out for me. 

I know that it is hard, but what I meant by my first post is that respect will get you really, really far. It sounds like you already got that down. 

I wish you good luck! I hope that this works out for you like it did for me.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

barrelbeginner said:


> I agree horsecrazygirl.. my dad will get my hopes up.. and shatter them.. seriously.. .. it sucks.. parents.. act so mean sometimes haha.. Im pretty sure? maybe not you.. maybe Im getting a different person and you mixed up? but our dads are the same in some situations? is that you or a different girl I talk to lol?


If its in chat, then its me. He doesn't shatter them on propose, but i have learned to keep them down. Just as a safety precaution. I don't think my dad is mean, i just don't agree with some things he says or does. I don't want to sound ungrateful. I am so grateful for everything they have given me. I just really hate this not knowing thing. Thanks LMDB. There is still a little hope. Maybe co owning with a friend. I just need to figure out a way where i will have a little more say over him. I am the only horse person in my family. The other family isn't horsey at all but they wanted to get a horse too. So this will be experience for them and my dream come true!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Yeah thats what I mean.. dont mean like yeah my dad tries to shatter them haha.. just the fact that he gets the hopes up.. makes it seem like it anyways..


----------



## cowgal366

Your not alone there horsecrazygirl last year my parents went full out looking at horses with me and talking money and then they wouuldn't decide. They make you wait and wait then give you a no. I'm looking again now with much better hopes of buying.


----------



## Almond Joy

Don't give up hope....

When I was little I begged and begged for chickens for 1 and a half years and they persistently said no and then one day one of my mom's friends brought 16 little chicks over


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Haha! No, I am not going to give up, but i don't want my parents to get stuck either. I am pretty persistent when it comes to animals. But not for horses. They are way more expensive and require different care then a cat. So i am trying.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Good luck, horsecrazygirl! I know how you feel.


----------



## blue eyed pony

HCG I have been through that too, it sucks huh? I promise things will work out in the end. If you're not meant to get Foxy that only means a more suitable horse will come along. I know it doesn't make it any easier but what will be, will be. If she's meant to be yours she will be.

I've been riding a grand total of about 11 years, but only have about 3 or 4 years of "proper" experience if you will. I was just a trail rider, not pretty and not proper, for the longest time. The past three to four years I've gotten a bit more serious about my riding so I've improved more in that time than I ever did in the other 7!

Now to what's going on in my life. Bloody hell! The ups and the downs, it's ridiculous. Magic is still going amazing, sound as a bell, no worries there... but bloody Monty! He fell out from me several times Saturday when I rode, not all the way to the ground but only because of pure luck. His front legs are both not wanting to straighten properly now and then [and when they don't, the whole leg buckles], it's his knees, and he's definitely not comfortable. He ran off when I went out to put his rug on [it's cold! I swear it wasn't cold last night but this morning when I woke up it was freezing], which is NOT normal, and on Saturday he slammed my knee into a gate, which is also not normal.

I think he has arthritis in his knees :/ he's already on joint suppliments purely because he's 17 so I thought I might give him something as a preventative, next option to try is Pentosan and that's so expensive...

You could just about knock me over with a feather right now, I just can't believe this... get one sound, put 10 rides on her, put her out to spell, and the other one goes unsound! This of course is what happens when you have horses but that doesn't make it any easier to believe.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

blue eyed pony said:


> HCG I have been through that too, it sucks huh? I promise things will work out in the end. If you're not meant to get Foxy that only means a more suitable horse will come along. I know it doesn't make it any easier but what will be, will be. If she's meant to be yours she will be.


Agree 100%

And I am really sorry BEP. I understand how it feels to have a lame horse, its really, really stressful.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well he's not actually lame, but that doesn't mean much, because it's both legs that aren't straightening properly [they do most of the time but not ALL of the time] so if he's in pain it's bilateral. He's definitely not comfortable because this behaviour is not normal for him. **** IT.

I think it might be damage from being jumped too young, I know he was an eventer as soon as eventing rules allow [age 4] and was jumping 1m05 [3'6"-ish] at age 5 so logic indicates it's possible he was started over fences age 3.

It looks like I have to retire him from jumping entirely, even if Pentosan gets him sound if there's damage in there it just isn't fair on him... I just hope that I can get him sound enough to ride because he's not happy when he's not in work.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Its so frustrating when people push youngsters. In any discipline.


----------



## blue eyed pony

You can say that again!

I mean my 2yo has had 10 rides, but she's being spelled until at least June now [October if my patience holds out that long], and when I bring her in she won't be ridden more than twice to three times a week [that depends on whether I bring her back into 'work' in June or leave her until October, she's 3 on the 27th of September - I don't believe in having youngsters in more days work a week than they are years old] and not for more than half an hour a ride. She won't be jumped at all until she's at least 4 1/2 [I don't count poles and cavallettis, they are useful parts of flat training after all!] and not higher than 2' until she's at least 5.

Magic has a better foreleg/shoulder than Monty, so she's less prone to concussive injury in her front legs, but I still don't want to risk it.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I've had my current gelding since he was a yearling. I know its really hard to wait!

PM me if you need to vent about the waiting. I waited a year and a half, and then took it slow! :lol:


----------



## Horse racer

I'm with all y'all here to, my parents like to do this stuff too. They took me to see a horse that we were going to possibly buy, and he was a beautiful paint and I fell in love with him. Well my parents went into the money thing and we didn't buy the horse. Today I got an offer from a person who I could possibly be exercising his horses for him, that he has a horse that he thinks would be a really good horse for me and says he would GIVE to me for FREE! I was really excited, but like you HCG, I'm really trying not to get my hopes up.

Good luck HCG, I feel for you and hope this all works out.  But always remember, everything happens for a reason. If Foxy doesn't work out, then there's probably an even better horse that you'll end up getting. Y'all know what I mean?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Thanks everyone! You don't know how good it feels that I'm not alone. Well, now they are possibly thinking of getting him. But yea, firm believer in everything happens for a reason. Just it really sucks cause its not the first time this happened.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Could you post a picture of Foxy? 

Is he the horse in your avie?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Yup. But i can post more pics of him. But none of them are very recent.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Meep. He's sound again. I didn't even do anything, just gave him a day off then lunged him before I got on to see if he was still not straightening his front legs as easy as normal... one knee did it once but that was it and once he was warm he was fine...

HORSES!

Now I wonder if he jarred his knees being an idiot in the pasture. Wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## barrelbeginner

AHH! Snow! Sleep PAST my alarm! So staying home today!! and Gonna ride and take pictures in the snow!!!


----------



## Crescent

I love this weather! its 60 hear in Virginia. I so love the time these days means I can get an extra hour in before its dark!


----------



## gambler2007

I took lessons when I was four, been hooked ever since. New question:
What was your favorite horse you've ever ridden? Details on them!


----------



## Horse racer

My cousin's Connemara pony! He is the best horse I've ever ridden. She is extremely smart and will pose for pictures whenever he sees a camera. My cousin got asked a few years back to train for the Olympics for show jumping, but turned them down. She was in the middle of college becoming a vet and didn't want that to get in the way college.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Why am I inside?!

Seriously. It's gorgeous out. Not too hot, not too cold, sky is perfect blue with a few fluffy white clouds. I need a laptop so I can just hang in the hammock and surf the net!

On another, somewhat related note, I want candy. But we haven't got any D:


----------



## cowgal366

So far i've got to say the horse i am currently ridding is my favorite. He pushes me and i push him but then we can work so well together its as if he reads my mind sometimes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

gambler2007 said:


> New question:
> What was your favorite horse you've ever ridden? Details on them!


An Inter1 dressage horse called Jasper  I don't know his show/reg name, but wow, NICE horse. By far the nicest horse I've ever touched, much less actually ridden. Like riding a cloud <3

If I could have a horse like that, I might actually become a dressage nut.

I am forever grateful to his lovely owner for welcoming me into his home for a week and letting me ride that amazing amazing horse.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Foxy. I have only been riding for two years, but i have ridden 6 different horses, so Foxy is by far my fave. I love his canter.


----------



## Almond Joy

Dreamer. I've only been riding for 1 and a half years but she is so dead broke, so smooth, and oh so fun! She can really do just about whatever you want XD


----------



## BreannaMarie

I everyone  im 15, been riding since i was like 2 then we had to sell the horses and just got back into them last year and now i have 6


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ahem, pictures then you have officially introduced yourself.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I've been riding for three and a half years, and my favorite horse I've ridden... hmm. I think probably my horse, but I don't know. She is a piece of WORK to ride!


----------



## QH Lover

Hmm, that's hard. I think I'd pick my old Atwee just because I miss her like heck. I miss riding every day in the summer, learning to sit the bumpiest trot known to the horse world bareback, I miss how she'd never listen to me when I tried to drag her away from the chicken food lol, I just miss her so much <3 I mean, I love Fancy, but Atwee was my first horse and now I'm gonna cry ok im done


----------



## QH Lover

I haven't actually ridden Fancy yet though  I rode her for like, 10 minutes when we were testing her out to buy...but that's it xD It was also on terrible footing, like a mix of mud, slush, salt, ice, and snow. Not good.


----------



## Gamergirl2249

Hey guys!! Im a teenage horse rider near washington too! I have a 9 year old paint, a 10 year old pony and a 21 year old Tenessee walker!!  I am a gamer, mostly may start some halter classes with our pony


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hello Gamer! I own a Tennessee Walker too


----------



## QH Lover

Hey Gamergirl, welcome!  
I just realized I never introduced myself to this thread! I'm Anna, I live in Maine  My pony that I got when I was 6 passed away on December 18th and we got Fancy January 11th. Fancy is an 11-in-may AQHA mare and we still have our old quarter horse gelding who is too old to really do anything anymore (We've had him since 2001, he's about 33) Fancy is AWESOME, I cannot wait to start riding her. 
Basically my plans for this summer consist of: Riding Fancy xD


----------



## Gamergirl2249

hi Horsecrazyteen and QH lover!!! Thanks!!
What do you guys show or like to ride? As in my name i do gaming because i loooove the thrill, and my lil guy turns into a dork when we get out there!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hey Gamergirl, welcome 

I want to try gaming but unfortunately neither of my horses is really suited to it, and there aren't many gaming shows here in Aus [there are some but not all that many]. I have a 15.1 and a bit long-backed Anglo Arab, and he can't turn real tight because he's so long in the back, and a 16hh+ 2 year old TB filly who just isn't the type, build-wise or personality-wise.

Instead, I ride jumpers, eventing and dressage. My Anglo boy is an amazing jumper and super experienced eventer, and I'm just discovering how nice of a dressage horse he actually is [turns out I'm a worse rider than I thought I was  but that's ok], and my filly, I'm in the process of breaking. She's had ten or eleven rides. She's only 2 1/2 though so I'm just taking it really slow with her, so I don't overload her mentally or do any damage to her physically.


----------



## QH Lover

Meh, don't ride much atm. Just ride English Pleasure  But my plans for this summer are ride Fancy almost every day so hopefully we'll be doing a whole lot of things by September!


----------



## Almond Joy

I will be showing eq this summer and winter then eventually hopefully starting into eventing!


----------



## Cinder

My favorite horse that I've ridden would probably be Skippy. He has such a good personality and is a lot of fun to ride!

Hello to all newcomers!


----------



## APointFairy

Hey! I'm Anna and I'm from Oregon! I own a saddlebred mare named dutchess! Love her lots, but I wish I could do more stuff with her! Any Oregonian teens in here around the Portland area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

Hey APointFairy! Welcome, Nice to see another teen from the Pacific North West! I live in Washington just about 2 hours away from Portland.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Its sunny and hot almost 70 degrees!!!!


----------



## Mercy

APointFairy said:


> Hey! I'm Anna and I'm from Oregon! I own a saddlebred mare named dutchess! Love her lots, but I wish I could do more stuff with her! Any Oregonian teens in here around the Portland area?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I live in the Walla Walla county in Washington!

Anyways, I have a problem that I just HAVE to tell someone, so I thought I'd post it here. Although I'm not sure how you'll be able to help, or if you'll really care, or if this is the right place to post it.

So, last year, my friends' parents offered to let me get a horse and keep it at their house with their horses. They said that the horse would basically just be theirs that I just use for showing in 4-H. I wouldn't have to do any of the care, payment, or anything. I would just ride the horse and train it and myself to jump. The problem is, my parents are COMPLETELY unsupportive. They think that we will have to pay the money for the vet bills, food, and everything. I tried to explain to them what the deal is, but they don't seem to listen!!! One of my ideas was to have both sets of parents sit down and talk about it.

Anyways, thanks for reading about my frustrating life! I hope you guys have some good ideas that I can use to get a horse of my own!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Cool your far but in the same state! ^^


----------



## blue eyed pony

Mercy, having both sets of parents sit down and talk it out would definitely be less confusing for everyone involved. It's a great idea - you're very clever!

Well, more drama in the life of Blue. It just never ends D: I mean seriously this is just getting RIDICULOUS.

Yesterday I get a phone call. Desperate panicked phone call. A friend of mine's horse injured himself quite badly. So off Mum goes to help friend cope while vet is called.

Poor Gambler has cut his hock so deep he's severed his extensor tendon completely. Vet did the best he could to stitch up and advised box rest. One problem. Our lovely friend doesn't have stables. She doesn't even have a small yard to put her little fellow in.

So we offer for her to use one of our stables. Except when we get him here and into the stable Gambler starts sweating and shaking so bad that S [friend] calls the vet again, she's so worried about him.

I had the idea of bringing one of my horses in to see if he settled and started acting normal when he had company, and he did, so of course one of my horses has to be in too, to keep him company. Monty can't, he's claustrophobic and would stress all his weight off. Mum's gelding can't because he has a sacro-iliac issue and SI issues need constant movement so they don't lock up. Mum's filly LOVES stables but is incredibly destructive so we'd really rather not.

Only option is my big Thoroughbred. So in she goes, to the other stable.

BAM straight into heat. Young injured gelding is acting studdy and Magic has turned into THE biggest witch this side of the black stump. She's the master of the Mare Glare now. And I guarantee you, within three days she'll be stir-crazy from being locked up.

So I'm trying to make sure she gets a few hours' turnout every morning. My gelding is in while she's out.

I'm at the stables every couple of hours and muck out whenever I'm down there, it's a lot of work but breaking it up into smaller lots makes it less exhausting. I have to get to the feed store sometime soonish to get my paws on something pelleted because in a box Magic will lose weight without some kind of "grain" [she's actually -meant- to be grain-free so I'm looking at one of the no-grain complete feeds]... but I don't have my license so I can't drive without Mum about and she's always working so basically I can't get to the feed store during opening hours unless I wait til Saturday and I can't wait til Saturday because she'll lose a ton of weight.

MY LIFE WILL NEVER BE CRUISEY. EVER. -le sigh-


----------



## horsecrazygirl

*snickers* Blue, aren't mare's just MAGICAL to own?


----------



## livelovehorses66

Hey! I'm sad I joined so late! But u read the whole thing I'm from Canada and I lease a brown gelding named Al! But since no one rides him my instructor says he's basically mine he's a 4 year old Arabian I love him! I'll try to get 
some pics up.


----------



## blue eyed pony

HCG, she's so worth it though. She has so much try. Geldings just don't try so hard IME. [and having had four and dealt with more than I can count, I can say with conviction that geldings just aren't as much fun]

Cow mare is a cow, but as much as I complain about her, I wouldn't have her any other way. I may be singing a different tune if I get kicked though.

My boxes -look- nice, but the one Magic's in is a pain in the butt. The gate out to the undercover tie up bay doesn't open any more and the gate out into the [now broken] yard doesn't exist. Well, the top door does, but the bottom one's hinges broke at some point long before we moved in, so even though we have the door/gate/whatever, we can't use it until we fix a few things. So instead we have a farm gate across it and tied firmly to the big poles that form the sides of the door and I have to untie it and pick it up and move it whenever I want to get Magic out.

S's husband is handy, though, and there's talk being thrown around about him maybe fixing up the broken doors for us...

And now, because this thread needs more pictures (excuse the quality please, my phone's camera sucks):


----------



## Almond Joy

I love your stalls Blue!

Well, I might need to take a break from lessons for a bit because Rowing (The sport) is getting a bit expensive. Luckily I have a back-up elderly arabian pony that I can still ride for practice and fun as much as I want :/ The little 14.2 1/2 hand arabian mare isn't the same as a 16.2 hand thoroughbred gelding... Although I do prefer mares.

Like others were discussing before, mares seem to try harder, are a bit more fun to ride and seem to have more of a "connection" with their rider.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^and people think I am crazy for liking mares better then geldings. Not that there is anything wrong with them I just prefer mares.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks AJ 

GOOD NEWS GUYS! S's husband, G, was here today, and had a look at the broken doors. He reckons he can fix them easy. I don't know what we're going to do to keep Magic in while he has the gates [he's going to take them home to fix them] but he's fixing them   NO MORE ANNOYING BOXES!

Magic has pulled a kick board away from the wall a little bit, so that needs fixing too [but is simple, a couple of nails or perhaps a couple of coach screws would do the trick just nicely], and the box Gambler's in isn't very secure so we're going to put a timber offcut across where it latches up so he can't break out. Right now he's being kept in with a short tie up rope clipped to his door and Magic's broken door. But that just takes a cordless drill/driver [the 'barn' has no power to it so I can't use my corded one], some coach screws, and a little block of wood, so it's a simple fix.

So much work needs doing in those stables. They must have been REALLY nice when they were new though.


----------



## Cacowgirl

All structures need maintenance. Just a fact of life. Keep adding to that tool box-good tools make the job easier.


----------



## Almond Joy

You can use stall guards instead of the doors, and if the doors are originally closed to the ceiling you may find the horse on stall rest will lik it better!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Stalls? what stalls?


----------



## barrelraces

I got into horses because when we first moved into the country (not as in like USA but opposite of city, ya know?) my BFF was showing horses, so I went with her. Started riding this horse named willy behave: 32y/o. Soon, he was the love of my life. He taught me to ride, and taught me soo many other things. Soon, winter was coming and my trainer let me have willy for the winter!!! Omg that was awesome. I gave him back two weeks before my bday. Two days after my bday, my trainer called and said willy passed away two days ago. I was sooooo heartbroken. The next year I was leasing two new loves of my lives: Annie and holly. American quarter horse mares. Holly got sick so I had to give her back, and in exchange, I got my current barrel horse, copper!!! He is the love of my life. And hopefully we get to the big leagues this year.  sorry its long, but I actually condenseed it a lot. Talk to you later, and don't forget to message me!!!!

Bye!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks for the ideas guys 

Yeah all structures do need maintenance, sadly these stables haven't really been maintained. They were gorgeous when they were new, that much is obvious, but we know they were quite neglected for quite some time. The people who owned the place before its current owners totally neglected it. If they'd been looked after it wouldn't be nearly as big a job to get them nice again.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm going to a Barrel Blowout event on April 23rd! It's a fundraiser for the local 4-H. (I'm not in 4-H.) I'm going just for fun and it will be the first place I take Brandy that is off the barn property. Excited! And four days after that I'm taking my horse to cowboy church.


----------



## blue eyed pony

That sounds awesome HCT  and taking your horse to church? AWESOME! We need something like that in Aus.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Yeah it's awesome! After the cowboy church everyone that brought a horse rides... They have 80 acres.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm looking at maybe joining a church, I've lived eighteen and a half years without religion being a big part of my life but in the past couple of days have seen the light. And God is Light and Love and All That Is Good. For the first time in my life I want to worship Him. Being able to enjoy worship with my horse at my side would be amazing. I don't know where I would start with setting up an idea like that, and I don't know if I even should...


----------



## barrelraces

hello!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hi barrelraces! How about you tell us some about yourself and your horses?

In other news... LOL.









My filly is a cow.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Arg... soooo this is whats going on in my life..... Things were getting better at home and then maybe three days ago but dad started acting his same old ways again. I still have my dog but we are waiting til my sister gets a new apartment and she is taking him. not I also have to get rid of my cat. and When he was in a good mood he said that i could go to a little local show next weekend.. and now of course I cant.. because he doesnt want me to.. and then my dog( the one we are getting rid of) was inside all day and peed a little by the door as my dad was letting him outside. and yelled a me for it. and then I didnt think about i and let my puppies out of the kennel and then he was calling me stupid for it and what not. 

And thursday I missed the mus and he had to go to a funeral and my mom had to work so then I was like well I can find a ride. and his punishment for me was staying home.. so that I was behind...:/ not that big of a deal.. but today was just over the edge.. I am 16.. and I put on a pair of shorts.. its nice outside.. and he yelled at me for that... IM 16 AND I CANT WEAR shorts.. and they arent even short.. then.. I was eating a poptart and yelled at me for that.. because I wasnt eating the crust.... and said I had an attitude and he didnt like me:/... arg.. . He also said that I should find a different place to live if I was going to keep getting/acting sick because I asked him to make me a doctors appointment for me because my tonsils swell up like 2 times every month...:/ Im so tired.. He will be nice for a while.. then BAM I automatically have an attitude. which I dont. :/ 

I will admit sometimes Ill be a little.. attitude like.. but thats because thats how im keeping myself from crying.. because if I cry.. theres something wrong with me. and we dont cry in this house.. blah blah..
thanks for reading..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^Is it to much to ask your sister if you can move in with her for a bit?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Yeah I can't do that... but he has his days.. for some reason he started being nice today. Tilled up the arena went shopping... idk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly

If there is a hole in my pants the size of a dime in my knee, my dad tells me how much I look like a hobo and how those pants are trash because he won't have his daughter walking around looking like he cant feed me.

Wow, he should see what's in style around here. Pants with long, about 3 inch long and 1 or 2 inch wide holes in a stripe all the way up the legs.
Kind of like this: http://image.dhgate.com/albu_253995225_00-1.0x0/good-sexy-lingerie-pants-destoryed-jeans.jpg
Only they are jeans, the holes are thicker, and they are 1 inch apart minimum. Me, I like those types of jeans. (not with so many holes of course) And right now they are in style, so you find them EVERYWHERE. Right now it's kind of hard to find a regular pair of pants.
I have no idea why he says that though. lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl

barrelbeginner said:


> Yeah I can't do that... but he has his days.. for some reason he started being nice today. Tilled up the arena went shopping... idk
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just wondering...why can't you?


----------



## Horse racer

Wow, you have a very handsome and beautiful horse blue eyed pony! Very good looking horse! That's great you're looking for a church too! I know without Jesus Christ and God in my life I'd be a waaay different person, and not in a good way :lol: haha.

My dad bought me truck! :happydance: it's so cool, it's a 1994 Ford F-150. I've got it all camouflaged out haha.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ahem, HR where are the pictures? I don't care if its a truck I still want to see!


----------



## Horse racer

Here it is! I just got the camo seat covers, floor mats, and stearing wheel cover


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I like it! Its a nice truck. I need to get started on learning how to drive soon. I am more in a hurry to learn to ride properly then how to drive.


----------



## blue eyed pony

HR, thank you! I'm so lucky to have my witch of a filly <3 nicest horse I've ever had. Not easy to get along with at times, but she's a real mare, so that's sort of to be expected.

I want your truck. Jealous... that would be absolutely perfect for me, F-trucks make awesome towing vehicles.


----------



## amberly

Blue: at first I thought the truck was yours and I was wondering, why are you calling your truck 'a real mare' and 'not easy to get along' and 'nicest horse I've ever had.'

But I kept reading....now I feel stupid. But I am part blond so I guess my blondness kicked in or something! haha!


----------



## Almond Joy

Nice truck HR! One more year until I can get my license, and I have to get a job NOW because my dad won't pay for my lessons all of a sudden :/ And since the horse I was riding got hurt, I now ride a little 14.3 AQHA mare, who I first learned on. She was put on stall rest for 5 and a half months (Why I stopped riding her) and now I'm back on her... Totally different horse! Totally ****y and has such an attitude, bucks when you canter her without circling, so I guess she first taught me how to ride and now she's teaching me how to deal with naughty little horses! However, for some reason she really loves lateral work and is really good at it, which is fun


----------



## Horse racer

The horse I'm working with/re-training buck whenever he canters also. He's had 5 years of being a pasture pet and was spoiled rotten. He had no ground manners whatsoever (is what-so-ever one word? haha) and wouldn't pull his nose out of the grass whenever you worked with him. He's waaaaay better now but still acts like a brat a lot. Whenever you hit him with the reins when you ask him to canter because he's still lazy and will sometimes not respond to foot cues he takes off bucking haha. At first it scared me because he's sometimes explosive when he does it, but it's kinda fun too :lol:. Haven't fallen off yet though, I've been able to hold on and regain control. 

And thanks guys! I love the truck. But if I had my choice I'd ride a horse everyday to school :lol:. Blue eyed pony, I can't wait to get a horse trailer hooked up to it! 

Here's some pics I took today of my boy Herbie


----------



## horsecrazygirl

he is cute!!!


----------



## Horse racer

I know! I love him sooo much and he's a really sweet horse! I wish he was mine and I could ride him! I just feed and brush and muck out the stalls for him :-(. Owners won't let me ride...they say he's too old, but he's only 23. He's been a pasture pet for over 10 years.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

retired way too early if he had no health issues.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Horse racer said:


> Here it is! I just got the camo seat covers, floor mats, and stearing wheel cover


Ohhh. I should get those for my car! Now I'm jealous...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Horse racer said:


> I know! I love him sooo much and he's a really sweet horse! I wish he was mine and I could ride him! I just feed and brush and muck out the stalls for him :-(. Owners won't let me ride...they say he's too old, but he's only 23. He's been a pasture pet for over 10 years.


I thought you said you rode him in your last post? Or was that a different horse?

LOL. So I'm not the only one who think bucking is kind of fun! I have had plenty of, um, practice with that on my horse lol. She's way better about it now though. She knows she'll get in reeeaaal trouble if she tries bucking or rearing.


----------



## Horse racer

That's a different horse. The horse I'm working with right now is also 23 years old, he's a QH named Dusty. Herbie is my neighbor's horse who I'm the caretaker for. He's a Half Arabian. I'm tempted to offer my neighbors to buy Herbie. He'd be the perfect horse if I could get him in shape. He is very calm and not spooky at all. I want him so bad! He was a pleasure horse when he was younger I think...can't remember what they said.


----------



## Almond Joy

So you managed to get riding lessons? I want to see some pictures of you riding!


----------



## Horse racer

They're riding/horse training lesson . So I'm training horse and riding them! I'm working with an amazing horse trainer and it's all free . Unfortunatly no pics of me riding or training :-(.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ugh, I got the learn how to drive quickly lecture again.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

How long have you been riding, HorseRacer? I've been riding for almost three and a half years


----------



## Horse racer

I rode when I was younger for a little while and stopped, the only reason I rode was just because that's what my cousin did and we did when I went to his house. Never had any interest for horses or anything, thought they were stupid barn animals. Then I got hired by my neighbors to take care of their horses and was just kinda like "whatever, at least I payed". Never thought I'd fall in love haha. But I've only started riding again last year. I never imagined I'd ever be a horse person. If you told me 2 years ago that I would be a horse person in Wranglers wearing a cowboy hat and learning to be a horse trainer...I would have thought you were crazy and wouldn't have believed you. I thought horse people were nuts and weird....and now I'm one! :lol:. I love it though, I can't imagine my life without horses now. They're so amazing!


----------



## cowgal366

Once they get you wrapped around their hooves your stuck for life!


----------



## Horse racer

I hope I'm stuck for life. I hope I'm a horse person forever! I don't know what my future will bring. I've talked to people who loved horses when they were younger and teens but then when they got jobs they just didn't have time and horses just dropped out of their lives. I really hope that doesn't happen to me :shock:. Haha probably won't though....I'm to addicted!


----------



## Almond Joy

I don't think I will lose it... I already have plans of how they are going to play into my life!


----------



## Horse racer

Same here too!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I know I'm not going to lose them. I know where they will be in my life. I am going to buy my own horse one day. I don't if I will get one while I am still with my parents, but I will as soon as I move out and get a job. Or if I don't move out I still will buy a horse but will be paying for it.


----------



## cowgal366

I'm glad i'm not the only one who has it planned out for how i get a horse of my own. The only sad part is the price tag.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I feel really lucky to not have to pay for basic care for my horse... if I want stuff for him like shoes or fancy stuff. I'd have to pay for it myself. But I don't have a job yet. I'm hoping that I can talk to my summer boss last summer and get a job there again:/ WHYS MY HOBBY HAVE TO BE EXPENSIVE! !!!!!??? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

I will get a horse after my first paycheck when I get a job :lol:. But, That'll probably be in college. My parents keep telling me I cannot have a horse in college and they won't let me. I will be an adult then and on my own and I can make my own decisions haha . I willing to break my back doing hard work to have my own horse.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm so glad I have parents that support my hobby. If I want extra horse stuff or want to do extra things than I buy them, but the care/vet/etc is their responsibility. It will be mine when I get a job though, but I'm thinking about waiting until after July for that. So much stuff is going on right now!


----------



## Almond Joy

I don't plan on getting a horse until I'm out of college, that way I can get the OTTB I've always wanted and have the time to devote to it. Also, I plan to study hard and focus on my studies in college, and also show on an IHSA team... Hopefully I'll be in IEA in a year or two


----------



## amberly

I want to get a young horse before I graduate high school. I want to take my horse to college with me. I want to be a trainer and boarder - I am still thinking whether or not to do clinics. But I want to work with horses as a lifetime career, that I have already decided. Now I just need to get a job so I can start saving up - but as a freshman I still have a lot of years for that!


----------



## eventer101

If you can't afford your own loaning is always a good idea! I love my pony! Shes on loan!!


----------



## Horse racer

I'm with you there Almond Joy! I'm getting an OTTB after college too! Love TBs! My college horse will be a QH or Paint more than likely. Getting a loan horse is also what I'm considering. 

I'm going to try to get into a career with horses. I would love to be a cattle rancher, that's my dream. Washington I think is the 3rd or 4th top paying raching state in the U.S. But, I also want to be a trainer too. I don't know, still searching for a career that will let me work with horses or be flexible enough to have lots of horse time. I got a letter fromRocky Mountain College a while ago wanting me to consider their school. They have a ton of horse classes like Colt breaking 1 and Colt breaking 2 and lots of different stuff. I would love to go there but my parents are trying to steer me away from a horse related career. I don't know why...they're supportive and stuff but they just don't like horses or understand my passion for them. HorseCraztTeen, you're very lucky to have parents like that!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I fully intend to be a horse breaker and trainer one day. It won't be easy but I will get there. If not that perhaps I'll go to farrier school and become a farrier.

My dopey gelding is completely over his soundness scare and jumping just as well and just as eagerly as ever <3 Got this video today, I got him in way too close and he was tired so he took the front rail rather than taking a massive leap to clear it. He's a very honest jumper but not a very clean one - we get rails constantly if I'm off my game and putting him in bad spots.
Scuse the quality, but VIDEO PROOF. He didn't clear the front ... | Facebook

We have pony club camp in a week and there's SO MUCH to organise. I haven't got a clue where the tent has gone, I have to somehow get enough hay for two days and one night to the club grounds, his feeds have soaked beet pulp in them and that's a pain in the bum [two feeds a day] plus I have to figure out something for Magic while I'm away. Mum said that she'll look after her for me but she needs three hay bags a day, morning noon and night, and Mum works so noon hay is impossible :/ so much to do D:


----------



## Almond Joy

I would keep horses part time, with my main job as a psychologist/therapist. I will own a 12-14 stall barn, with an indoor, some XC jumps and an outdoor ring. I'll be a trainer part time but also have another lesson instructor/trainer for other boarders.... Hopefully I'll be an eventer but also trainer jumpers, hunters, and dressage... I love them all! Oh and I'll be retraining and selling OTTB's and finding them lives and jobs beyond the racetrack  

I don't think we've talked about this, what is the EXACT discipline you guys show/ride? Like not just english/western but the things within that like cutting, eventing, jumpers, hunters, barrel racing, etc.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Well this is what I want with my future.... 1. graduate highschool
2. going to farrier school and become a farrier.. maybe.. not sure just has to be with horses ( wanted to be a vet but.. my grades.. already.. a little to far I think and I just dont want to do that anymore)
3. Get a nice house. with some property( barn and arena optional) because I would make an arena..)
4. I really would love to save horses from the local sale barn. train and sell.. IF HAY PRICES WOULD GO DOWN.. and the market for horses was back up.. if not.. maybe get to where I could give lessons for gymkhana events or plain ol' lessons
5. MAYBE JUSTTTT MAYBE.. get married.. and use all his money haha jkjk
I just hope to make some money barrel racing.. maybe not EXTRA money.. but enough to do what I want.. and pay the bills...( IF only right..) 
yupp haha my plans.. without much detail..

I could live in a box for all I care.. as long as I have my horse.. and some property.. to build a barn../ arena..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

For now I just want to finish high school. Planning on getting a job this summer though. My parents are okay with getting me a horse right now, but its the question of wether we can afford it or not. Hopefully when I go to college it wil be on a scholarship. From one of the associations. Like AQHA or AHA. I don't know yet.


----------



## Horse racer

I tell my parents that my house can look like crap as long as my barn is great shape and they get so furious at me :lol: haha. It's so funny, I'll also tell them that I'm willing to live on beans and spam to make sure my horse is eating good. They start getting irritated and saying "That's rediculous! It's only a stupid animal!" Living with non-horse people...

I found a horse I really want! It's not a bad price and is still a little green, it's an OTTB, but I always wanted to train my own horse and not someone else's. Here's the link:

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-711238

I showed my mom and I got the response: "No! I wish you'd look at colleges like you do horses! You need to worry about paying for college and not feeding a horse! Stop looking up how much it'll cost to feed and horse and start looking up how much it will cost to go to college!" I'm getting kinda sick of hearing about college. I can never talk about horses to my parents without them bringing up how I shouldn't be so focused on horses and need to focus on college. You're really lucky to have horsey parents. I love my parents and wish they'd just understand! :evil: I also understand how important college is and definitly plan on going. I pull good grades, hopefully it will amount in some scholarship money. I'm tempted to just get a job and buy a horse, because then I'll tell my parents it's my money I'll buy what I want and manage it myself (with the least amount of disrespect as possible of course). I wanted to apply for a job and a hunting supply store called Sportsman's Warehouse but apparently they're not looking for teenagers to work.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I told my mom I would rather clean stall then my room...lets just say she wasn't to happy.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I've told my parents that to.. so my mom cleans my room now haha.. and as for the college.. my dad was soo strict with me saying that because of college and I can't make mistakes if I want to get into a good college... so you know what I did.. I told him.. IM NOT GOING SO STOP! .. haha.. pretty much... but hey.. we are getting along better now..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Lucky you. My mom is ugh to put it lightly, a neat freak. S o she just doesn't enter my room any more. I was going to go riding but I got so sick i had to stay home from school.


----------



## Almond Joy

Horse racer said:


> I found a horse I really want! It's not a bad price and is still a little green, it's an OTTB, but I always wanted to train my own horse and not someone else's. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-711238
> 
> I showed my mom and I got the response: "No! I wish you'd look at colleges like you do horses! You need to worry about paying for college and not feeding a horse! Stop looking up how much it'll cost to feed and horse and start looking up how much it will cost to go to college!" I'm getting kinda sick of hearing about college. I can never talk about horses to my parents without them bringing up how I shouldn't be so focused on horses and need to focus on college. You're really lucky to have horsey parents. I love my parents and wish they'd just understand! :evil: I also understand how important college is and definitly plan on going. I pull good grades, hopefully it will amount in some scholarship money. I'm tempted to just get a job and buy a horse, because then I'll tell my parents it's my money I'll buy what I want and manage it myself (with the least amount of disrespect as possible of course). I wanted to apply for a job and a hunting supply store called Sportsman's Warehouse but apparently they're not looking for teenagers to work.


How long have you been riding/what is your experience level? Training is harder than it seems, and most greenies are real pain in the butts. Quite honestly, even the best of trainers are often challenged by OTTB's. They're like an entire different type of animal. Not in a bad way, but they sure think differently. Think your options through...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I have to agree with Almond Joy there, and wholeheartedly! That horse looks to be for very experienced rider. They have him at six on a one to ten scale, and since most people put the number a little lower than he actually is, you can count on him being pretty darn green and excitable.

TRUST ME. I got a very green horse with only 5 short months of experience. You have NO idea how much you don't know until you need to know it! I learned that the hard way. I have almost three and a half years of experience now and still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Horse racer

I've talked to my trainer and he says he would help me and it would be a good experience. I don't know...I doubt it will even happen my parents are to anti horse


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Well that's good anyway.  But it's too bad your parents are like that. I just don't get anti horse people!


----------



## Horse racer

I know right!? How can you hate such an amazing beautiful animal?! My cousin called me tonight and wants me to come up to Seattle to help me look for a horse that would be right for me. I want to and hope my parents will let me. I showed my parents the horse and got the response "Wow! He's gorgeous! Now I've got to write an email so can you get off the computer." That was seriously their remark.

And yeah Almond Joy I agree, I've done my research on OTTBs and stuff. They do have a different mindset and require different training than your traditional horse and problem horses would get. As much as I want one, its best for down the road. I'm better off with a Quarter Horse or an Arabian. I would like to get one that isn't totally green but still needs some training. I would like to put in some training on the horse I get. Of coarse with my trainer supervising.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hey your coming up over where I am! I think you should find some great horses up here.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Neato! I really hope you can go, HorseRacer. 

I like Quarter Horses.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Almond Joy

I love arabians too! Unfortunately, they aren't really the best for what I want to do, otherwise that would be like the top of my breed list


----------



## barrelbeginner

I only have paint horses. And my brother has his fox trotter down here. Poncho is half qh lol. I would looove to have a high strung built like a rock quarter horse MARE lol. I just love that in a horse. I hate hate hate horses that you have to over over over ask to keep going. I like it more when you have to hold them back lol. Well in between. Kinda how sunny is. Just the barrel racer in me haha. Yummmmyyyy... my neighbor has the exact horse I'm looking for!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL BAY MARE! shes 6 years old. Not for sale. Greeeeeeenn broke. As the owner is like 75 now.. and can't do it. So I'm going to ask if I can ride her this summer... and if I'm lucky. Maybe I can haul her around to some shows lol.. *stops getting her hopes up* haga
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

I'm hoping to get my first horse but my parents think its a dumb idea lol they're very anti-horse too.


----------



## barrelbeginner

My dad is tired of paying for sunny..:'( but he does it because he is the thing that keeps me from ***toooo much trouble*** and my dad knows ill go crazy daughter on him if he sells him haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I am that way too, bb, in that I really dislike riding a sluggish horse. So annoying! It wasn't so much before I got my horse, but after a while of owning Brandy (very much a "go" horse), it drives me UP THE WALL!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Refer to my signature if you need any explanation of what would happen if some one tried to take horses away from me. I am normally very quiet and shy around people. They say the shy ones are always the crazy one:twisted:


----------



## Horse racer

Dusty, the horse I'm working with right now sluggish was like that, he is a little out of shape though. I had to kick him kinda hard with my heels a couple times to get him from a trot to a canter. Usually I have to smack him with the reins, which then he bucks. He's getting a lot better though, he was a lot worse and I don't have to smack him with the reins as as often. I'm going to go to spurs next week with him. I saw a lot of improvement today with him! He's getting to be a good horse. Just need to round off the rough edges a little bit.

I would get an Arabian, but need a QH for calf roping. I will own an Arabian someday though.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I dont like arabians... idk why.... lol.. I just dont.. Ill stick to qh and paints.. kinda a one sided view.. I guess


----------



## amberly

I like Quarter horses. Arabians are very pretty, but I don't think I would ever own one.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I have to use the reins too. But I never have to use the reins or kick when I am working with the half arab or a bratty mare.


----------



## Horse racer

I feel like Arabians are the most hated breed of horse, its weird....I don't understand what people have against them. They get a lot of bad talk whenever they're brought up, especially in my town. I get weird looks whenever I talk to other horse people (unless their English riders) and tell them I like Arabians, same with TBs too. I have a friend that thinks I'm absolutely nuts for wanting a OTTB. The only horse that I don't like are mustangs.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Its just like you don't like mustangs. Not everyone likes all breeds. Arabs have a bad rep. It doesn't help that they are pretty darn intelligent and not everyone can stand being outsmarted by a horse. Same with TB's. They have a reputation of being hot. Not every one can deal with that. I don't have a thing against any breed. I 'm just stating the common stereotypes about these two breeds. Its like some people think that all QH's are peanut rollers. Or push button horses. People judge. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My Anglo Arab and my TB are not easy horses but they're great horses. Magic is a bit neurotic sometimes, but she's getting there. Monty is wonderful, but completely bipolar. I love Arabs and TB's but I know exactly why a lot of people don't like them!


----------



## Horse racer

I love smart horses, They're more fun! Herbie is an Arab, and he is really smart. Not real hot though. But you just have to channel that intelligence for you and not against you. I guess most people want horses that are just right in smarts. They don't want one that is so smart they figure out away around what they're asking, but they don't want one not smart enough to understand what they're asking. Yeah, just personal preferences I guess...

Why the heck do I ride western when I love english horses?! haha :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hey arabs are all around horses! So are TB's and QH's!


----------



## Horse racer

They are all around horses! That's what makes them so great! I think I am going to take english riding lessons in college though. Western will always be my favorite, but english looks really fun. I just don't like breeches...and I don't like dressing up all fancy haha, I like my Wranglers and my Ariats.


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Oh I am sooo late on this thread. But I'll join in if I'm still welcome  I started riding when I was 7 on an old grey Arab. My trainer only used Parelli and always told me how awful bits were. So basically I grew up hating people who used bits, lol. Anyway, I had to quit when I was 8 because of financial reasons, but started back riding Western when I was about 10 on a QH mare named Gypsy. I felt like a terrible person because the trainer made me use a bit on her! I have now realized that it can sometimes be necessary to use a bit, and i definitely don't hate people that use them! although I do love riding bitless, I mostly ride with a snaffle. So I quit when I was 11 because the barn was too far. I finally found another place to ride when I was 13 and have been riding ever since (I'm 15 now). I rode a million lesson horses until I bought my first horse with money I had saved up from dog walking for about 4 years. He was a 12 year old bay off the track Thoroughbred gelding. Probably the dumbest move I could make...I mean I wasn't a total beginner, but I wasn't able to handle an OTTB who liked things his own way...but he was just so pretty. Lol. I named him Jet and he was supposed to be my hunter and we were going to compete in the local circuit. Well, on my 30-day trial, his previous owner was still boarding at the same barn...the day my trial was up, he was a totally different horse. He would buck and take off, when just a few days earlier he was as quiet as could be...so basically I struggled with him for two years until I finally decided that we just weren't compatible. He was sold a couple months ago on New Years.  I was sad to see him go but glad he is now in a suitable home. He cost us a great deal of money and my parents are probably never going to let me get another horse. So I think I may just lease until I'm legal lol, THEN I WILL HOARD PONIES.

That was supposed to be a short post but turned into somewhat of a novel :S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

We couldn't stop you even if we wanted to. Not that I do. Hey, I call dibs on hoarding ponies with you!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hey me too!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I was first!


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm finally riding a different horse in lessons! I had been riding a QH cheatnut mare that is 14.3 hh but was a rodeo queen and when asked to canter would buck and rear :/ So now I will be riding a draft cross who is 16.1 hh of muscle! So excited! I'll post pictures if I get any on Sunday!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

horsecrazygirl said:


> I was first!


I don't care! lol


----------



## Horse racer

Lucky! I would love to ride a draft cross! I don't like riding horses that are under 15.1hh, I feel like my feet are almost touching the ground :lol:. It's like going from driving (or riding) in a truck to a compact car haha. I'm 6', so I like taller horses. Dusty is 15.2, so he's a good . I want to see the pics!



Almond Joy said:


> I'm finally riding a different horse in lessons! I had been riding a QH cheatnut mare that is 14.3 hh but was a rodeo queen and when asked to canter would buck and rear :/ So now I will be riding a draft cross who is 16.1 hh of muscle! So excited! I'll post pictures if I get any on Sunday!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I don't care! lol


You should! First come first serve! *sticks tongue out at HCT*
I'm so mature aren't I?


----------



## Almond Joy

Horse racer said:


> Lucky! I would love to ride a draft cross! I don't like riding horses that are under 15.1hh, I feel like my feet are almost touching the ground :lol:. It's like going from driving (or riding) in a truck to a compact car haha. I'm 6', so I like taller horses. Dusty is 15.2, so he's a good . I want to see the pics!


I'm 5' 8" So technically I can ride horses around 14.2 and up...and haflingers/stocky ponies  I like larger horses, especially taller, slimmer thoroughbreds like my previous lesson horse.. Can't wait until he's unbroken, he sprained his splint bone or something so he's on stall rest for now. 

Here's a picture of me riding the rodeo queen, I look horrendous but that's because I was only focusing on her and keeping her going well. Can't post any of the bad pics because it would make the barn look bad, but here's the good one! She's actually a western pleasure pony. I know I need to get my heels down, turn my toes in, lean back, lift my hands and keep my elbows at my side but oh well :?


----------



## Horse racer

That's a nice looking horse! I sometimes have to remind myself to keep my heels down and toes pointed in, sometimes I get lazy and forget, but that's only when I'm not wearing spurs.


----------



## cowgal366

Does/have any of you guys ridden a horse that you feel bad getting agressive with?? Like using your spurs, or having to smack em with your reins.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Yea I do. But I know it isn't really hurting them because they still ignore it. But Its one of my biggest issues. I'm suppose to be quick about ti but I hesitate for like a 10 seconds. Not suppose to do that.


----------



## Horse racer

I was like that HCG, I would delay my discipline, but I had to train myself to do it right when the horse acts up. I'm also very vocal when I'm working with a horse. I think it helps you and the horse a little bit, especially if you use a firm voice when disciplining. You just have to remember that it won't hurt the horse and the more you let the problem go the worse it's going to get. I never feel bad using spurs or smacking the horse because usually whenever I have to do that, it's because the horse deserves it, because he's either not listening or acting up.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Not really vocal either lol. Unless I'm by myself. But I'm getting better at it though. I know I can't hurt the horse.


----------



## xxEmilyxx

I always feel terrible about hitting the horse...Not so terrible when they're trying to run me over or something, but I used to ride this super old Thoroughbred (He was like 25 or 26?) and he was so slow and would like cough and hack all the time. My trainer would make me use a crop on him and I felt like the most horrible person ever...

I often think like, "Maybe the horse doesn't WANT to trot around in an arena for an hour or jump over all this stuff..." and then I joined the track team and was like well, if i have to run around a track for two hours, they can do it for one lol. 

AND YOU CAN ALL HOARD PONIES WITH ME


----------



## cowgal366

I only feel bad when ridding a friends 14.3 black pony. To me he's like a big puppy dog so i felt bad. He's a stubborn lil guy tho.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ido as well. Feel bad if I'm a little to hard with my horses.. honestly the only time I get like that, is when my horse KNOWS WHAT HE IS SUPPOSED TO DO and ignores me asking him and continues to do what he wants.. that's when he gets more kicking and more hands on my rein.. I don't really and can't ride sunny with a loose rein yet just becuase he is high strung. Watt less then he was last summer.. but not where I want him yet. We are getting there.. I got him sidepassing comfortabley now.. better on one side than the other hut thaysbhow all horses are lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

Soooo... I just came across this thread... And, hello!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hi there! Welcome.


----------



## xxEmilyxx

WELCOME GALLOP ON

Soo random question timeee. What is everyone's favorite saddle brand & model??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

I like Billy Cook saddles, but Hamley saddles are my favorite, but can be really expensive! :shock: The new Billy Cook Nebraska Rancher looks like a really nice saddle.


----------



## Gallop On

Hmmm... I would say Pessoa, Stubben, or Collegiate... All way out of my price range though


----------



## horsecrazygirl

John tuckers. Probably because they are way more comfortable then the saddle I usually ride in. Hi Gallop on!


----------



## Cinder

Hey Gallop On!

And I have no particular saddle brand that I like.


----------



## mysolarflare

Hiyaaaa joining the thread!


----------



## Almond Joy

Absolutely love Stubbens, but a lot of people at my barn have CWD's... I've never ridden in one but they look nice. A lot of kids also have HDR's (Henri de Rivels) I've never ridden in an HDR but I'm riding in one today!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Dont really have a Favorite saddle brand... put I like the look of barrel saddles. Hahahaha idk what the brand is. But my boyfriends sister has a niiiceee one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysolarflare

I like stubbens and collegiates and my trainer has a Rembrandt that I loveeee


----------



## Almond Joy

I really loved the draft cross mare! Even though she's huge, she was so much fun and I'm finally able to begin jumping lessons again :happydance: Her canter is a bit rough and green but she's still really fun and challenging-but not too challenging- of a ride. I have a terrible habit of turning my toes out :evil:


----------



## Shirekeldeo7

Hi everybody im Anthony and im 16 years old and i love horses but i dont own one yet but will soon and i was thinking of either getting a mare or gelding but i prefer a mare plus my favorite breed of horse is a shire and quarter horse


----------



## Horse racer

Hey Shirekeldeo7! Welcome!

Wow! Now that is also a really nice looking draft cross! I'm a really jealous because you get to start jumping, there are no english instructors around here anywhere. The closest one is about 40 minutes out if town, and I really want to learn to jump! Lucky.... 

My riding instructor os gone all week this week  no riding for a whole week, I might die. Haha


----------



## barrelbeginner

Sunny is loosing weight really fast:'( idk why. I'm going.to worm him tomorrow if my dad buys some. I started feeding him a bit extra out of the pen with the other two horses. Its not like he is ubbbberr skinny but you can really feel / see his ribs.. its weird though because he was nice a fat last month:/ I'm hoping everything is okay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx

barrelbeginner said:


> Sunny is loosing weight really fast:'( idk why. I'm going.to worm him tomorrow if my dad buys some. I started feeding him a bit extra out of the pen with the other two horses. Its not like he is ubbbberr skinny but you can really feel / see his ribs.. its weird though because he was nice a fat last month:/ I'm hoping everything is okay
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw I hope he gets nice and fat soon! Not trying to be like a know-it-all or anything, but when was the last time you had his teeth floated? My horse was a hard keeper. He gained a ton of weight after his teeth were floated.


----------



## amberly

Hello Anthony! I am only a year behind ya.

@Almond Joy.
May I ask why you are using those tie down things? My guess is to control his head swinging - but do you use it every time you ride?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Exciting things going on lately. 
I bought my first truck yesterday! I was excepted into Vet tech school and it was Beau's 21st birthday today! 




Beau


and Mitch because I couldn't leave him out.


----------



## Horse racer

I hope he's ok barrelbeginner!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hello Anthony! You're my age then.

Hey BB. I will gladly give your horse some of my horse's weight. I have a fatty right now! 

I looove that truck. I want I want I want!

EDIT: Oh, and HorseRacer. You think YOU'RE gonna die from skipping a week of riding. It's been two weeks since I last rode! I am having major withdrawals.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hi Anthony. I'm a year behind you as well. HJ it must have been a exciting day for you huh?
Its been more then 2 weeks since I last rode. Pity me.


----------



## xxEmilyxx

@ HorseCrazyTeen- NO you think YOU'RE having withdrawals, I haven't ridden in 6 months! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

amberly said:


> Hello Anthony! I am only a year behind ya.
> 
> @Almond Joy.
> May I ask why you are using those tie down things? My guess is to control his head swinging - but do you use it every time you ride?


This is actual a "Training Fork" commonly seen in western events... This is used to keep this mare's head down and to help her stretch into the bridle better. Basically, when the reins are pulled they are pulled down and straight to her chest instead of up towards my hands, encouraging but not FORCING a lower head. They are used for most lesson kids because it can be very difficult to ride this mare without it, since she has a bucking habit at times.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Emily-- 6 months??? Okay. You beat me. I think I would die.


----------



## amberly

oh ok! Thanks Almond!

I am nervous about saying this, but.....

I have my own photography page now!!!
I have a little more about it in the Off Topic/general discussion forum with the link to it if anybody wants to see it.

I am so nervous that no one will like it.. lol


----------



## WesternRider88

Hey everyone!!! I know it's kind of late but I hope you guys don't mind if I join this thread.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Morning all  I'm not on for long, just long enough to get a post up. Waiting for my dad to get here with the SUV and horse trailer so I can load up and head off to pony club camp. My horse is all washed and clean and all my stuff is together. Here's hoping Monty will get on the trailer! Last trip wasn't a great one, he scrambled really badly and almost went down, but that was in a different trailer and he doesn't seem to generalize. One trailer is bad but not all...

I'm so nervous I can't eat but I'm so excited I'm just about bouncing off the walls. And... I'm going to get soaked. The weather forecast for today is rain.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hi western!!! Glad you're joining us. It's never too late. Not unless you're twenty, that is.


----------



## RivendellNative

Hey all, 

I think I'm going to join this thread as well.  I don't actually have my own horse yet, but I think I'm getting one this year (my dad and I are actually going to start fixing up the barn this Saturday and will hopefully begin putting up fencing in a few weeks!). So yeah, I guess I'm just saying hello. 

Kennedi


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hello RivendellNative! (Is your username after the LOTR trilogy?)

I hope you get your horse; that will be very exciting. Have you been riding before?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Welcome to all who joined just now! emily, I totally know what that feel like. I was there not so long ago!


----------



## RivendellNative

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Hello RivendellNative! (Is your username after the LOTR trilogy?)
> 
> I hope you get your horse; that will be very exciting. Have you been riding before?


It is, actually! I'm a complete geek and enjoy anything associated with LOTR, The Hobbit, Doctor Who, BBC shows, etc. 

And yes I have. In 2008 I leased a horse for 4-H and I took extensive riding lessons. But that was forever ago and we've moved since then, so nowadays I go to a stable a couple minutes from us and do a little bit of riding on their horses during the weekend.


----------



## Almond Joy

RivendellNative said:


> It is, actually! I'm a complete geek and enjoy anything associated with LOTR, The Hobbit, Doctor Who, BBC shows, etc.
> 
> And yes I have. In 2008 I leased a horse for 4-H and I took extensive riding lessons. But that was forever ago and we've moved since then, so nowadays I go to a stable a couple minutes from us and do a little bit of riding on their horses during the weekend.


The barn I ride at is named after Rivendell... Rivendell Farm! 

Rivendell Farm - Horses Healing Children - Durham, CT


----------



## RivendellNative

Almond Joy said:


> The barn I ride at is named after Rivendell... Rivendell Farm!
> 
> Rivendell Farm - Horses Healing Children - Durham, CT


I've actually heard of Rivendell Farm! There's also a farm in Florida I believe called Lorien Stables. The owner's name is actually Galadriel, and if you're familiar with LOTR you'd know that's the queen of the Elves.  Very cool stuff though! 

-Kennedi


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

RivendellNative- I also love your username! I am a huge LOTR fan of the books and movies. 

Almond- I think thats a really awesome/creative barn name!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That's awesome Rivendell! I am a huge LOTR fan as well. I just watched the trilogy recently.

Just cuz, here is what I have drawn so far on my LOTR drawing:
http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/165073-my-drawing-journal-lots-pics-sc00ec165d.jpg


----------



## RivendellNative

HorseCrazyTeen, you're an amazing artist! That picture is going to be really, really awesome when it's done; the shading on the sword is fantastic! I also draw. Maybe I'll put a few of my pictures up here sometime. 

-Kennedi


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im thinking of selling sunny....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

barrelbeginner said:


> Im thinking of selling sunny....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why? Do you have any other horses?


----------



## Gallop On

Ahhh, so Ive almost taught Rusty to sit... Hes such a butt about holding the position for more than a few seconds though. Eeeeep <3


----------



## horsecrazygirl

barrelbeginner said:


> Im thinking of selling sunny....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What happened now?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

RivendellNative said:


> HorseCrazyTeen, you're an amazing artist! That picture is going to be really, really awesome when it's done; the shading on the sword is fantastic! I also draw. Maybe I'll put a few of my pictures up here sometime.
> 
> -Kennedi


Thank you so much! And yes, you should definitely post some of your drawings up here. I wanna seeeee.

What happened, bb? Why?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Idk. Nothing really happened. I'm going to get a vet check and see I'd his legs will be able to hold up for barrel racing.. if not... I might
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oh I see. Well, I know I couldn't sell my horse even if she was unridable! Not after all this time...


----------



## Horse racer

Wow! HorseCrazyTeem that's amazing! Did you teach yourself how to draw? I wish I could draw that good...my drawings of horses are....rough haha. I have to admit I've never seen LOTR...I need to though! I've heard it's really good!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you HorseRacer!!! Yes, I am self-taught.

You MUST see them. They are the best.


----------



## Horse racer

When I was a kid I could draw pretty good, and then somewhere between then and now I lost all my skill haha. I can't ever get the shading quite right on any of my drawings, like I can draw the outline of a horse pretty good, but it ends up just looking like a flat drawing and I always screw up on the shading then end up throwing the drawing away. But, my drawing don't come even close to yours! I'm sure my drawings can't even cone close to your worst drawings haha (assuming that you've drawn a bad picture before, which I doubt you have)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Haha yes I have! I just haven't posted them... There was a year long stretch where I barely drew at all, before I joined this forum, and it took me a little while to get my drawings up to par.  The horse artwork section in this forum is actually what started me up to consistently drawing again!


----------



## Gallop On

Beautiful HorseCrazyTeen. Ahh, it looks so realistic.

Had a amazing ride on the beast today. I look like such a giant on him :lol:


----------



## Almond Joy

Literally in love with Rusty. He's my favorite horse on this forum.


----------



## Gallop On

Almond Joy said:


> Literally in love with Rusty. He's my favorite horse on this forum.


You just made my day! Thats the sweetest thing ever :hug:


----------



## Horse racer

He's a beautiful horse Gallop On! He's an Arabian right?


----------



## Gallop On

Horse racer said:


> He's a beautiful horse Gallop On! He's an Arabian right?


Correct! What gave it away? :lol:


----------



## Horse racer

Haha, I love Arabians! I can identify one anywhere :wink: haha.




<-------- I love my Arabian boy! (Well, technically not mine. But I'm his caretaker so it's close enough!) I found out why he can't be ridden. Apparently early in his career he tore a tendon or something and had to have surgery, he was a jumper.


----------



## Gallop On

Horse racer said:


> Haha, I love Arabians! I can identify one anywhere :wink: haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-------- I love my Arabian boy! (Well, technically not mine. But I'm his caretaker so it's close enough!) I found out why he can't be ridden. Apparently early in his career he tore a tendon or something and had to have surgery, he was a jumper.


They defiantly are unique looking! Awee, poor babe. What do you do with him? They are such adorable jumpers.


----------



## Horse racer

He's basically just a pasture pet along with another horse, Chuck who is 32. His name is Herbie, he's really sweet and really really smart! He loves attention too! Whenever you rub his neck and stuff he'll either lay his head on your chest or gently rest it on your shoulder, he's a great horse. 

I found a HUGE rattlesnake in the pasture the other day :shock: It was like 3 feet long!


----------



## WesternRider88

Your horse is gorgeous Gallop On!!!


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Gallop On said:


> Beautiful HorseCrazyTeen. Ahh, it looks so realistic.
> 
> Had a amazing ride on the beast today. I look like such a giant on him :lol:


OHMYGOODNESS. 

I want your horse. He is gorgeous!

please.

I am in love with arabs. ONE DAY i will have one.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I thought I was the only one here who didn't see LOTR. Want me to show you a half arab with no dish at all? The only time he looks arab is when he spooks and the tail goes straight in the air!


----------



## Gallop On

Horse Racer, yes, Arabs are intelligent, almost too much so. Its hard to work with them when they are picking up on every last thing you do :lol:

Oooh, I love snakes. Maybe not 3 foot rattle snakes though... hehe

WesternRider88 Thaank you so so much <3 Thats so kind. Hes a real pain 99% of the time 

xxEmilyxx Oh goodness, if you EVER get the chance to get a Arab, get one for sure. They are smart, strong, willing, amazing, perfect, and just ahhhh.


----------



## SorrelHorse

My baby girl Selena being a diva on the commercial set for Banana Republic.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Jumped Mitch around a full 3'6 course yesterday! He was great. I tried a new saddle which fits both of us great. 


Gallop On- Your horse is so gorgeous!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Gallop On said:


> Horse Racer, yes, Arabs are intelligent, almost too much so. Its hard to work with them when they are picking up on every last thing you do :lol:


Hmmm. Maybe my Tennessee Walker is actually an Arab then... :lol:

(Kinda funny that you all are talking about Arabs. I just drew one yesterday. It is my avatar. Too bad it showed up so blurry though.)


----------



## Horse racer

That is really amazing HorseCrazyTeen! The drawing looks flawless like you took a picture! How do you do it!?! Haha. You inspired me and I tried to draw a horse today....it sucked haha. I'm going to practice and when I get it right I'm going to post it and you can critique it haha. 

Arabians are really smart! So are the thoroughbreds I've been around. They're great horses, but there are few horses that I don't like, but Arabians are high on my list! I want them ALL! Hahaha.

That's really cool Hunterjumper!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oh my gosh... )) THANK you HorseRacer! Glad you like it. And I hope you post one of yours soon. I'd like to see! Just keep on practicing. I compared this latest horse drawing to one I drew 6 months ago, when I started practicing, and it's improved a bit. I'm happy.

To anyone who hasn't watched the LOTR really needs to. NEEDS to. It is the best trilogy I have ever watched. Best movies, actually...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

You have talent, HCT. Lots of it. I think this is one of my favorite drawing of yours so far. The other are nothing short of amazing, but something about this one makes me like it a lot!


----------



## Gallop On

SorrelHorse said:


> My baby girl Selena being a diva on the commercial set for Banana Republic.



Wow, that is SO neat! Do you have any pictures from the shoot? What is she modeling for? Banana Republic is awesome <3


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you very much, horsecrazygirl!

*OMG! We are being given a horse!*


----------



## horsecrazygirl

You can not just say that and get away with it. Details!


----------



## Almond Joy

Who has been watching Rolex?!?!?! I was so impressed with Alexandra Knowles, a first timers, American, and in 4th place!


----------



## Gallop On

Almond Joy said:


> Who has been watching Rolex?!?!?! I was so impressed with Alexandra Knowles, a first timers, American, and in 4th place!


Me! I watched nearly every ride today and ahhhh, it was so amazing. Everyone did excellent, it was a good day. William is kicking butt  Cannot wait for XC


----------



## Almond Joy

Gallop On said:


> Me! I watched nearly every ride today and ahhhh, it was so amazing. Everyone did excellent, it was a good day. William is kicking butt  Cannot wait for XC


I had school so I watched some re-runs! I cannot wait for tomorrow, what time does it begin?!?!?! AHHHHH SO PUMPED


----------



## Gallop On

Almond Joy said:


> I had school so I watched some re-runs! I cannot wait for tomorrow, what time does it begin?!?!?! AHHHHH SO PUMPED


Ahhh, Im so glad Im homeschooled sometimes <3 Haha. Umm I think Cross Country starts 10AM Eastern Time if I am correct... Let me check

K, no its Central time. So 10 a.m. central time


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Lol sorry, hcg!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/were-being-given-horse-maybe-even-182945/


----------



## xxEmilyxx

Gallop On said:


> Ahhh, Im so glad Im homeschooled sometimes <3 Haha. Umm I think Cross Country starts 10AM Eastern Time if I am correct... Let me check
> 
> K, no its Central time. So 10 a.m. central time


I always want to watch Rolex & XC in the Olympics, but NEVER know what channel its on...what network is it showing on? do you know? I was so mad I missed the XC Olympics... 

I wanna do XC soo bad one day...I've only been XC schooling once :/ It was SO fun though.


----------



## VanillaBean

Alexandra Knowles was awesome! Her ride was fabulous. Her horse is, too. Wow.


----------



## Gallop On

xxEmilyxx said:


> I always want to watch Rolex & XC in the Olympics, but NEVER know what channel its on...what network is it showing on? do you know? I was so mad I missed the XC Olympics...
> 
> I wanna do XC soo bad one day...I've only been XC schooling once :/ It was SO fun though.


I watched the live streaming online... Just go to the Rolex site and click the LiveStreaming button. We dont have cable or a TV at home so I wouldnt know what channel it would be on :lol: sorry. 

Okay, I just googled it, is their a FEI TV channel? If so the World cup, and Rolex should be on their.


----------



## VanillaBean

Usef.com has free streaming...


----------



## Gallop On

VanillaBean said:


> Usef.com has free streaming...


Yeah, thats what I watched it on. Is that a channel aswell as a streaming website?


----------



## Almond Joy

VanillaBean said:


> Alexandra Knowles was awesome! Her ride was fabulous. Her horse is, too. Wow.


I know! It really is a shame she had to retire her horse on XC, I didn't see it but I'm sure she was thinking for the horse


----------



## Almond Joy

I can't wait until I can start learning eventing! Next year I believe I may be switching.... Right now I'm getting down my eq and learning jumping, once I can do that I will switch to an eventing barn.


----------



## Horse racer

I've been watching Rolex too and I love watching it! But, I'm not really familiar with English events and stuff...so in cross country what is considered a good time and score?


----------



## Almond Joy

Horse racer said:


> I've been watching Rolex too and I love watching it! But, I'm not really familiar with English events and stuff...so in cross country what is considered a good time and score?


Each course has an optimum time.. Rolex is 11:21 this year. You get penalties for going over time, but at the higher levels you do not get penalties for going under time (Unlike in lower levels, when going under time is also bad). There are penalties for refusals and run-outs but as long as they get over it they basically get no penalties.


----------



## Standardbredrider01

I dont know what to type so...

Whats up? Can someone give me a recap? lol 


<3 Luv ya'll


----------



## barrelbeginner

NOT SELLING SUNNY!!! I can't do it.. haha.. Im going to get the vet out soon and see if shoes will help his back feet.. and blah.. anyways I practiced barrels today at a lope and he did PERFECT! picking up the right lead, no shouldering.. ahhhh


----------



## Standardbredrider01

barrelbeginner said:


> NOT SELLING SUNNY!!! I can't do it.. haha.. Im going to get the vet out soon and see if shoes will help his back feet.. and blah.. anyways I practiced barrels today at a lope and he did PERFECT! picking up the right lead, no shouldering.. ahhhh


Nice...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hi STBR! Can you give us a few details about yourself? If you have already introduced yourself, you might have to do it again just to jog our memories.


----------



## WesternRider88

that sounds great barrelbeginner!!!

And welcome Standardbredrider01


----------



## Almond Joy

Had an awesome lesson today, we really worked on my stupid toes and keeping them in... Dollar bills between your thigh and saddle are really annoying! Especially on a bouncy horse! Here is a picture...


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm glad you had an awesome lesson Almond Joy.  What breed is the horse you're riding? He looks big!


----------



## Almond Joy

WesternRider88 said:


> I'm glad you had an awesome lesson Almond Joy.  What breed is the horse you're riding? He looks big!


She is a percheron warmblood cross! She's 16.2-3 and is very... wide. Haha thanks!


----------



## WesternRider88

That's cool! I really like Percherons! And I love tall horses too.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I don't cause I'm short!


----------



## Almond Joy

I do cause I'm tall!


----------



## amberly

I don't like them either way!

I love short horses. I think the only reason I like big horses is becuase when you ride them, they make it look like everyone else is tiny. On Brisco - hwne my mom is riding golley - my mom and golley look at least a foot and half shorter than me. lol.
I like short horses because they are easier to cuddle and you have a less ways to fall. On golley I have about a foot to fall, haha!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I prefer the 15HH range. Not to tall and not too short! I am only 5'5".


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I prefer around that range too, HCT. Not to short but not too tall either.


----------



## Horse racer

I anything that's above 15hh is a good fit for me, but I really like horses that are between 16-16.3 hh. 

A guy I know offered to board my horse for free at his barn if I end up getting my own horse, all I have to do is pay for the feed and vet and all that and he knows how and does his own farrier work, so I'd be set! I've been looking at barns around here to board and they're all really expensive, so this will save my wallet!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I'm only 5'5 but anything 16+hh and up fits me the best. My QH is 16.1hh and my jumper is 17+hh


----------



## amberly

I am 5'7'' and my horse golley is 13.2hh. I love his height!! Brisco is 15.1, which I like because his height makes everyone below my look tiny.


----------



## Almond Joy

If I were to buy a horse, it would need to be at least 16.1 to fit my leg. However, with my weight I can ride horses 14.3 and up


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm 5'3 but I still like tall horses. But I don't really mind short horses either, my horse is 14.3hh and my mule is 15.3hh so I kind of have both short and tall.


----------



## Horse racer

Well, here are those drawings I promised. Criticisem welcome!

This is the first drawing I did anr it's of Herbie, looks kinda weird :/ and blurry for some reason.









This, one just kinda happened...I just started drawing. It took me FOREVER though. I worked on it from 8 at night to midnight, and I still don't think it turned out that great.









For you English riders out there! 









This one is Secretariat. If yall didn't know, I'm a huge Secretariat fan!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

HR, They are really good! Way better then anything I could have done. I suck at drawing, but give me stickers sequins or anything else that needs to be stuck on or designed come to me. That I can do. Drawing, not so much.

I am 5. Really short. See my problem? I still ride a almost 16hh horse. I might be short but I got long legs for my size. Helps a lot!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Those are nice, HorseRacer! I like the second one from the top especially. Cool drawings!

Check out this thread for progress on the new horse! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/were-being-given-horse-maybe-even-182945/


----------



## Horse racer

My instructor is selling Dusty :-(. Today right in the middle when I was riding him a girl and her daughter showed up to take a look at him. As difficult of a horse he is, I'm going to miss him if they buy him. I've put a lot of hard work into this horse, and even though he is still a pain in the butt, I'm going to miss the old guy. But, what makes me a little mad is when they were riding him they let him get away with everything I've taught him not to do, so now I feel that when I ride him tomorrow he'll try some of those habits. And I feel really discouraged from today he was a major pain. I don't know...just read my thread "Am I a bad rider or is he difficult horse".


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Wow. I'm sorry HR I know how that feels. Trust me, the same thing happened to me and foxy.


----------



## barrelbeginner

mmm what a horrible day.. Im sick with a sore throat and an ear infection. and Duke died today.. Or is dying:/ Im pretty sure he is probably passed by now.. Please dont tell me I didnt do what *I* could. I tried everything to get him up. He just didnt have the strength. The vet wouldnt have been any help honestly, because he would want to put him down for $150.. We dont have to spend.. So I stayed out there with him. putting some hay infront of him. and He munched it down like he was starving( practically was - long story) and was his normal self.. despite the fact his front end was not helping him when he tried to get up

He would try to get up and slide because his legs werent working or somehing. I dont know. and to make things worse. Its windy and snowy outside anyways.. I put a blanket on him and sat there.... pettin ghim and promising him everything was going to be okay.. I feel like such a liar.. EVERYHING IS NOT OKAY He is dead he died.. I think while I was there.. or maybe after I left.. he would look at me and he could only move his eyes. with little muscle movement from not sure:/

sorry if this is too much detail.. 

after realizing he wasnt going to get up, I took off his halter and sat his head in my lap.. crying and talking to him...:/ then I had to go in because it was dark. but I could tell he was towards the end.. and thought he would like to be left alone.. But I feel horrible about it I just wish I could have done something to help him.. I put sunny and poncho is a different pen so they wouldnt bother him..

I am atleast happy that I made his last hours as comfy as a could out in the cold. wrapped in my arms.. talking to him.. :/ mmm this part of owning horses sucks


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm so, so sorry BB! That is heartbreaking... At least you were there with him in his last hours. ((


----------



## Horse racer

:---( I'm so sorry BB! I bet of he could talk he would've told you how much he appreciated you being there...that's so sad.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I'm sorry about duke :/. 
On a note I feel so frustrated. I seem to finally get ahead in riding, finally starting to run had chrome heeling up and ready to move on to a forever home. Well that is until he pulls up lame out of nowhere. So now I have a 4 yr old grade gelding with a sketchy past and possibly lame. I love him but I just can not afford to keep a horse who I can't barrel race with and he would make a better horse for someone not wanting to be as competitive. I just feel like we had an awesome chance finding him a home and then we get set back again. Poor guy has been through so much I just want to get him into a good home already. :/. 

On a good note I finally got to go to a barrel race and can't wait to go again. Sugar ran a 19 something for his first time out, being out of shape and having a side gate and me forgetting to start off a little farther over. That little 14.1 chubby boy can boogie! Lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm so sorry BB! That must have been really hard for you, ((hugs))


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm so sorry about your horse BB!:sad: That must have been very devastating. I'm sure he appreciates everything you did for him.


----------



## Gallop On

This horse is like... my everything... Hehe I love you bub <3


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Awesome picture! I love it.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Mitch and I did awesome in the meter classes this past weekend!


----------



## barrelbeginner

How did you take that picture gallop???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

That's a really nice picture Gallop!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Sunny and I


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Pictures of me riding with my favorite little girl I babysit!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

And yes I know I'm in a chair seat and am sometimes leaning a little too far forward. With a baby I let my posture go.


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, she's so cute! And I love Brandy's long forelock!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks! 

I got the job at Sonic! I will be a switchboard operator. YES!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Thats great HCT! BTW, Brandy's mane is so long she looks gorgeous!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you!!


----------



## WesternRider88

Congrats HCT! That's great!


----------



## Cinder

Speaking of jobs, I got my working papers! So I can start putting in applications . To those who have done this, how do you ask in a store? I'm guessing you just go up to a cashier and politely ask, or am I wrong? 

I should also be getting my permit soon...hopefully :lol:

I rode yesterday, it was pretty fun. I was on Holly, who I haven't ridden in a while. 

I can't wait to get out of school! My last full day of school is June 7th. What about everyone else?


----------



## WesternRider88

Cool! I'm homeschooled but my last full day of school was on May 10th so I'm done already!


----------



## Almond Joy

June 25th... We had a crazy amount of hurricanes/blizzards in CT!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm going insane 

on crutches, can't ride, and don't know exactly what's wrong with my foot until I go in for x-rays later today. I dropped a wheelbarrow on my foot yesterday and I'm pretty sure it's broken. I swear I will go crazy if it is. No riding? No pony club this month?? [although it's looking like I can't ride at PC anyway, because boofhead is lame and the witch is too young]


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ugh my last day of school well, one of them is june 8th. I wish I was done.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Whoah. You guys get out late. I get out may 30th... and it's gonna suck:/ noooooo friends over summer.. and no boyfriend :/ hopefully we will find a way yo continue dating:/ hmmmm:'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer

Ouch, hope you get better Blue eyed pony! And heal quickly! Hopefully you can work out some way to ride...

June 7th is my last day, and it can't here soon enough.....


----------



## blue eyed pony

Good news guys, not broken 

...still on crutches, but I'm able to walk without them for short distances. I am DYING to ride but I just can't, not when it's my left foot and I can't put my full weight on it to mount... don't know if Monty's still lame or not, chances are he is because it's his **** knees again - pretty classic arthritis symptoms. He was a-ok when he was on joint supplements but I ran out and I haven't got the money just now to buy more :/


----------



## WesternRider88

That's great new blue eyed pony. Glad it's not broken!

And I hope Monty gets better!


----------



## blue eyed pony

He'll be fine when I have the money to keep up his joint supps... he's 18 this year and has been pretty heavily used from a fairly young age. His breeder openly told me he was jumping 1m05 at age 5, which, being that he's him, says to me that he started jumping pretty young. Sure he had an extended spell from about 10 to 14, but the damage is usually done by then.

But yeah... my actually RIDING at PC is wholly dependent on me having the money to get more joint supplements, and then on them arriving early enough to be working in time to bring him back into work in time for PC. Or on me being able to find a horse to borrow :/


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah, I used to give Duke MSM even though he didn't have any arthirtis so when he passed away we didn't know what to do with all of the MSM.


----------



## blue eyed pony

That's what Monty's meant to be on. Actually both of mine are 'meant' to be on it, but I don't think Magic needs it anymore...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm stuck feeding horses again for two weeks. Not that I mind, I just have a lot to do this time! 7 horses, plus one thats lame, one needs to be hand grazed is making me super paranoid!


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow, that sounds like a lot of work!

I get to feed my neighbor's donkey and chickens for several days!  And my other neighbor's horses for the summer, she only and two horses.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

It is. All of them get grain, so I have to grain them to. One of them is on antibiotics so I have to watch him. Then there is a arthritic horse that I have to put the blanket on and off, depending on the weather. Also, I have to hand graze another because he foundered before. So...I'm pretty much taking about a hour or more when I go to feed the horses. The things I do for the spoiled brats...


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! I would be confused. lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Luckily I have a list that is very clear. Everything is labeled accordingly as well. Plus, I memorized it. Accidentally of course.


----------



## WesternRider88

That's good.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm a stablehand at a reasonably large boarding property. If they're at capacity I'm feeding 16 to 18 horses a day, plus my own when I get home. It's pretty crazy. I'm the morning worker so I turn out, muck out, and feed hay and the 3 horses that get morning grain. Then I fill up hay bags and tidy up - all in 2 1/2 hours at most. There are only 5 stables so it's not as crazy as it sounds!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I have school. I have to do it before and after. But your sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I only work weekends/Fridays, and I only work mornings, so if I was in school/studying I would have to fit it in anyway 

I usually ride after work but presently my main riding horse is lame and my breaker's too young to ride much more than once or twice a week :/ ahhh, time to try to find a horse to exercise... can't afford to own or lease yet another horse so it's someone else's horse, or barely ride at all, until I can get Monty sound again...


----------



## Almond Joy

How many horses does everyone's barns hold? My lesson barn can hold up to 42 horses, which isn't considered too large around here.


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow 42! Thats a lot of horses. We don't board our horses or go to any barns and we don't have too many barns around here. So I wouldn't know how many they can hold, but I know it isn't more than 42!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hey y'all! Seems like forever since I've been on-- four days. I have so much to catch up on here!

I am pretty good at the switchboard at Sonic now, so tonight when I get back to work (I have a split-shift today), I start training for carhop. Yay tips.

I'm starting to go out to the barn a lot more often nowadays. Love it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have my horses on my own property. We have a herd of 4 in the pasture and two boxes and two yards, so in total our place could carry 8 if we were stabling/yarding.

Where I work, 18 is about the most for horses I actually feed, but then there are the horses in the big front pasture that don't get hay at all, and that pasture has a capacity of about 8... but it never has that many put in it because it's the "spelling" pasture. My boss puts her big gelding and her young TB mare in there, plus the two babies, a boarder's horse, and occasionally one of her other horses if someone is sore or just grumpy. Most I've seen in there was 7. So in total my boss's place can hold about 26 horses. More if she's stabling full time.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ugh Im so confused. and so hurt. I dont even know what to think right now:/ Im not even excited for Summer. the whole thing is going to suck soo stresssseeedd...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Why BB? Why is summer gonna suck? The month of may and june suck because school is ending and everything is all stressful. But after that its awesome! Noooo school!!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I think it's because she has nothing to do and nowhere to go all summer. That would stink... 

My summer is rockin' though! I got a lot of money in tips today. Whooo! I am getting to go to the barn a lot, too. And I am going to pay for some extra lessons with tip money.

My Driver's ED is coming up this weekend, too! 

I'm also really happy with how my horse is doing. I can ride her around in a halter now and still have good control.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Meh. Yeah grounded. And yeah. And now my dad found put about me ditching and I guess he is gonna sell the horses. *here we go with the threats again* idgaf.. so done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Man, I feel sorry for ya bb...


----------



## blue eyed pony

Not to be unsympathetic or anything, but BB, if I ditched ONCE, that would be my horses gone. ONCE. When I was still in school I had one that wasn't marketable at all. He would have been euthed. The other one would have been sold. Ditching is serious. Just sayin'.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I mean, yes. It's not like bb isn't asking for it, but we also know how her dad is.


----------



## Crossescowgirl

Hey guys! Im 16 rode horses my whole life and i rodeo and show horses and cattle any one want to pm or email let me know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Almond joy too answer your question, my barn hold upwards of 85 but right now we have some where around 70. 
I love it, it means there is always someone that needs to be ridden.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm with this BEP on this one. Her dad might be like that, but its not like she didn't do anything to not be treated that way. No offense bb, I know what it feels like, but ditching? While being grounded? What were you thinking girl!


----------



## Horse racer

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> My Driver's ED is coming up this weekend,l.


Good luck! That was the worst 6 weeks of my life...my drivers Ed teacher sucked.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Eh. Lol my mom new. And my punishment is working for every class I ditched is one hour.. and for every time I was late its 15 minutes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossip

Hey, I don't really know what to say but how many of you do mounted games or know what they are?


----------



## Crossescowgirl

I would never ditch class my future and my life is to important to me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

... "my mom new".

This is why you need to go to class, and not ditch.

/spelling nazi

Now, on an even less pleasant topic, what do you do if you think you're being stalked online? This person's sole mission in life appears to be to make me feel like an idiot and to imply [and occasionally outright state] that I am abusive, cruel, and neglectful. I don't like it and I've had enough... [they don't succeed in making me feel like an idiot though - I think it was Eleanor Roosevelt who said "Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent" wasn't it? I live by that]


----------



## barrelbeginner

Bep. Automatically corrected on my phone. Ha. English is actually one of my best subjects
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Your mom already KNEW you were going to ditch??? Did I misunderstand that... lol


----------



## Almond Joy

Well I figured I would update, I finally got a lesson in now that crew is done and can start riding again! I was going to ride my regular draft lesson horse but she was in a mood yesterday and was charging and kicking everyone so I rode the BO's personal horse.

Holy crap. Riding a well-trained, personal, light, sensitive horse is so much different from the lesson horses. At first I didn't like it, but slowly it just got better and better, I wish I could get all of my lessons on her! With a tiny half halt she stretched into the bridle, I never had to touch her with my lower leg except for some canter transitions, ahh it was great! I'm not sure who I will be riding next week, but wow she was great!


----------



## Horse racer

Oh yeah, I know that feeling Almond Joy! I went from am stubborn, unwilling horse that wouldn't listen to me to a horse that is amazing! She really listens and pays attention and takes light rein pressure even with a snaffle bit. Doesn't break a gait and will change gaits with a cluck or two and changes smoothly. She's a great horse! Only problem I've ever had with her is that when we were trotting, I don't know what happened, but she tripped and fell forward hard and launched me from the saddle and into the fence. I tried to pull up on the reins to keep her from tripping but she went down haha. She was ok though, she had that look like "uh...I meant to do that."


----------



## WesternRider88

My TWH, Duke, was like that, he was sensitive and responded to everything perfectly. But my mule is different, he kind of has a hard mouth and doesn't respond to my leg very good yet but I'm still trying to teach him.

And my neighbor has a draft cross and he is the laziest things ever! By the time you get him into a trot your legs hurt and later they are sore haha. But he neck reins great!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm so happy with my horse.  I can ride her around in a halter now and she's pretty responsive. Actually, you can see it in my avatar.) Come a long way from where she was! Responsive to my leg, seat, and voice. This going out to the barn more often to practice is helping both her and me out. Anything I'm stressed about goes out the window at the barn, and she keeps getting better.

I can't wait for Barrel Blowout! It's coming up this June 1st. I hope the weather cooperates. I finally get to take my horse somewhere.


----------



## WesternRider88

That's great HCT! Glad your horse is doing good! I used to ride Duke with a halter most of the time too. 
Same with me, if I'm ever stressed out about something I go and spend time with my horses. :smile:

That sounds fun! It's fun to take your horse out and do different things.


----------



## Horse racer

Do yall ride ride with spurs ever? I'm using spurs now on my new horse Honey, and I hate it. I've used spurs before on other horses and can use them properly but I just hate using them (my instructor is having me use them) Now, I think it isn't a bad thing to use spurs, but in my opinion all they are is a crutch. Your horse should be able to do what you ask him to and work for you without having to prod him in the side with spurs. Plus Honey is a really good horse who listens and does everything I want without the aid of spurs. I don't know...Plus I hate having to keep track of my feet all the time and making sure they're forward and the spurs are away from her.


----------



## blue eyed pony

HR, I ride my gelding with spurs, always.

The spur is NOT a crutch, it's for refinement of the aids. I have really nice lateral work with a "bare" heel, but we have far more accurate laterals with a spur. I just have a short, blunt spur, because I ride English and rowel spurs aren't allowed, but it's the same principle whether you ride English, Western, or some other style. If your coach wants you to use spurs, it means they believe you and your horse are ready for that extra refinement.

Magic had a vibration treatment today - the preliminary body check showed she's very tight and sore in the poll and hindquarters and a bit sore in the back [but lovely and free through the shoulder]. As the treatment went on she progressively relaxed and just after it finished we checked her sore spots. Nothing. Her butt is a better shape and she just seems happier in her skin.

AMAZING. Now I want a machine.


----------



## Horse racer

Just my opinion...I feel like I can ride just as effectively without as I can with spurs. I just feel like my horse should be able to do everything I ask of her without spurs. Yes, spurs do help everything get a little more crisp and rounded with what I ask of my horse but I want her to respond to me like that constantly and all the time regardless if I'm wearing spurs or not. Anyway...just my opinion. Not saying if you use spurs you're doing it wrong or its bad, it's just I prefer no spurs when I ride.

Anyone ever use martingales? I love German martingales when I first start training a horse. I just took the martingale off Honey today and she did good!


----------



## blue eyed pony

-shudders- I'm not a fan of martingales of any kind tbh. German ones are the worst of the bunch. Shouldn't need gadgets to get a horse into a frame.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I have never used a martingale. Don't need to, either.

I have absolutely NOTHING against spurs, unless they are unnecessarily harsh/used incorrectly. They are a good aid to refine, as BEP said. And after you get more riding experience, Horse Racer, you won't have to keep reminding yourself to keep you feet in the correct position. After a while it's just a habit for your feet to be in the right place/position.

Yep, it IS fun, Western! The event is this Saturday!


----------



## Almond Joy

The only martingale I really approve of is a properly fitted running martingales for high-headed horses during jumping and XC. And yes, I have used spurs and I actually really love them. They add refinement, and they help me keep track of where my feet are at all times.


----------



## WesternRider88

I've used spurs once but that was on another horse and the owner said I would need to use them. But I never use them on mine, I don't need them. And I've never used a martingale before.


----------



## Horse racer

Matingales are good for horses that just start training. They teach them how to collect and keep their head down. I don't think that horses should always ride with a martingale, but it is a good teacher for a green broke horse. I've only had one on Honey for about 2 weeks and I'm not using it anymore as of yesterday. No, you shouldn't need a martingale to keep a horse in frame, but it's a good training/reinforcement tool. 

I have nothing against spurs either, I was just saying I prefer no spurs when I ride. Here's why, riding with spurs I do believe is good when you first start teaching a horse to respond to leg aids. After working with the horse with spurs for a little bit there should be enough respect or intimidation caused by the spurs that you don't or rarely need to use them. Using spurs all the time can cause problems, in my opinion. It causes the horse to become desensitized to your leg aids when you're not wearing spurs and can cause the horse to get desensitized to the spur itself or even sour the horse which will create an unresponsive horse or resentful horse. To me, a spur is just a reinforcement tool that should be used rarely. Because like I said, there should be enough intimidation and respect caused by using spurs that you rarely or never have to use them. 

I can ride fine on spurs and have no problems, I've ridden horses on spurs before. Some horses do require spurs. Like the old horse I trained Dusty. He needed spurs because he wasn't very responsive without them.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah, you're not getting what I'm saying.

You shouldn't NEED a martingale to GET a horse in frame in the first place.

Most I've ever used is lunging in side reins to give the horse something to work into. I grant my life would be much easier if I put a German martingale on my gelding BUT it would also promote the false frame he likes to go around in. No thanks. I'd prefer my horses going correctly, pushing from behind.

If you need a gadget to teach roundness, you're not teaching true roundness, but rather a false frame or headset.

Edit; might I just add, I have a VERY green-broke filly who is already starting to come into frame. I lunged her in side reins once, keeping her going until she learned not to fight the contact, and since then a light contact has had her trying to come into frame. She isn't strong enough to hold it for long but as she gets stronger, she'll hold it longer. She is going in SELF-carriage, which means I have absolutely no need for gadgets because it doesn't come from my hands.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Also, regarding spurs, they DO NOT sour or dull the horse if used correctly. Sorry, but if GP dressage riders use them [regularly, might I add - I know one who won't ride without them, even on his young horses] then they definitely don't dull the horses.

Again, the spur is for REFINEMENT, and definitely NOT for reinforcement. A WHIP is for reinforcement.


----------



## Horse racer

I'm just going to get off the subject of martingales because that's how I've been taught, by reputable trainers, to train a horse. I shouldn't say a martingale trains a horse good collection and to keep it's head down, it just shows the horse how it should. Not every horse needs a martingale, and you're right no horse NEEDS a martingale. But it's just like spurs a horse shouldn't NEED a spur. Any good and experienced rider will tell you that your natural leg aids are more important and should be the primary leg cue for a horse, not spurs. 

A spur is used to reinforce a leg aid. When aids are consistently alternated from light to firm, the horse will learn to respond to the lightest aid because he knows the REINFORCEMENT will come if he doesn’t. A spur should only be used to reinforce your natural leg aids. I understand what you're trying to say about a spur used as a refinement tool, and it is a refinement tool, but primarily spurs are for reinforcement. 

And spurs may not dull a horse to the use of spurs but it most certainly will dull a horse to natural leg aids. And when using spurs on lazy horses, it may end up training him to only respond to the spur. Also, since most lazy horses are insensitive, they may learn to ignore the spur just as much as they ignore the rider’s leg. Horses that are spur trained and have spurs used on them as a cue and the rider doesn't use the proper natural leg aids, the horse is going to be deaf to any cue done with your legs unless you have spurs on. 

It's like a bit. If you have a horse in a curb bit and that's what you primarily ride with, then one day you decide to use a snaffle, the horse is going to be less responsive and more dull to the snaffle because he's used to the more harsh curb bit because that's what the horse is used to. Now take that and put it in the form of spurs. If spurs are used constantly on a horse then one day you take the spurs off then horse is going to be dull to the natural leg aids because the spur is more harsh and that's what the horse is used to. 

When ever you train a horse you always ask and then you tell. when ever you have spurs you ask with you natural leg aid then you tell or REINFORCE with a spur. That's the correct way to use a spur. 

a spur is a REINFORCEMENT to your NATURAL LEG AIDS. 

and I'll say again...I have nothing against spurs. They're great for teaching a horse to respond to leg aids and great for a REINFORCEMENT tool and refinement tool.


----------



## blue eyed pony

We'll have to agree to disagree. I don't agree with any gadget that works on the front end of a horse and I'm not a big fan of the Pessoa lunging system either [which works on the whole horse]. I use side reins while lunging because it gives the horse a consistent contact to work into, much the same as having a rider on their back. The horse that is correctly mouthed and correctly trained naturally comes into a headset without the need for gadgets.

My learning about bits and spurs is from a dressage standpoint where they ARE used to refine. Used correctly, the bit and the spur are actually completely unnecessary. Take any [CORRECTLY trained] Grand Prix horse, and its rider, and remove saddle, bridle and spurs, and ask them to ride a dressage test. The horse SHOULD be ridden so much off seat and body position that they can ride any movement at any level, through any sequence, with no issues. They compete with double bridle and spurs for REFINEMENT. Of course there's bad dressage at every level but the spur is so that you can refine your leg aids. With a bare heel, you have to move your leg more [therefore giving more visible aids] to be clear to your horse what it is exactly that you want. The point of dressage is to appear as if there is a telepathic connection between horse and rider.

Hence, we refine. And we refine. And we refine. The same with the double bridle - refinement. You can give two aids at once with a double bridle on, with the two different mouthpieces. The bit and bradoon is potentially an incredibly harsh combination in the wrong hands, but used correctly, on a horse that is properly trained, it is a refinement tool. The horse that goes in a double bridle should go equally softly in a snaffle.

The spur is not for digging into the horse's side. It's for TOUCHING the horse's side with an accurate, refined aid. The horse ridden with a spur SHOULD be equally soft and responsive with a bare heel.

I have to wonder how much your trainer knows if they are encouraging the use of gadgets to be honest... I know MINE actively DIScourages martingales of any kind, harsh bits [she only puts up with the fact that I ride in a pelham for jumping because she knows I -can- ride my horse jumping and XC in a snaffle, I just feel safer with 'emergency brakes'], any sort of gadget. The most she will allow in noseband-land is a flash. Cranks are unacceptable, grackles only ok in jumping and even then ONLY because they restrict the nostrils less than a cavesson or a flash. She is a professional competitor and trainer as well as a riding coach. She teaches English, the RIGHT way.


----------



## Horse racer

We'll agree to disagree haha  I do completely agree that spurs are used as a refinement tool AFTER there has been reinforcement on what you're asking and reinforcement on your natural leg aids. The horse first has to understand what you're asking and has to be reinforced to what you're asking before you can refine what you're asking. Refinement can only come after reinforcement.

Spurs are just as much of gadgets as martingales are. 

Here's one thing I hate about spurs. When ever you see new or younger riders, they think "oh, well cowboys used spurs so I'd better use spurs too!" The way we work with horses nowadays is waaay different than the cowboys. The cowboy days are over when it comes to working and training and breaking horses. And these new riders put a pair of spurs on everytime they ride and make them be their primary cue and don't know how to use them and create problems with their horses. I was the same way when I first got into horses. I thought you needed spurs everytime you ride because that's what the cowboys did. I learned that's not the way spurs are used. 

I don't know a ton about english because I mainly ride western (although I REALLY want to learn english). But I thought that Dressage spurs had no rowels on them like western spurs do...am I wrong or correct?


----------



## Horse racer

I meant, I thought dressage spurs have no rowels UNLIKE western spurs


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Wow, quite a discussion has been going on! lol

Not to argue, Horse Racer, but just because you wear your spurs all the time does not mean you always use them. It is better to have them if you need them then need them and not have them! Of course, it _is_ great to know your horse doesn't need them and you can hop on with nothing, but having them always on DOES NOT HURT.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I meant to quote the following, oops!

*I have nothing against spurs either, I was just saying I prefer no spurs when I ride. Here's why, riding with spurs I do believe is good when you first start teaching a horse to respond to leg aids. After working with the horse with spurs for a little bit there should be enough respect or intimidation caused by the spurs that you don't or rarely need to use them. Using spurs all the time can cause problems, in my opinion. It causes the horse to become desensitized to your leg aids when you're not wearing spurs and can cause the horse to get desensitized to the spur itself or even sour the horse which will create an unresponsive horse or resentful horse. To me, a spur is just a reinforcement tool that should be used rarely. Because like I said, there should be enough intimidation and respect caused by using spurs that you rarely or never have to use them. 
*
Another thing, unless used incorrectly, spurs never cause a problem.

You are right about the respect thing. BUT, it doesn't mean you can't WEAR them.


----------



## Lindo and Venus

I personally HATE spurs! My horses are all trained on voice command, therefore taking the use of legs in getting them to start, and move up pace. But if you are going to use spurs, I would suggest you use them lightly. And when I say that I mean trying to limit the hurt to the horse. You don't like being poked or hit or kicked, same goes for horses. You need to respect them seeing as they do what we ask the majority of the time


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here we go again...

Horses may not LIKE being poked, but you know, if I need to poke them to get some respect, I am going to do it! I'm rather give a quick poke with the spur with a lot less pressure than kick harder without. (I own short spurs with a nub at the end, btw.) 

Also, think about this. If someone poked you decently hard(ish), you would probably move over quick, (then retaliate, lol). If someone just pushed on you it would be easier to resist. Same with horses.

So really, spurs are perfectly fine if you USE THEM CORRECTLY. Spurs are for both refinement and reinforcement.

On a completely different note, I have passed Driver's ED! I got 100% on the written test and have my Driver's ED driving hours in. YAY.


----------



## Horse racer

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Another thing, unless used incorrectly, spurs never cause a problem.
> 
> You are right about the respect thing. BUT, it doesn't mean you can't WEAR them.


Yeah, I can say I completely agree with you. I like spurs, I use them, I just believe spur use should be limited and shouldn't be your primary leg cue. But they are a great tool to use, but that's all they are. They're an artificial leg aid, and they shouldn't take the place of your natural leg aid. 

I love spurs, I use them, I use them correctly. They're a great tool and really help with your leg aids. They just are better used to reinforce and refine your natural leg aid, which should always be your primary leg cue.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Exactly! ^


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm not going to get into the spur conversation, I'll just read it. Lol!

But I'm glad you got %100 HCT!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Spurs aren't a gadget any more than a whip, or a bit, or a saddle or a bridle. They're an artificial aid. A gadget is any kind of martingale/tie down, any kind of lunging system [side reins are a gadget and the ONLY one I use], basically anything that is designed to be used as a shortcut.

For the record I hate that it's almost impossible to get a quality dressage bridle that DOESN'T have a crank noseband with a flash strap! Needlessly complicated... a properly trained dressage horse needs no noseband at all, and only goes in one because of tradition and aesthetics. Why should I pay almost twice the price to get less leather? [I have to buy a "show" bridle if I want a plain cavesson noseband on a nice quality bridle, and the price show hack riders pay for their gear is ridiculous!]


----------



## Horse racer

A martingale is defined as an artificial aid too. And spurs are an artificial aid.

I'm not saying you're wrong and I'm not saying I'm right. That's the thing about the horse world, everyone has an opinion and everyone's opinions are different. I respect your opinion Blue eyed pony, and your opinion isn't wrong.  

Congrats HCT! I got like an 84% in my test haha. 

1 more week and school is out!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Schools out here.. well on the spurs conversation ... I have a question. Sunny knows leg aids.. but sometimes... ignores them. On purpose... so would spurs be good to try? To enforce it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

BB~ That's what I would do. Ignoring you should not be an option, so if Sunny ignores your leg aid, use the spurs right afterward to reinforce it. Just start light and only get harder if you need to.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

And thanks guys! I'm pretty happy. I think taking the whole course in 5 days probably helped me get a high score, rather than spreading it out over a semester.


----------



## Horse racer

barrelbeginner said:


> Schools out here.. well on the spurs conversation ... I have a question. Sunny knows leg aids.. but sometimes... ignores them. On purpose... so would spurs be good to try? To enforce it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perfect situation for spurs. I'd definitly use a spur in this case.


----------



## barrelbeginner

What are some.good.spurs to try?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

You could try some simple inch or inch and a half long spurs without a rowel.


----------



## blue eyed pony

shoot, inch long? Them are some long spurs! Mine are only 1/2 inch if that... and were the shortest I could find. I've seen spurs as long as 3 to 4 inches on upper level dressage riders but I'm not an upper level dressage rider and as such don't have the fine leg control that it takes to be able to use such a long spur correctly.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Mine are a 1/2 inch long as well, but my instructor often rides with her inch long pair. If you have good control of your feet there is zero harm in it. 

I have ridden with her inch long spurs before though, and prefer them over mine. I can move my foot even less that way.


----------



## blue eyed pony

You probably know BB better than I do but IMO if you haven't used spurs before, the shorter, the better. Just to begin with. Once you have control of the short ones you can start going to longer ones.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That's very true...


----------



## cowgal366

I use a inch long training spur, for me they work great with all the horseswe have in the barn. It mostly depends on you and how you horse reacts.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Exactly.


----------



## Almond Joy

So, how have everyone's horsey lives been?

My trainer has been hospitalized for ongoing issues, so I had a lesson with another trainer who was covering her lessons for her... We really clicked and it was a fantastic lesson! The horse I ride is normally rather ****y on the ground, but now we figured out she has Lyme which would explain some of her more recent issues, and now that is being resolved, you can already see the change in her attitude. So if my trainer is unhospitalized by my next lesson, I am going to have another lesson with her and then decide if I should switch or not.

I am also going to look at a new barn, which is a 15 minute bike ride or 5 minute drive from my house, compared to the 20 minute drive to my current barn. This is the main reason I am looking, but it is also more private which is a HUGE plus for me and the lesson horses look great and very safe and sound. They also focus on dressage/eventing which is what I would rather do, compared to equitation/hunters which is what my current barn focuses on. 

RANT OVER. If you read that, you are a saint.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Oh gosh, its been forever since I have last been on here! I finished homeschooling for the year! Now, I'm just waiting until next week thursday to declare my freedom!


----------



## Horse racer

Hope your trainer gets better Almond Joy. But that's cool that your other trainer and you work well together and were able to solve some problems! If the new trainer does better work and helps solve problems, I'd say go with the new one! 

I've been trying incorporating some dressage movements into my riding recently and am starting off small with Honey. I can now turn her on a dime just using my legs, the calf of my legs not my feet. I rarely touched my reins the entire time I rode I was so happy! My trainer came down to watch me ride for a bit and told me I shouldn't let Honey get away with turning by herself and changing directions. I laughed and told him what I was doing and he was impressed. I was really happy that I'm able to conceal my leg cues enough that it doesn't look like I'm even cueing her! I'm going to try and start working on flying lead changes and try to do those better. My goal is to be able to completely drive her from my seat and be able to get her more sensitive to my cues so that way all my cues are concealed.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I got a mule.. kinda.. lol it's my brothers.. pony sizes for his kids.. and its an assssssssss lol.. bucked me off last night. Cuz we don't have a saddle to fit it so I got on bareback lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Almond Joy, I am a saint.

Lol

I bought my first phone finally yesterday with my second paycheck. My is it nice having my own phone...


----------



## OnAMission

Almond Joy, I am also a saint. 
I also wanted to say hi to everyone, as this is my first official post on the forum after being a lurker for a long, long time!
I spent yesterday washing Benbo's tail as he is not very well at the moment (new yard, new super luxury grazing), and if he was Vesuvius, his tail was Pompeii. 
Poor boy. However, he seems to be on the mend today! ^^'


----------



## Cinder

Hey, OnAMission! Glad your horse seems to be getting better


----------



## ThatAppy

Is it too late to sneak into this thread? :think: Welllll.. Hayyy everyone! I'm Allison, I own 3 horses, 2 cats and a dog! They mean EVERYTHING to me! My family is currently building a new house and barn, so my horses will be in my backyard! I'm a big procrastinator but I'll try hard to remember to make a thread of barn pics when its finished!


----------



## WesternRider88

Welcome OnAMission and ThatAppy! :smile:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ugh.

Fighting with my mother at the moment.

She just had THE biggest spack attack at me over my choice to ride pillion on Dad's motorbike and not protest going quick.

Her reason?

"It scares me to know you're doing something so dangerous."

Hypocrite. I RIDE HORSES. She has ENCOURAGED every step of my riding journey including getting an unbroken 2yo Thoroughbred [that was dangerous at the time!] AND including jumping enormous oxers [which is what paralyzed Christopher Reeves - his horse tossed him into a jump & the fall separated his skull from his spine, paralyzing him]. I'm just as **** likely to die every single time I get on a horse as I am to die going fast on a motorbike with a driver {rider?} who knows what he's doing. So we go fast, so what? I enjoy it. I know the risks and I choose to take them anyway.

She wouldn't complain if I wanted to go skydiving. She wouldn't complain if I wanted to take up shooting. She wouldn't complain if I joined the army. So WHY is going fast on a motorbike such a big deal? I mean seriously, if we crash, the only people we're going to kill is ourselves... [we do not go fast when there are other drivers or riders close to us, if we wipe out we won't injure anyone else] Skydiving is more dangerous, shooting is... not as dangerous, I guess, if you have a clue [I don't]. Joining the army is a choice that could potentially be lethal or permanently maiming, and the mental scars are just as bad as the physical. Plus joining the army, you have to be prepared for the fact that you might have to kill somebody. She'd be cool with that. Her little girl taking someone's life. So long as it was legal and sanctioned by my country, it wouldn't bother her at all to think I might KILL SOMEONE. But God forbid I break the speed limit on a quality, flat, straight, sealed road, with nobody else around...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Sorry I have been MIA guys! Job/horses/life in general is taking over! It's been a pretty good week though. I didn't get to go to the barrel blowout event because it was postponed to a time when I had to work, but oh well I guess... I have Rodeo Bible Camp coming up on June 26th-30th! Looking forward to that. I unfortunately have to miss a show I was going to ride in on another boarders horse, cuz it's while I'm gone, but that's okay. 

I earned $43 in tips last Friday! I worked nine hours-two hours overtime because we were swamped allall day.


----------



## Almond Joy

I switched trainers due to my previous trainers lack of communication/knowledge about advanced english stuff. Plus my new trainer had an awesome time slot open for me!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That's great Almond!

I'm really happy right now. )) I took a riding test at NHR (the therapeutic riding center for the disabled that I volunteer at), and passed in about 10 minutes. I was the only one who could get the horse in training to lope on the left lead I guess. So now I am the official Monday-Thursday exercise rider for Baby! (the horse)

Hope that doesn't sound like I'm bragging, because I really am not meaning to--I'm just happy!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I really want to get a job now:/.. Im at home 24/7 and my mom says that I can get a job where she works, at the hotel cleaning rooms, but that does not sound fun. I really am not a cleaner, nor a people person.. BUT I really want to get a job so I can buy my own stuff for my horse. I DONT want to work at mcdonalds in town.. but maybe at the local market.. THE ONLY DOWNFALL.. my dad will not let my mom take me to work.. or anything. Id have to find a way to get there.. and he wont let people take me. and he wont take me and wont let my mom take me either.. and he wont let me get my permit..:/ soo idk..


----------



## amberly

I have always wanted a job. My parents would be the ones giving me rides since I can't drive yet. I am hopefully gonna take driver's ed this year though.
But my parent's would always be the one giving me rides to places. I signed up for volunteering at our animal shelter and then my dad said I won't be able to do it because we have to travel a lot. HA! This is a first I have heard from him!
But I mean, I don't know. Maybe try having a friend give you a ride or something?? If it isn't too far away then maybe you could ride your bike there! (or your horse!!)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm on summer!! Finally. I'm looking for a better student working position. I seriously need to get my riding in gear.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Honestly, if you're under sixteen it's hard to find a job. I tried looking everywhere in my town but nope, I had to wait until I was sixteen. Now I work at Sonic. You have a lot of restrictions on what hours and how many hours you can work when you're 15 as well.


----------



## SpiritDancer

Hi guys! I'm new to this website. (well, newly active...) I'm Ellie! I'm 18. 
I'm sorry to barge in and interrupt the previous conversation, and this may have already been asked, but as teens, do you ride alone?
I'm afraid to because, well, horses always have their safety risks. But with my schedule it seems like the best time to ride this summer would be either alone or alone with a 10 year old... I still have to ask her dad about the rules on riding with her when the parents aren't home. 
Anyway, pretend the little kid part isn't an option, and please share your thoughts on riding alone and with everyone either asleep or nobody home.
Also, do you ride with a helmet? I personally do, at least 98% of the time.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I ride alone.. everyday.. but as long as someone is home.. so if I do get hurt and my horse runs home. Or something idk lol.. 

I'm so heartbroken though.. after 9months of dating. And about 2 years of talking being best friends.. we broke.up Tuesday. Cuz of summer and.not being able to see eachother.. kinda sucks.. he won't even talk to me anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

I ride alone sometimes, but somebody has to be home. Most of the time my Dad rides with me. And I always wear my helmet, the only time I didn't wear my helmet was when I rode Duke but with the horses I have now I always wear one. 

I'm so sorry BB.


----------



## ICUWest7

I ride alone almost every single day, granted, there are people living in the house on property, but i'll leave the property and hack down the road and do trails and stuff. I usually ALWAYS ride with a helmet, but if i just hop on Karma to go ride around the pastures at a walk bareback i'll wear a baseball cap...it's headgear (; haha 

Also, hey everyone! Just kinda jumping into this post here...lol


----------



## WesternRider88

Hey ICUWest! :smile:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I ride alone more often then not, but usually only if someone is on the property somewhere, just in case.

I also do ride in with a helmet on a large majority of the time.


----------



## SpiritDancer

After two years... Ugh... I'm sorry, barrelbeginner... ): 

Awesome! I'm glad I'm not the only one who rides with a helmet any more. The majority of teens I know do not. I just kind of cross my fingers and hope nothing happens, but it makes me a bit nervous at times.

So, most of you will ride alone as long as someone knows you're out... Hmm... Somehow I kind of consider someone being home but sleeping as the same as being alone in terms of an outside emergency. That is not going to make finding a good time to ride easy. l:


----------



## Horse racer

I ride alone all the time. I really don't mind it because its mostly arena work. Trails I usually have someone with me, but everyone in a while I go out alone. It's fun just being alone with your horse on trail sometimes, gives lots of time to just think about stuff. 

I don't ride with a helmet, I wouldn't mind riding with one, but I just don't because my wallet is too tight to give up money for one haha. 

How often do yall ride? I try ride almost everyday unless the weather is bad and raining. the arena is a huge mess and floods because it sits in a canyon so all the water runs down into it.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Yeah kinda sucks.. he's never treated me so bad either... -.- but oh well I guess. Ill get over it.. or I won't. And well get back together after summer.. which knows..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ICUWest7

I try and ride every single day, or six days a week if I feel like karma needs a break, but I had to give my mare a week off or so because we have nowhere to ride at the moment...we moved to a new barn and the arena is currently filled with plants and ants...lol


----------



## OnAMission

I ride daily, or a couple days running and then a break so Benbo can have a rest. I also hack out on my own more often than not, and always wear a helmet. It's the done thing here, as well as the fact that I've hit my head enough times to know I need one! :lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I can only ride about three times a week. Not enough! But then again, it's not too bad.


----------



## Almond Joy

I ride once a week in my lesson and then every now and then I can get a ride in on a friends horse or something. I always ride in a helmet, it is required at my barn and I really do not mind. Even though I trust my horse, you just never know and I would rather not risk my noggin! Once you get used to it you never really feel it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Yeah, I don't even notice mine anymore unless it's really hot or humid.


----------



## WesternRider88

I try to ride everyday, sometimes it's every other day. Most of the time it's just a short ride for like 30 minutes. But if I go for a really long ride one day, then I give him a break.


----------



## OnAMission

WesternRider88 said:


> I try to ride everyday, sometimes it's every other day. Most of the time it's just a short ride for like 30 minutes. But if I go for a really long ride one day, then I give him a break.


This is me :lol: We normally go around so fast, a hack that would take someone else 45 minutes takes us 20, so I try to have one big (1.5 hours to 2 hours) ride mid week, and another at the weekend to try and keep his energy from boiling over!


----------



## WesternRider88

One time we were out riding for five hours with our neighbors. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## cowgal366

I ride once or twice a week and rarely ever wear a helmet.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Wow, haven't been on this thread in awhile.. So sorry to hear about that BB!! :-( 

I ride alone every single day.. without a helmet. I don't have anyone to ride with and have never ridden with a helmet, but wouldn't mind having one. I am always out on the "trail" (200 acres) because I don't have an arena. Most of the time nobody is home when I ride, but I always call my mom before I get on and after I'm back in the house. We have it down so well that if I am even five minutes late, she calls to check on me.


----------



## SpiritDancer

I haven't ridden much lately, but I need to. That's why I asked the question about riding alone.  

So, when you guys ride, what do you do? Do you have some sort of a routine, or do you try to switch it up everyday?


----------



## BarrelBunny

Before I ride, I do groundwork. (Longing with lots of direction changes, yielding hindquarters/forequarters, backing, desensitizing, etc.) I just like getting her attention and making sure she's focused on me, especially since I ride alone. If I notice that her mind is wandering, I keep it up until she's focused. Once under saddle, I always start with the same thing: circles in a closed pen. It's been hardwired into my brain from being a barrel racer for so long. I walk/trot/canter both directions, work on myself now that I've been riding english, then hit the trails as long as she's listening. When I say "trails," I really mean 200 acres of pastures, fields, and tanks. That's where we switch it up. Sometimes we go out there for a workout, sometimes we just walk and putz around. It all depends on the day and what I feel like doing, or if we need to work on something like shouldering exercises, leg yields, neck reining, etc. Sorry for the novel. :wink: I just like being very cautious before I ride, considering we're out in "the sticks," plus I'm all alone with crappy cell service.


----------



## Horse racer

I'm going to see a Buck Brannaman in July!!! I'm really excited! And I get to go to my cousins house for a week and she's going to teach me how to jump her horse!

I try not to do the same routine everyday with Honey. She starts anticipating me really bad whenever I do the same thing everyday. So I break the routine up a little. And to me it gets boring everyday doing the same routine over and over so I try to switch it up for that reason too. I also try and set a goal everytime I get in the arena on what I really want to work on and how well we can achieve that before I quit her for the day. 

Can any of y'all do a flying lead change and do it exactly right? I've tried working on it but just can't get it and plus the arena is too small to have enough room for one.


----------



## BarrelBunny

It's probably not perfect, but yes, I can do a flying lead change.. (well, obviously, considering I barrel raced haha) :lol:


----------



## Horse racer

Well, I spent most of my day taking down the arena I used to ride in and a round pen, moved it across town and set it back up. We put more panels in and hauled in new dirt so now the arena is bigger and has nice dirt! I can't wait to try it out tomorrow! 

Maybe I'll be able to get that flying lead change down! I can do a flying lead change, but I'm sure there are mistakes I make and sometimes Honey will get into the wrong lead everyone in a while.


----------



## ICUWest7

@ Spiritdancer, I usually do some groundwork, just to get my mare focused on me, then a short ten minute or so warm up in the arena, and either go out in the fields to hack and do the trails, hack down the road, or I just do more arena work and work on circling and rhythm impulsion etc...and her balance, because she's a klutz sometimes hahaha

I can do flying woo! We used to do them in a figure eight, like four of us just following each other around the arena doing flying changes for like twenty minutes every lesson...it sucked, but we got them down. the only thing to get it right really is just practice practice practice, i still mess up sometimes but i've been doing them for years.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm leaving for Rodeo Bible Camp in a few minutes! I'll be back on the 29th!


----------



## Almond Joy

Finally the last day of school! Got a 100 on my geometry and english finals, a 92 on social studies and a 98 on art! So far so good!


----------



## ICUWest7

I'm in the works of buying a new saddle...oh lawdie this is complicated.


----------



## SpiritDancer

I usually do circles as a warm-up first, then we usually just ride around in the field... I just don't want him to get bored, especially since he has free-roam of the field when I'm not riding him... /:
I feel like the fact he does isn't a good thing? Should I change that..?

Have fun at camp!
Congrats on the grades!
Good luck with the saddle!


----------



## konikirule

Hi guys !

what kind of saddle are you getting?


----------



## WesternRider88

Hey konikirule.


----------



## Almond Joy

So, today was a lot of fun! I helped out with the therapeutic (Special education) lessons and then stayed after to hang out with my friends. I ended up taking my favorite little pony, Luna, out and gave her a bath and cleaned her udders, which was a lot of fun since it was such a hot day and she really needed it. 

It's kind of odd how she is my favorite horse on the whole farm of 38 horses. She is short, butt high, and pretty ugly/without a cute face. She's too short for me to ride regularly, the only real good things she has going for her is that she is dead broke and very unspooky. She also has navicular (She's 18) and can currently only do walk/trot lessons. However, for some reason I just really like her.

My friend also tried to teach me how to lunge which I've been wanting to learn for a long time, but haven't gotten the chance to. We tried to do it with the littlest shetland pony we have but he is terrible at it and constantly tries to turn in no matter how many times you use the crop/lunge whip... So it didn't work out very well. Tomorrow they're going to teach me how to clean/condition tack!

Here's a picture of Luna all shiny. She is actually black just extremely sunbleached.


----------



## PheonixRising

Hii everyone I am new to the forum, im 16 and just got my first horse!


----------



## ICUWest7

congratulations on the horse!!  Welcome to the forum. 
Well, I was hoping to get my hands on a M Tolouse premia...rode in it once and fell in love with it. My saddle fits my horse just fine though so I have to save up a lot of money before i can buy it! I want a Pessoa realllllly badly though.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Hey guys do you mind if I join this thread? 
About me: I'm 16, I live in Florida and I have a passion for horses. I volunteer at a local ranch that is literally right by my house. I currently have my own horse and i'm working on training him and getting some more weight into him. 















He is a 10 year old quarter horse gelding, and I mostly trail ride him and on Tuesdays I go and train him.


----------



## dapples and greys

Hi everyone! I'm Sydney, 15 years old, and kind of new here


----------



## ICUWest7

I just realized i never intoduced myself...
okay anyways i'm Jessie, 17, I own a 7yo OTTB mare named Karma







Found her with her head stuck in her lunge line one mornig cuz it hangs on a hook outside her stall and she plays with it :lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny

Your horse is ADORABLE, well, all of them are! Haha, mine are all solid sorrel/chestnut. :-( The flashiest horse I have has a blaze and a pink nose, LOL. (Can you guess what my least favorite horsey color is?!) Love them all, though!


----------



## Almond Joy

I love chestnuts! I wish our lesson had more of them, most of them are boring old bays, and we have a few paints, and a few black horses but very few/maybe no chestnut horses right now!


----------



## PheonixRising

(cheastnut?) and ICUWest7 Your horse is soo cute


----------



## PheonixRising

Which do you prefer, english or western?


----------



## dapples and greys

Here is my lease horse, Cinema


----------



## amberly

Beautiful horse!!! I love him!


----------



## dapples and greys

amberly said:


> Beautiful horse!!! I love him!


Thank you!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Haha I'd love to have more bays around here! :lol: As for the english or western question... I really don't have a preference! I absolutely love the challenge I get from english, but I was brought up western, so it's a pretty hard choice, lol!

Here's my crowd, lol. Not exactly the best picture, but it'll do! :lol:


----------



## Horse racer

Went on an AWESOME trail ride today in the Grand Teton mountains. It was amazing and beautiful and was private ride with an outfitter so we got to do a ton of stuff you can't do with a big group. It was so cool! It has ruined all the trail I ride where I live.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Lucky!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

And I absolutely love that horse group picture!


----------



## Horse racer

I get to learn how jump a horse! Next sunday I'm going to my cousins for a week and she is going to let me jump her horse! I'm really excited! But first I need to get used to riding in an English saddle because I've never ridden in one. And then I'm going to go on some bareback trail rides which I haven't done before so I'm excited!!! Get to learn some new things!


----------



## BarrelBunny

That's super exciting! English is a lot different, but man do I love the challenge!


----------



## Horse racer

I'm excited to learn English...who knows I may love it more than western!


----------



## ICUWest7

yay!! I love when people get into english riding!  
You're going to LOVE jumping, just remember to squeeze tight with your calves, moreso than you would any other time to give yourself a stable base, otherwise your leg slips back!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

And remember not to hump your back too! When I used to occasionally jump, my instructor had to pick on me for that.


----------



## Katiepie123

Haha oh and try to aviod whiplash, it's NOT fun  Good luck!!


----------



## cowgal366

So alot of you guys own your own horses, but do any of you have insurance on them?


----------



## Gossip

Wow, Horse racer, first you go on an awesome trail and then you get to try something new like jumping? I ride English and I think it's super fun. I like the saddles more than I like western saddles. I have never ridden western, just walked and trotted around a little bit with a western saddle. I want to try it sometime. But jumping is really fun! I don't think anything could beat that. Also, bareback trail riding is super fun, you'll like it for sure! My horse gets excited on trails so I have to hang on really tight, but it just adds to the adventure.


----------



## Almond Joy

Make sure to get some pictures of you riding english, I would really like to see it!


----------



## Horse racer

Alright, but it might look bad since I haven't ridden in and English saddle before haha. Will it look weird with me wearing a cowboy hat and wearing cowboy boots in an English saddle? Haha


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I ride bareback everywhere more than I do with a saddle. 

The other day I was loping on Brandy and she twisted her head around suddenly to get a horsefly and of course then her body followed her head real quickly and boom! I went flying and hit the fence. :lol: Lost my balance. I got back on though. It didn't scare me, it just hurt. Second time I've been de-horsed.

And earlier today the new Mustang cow kicked me in the hip... ouch. I'm handing that problem over to my trainer to deal with.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Horse racer said:


> Alright, but it might look bad since I haven't ridden in and English saddle before haha. Will it look weird with me wearing a cowboy hat and wearing cowboy boots in an English saddle? Haha


Haha, have you seen pictures of me riding english?! :rofl: I'm pretty sure you can't get any more hillbilly than me! 

Since I'm not on my own computer, I don't have any pictures, but here's a thread to prove it.. :lol: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/so-i-switched-217978/


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm having another jumping lesson this wednesday and am having my brother come to take pictures hopefully! Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I have my first jumping lesson back on tuesday after being in the hospital for two weeks and taking a while more off of doing anything. I am finally feeling good enough to get back too jumping.  It's also going to be on one of the new sale horse's from Europe I am excited.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Off topic: Have any of you ever watched Duck Dynasty? I own the first two seasons. Love that show! It's hilarious, has guns, and I also love that they all are strong Christians.


----------



## WesternRider88

I've seen it once, it's great. I wish I could see it again but we don't have any TV anymore so I can't . But it's a good show and like you said, it's hilarious, has guns, and they're all Christians. So those three things makes it awesome!


----------



## Gallop On

Sooo... I was out riding bareback on Rusty, not even thinking of the new pavement they had recently layed when he slipped and we fell. He landed on my leg and I broke both bones in it. Talk about pain. Had surgery, and now have a rod and some pins in my leg, oh the joys. Major depression now, wont be able to ride for 3-4 months. I miss Rusty like crazy and cannot wait to ride again... Can NOT wait to ride. Its a week in now, and dying the slow death of pony withdrawls. Miss you bub <3 Be out their on crutches soon


----------



## amberly

@Horse crazy teen:
Yes!! We own the first season and part one of season two. But they are so hilarious! I never thought that it would be so entertaining - but now my parents have gone out and are trying to find all the seasons!
If you like movies where there is some action, puzzles, and solving puzzles and stuff - then Macgyver is a really good show also - SEVEN seasons.

@Gallop On:
I am sorry to hear that! I hope your leg gets better speedy quick! Beautiful photographs also!


----------



## barrelbeginner

OH MY GOSH! that must have hurt.. how did he fall? ?? OUCH OUCH OUCH.. hope you a speedy recovery.. ( be a rebel- ride anyways,,. but only when your leg feels better) haha..


----------



## Gallop On

amberly said:


> @Gallop On:
> I am sorry to hear that! I hope your leg gets better speedy quick! Beautiful photographs also!


Thank you so much for your well wishes :hug: And picture comment  Cant wait to get back out their and get pictures again 



barrelbeginner said:


> OH MY GOSH! that must have hurt.. how did he fall? ?? OUCH OUCH OUCH.. hope you a speedy recovery.. ( be a rebel- ride anyways,,. but only when your leg feels better) haha..


Oh my gosh... it hurt bad. I admit to screaming bloody murder when the splinted it. I dont really remember how he slipped, I had a plastic bag full of strawberrys that I was riding over to a neighbor and he could of got randomly spooked by it and slipped up, or we could have switched gaits and he got his legs jacked up or he could have just slipped as he is really clumsy. I really dont remember how it happened, but I am thankful for my helmet  Oh I plan on riding as soon as I can walk without aid  (walker, crutches, etc)


----------



## BarrelBunny

That's scary, and I thought_ I_ was having a bad day, lol. Here's my grand adventure:

I broke out in hives yesterday: an allergic reaction to who-knows-what. Ended up going to the ER, as I have had anaphylactic (sp?) shock before to an ant bite :?. Go figure, the hives were significantly lessened by the time we got there. So, mom and I sat there for a minute before deciding to pick up a midnight snack and head home. Of course, the moment we got home, the hives popped up again. We're pretty sure it was because of the heat making them flare. Despite the fact that I had two benedryls (normally one will knock me out all night), I barely got an hour of sleep last night because every time I laid down and got warm, it would flare again, and by the morning, it was significantly worse, even making my nose swell! (THAT is when I started getting weirded out, lol.) So, went to the doctor immediately and he gave me steroids for the next 5 days. At first, it only got worse. They were so bad at one point that a hive wrapped around my entire upper thigh, another one ran the length of my left arm from wrist to shoulder, and I had them above _both_ eyelids! Thankfully, they're pretty much gone now: the only ones still lingering are on my hands and feet. Here's to hoping they're gone tomorrow AND Gallop heals quickly!  Sorry for the novel.. I tend to get carried away, lol. :lol:


----------



## konikirule

Oh gosh BarrelBunny ! I hope you fell better and on the note of hives i walk into the barn monday morning to see my friends horse COVERED in them. 
Well apparently one of the lesson kids sneeked her a carrot, which shes allergic to
hmmm i guess the sign on the stall door that says CANNOT HAVE CARROTS didnt work


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thank you! I keep coming in contact with whatever I'm allergic to, so that's not helping very much. When I'm out of the house, the hives go completely away, but at night, they come back. Thankfully, they're small now! We're trying to narrow the possibilities down - right now we're thinking the flea bombs that we set off? No idea! :?
Oh no! I hope the horse is okay! I think the same thing goes with the signs at horse shows: do not pet this horse/I bite... The little girl walks up and wants to pet the "pwetty pony," so daddy lifts her up and she gets her fingers bitten.


----------



## Almond Joy

Gallop On feel better! I was thinking of you and Rusty today when I was going through the riding critique section and was actually going to ask how your jumping training was going via PM! I'm sure Rusty is enjoying the time off though and he will be ready for you once you are better again! Also, BarrelBunny feel better!

So, my wonderful black/white paint draft lesson horse left the barn to go back to the sales barn today. She began to get aggressive towards others in the paddocks and pastures for no reason and was getting tired of being a lesson horse. Last tuesday my friend and I rode her bareback and in a halter and lead rope and it was a lot of fun, and then I rode her again in my lesson the next day. We were in the hunt field and she saw the gate open and started to bronc, but I was doing no stirrup work and flew off quickly. I wasn't hurt thankfully, and the trainers caught her and then rode her and she was perfectly fine. So I will miss her bunches and hope someone gets her who understands all of her little quirks. She will make someone an awesome horse.


----------



## Horse racer

Well, I ended up spending 3 weeks with my cousins instead of 1 haha. Which I'm fine with because I had a blast. I bought myself a new saddle. It's a Folis Balanced Ride and really nice! I got it for $250 and they normally sell for around $1200, so STEAL! it's got the full quarter horse bars on it so it can practically fit any horse. It fit my cousin's big Appendix horse and their small Connemara perfectly. And their saddle size is completely different. My cousin said her Connemara has been the most difficult horse to find a saddle that will fit and was shocked the saddle fit. 

I rode english and loved it. I can't wait until I get my own horse so I can ride english more. My cousin told me I look better in an english saddle than a western with like my seat and leg positioning and how I look in the canter and when I post in the trot. So I'm pretty happy about that. 

I rode bareback a lot and that was fun. I hardly ever get to ride bareback. I love riding bareback way better than riding in a saddle.

Oh, I figured out that while I was there the guy I get lessons from has taught me how to ride the wrong way :-x. There was a ton of stuff I was doing wrong that I had no idea because that was how I was taught. My leg positioning was wrong, mt posting was wrong, hand position with the reins and stuff, how I canter. There was a lot. It was frustrating because this whole time I thought I was doing this stuff right because this was how this guy showed me how to ride. So in the last 3 weeks I've gotten most of the bad habits out of my riding. I'm now going to seek professional lessons. And I trust my cousin that she is showing me how to ride correctly because she was on the Olympic long list for jumping and dressage.​


----------



## konikirule

Thats so cool horse racer! And yuus I love riding bareback even though i rarely have the opportunity too at my barn. But wow how long has this guy been teaching you to ride?

Anyways so I went up into the mountains with my family this weekend and this was this barn that i would go to there when i was little and I went there yesterday to see what happened to it and the whole place was like collapsing on itself and there was nothing left of the ring and the owners house looked like a hell hole but the horses were clean and well fed and well cared for and that made me sooo happy It's cool too though cause each horse has his own stall but the doors are always open and every horse can just walk wherever he wants and do whatever. But yeah and also like five years ago was the last time i went and there was a little black paint foal and I saw him today omg he was beautiful! okay i'm gonna stop talking now, but we should like kik or something? Idk its just i dont have a lot of horse people to talk too and yeah


----------



## Horse racer

Well, I went down to see Herbie today and couldn't find him. I talked to his owners and apparently he coliced and died 2 weeks ago while I was gone . He was my best friend in the entire world. I just can't believe he's gone just like that...

R.I.P Herbie


----------



## konikirule

I am so sorry  
Just remember the amazing moments you had together <3


----------



## barrelbeginner

So sorry to hear that Horse Racer


----------



## Horse racer

I just can't believe he's gone. I feel like if i went down there right now he'd be waiting for me in the stall or come running up to me from the pasture like he always did. He was the first horse I ever interacted with when I got into horses. He taught me so much and we had a special relationship. I just can't believe it...


----------



## Almond Joy

I'm so sorry horseracer! Did you get any pictures of you riding over the three weeks? And also, remember that western is a lot different thsn english so the leg position and things like that are often very different.


----------



## Almond Joy

No one posted on here in a while! Horse racer, i saw you were buying your own horse, congrats! 

The lesson horses are on vacation for two weeks so I'm on here to get my horsey fix


----------



## barrelbeginner

School has started.. and now work for me as well.. = no free horse time.. darn it..


----------



## kayleighnettles

Okay so I just made an account today! I have no clue how this website works, but is this a good place to find barrel saddle for sale?


----------



## Cinder

It's been a while! I've talked to my Dad and there's a good chance I'm going to be participating in IEA stuff (Interscholastic Equestrian Association for middle and secondary school students) this fall. Cross your fingers for me, guys.


----------

